# ROTP 2011-2012



## nairna

Hey everyone! 

Now that the deadline has passed for the 2010-2011 year I thought I would make a 2011-2012 thread for those applying starting September 2010. Tell us if you're going Civy U or RMC, what trade(s), and any questions or concerns you may have. 

As I am first I will start lol  

I missed the deadline for the 2010-2011 year which is unfortunate for I would have been more pleased to not wait another year, but it is okay, I shall apply in September. I am in Civy University, currently at Ryerson but transferring to either U of T or Waterloo into Peace and Conflict Studies. I will be applying for Infantry Officer, Armoured Officer, and Artillery Officer, though my desire is Infantry. I am switching schools and programs because I am not enjoying my program here at all, and want to do something that will interest me, and be more relevant to my (hopefully!) chosen career.

Well thats what I have so far, can't wait to hear from everyone else!


----------



## nairna

I am nervous as well! But like you said while we wait it is best to build our competitiveness so we look much better.

The Cadet SN is strange as on the application papers there is a spot for a Cadet SN, you should check that out. Forces.ca has the PDF files of the applications. Take a look.

Good luck!  ;D


----------



## FDO

If you have done any Staff positions you will have recieved a Service Number. Don't confuse this number with an employment numer or billet number. The SN starts with a letter and has 8 numbers bhind. Your Cadet SN will be the one you will keep for your career. When you come in to the RC bring it with you and WE will input it into the system so it becomes yours. The reason it doesn't work on the form is because we do not have access to the Cadet system so we don't recognize it. This stops people from randomly entering numbers and screwing up our database. Once you submit an application then it will work. 

For anyone who was a Cadet and doesn't remember their SN. If you come in and we give you a new one the PAY SYSTEM remembers. What that means to you is the pay system will look up your name and SN and it sees 2 SN then it will  have to decide which one to pay. What to guess which one gets the money? Nope, neither. The system will NOT pay either one. Which means several months of trying to get it squared away. 

So save yourself a lot heartache and go see your AdminO at your Cadet unit to get the number before you see us.


----------



## FDO

Sounds like a good plan. Good luck


----------



## Murch

Hey guys -- as some one who is currently in the process for 2010-2011, do not waste a second on this stuff. I almost missed the deadline based on a medical issue that I did not think would be an issue -- a mild allergy to something. If you have any hiccups what so ever, you can get majorly bogged down. I started the process in August, and since I had to see a medical specialist, it took until yesterday to get the paperwork in order. Also, try to do the CFAT and your interviews ASAP, in case they find you unsuitable for a trade you really want -- you have time to think about what else you might want to do. Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Arcany

Murch said:
			
		

> Hey guys -- as some one who is currently in the process for 2010-2011, do not waste a second on this stuff. I almost missed the deadline based on a medical issue that I did not think would be an issue -- a mild allergy to something. If you have any hiccups what so ever, you can get majorly bogged down. I started the process in August, and since I had to see a medical specialist, it took until yesterday to get the paperwork in order. Also, try to do the CFAT and your interviews ASAP, in case they find you unsuitable for a trade you really want -- you have time to think about what else you might want to do. Best of luck everyone!



That is GOLDEN advice, and I just want to add that, you want to do your CFAT ASAP because you might not even qualify for the officer trade. If you find yourself in that situation, you can opt. to retake the CFAT after 3 months. So for example, if you did the CFAT in September, and fail, you can do it again in January, this will keep you in the game for that year, as the deadline would be February (keep in mind deadlines do change from year to year, but in this example, you'll be safe). Starting the application process early is the best thing you can do for yourself.


----------



## nic.f

I third that!

Seriously, if you are thinking about doing it get on ASAP. Or you will be stuck like me having to wait and see about the second round because my file not being in on time. If I don't get in for my first choice this year there is always next year! 

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## 130William

All of the advise is good, I almost messed up my entire enlistment due to having booked my medical booked to far away from my other tests. Be upfront with in your medical too, I almost blew my entire offer because I tried to lie about a knee injury (which turned out to be a strained tendon only) and had to race to get all sorts of tests done on my knee. If your not sure about an injury check with your family doctor first before you hit up the medical interview, tell them what you are doing and if you should / could do it.


----------



## nairna

Hey everyone, 

Now that it is summer time and all the 2010-2011 ROTPs have completed there application proccess for the year I was just seeing how everyone interested in applying starting this September 2010 is doing, and if/what they are doing to prepare.

Hope to hear from you all,

nairna


----------



## Joani

Writing about this with other interested members of the forums seems to make everything in the process more real than filling in the forms, telling friends my intentions, and getting physically ready.

I've got my application forms nearly all filled out, I'm running, pushing- and sitting-up, I've read as many articles here as can make my head spin, and I saw my optometrist this weekend to plan a consultation about laser-eye surgery (if I don't get in, at least I've got new eyes). I have a back-up plan in case it doesn't go through. I've been to see a recruiter who gave me a lot of information, and I may go back for a second meeting.

In the meantime, I'm doing my summer classes, working hard at my day job, and reading up as much as I can.


----------



## nairna

Sounds good Joani, everything sounds positive to me. Im in a similar area as well, just working at making myself as competitive as possible. My mother had laser eye correction, it's definitely worth it. This forum is filled with great information, it has definitely helped me considerably. Hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## jazzy0410

Hi there! I'm applying as Health Care Administrator - i'm really nervous. It going to be a long year but worth it if i'm accepted at RMC. I'm a bit worried about my marks as i only have a 75% high school average. I did graduate from cegep (junior college here in Quebec)  in Medical Records Management with 83% average  but before that i studied at another school and did really horribly - i really did not care about school, obviously that was a mistake but you are young , you make mistakes and its trough your mistakes you learn -  hopefully the fact i changed my attitude and had better marks will be look upon favorably.  I did re-do my 436 & 536 ( highest math you can get at the high school level ) math last year trough adult education. Hopefully, it will help. I was going to apply as a clerk because i didn't think my marks where good enough - but then after talking to a few people i could always try  to go officer (if you don't try you just don't know)  since my DEC is somewhat related to what i want to do - and a college diploma is better than  just a high school diploma right?   I was in Health/Environment committee all trough High school/Cegep. Hopefully, that will help.  

Right now, i'm working at a residence for the Elderly, and training very hard. Push-up are my downfall! So far i can do between 8-10 quality push-ups.  Training also for a 5K run in August I wonder if there more classes i could take to show them i'm motivated and i will do well at RMC. I'm also older  (27) which scare me a litle bit  but its nothing i can't overcome! That's me in a nutshell. Now i'm waiting for my pre-security check to go trough, even thought i've been living in Canada since i was 9 years old, i have a double citizenship and so now they do pre-sec for all people who have  2 citizenships. (At least thats what the guy at the RC told me- its new from this year) so if you are like me and either not born in Canada or have 2 citizenships, i suggest you get the ball  rolling ASAP!


----------



## Joani

Hi, Jazzy,

I'm also a bit older (28), and age is nothing! I'm in a bit of the same seat; didn't do well previously in school until I tried in my recent university classes, working full-time, and working on the quality push-ups.

I'm also interested in Health Care Administration, but I think I will list it as my third choice in favour of two that are more in-line with my degree program.

Nairna: I'm excited and nervous about the laser-eye option. Thanks for the encouragement on it!

I hope things go well for all of us.


----------



## SocialyDistorted

I'm applying (again!) to MARS, Arty, and either Inf or Armoured


----------



## nairna

I don't think you have to be worried if you older! On the forces.ca website under officer training there is a video and one of the officer cadets is 40! So if she can I have complete confidence that you can too


----------



## SocialyDistorted

Oh I'm not worried about my age, but I hope gr.10 and 11 don't keep my average way down next year as well


----------



## Tom_Swift

I'll be reapplying as per suggestion by me recruiter to Civ University UBC as that is where I will be attending this Fall. Does anyone know what happens to the contract for those who get into ROTP in their Second Year of University?


----------



## nairna

I believe it is reduced by a certain amount, depending on what trade it could be 1 or 2 years. I will be entering second year university as well.


----------



## Joani

From talking to a recruiter, I think Nairna is right. I also believe that's the purpose of the rule requiring at least a year and a half of school left - if it were shorter, your contract time would not equal the value of the school paid for (considering the time spent with further training).

I'm also applying as a university student, but with some concerns: I am a part-time student, working at a full-time government job. I was told by the recruiter that I had until September 2011 to become a full-time student, or I would not be considered. Has anyone got any further experience with this? This is half the reason I want to go back for a second information sitting at the local recruiting office.


----------



## 2010newbie

When I applied ROTP last November I was a part-time student at a US university and working full-time in the US. I had just over one year completed of my degree. No one mentioned anything about becoming a full-time student, only that I had to be accepted into a CDN university full-time for the 2010-11 school year as a condition of the job offer. Could the recruiter have meant that you need to be accepted into a full-time program or transfer to full-time status for the September 2011 school year? Really it makes sense because if you are applying ROTP for 2011-12 then you would have to be a full-time student effective September 2011.


----------



## sink2

Tom_Swift said:
			
		

> I'll be reapplying as per suggestion by me recruiter to Civ University UBC as that is where I will be attending this Fall. Does anyone know what happens to the contract for those who get into ROTP in their Second Year of University?



For every one month of academic subsidization, you will owe two months of service.


----------



## PrairieBoy

I'm reapplying since my paperwork didn't get finished for the 2010-2011 deadline. I think my choices this time will be Infantry-Signals-Air Combat Systems. Infantry will probably be still full, but I'll put it down on the forms anyways, just so they know I'm interested in a position in the Infantry, if somehow positions become available.


----------



## macknightcr

Joani said:
			
		

> I'm also applying as a university student, but with some concerns: I am a part-time student, working at a full-time government job. I was told by the recruiter that I had until September 2011 to become a full-time student, or I would not be considered. Has anyone got any further experience with this? This is half the reason I want to go back for a second information sitting at the local recruiting office.



I am a little confused by this comment, because when I applied I was not even in school.  I think going back for clarification is a good plan here.


----------



## Joani

I think it applies more to my situation because I am a part-time student in a civ University. I will go and talk with the local recruiters again and clarify.


----------



## nairna

It would definetly be best to speak to a recruiter, but I'm fairly sure that ROTP applies only to full time university students. Otherwise it would take a much longer time to graduate and that is not in the CFs best interests.


----------



## macknightcr

Are you trying to avoid switching to full-time?


----------



## Joani

Oh heavens, if I got into ROTP, I would definitely be a full-time student. I'm just taking classes on a part time basis because I have 40 hours of work per week.

One of my reasons for applying for the program is to finish my schooling in a timely fashion.


----------



## westcoastboy

Once you are accepted into the ROTP program you will be full time employed with the CF .........Your job will be to go to school & study for which you will paid approx $600 every 2 times a month = $1200.........The CF pay all your fees for school & books Accommodation & Food is down to you out of your $1200 salary


----------



## macknightcr

Ok then what I interpret the RC saying is that you will have to inform the University that you will be switching to Full-Time and fulfill any requirements (if any) the University needs in order for you to transition smoothly.  And as WestCoastBoy said you will not need to work as going to school will be your one and only job.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Private Hassan

Anyone know a ROTP recruiter in the Toronto area? I would like to contact someone ASAP. Thanks if you can get me their  number!


----------



## gwones

Private Hassan said:
			
		

> Anyone know a ROTP recruiter in the Toronto area? I would like to contact someone ASAP. Thanks if you can get me their  number!



Searching may save your and other people's time.

Take a look at this link. It'll show the location and phone number for the CFRC Toronto.

http://www.forces.ca/html/index.aspx?sm1=6&sm2=0&sid=200&lang=en


----------



## PMedMoe

Private Hassan said:
			
		

> Anyone know a ROTP recruiter in the Toronto area? I would like to contact someone ASAP. Thanks if you can get me their  number!



It's Sunday.  They're not open. 

Try here:  CFRC Toronto


----------



## trampbike

Murch said:
			
		

> Hey guys -- as some one who is currently in the process for 2010-2011, do not waste a second on this stuff. I almost missed the deadline based on a medical issue that I did not think would be an issue -- a mild allergy to something. If you have any hiccups what so ever, you can get majorly bogged down. I started the process in August, and since I had to see a medical specialist, it took until yesterday to get the paperwork in order. Also, try to do the CFAT and your interviews ASAP, in case they find you unsuitable for a trade you really want -- you have time to think about what else you might want to do. Best of luck everyone!



What do you mean "do CFAT and interviews ASAP"? I applied in May (the recruiter did not seem do know that it would only be for 2011-2012), and finally was told I should expect news by mid-September. I have to wait for THEM to tell me when I can start the process, not the opposite. Is there something I missed? How would it be possible to get CFAT and interview done anytime before that? 

Thanks and good luck to you all!
BTW, I applied for ROTP-civi U, pilot. I'm currently doing a meteorology degree in Montréal and flying airplanes as much as my bank account can support (which is not that much!)


----------



## milpharm

Hi all,
I've been lurking for a while, but never posted until I saw this thread. I will be finishing high school this school year, and I am considering applying to the ROTP for pharmacy (civy-u) this coming september, for the '11-'12 school year. My question is, at what point during the application process do you sign a contract and are bound to go, it looked to me like it was after you were accepted. If this is true, and I decide to do something else for a year, could I pick up the application from there or would I be required to completely restart, or somewhere in between? 
I'm hoping be accepted fairly easily, my average is 92 and I have completed most of my grade 12 year through advanced courses.  
Thanks for reading, and good luck to all of you who are also applying.


----------



## nairna

Welcome to the forum! 

The contract would only be signed after you have been accepted and offered a position in the CF in ROTP as an officer cadet. From there you would have a maximum of 1 year from that date to withdraw, though it is very serious and a heavy process. If you decided against joining after being offered a position, the following year you would have to complete everything over again.

Also, make sure this is what you want to do before going through the process. People that may know for sure that this is what they want may not be as competitive as you an not be called because you receive the offer. If you don't want it, let the CFRC know right away so the next best qualified candidate can fulfill their dream. 

But if your sure, right on! On good luck, remember applications start this September

Anthony

P.S. This was written on my iPhone, I apologize for any grammar errors


----------



## Rogo

milpharm said:
			
		

> My question is, at what point during the application process do you sign a contract and are bound to go, it looked to me like it was after you were accepted. If this is true, and I decide to do something else for a year, could I pick up the application from there or would I be required to completely restart, or somewhere in between?



I and about 8 others signed our contracts today so it is likely fair to assume mid July this time next year and as was pointed out yes there is a 1 year period to withdraw but it will likely look poorly on you in the future so the earlier you make up your mind the better.  It would be more or less a complete restart but if you completed the CFAT those marks are good for one year, the medical would also just be an update. Good luck.


----------



## mathabos

Rogo said:
			
		

> complete restart but if you completed the CFAT those marks are good for one year



If i'm not mistaken, the CFAT is valid for a lot longer than one year. 
As for the medical, I was informed that it is valid for 6 months.


----------



## Shock

I believe you're right, mathabos. When I was going through the recruiting process for the reserves (February 09) I was told it was valid for five years iirc. 

I'm also seriously considering applying for the 2011-2012 ROTP year. What are you guys and girls doing to enhance your application? I am entering my fourth semester of university majoring in business administration, currently in the army reserve, I play hockey (hopefully playing in a local junior league this year), and I will be volunteering with the big brothers and big sisters program relatively soon. I feel as though my application will be lacking as it is right now. Like I stated above, what are you all doing to improve your applications? 

Cheers
Scott


----------



## Rogo

It could be 5 years, but the medical for me was only an update and it was over 6 months.


----------



## DexOlesa

The CFAT is valid. you only have to do it once (assuming you qualified for officer). You do not have one year from enrollement to drop out you have up until the first day of your second academic year of subsidization. So all first year all summer training you want out fine. You spend one day in year 2 you're stuck.


----------



## nairna

Its almost September everyone! That means ROTP will be opening up soon! Anyone want to share anything they did over the summer to prepare for the application process? What trades they will be applying too? Anything you want to share!

Looking forward to hearing from everyone


----------



## Shock

Nairna, since my last post on this thread I've done a couple of additional things. I applied to coach a minor hockey team, started playing piano again (not for my application but I think it will be a good thing to add nonetheless) and began training at home. I will be applying for armoured as my first choice and artillery as my second! How about yourself?


----------



## Joani

Hey, Nairna!

I've been doing pretty well. Over the summer, I've taken a couple  more courses (criminal psychology is fascinating!), been busy with work (acting position), and I got my eyes lasered. I'm going to volunteer at school next year, taking notes for less-abled people.

As for what I'm applying for, I've been tossing that about. I want to use my degree in criminology, so the clearest choice is Military Police. I'm also interested in the Health Care Administrator program and Intelligence officer.


----------



## nairna

Good to hear you have been active this summer Joani and Shock! I myself have been accumulating volunteer hours, training (running, weights ext.) Reading as much as I can to understand the position, Canada and her military, and Canada in the world stage. This fall I will continue volunteering, getting my standard first aid (need to be re-certified, mine expired) and volunteering at the St. John Ambulance as a Youth Leader. I've also been practicing for the eCFAT as I am not overly confident in my math skills. 

The positions I am applying for are Infantry, Armoured, Artillery.

Lets keep updating and hearing from more people


----------



## Thousand

Hey all! Long time lurker, first time poster. 

    I applied for the ROTP around February and missed the deadline by a few days. So I've got myself a job at the Public Works here. I'm taking some courses from Athabasca University online until I leave. I just put my application in again for the 2011-2012 class (I'm not going to apply late this time! ;D ).

      I'm 16, 17 in September, and graduated with honours this year. I hope to join the volunteer Fire Department here, and I'm already volunteering at the local food bank. I'm going to apply for Civil Engineering and hope to be an Engineering Officer/Infantry Officer/Armour Officer.

      Nice to meet ya!


PS: No, spellcheck, I did not spell honours or armour wrong.  ;D

Edited to fix "armoured" to "armour"


----------



## PrairieBoy

Hello all

I'm going back to the CFRC on September 1st to start the ROTP application process for a second time. However, I think I have a much stronger application this time, since I've completed another Air Cadet course, the difficult 6 week long Survival Instructor course, I've graduated high school with generally good marks (a few exceptions, like a failed math class, but I don't think that will hurt my chances so bad since my other marks are pretty good), and I got my Standard First Aid qualification. I also asked the CFRC to save my file from my last application, and if they have done that, then this time the process should take a far shorter time! I'll probably have to fill out some of the forms again, maybe update my medical, and sit the interviews again, but if they saved my CFAT results, I should be sitting pretty. My choices this time are:

Infantry Officer (I know it's closed, but if a position opens up, I want my name on the list)
Armour Officer (Same as with Infantry)
Signals Officer (In case the above two don't work out)


----------



## nairna

I'm pretty sure that ROTP trades don't close. So you should be fine in terms of your choices


----------



## George Wallace

nairna said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that ROTP trades don't close. So you should be fine in terms of your choices



There is NO such thing as "ROTP trades".  Yes, officer Occupations do CLOSE.  This does not stop a person from applying for ROTP, but it does affect the selection of "Occupations" that they may have.


----------



## nairna

Oh, I do recall a recruiter telling me that they don't close due to the fact that they are "future positions" so everyone has an equal chance of acceptance into it? Also I received the list of "open trades" as of July 21st and all "ROTP trades" are open.


----------



## Rogo

nairna said:
			
		

> Oh, I do recall a recruiter telling me that they don't close due to the fact that they are "future positions" so everyone has an equal chance of acceptance into it? Also I received the list of "open trades" as of July 21st and all "ROTP trades" are open.



As far as I know the positions open vary year to year because of demand.  Which I feel would mean that they indeed can close. 



			
				PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> the difficult 6 week long Survival Instructor course



I would (if I were you) just add that you have continued in cadets and have completed a senior course.  I would omit words like hard or anything that makes it seem difficult in comparison to other courses.  Not just because other courses are difficult in different ways but also... I taught that course for 2 years back in the day and would not put it and hard in the same sentence.  But just my opinion.  

Still   Good luck


----------



## PrairieBoy

Rogo: Well, of course, Survival Instructor is nothing compared to what I will face in training for the Reg Force. However, as Air Cadet summer courses go, it is on the more difficult side of them, and I'm rather proud to have finished it. 5 days in the wilderness by myself with few supplies is no mean feat, afterall. However, I know what you're saying, and I'll phrase it as you said, and only mention which course if the recruiter asks me. 

Nairna: I hope that's true. If not, I still have my options. And if none of this works out, I'll go to a civvie university the normal way, and then go DEO when I finish my degree, haha.


----------



## nairna

PrarieBoy: that's the attitude! 

On a side note, does anyone know what day officially ROTP applications open? Is it September 1st? I never received a straight answer when I spoke with the recruiter, it was just a "early September"


----------



## Rogo

Well they don't close until early/mid January so any time in the fall should be fine but I know this past year I started mine around late september and had oogles of time left.   

And Prairie Boy... 5 day SMR (2.5 trio, 2.5 solo).     I taught it, I would know   :camo:


----------



## PrairieBoy

Does anyone else hear feel a nagging little bit of uncertainty in the back of their minds about this? A little bit of unconfidence, somewhere deep inside you, praying on that fear that you won't be good enough for the Forces? I mean, I passed the CFAT last time I went through this process, and I was told that I passed the qualification level required for officer applicants, so I know I have it in me to do this, but I still feel a bit unconfident about it, and I don't know why. Does anyone know how to deal with that little voice in your head that tells you that you're not good enough? I've had it with me all my life...


----------



## Thousand

Heck yes. It's been eating away at me for the last week. Then I start to wonder what I'll do if I don't get in. Ugh.
I hate this feeling. When they told me last year that I didn't make it, that feeling of getting punched in the gut was worse. Meanwhile, I suppose I'll just keep on running and doing weights. (I'm still not getting any bigger muscles. Damn Asian and Native genes are working against me)

On a side note, I wonder if they're going to even look at my application. It seems that I may have applied too early after reading the previous posts.


----------



## Rogo

Give them a call and ask, the recruiters will know if its too early.


----------



## Dou You

Thousand said:
			
		

> On a side note, I wonder if they're going to even look at my application. It seems that I may have applied too early after reading the previous posts.



I tried to apply for ROTP 2009-2010 in February of 2009 but missed the deadline much like you. I applied again soon after for ROTP 2010-2011 and waited a long year and three months until I was selected. So if you think you applied too early, you didn't, the only problem I had with applying so early was having to wait soooo long until this year's selections. As long as you gave your updated 2011-2012 ROTP questionnaire (I think that's what it's called) to your CFRC you should be good. However, all CFRCs are different. So, as Rogo said, just give them a call. Also, be prepared for update interviews and more paperwork as the new year approaches, but as for applying too early...I did it and it worked, so just enjoy the loooong wait  .

As for the voice, it's a little thing called "no self-confidence". You need to tell your self you are good enough, tell yourself you are bigger, tell yourself you are smarter. The problem you guys have is that you think so low of yourselves that even when you run and do weights and get bigger, you still view yourself as the same size and fitness level. When you study and get good grades, you still think you're at the bottom of the pack. The brain does wonders on your perception of yourself. So switching that view around and purposely telling yourself all the time you are getting bigger, smarter, faster, etc, soon you will see your confidence rise. All you have to do is KNOW you are good enough and tell yourself that all the time, it's a simple as that. I dealt with the same problem when I was younger but thinking positive works, and although it's cliche, it's definitely helped my confidence. That's just my two cents though...Cheers, and good luck to everyone next year.


----------



## Rogo

Here's another confidence builder.  Do this program for pushups http://www.hundredpushups.com/test.html


Not only does this get you better at push ups you will be able to compare your progress from when you started to wherever you are at the moment.   You will improve.   Try it and soon once you realise you can improve with push ups you will see that you can improve other aspects of your application too.

Keep your chin up.


----------



## Thousand

Thanks guys, that helped tremendously. I also just found out I need to work on my push ups. They suck.


----------



## Rogo

No worries   in a few weeks if you stick with it you may not be doing 100 or even 50 but you'll be doing more than today


----------



## PrairieBoy

I went to the CFRC today. I was pleased to learn that they had kept my file open, so all I had to do was give them my updated transcript of marks, and then fill out a new RMC academic questionnaire. Tomorrow, I'll hand in that questionnaire, and schedule a new interview  ;D


----------



## nairna

Hey guys, went to the CFRC today. My file was lost lol. So now I have to redo all my paper work, but I'm actually happy about it because I feel like I'm starting fresh with everything as relevant as possible. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## George Wallace

nairna said:
			
		

> Hey guys, went to the CFRC today. My file was lost lol. So now I have to redo all my paper work, but I'm actually happy about it because I feel like I'm starting fresh with everything as relevant as possible. How's everyone else doing?



I don't know how many times I have recommended it:  Always keep a copy!

Always keep a personal file with copies of all your forms, Course Reports, Certificates, Posting messages, Pay Docs, Travel Claims/Orders, Route Letters, MPRRs, etc.  With the state of the RMS Trade these days, there is always a possibility of mistakes or lost docs.


----------



## nairna

First day back to school today! The pressure is building as my anticipation grows of the coming months for my ROTP application.

Just a question for everyone, is anyone from the Toronto area applying this year on here? Or even anyone from Ryerson?

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## X2012

Hey guys! I'm going to be applying for ROTP as well. I've been through the process before, so hopefully there's no more speed bumps this time! I'm a first year Pharmacy student, so I'll be applying for pharmacist (obviously) and MARS as my back up in case I'm not happy with the pharmacy idea.

Hopefully I'll manage to get my paper work in before the end of the month!

X


----------



## Tom_Swift

What needs to be done to reapply exactly? I have quite a bit more work and school experience since last year. AFAIK my file is still open and was told to reapply by my recruiter. I live now in Vancouver going to UBC I originally applied when I was working/living in Toronto.


----------



## Rogo

Visit a recruiting centre in Vancouver and have them request your file be sent from Toronto. It will save you some hassle compared to doing a full new application.  They will outline the procedure though at the RC.


----------



## hockey2010

Hey everyone! I have been looking around this site for awhile now and thought I should finally post something, so here goes my first post.

I am applying for ROTP as well this year for the Royal Military College and Intelligence Officer as my first choices. I just handed in my application on Tuesday (the 14th) and was prepared to have to wait forever to get a call, but I must just be really lucky because two days later (the 16th), I get a call from the recruiting centre to come in for the aptitude test, medical, and interview on the 30th of September. Now all I can do is wait for the 30th and keep my nerves at bay!


----------



## Lumber

Congrats.

The application process can be long and drawn out, so it's good that you have it all started early. Getting it done before Christmas should ensure no one looses your file during pre-christmas break piss-up (jk).  :cheers:

Good luck.


----------



## nairna

Hey everyone, good to see so many new posts being added! I have a question for anyone who may have already completed their application or anyone who was accepted to ROTP last round. What did you guys write about for the last question on the ROTP questionnaire " why do you want to be in ROTP" did you guys write about yourself and your experiences? Or simply the reasons why you wanted to be in it? And roughly how long is acceptable without over doing it? 

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## hockey2010

Hey nairna, for the last question I simply just wrote why I wanted to attend RMC and it ended up being about a page and a half long. Whether it was too long or short I have no idea, but they do give you two pages so I figured it was long enough.


----------



## Rogo

Try to explain your desires to be a member of the forces and how you and them benefit from your acceptance.   It's like a short resume of your life as it pertains to the CF.   Atleast that is what I did.


----------



## trampbike

Hi all!

A little bit about me: I'm a 22 years old meteorology student living in Montréal. I started my civilian pilot training a bit less than 2 years ago when I was mistakenly told by a recruiter (the day came to apply for ROTP-RMC) that the CF were not hiring any pilots and would not either in the following years. Flying for something else than the CF was really not my first choice, but at the time I thought there was no other choice as far as flying goes. I have flown around 170 hours on a couple of different airplanes and wrote my Commercial Written Exam. I'm not going to apply for the Commercial Licence since I want a safety net (to be able to apply the following year) in case I fail at Trenton ASC.

I applied for Pilot through ROTP (civi-U) on May 13th (the day after I learned that the CF did actually hire a couple of pilots!) in Montréal CFRC, but it was obviously too late for 2010-2011. I was finally contacted today and will write the CFAT on Sept 28th. Anyone else applying in Montréal?

Good luck to everyone, and keep on giving updates, it's encouraging!

Olivier
P.S. If I made writing mistakes, feel free to correct me in a personal message. English is not my first language, but I try to work on it.


----------



## JRM4

Hey, I'm new to the forum, but when is the deadline for selection into ROTP? I'm applying for Pilot first choice, Engineer second. I'm currently at U of Calgary first year, but am looking to apply to the RMC for next year. So if the selection process is before the start of the winter semester, I can change my courses to ones that are transferable to RMC; also it would be nice to know if you are accepted earlier. 

Second questions is that it says on the Pilot information form that if you are fortunate to be accepted for a pilot, but fail your ASC, then your second choice will be granted should a position be available. So if I were accepted to pilot (fingers crossed) and did not pass the ASC, what are my chances of still making ROTP as an engineer? Is it likely or unlikely. It's nice to know to keep options open just in case. 

Just as far as acceptance goes, I'm curious where I stand, so here's my info:
-Graduated highschool as an IB student, 93% average, 33 IB score
-Long athletic history, 13 soccer, 13 hockey, 8 rugby, 4 basketball, 4 football, 3 track and 2 lacrosse. As for leadership, I was captain of 3 years rugby, 3 years football, 1 year basketball, 1 year track and assist. capt 2 years hockey. I also had my NLS (Lifeguard) but sadly that expired before I got my update in May. 
-I was given the Boys Athletic Association award for athletic leadership, Jr Rugby Award and Jr Football Award
-Currently playing varisty football for the University of Calgary
-I have taken 8 years of french in school (non-immersion), and can speak,read, write well but definitely not fluent
-I play guitar and can play sax (I think the application said that was important)
-I had a part time job for 3 years at McDonald's 
-Volunteered 350+ hours at local hospital, 80 hours in rural Costa Rica, 25 hours for Canadian Canoe Museum
-Spare time: running, reading, riding horses, camping/outdoor activites, swimming

I don't know what other applicants have but please let me know where I might stand, as I know it's very competitive. 

Thanks!


----------



## 2010newbie

JRM4 said:
			
		

> So if I were accepted to pilot (fingers crossed) and did not pass the ASC, what are my chances of still making ROTP as an engineer?



You need to pass ASC to be accepted as pilot. I received my offer AFTER passing ASC. In speaking with other ROTP candidates during the recruit camp this year, there were a few that had Pilot as their first choice, passed ASC, but were then given their second/third choices for the offer.

There are a lot of good threads about pilot if you look around. I found this thread helpful in understanding process and timings:

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/13064.1860.html

And for your "chances", you have just as much chance as the next person. Read through the ROTP 2010/2011 thread because I'm sure there are questions there very similar to yours.

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/85728.0;topicseen

Good Luck.


----------



## thepayne

Hey guys,

This will be my second (and hopefully last) year applying for the ROTP program. I was real close last year, according to my CFRC, but barely missed the cut. I figure this year, as well as applying for RMC, I'll apply for a few civilian universities.

That being said, anything I can do this time around to help my chances out? I REALLY don't want to miss out on this great opportunity!


----------



## pudd13

Hey guys;

Got my application for ROTP in on September 10th. My choices are pilot, combat engineer, and ACSO, in that order. I am currently at a civvy uni, but it's my greatest desire to go to RMC next fall. This is my first application, but I have been preparing for it since early this year, and I am hoping everything is in order and that there are no issues.

Has anybody who has got their application in already heard anything back from their CFRC yet?

Thanks a bunch, and I hope to maybe see some of you at BMOQ.


----------



## nairna

Hey everyone,

I was finally able to complete all my paper work and the ROTP questionaire form that had me stumped for quite some time. I did not know what to write. I eventually just wrote as honestly as I could and detailed why I want to be and Officer Cadet, and why I am a suitable candidate (it ended up being longer than my typical essay for class lol). 

So today at 1300 I will be bringing my papers in and hopefully getting everything booked and organized.

It has been a very busy first month back at school with working two jobs, volunteering, studying, and my martial arts. The days have been passing me by so fast. It will be April and the selection process will be starting and I wont even know where all my time went! lol.

I hope everyone is doing well and preparing themselves as best they can for their applications. Keep posting your experiences, and any new comers, please feel free to ask or post!

Till then,

nairna


----------



## nairna

Hey everyone,

So I just heard some disheartening news in that ROTP will be accepting 20% less applicants this year for Civvy U. :S 

Has anyone heard anything like this as well? It makes sense since so many trades are full, but it is still a little bit saddening.

What does everyone think?


----------



## trampbike

pudd13 said:
			
		

> Has anybody who has got their application in already heard anything back from their CFRC yet?



Yep! See the last post on the fifth page of this thread. They called me to schedule my CFAT. I'll be at Montréal CRFC next tuesday at 0730 to see if I met the minimums to be an officer. 
My first and only choice was pilot. I applied for Civi-U, but if they offer me to go to RMC instead, I'll accept for sure.

I have a question for you all. A lot of people say they are "getting ready" to apply, or that they "worked on their application for the past year"; what do you mean by that? For me it's quite simple: I go to school full time, I work to pay the rent, the food and the occasional flying, and I do a bit of sport when I have time. What are you doing exactly to "get ready"?


----------



## runormal

trampbike said:
			
		

> Yep! See the last post on the fifth page of this thread. They called me to schedule my CFAT. I'll be at Montréal CRFC next tuesday at 0730 to see if I met the minimums to be an officer.
> My first and only choice was pilot. I applied for Civi-U, but if they offer me to go to RMC instead, I'll accept for sure.
> 
> I have a question for you all. A lot of people say they are "getting ready" to apply, or that they "worked on their application for the past year"; what do you mean by that? For me it's quite simple: I go to school full time, I work to pay the rent, the food and the occasional flying, and I do a bit of sport when I have time. What are you doing exactly to "get ready"?



Yeah i was wondering the same thing. (I never applied before) But all it seems to me is a month of work (In order to apply)

Currently my Marks are sitting at  79.5% average  :-\

But i'm taking a 5 th year at high school and can easily bump that up to a 85% (Just need one more 80 and a 75 in english)

Unfortunately i only have 2 4u courses this semester , 1 3u and 1 4c (leadership).

I talked to my location CFRC and they said i should wait until first semester mid terms (November 14th roughly) because my marks should improve then. I only have to do better then a 65 so no worries there. 

Realistically I think i can get about a 75 - 80 this semester (Exercise Science and Advance Functions)

So if i get that my average should be about 82% which is only a 2 percent increase, now my question should i submit my application earlier just to be safe in case something goes wrong throughout the process or should i wait until mid terms? 

Next Semester is where i will have some easy courses. (YearBook 4u, Sap 4m and then i will have ENG4u (Re-Take) and Chemistry (4u)

By the end of second semster i should easily have a 85% average. Im Retaking English as i wasted time and got a 65...   If i get a 75 in that and another 80 i will have 85% percent average, which is easily do able yet, most of my shine won't be until second semester

I know its not all about marks, but what they said at CFRC is that if i could get up my marks that would definitely help.

I'm hoping to get into RMC..

Thanks everyone


----------



## pudd13

When I say that I am "getting ready," I essentially mean I am living life as usual, but always taking into account what will and will not help me to get into ROTP (and always taking note of things I can refer to in an interview or application). 

The actual preparation of my package took about 5 weeks, filling  it out whenever I had the time. 

Technically, the most preparation I ever did for ROTP was what I did in the last few years, and not necessarily what I am doing right now. What I mean by this, is that I had great grades in high school, played team sports, and volunteered wherever possible, and always took a leadership position whenever available. Right now, I continue with those things, and I just keep my head on straight. 

I have some flight experience also; only 20 hours, before the ONLY flight school in my town took a turn for the worse. Right now I have a job as a tutor and supplemental instructor at the University in my hometown, and I still play hockey and volunteer as much as I can. I am also taking a couple courses at the University. I suppose these are all the things I am doing right now to "get ready" for all the rest of the things to come.

Hope that helped.


----------



## MMJ

What are the chances a single mom, mid 20's already completed one year Bachelor of Science in Nursing would be accepted into the ROTP program? I have mediocre grades-75% average. I also work part time for Red Cross and therefore don't have a lot of time for extra curricular activities. 

I realize that no one can give me a definitive answer. I'm just looking for opinions. 

Thanks...


----------



## 2010newbie

There are numerous factors including the interview, CFAT, medical, and trade you would like to enter for (I'm assuming Nursing) that none of us have the data for and the only person that would be able to give you that answer is a recruiter. I will say that I am older and I was accepted with one year of university and absolutely zero extra curricular activities. 

Review information on the forces.ca website, review these forums (especially ones relating to your trades of choice), and decide if a life in the CF is for you. If you feel it is, then apply and do your best with the application process.

I firmly believe that if a trade is open and you have applied for it, your chances for success are directly proportional to your level of desire and amount of effort put into preparing yourself for the application and throughout the application process.


----------



## Rogo

MMJ said:
			
		

> What are the chances a single mom, mid 20's already completed one year Bachelor of Science in Nursing would be accepted into the ROTP program? I have mediocre grades-75% average. I also work part time for Red Cross and therefore don't have a lot of time for extra curricular activities.
> 
> I realize that no one can give me a definitive answer. I'm just looking for opinions.
> 
> Thanks...


I can't comment on chances since frankly I usually get all sarcastic and the mods tell me to knock it off.
But... On the 2 week recruit camp this summer in St Jean one of the OCdts was a mother ( I think of 2) who appeared to be around mid 20s and was in Nursing.   I don't know about grades, but if she was able to get in then I would assume you could too given the similarities.


----------



## pudd13

The CF won't discriminate against you if you are a mother, as long as your child has appropriate care given by somebody else (ie, someone else in your family) while you are at BMOQ and other parts of your training where you cannot care for a child and train. As for the marks, its the same as with any applicant; the better your marks, the better your chances. There is no cut off grade, and it often depends on what trades are available, and who you are competing against. The only way to know is to apply.


----------



## runormal

Sweet yeah thanks Pudd.

Last year at highschool was a joke for me, i still got a 79.5 average, but i never did the homework, rarely studided (The day before if that) last nighted projects etc.

I'm taking this year a lot more seriously , by actually doing my homework and keeping on top of my projects. While work a 22 hour week...

If i can i'm going to volunteer for my bros hockey team, since we didn't have a juvi team last year


----------



## George Wallace

runormal said:
			
		

> Last year at highschool was a joke for me, i still got a 79.5 average, but i never did the homework, rarely studided


   ;D

Remember; this is a very competitive position that you are applying for and the better your marks in High School, the better you present yourself in written and oral communication during your application and interviews, and the more points you make for participation in athletic and volunteer events or projects, the better your standing in the final meriting of candidates.


----------



## SkyHeff

I know atleast 8 people on my BMOQ course this summer had kids and/or were single parents across a variety of trades.


----------



## runormal

Yeah i know what you mean man, thanks.

I am correcting my past mistakes, by actuallly doing the homework studying and what not.

I've done sports , volunteering a decent amount for the past years. I'm going to be doing a tad more this year to further increase my chance, i'm just still concerned about whether i should hand in my application now or in november, when my marks will only jump about 2 or 3 percent, plus would they even look at my mnarks right away?


----------



## trampbike

@pudd13: I see what you mean by getting ready in your everyday life. Thanks for your answer.

I'm curious about this however:


			
				pudd13 said:
			
		

> The actual preparation of my package took about 5 weeks, filling  it out whenever I had the time.



On May 12 at 0900, I learned that ROTP-Pilot was not closed for the years to come (as I had been told by a mistaken recruiter), on May 13 at 0800 my whole application was in the hands of Montréal's CFRC. It seems most people take a couple of weeks to complete their documents.


----------



## runormal

@trampbike

I think what he means, he wasn't in a rush to fill it out and just filled it out when he had the time. I don't think there is much more then that.


----------



## nairna

Agreed, it took me just about over two weeks to complete everything. Nothing really more to it besides that people are busy and can only fit things in when time allows it.


----------



## pudd13

Well don't I feel slow. I'll tell you why it took me five weeks. I was very busy at the time of filling it out, so that affected the amount of time I could spend working on it. However, I live in Prince George, and the nearest CFRC is in Vancouver, which is usually about a 3 to 4 day mailing distance away. Therefore, I wanted my application to be perfect, so I wouldn't have to have anything sent back to me, or have to re-send anything myself. I know that the sooner everything is in, the better, so I figured I'd get it done correctly the first time, well before the first selection board. 

I also did a few copies of my application, mainly because I have been switching to better jobs frequently as of late, and my current employment and education situation had changed from when I first started filling it out, towards the end of those 5 weeks, but I also took great care to make sure my essay and everything else were written with great clarity, and everything was neat. I figured spending the extra time to write as neatly as I could on my application would pay off, if only in the slightest, but any payoff is better than none. 

So it took my 5 weeks for 3 main reasons;

I was quite busy, my employment situation was changing, and I gave that application more attention to detail than I think I have with any other written document I have completed.


----------



## PrairieBoy

Talked to a recruiter today. He said RMC had rejected my application as a Senior Applicant. I am not at all surprised, considering some of my grades and my inability to speak French. However, the Junior Applicant option, which is what I wanted anyways, is still open, as is Civi U. Overall, I think I'm still alright


----------



## nairna

CFAT is booked for October 25th! I made it farther away than what I could have because I want to study and get some math help as my abilities in math are limited due to lack of use lol. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## runormal

We have our university night tomorow night which a rep from RMC is going to be there, i'm to talk to him and see if i should apply now, or at the end of 1st semester mid terms. (November)

I'll let you know tomorrow, working on my essay at the moment.


----------



## Dou You

runormal said:
			
		

> We have our university night tomorow night which a rep from RMC is going to be there, i'm to talk to him and see if i should apply now, or at the end of 1st semester mid terms. (November)



Start the process now. Time is of the essence when it comes to ROTP. Get your application/questionnaire to the CFRC as soon as you possibly can so you can start booking the CFAT, Interview, and Medical. You can always bring in updated transcripts/grades to your CFRC as they come. Also, starting early helps if there are any problems with your application process because you will have time to fix it before the ROTP application deadline.

To add, I believe you can change/add to your ROTP questionnaire after you have submitted it (but only up until the application deadline). So get it in now to be safe. It's what I was told last year, and it helped because I had to do update interviews, medicals, etc.


----------



## nairna

Dou You said:
			
		

> Start the process now. Time is of the essence when it comes to ROTP. Get your application/questionnaire to the CFRC as soon as you possibly can so you can start booking the CFAT, Interview, and Medical.



Makes me wonder if I should change my CFAT date to the 11 instead of the 25th...


----------



## Dou You

nairna said:
			
		

> Makes me wonder if I should change my CFAT date to the 11 instead of the 25th...



14 days difference isn't a big deal. I was just saying it would be better to start your application process now in October, rather than waiting a month, or a few months for no real reason to start it. You've already started the process by booking your CFAT so you're ahead of the game...so don't worry you have a lot of time before the deadline. For those who are going to start the process in a couple months, may not have enough time...but you'll be good.


----------



## Shock

I put my request for a CT in last Thursday. I was told today to just wait until I  receive an email from Ottawa, which they said may take 6-8 weeks. Gives me plenty of time to work on my essay at least!


----------



## runormal

Dou You said:
			
		

> Start the process now. Time is of the essence when it comes to ROTP. Get your application/questionnaire to the CFRC as soon as you possibly can so you can start booking the CFAT, Interview, and Medical. You can always bring in updated transcripts/grades to your CFRC as they come. Also, starting early helps if there are any problems with your application process because you will have time to fix it before the ROTP application deadline.
> 
> To add, I believe you can change/add to your ROTP questionnaire after you have submitted it (but only up until the application deadline). So get it in now to be safe. It's what I was told last year, and it helped because I had to do update interviews, medicals, etc.



Thank you good sir, time to write the essay.


----------



## trampbike

nairna said:
			
		

> How is everyone else doing?



Very good news this morning. I just passed the CFAT and it was a great confidence booster when the Corporal said "Une seule erreur, j'ai jamais vu ça!"

Medical and interview booked October 20th.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## nairna

trampbike said:
			
		

> "Une seule erreur, j'ai jamais vu ça!"



Sorry my comprehension of french is lacking lol. I'm assuming it's all good though! 

Good luck!


----------



## Dou You

runormal said:
			
		

> Thank you good sir, time to write the essay.



You are very welcome...but I am not a "Sir", that's still a couple years down the road  .

Good luck with everything. Cheers.


----------



## trampbike

nairna said:
			
		

> Sorry my comprehension of french is lacking lol. I'm assuming it's all good though!
> 
> Good luck!



Translation "Only one mistake, it's the first time I see this!" So yeah, all good so far 

My interview is scheduled in 4 weeks. I'll make sure to know inside out every aircraft currently used by the CF, all the Wings  and every squadrons (where they are, what they do, which aircraft they have), what is the training syllabus etc. Also I'll try to be ready to explain why I want to join and what I think the CF will want of me and why I think I could be a good officer in the CF.

What do you guys expect from the interview?


----------



## PrairieBoy

I had a little chat with the recruiter today. As I had always suspected, the weakest part of my application was the Problem Solving section of the CFAT. As such, my recruiter recommended that I take an academic upgrade program in Mathematics, and when I can show a certificate of some sort showing that I have taken further classes in mathematcs, I'll be able to retake my CFAT.


----------



## pudd13

My application is "being processed" right now. I cannot wait for my interview and the rest of the testing. I'll see you all at RMC next year!!!


----------



## DBRowan

I am heading down to my local Recruiting Center tomorrow and am quite nervous. One issue that I am concerned about is that I am only 15. I turn 16 before the required date which is fine, but I was warned that there may be some legal difficulties in getting a medical done before I turn 16 which would mean my application would not be complete until December meaning I would have very little time to make adjustments or amendments to my application such has been advised by previous posters. Does anyone here have any previous experience with such a situation or have any knowledge of it?


----------



## pudd13

You may want more information on the "legal issues" with getting a medical done at such a young age. The problem may be solved if you have a parent or guardian present. I am by no means an expert on the issue though, so don't tale my word for it. What level of education are you currently at?


----------



## runormal

trampbike said:
			
		

> Translation "Only one mistake, it's the first time I see this!" So yeah, all good so far
> 
> My interview is scheduled in 4 weeks. I'll make sure to know inside out every aircraft currently used by the CF, all the Wings  and every squadrons (where they are, what they do, which aircraft they have), what is the training syllabus etc. Also I'll try to be ready to explain why I want to join and what I think the CF will want of me and why I think I could be a good officer in the CF.
> 
> What do you guys expect from the interview?



I'm thinking its going to be like.

Why RMC? Or Civi u
Why your trades.

I think also them going over the your application form verballly where you can expand.


----------



## George Wallace

DBRowan said:
			
		

> I am heading down to my local Recruiting Center tomorrow and am quite nervous. One issue that I am concerned about is that I am only 15. I turn 16 before the required date which is fine, but I was warned that there may be some legal difficulties in getting a medical done before I turn 16 which would mean my application would not be complete until December meaning I would have very little time to make adjustments or amendments to my application such has been advised by previous posters. Does anyone here have any previous experience with such a situation or have any knowledge of it?



STOP!  You CAN NOT even apply until you are sixteen, and you require your parents signature.


----------



## nairna

He turns 16 before the application deadline though so why can't he apply, what's to stop I'm from applying then?


----------



## PMedMoe

nairna said:
			
		

> He turns 16 before the application deadline though so why can't he apply, what's to stop I'm from applying then?



Because to be *eligible to apply*, you must be 16 years old.

From the Forces website (emphasis mine):



> To be *eligible to apply* to the Canadian Forces, you must meet the following three minimum requirements:
> Be a Canadian Citizen
> 
> Be 17 years of age (with parental or guardian consent) or older, except:
> Regular Officer Training Plan – Junior applicants, who *must be 16 years of age or older*



Similar to a recent VOT message that stated the member must have 36 months in *at the time of application*.  One member who wanted to apply stated they would have the 36 months in prior to the start of the course but not at the time of application.  Guess what?  They didn't get to apply.


----------



## nairna

I see lol


----------



## Dou You

Corect me if I'm wrong, but in this instance DBRowan could still do some of the necessary paperwork (found online) like the ROTP questionnaire, mandatory application paperwork, etc, between now and when he turns 16. Then on the day he turns sixteen, he will have most of the paperwork you can find online done. This would be helpful at the recruiting centre in getting the application process started _a bit_ quicker, and having it run _a bit_ smoother from the start. 

There may not be much paperwork you can do DBRowan, but if anything, it shows the recruiters at the CFRC that you are eager to apply and taking initiative by having some paperwork done when you walk in.


----------



## DBRowan

Thanks for all the advice, the recruiting officer decided to go out out for lunch because it was a quiet day apparently so I didn't find out today however a meeting has been set up for tomorrow. I've got the essay done and the Academic Admissions Questionnaire finished. What other forms are there in addition? Thanks again for the quick response.


----------



## George Wallace

DBRowan said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the advice, the recruiting officer decided to go out out for lunch because it was a quiet day apparently so I didn't find out today however a meeting has been set up for tomorrow. I've got the essay done and the Academic Admissions Questionnaire finished. What other forms are there in addition? Thanks again for the quick response.



Reading your first sentence, I would advise you to read your essay and correct all your spelling and grammatical mistakes.  It will probably help your application.


----------



## pudd13

DBRowan, 

As someone else advised earlier, get as much of the application done now, and then be ready to submit it on your birthday or shortly thereafter. 

To find the other necessary forms, you can look on the CF website. You need to fill out all the common forms (the forms that all CF applicants fill out) and also the ROTP/RETP academic questionnaire. It should work out to be 5 forms total if I remember correctly. You can have all of these filled out and ready to go before you turn 16. 

And as George Wallace says, check your grammar spelling very carefully on your exam. Having correct grammar and spelling won't go a long way to help your application, but it will certainly go a long way to harm your application if you have poor grammar and spelling. Don't underestimate how important it is.


----------



## hockey2010

Well I had my CFAT today and I passed ;D I also had my medical and interview which both went well. Now let all the waiting for a decision begin. Good luck to everyone else on the application process and hope to see some of you at RMC in September.


----------



## pudd13

Congrats on that. I am still waiting for the CFRC to make an initial contact with me, but I can't wait until my CFAT and interview. I figure my interview won't be for a while though, because when I spoke to the CFRC last they said that they would come to my hometown for my interview (because my town doesn't have a CFRC), as well as interview other CF applicants. So I figure they may wait until there are more ROTP/General applicants from my town before they decide to come up here. Hopefully they don't wait too long though, I want to get in on that first selection hearing.


----------



## jayseo

Hey guys
I got my Academic Admission Questionnaire from CFRC in hamilton about 2 weeks ago..
I havnt decided if i want to go in to Arts or Science yet, do you think it is at my disadvantage if 
i choose Air Combat Systems Officer, or Pilot as my career but apply for Arts degree?
Because i am guessing it would make more sense for pilots and ACSO's to have a sceince or engineering degree right?
thanks guys and good luck


----------



## 2010newbie

There aren't any degree discipline requirements for ACSO or Pilot; you can take arts or science. I am taking Commerce for instance.


----------



## Dou You

2010newbie said:
			
		

> There aren't any degree discipline requirements for ACSO or Pilot



But you can't take Kinesiology  ...oh well, Geography is treating me well so far.


----------



## pudd13

Jayseo, take what you please. If those are your choices for career in the CF, it won't matter which degree program you choose to follow. So I suggest you choose an education that you think you will enjoy more, or be able to make better use of. Choose something you perform well at! One of the major traits that they look for in Pilots and ACSO's is the ability to learn lots fast, so do your best to perform well academically.


----------



## 2010newbie

Dou You said:
			
		

> But you can't take Kinesiology  ...oh well, Geography is treating me well so far.



I thought you had that straightened out already?!? They looked into it and Kin isn't an acceptable degree?


----------



## PMedMoe

2010newbie said:
			
		

> I thought you had that straightened out already?!? They looked into it and Kin isn't an acceptable degree?



Umm, did you read where Dou You posted you *can't* take it?   ???


----------



## Rogo

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Umm, did you read where Dou You posted you *can't* take it?   ???



ZING!   Sorry in class and bored,


----------



## 2010newbie

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Umm, did you read where Dou You posted you *can't* take it?   ???



Since Dou You and I had discussed this previously outside of the forum, maybe I should have made my question/statement a little clearer for the other members here.

Here's some background: When the issue was raised at Recruit Camp, the SEM was going to look into it because he didn't think there was any restriction on the degree and that Kin was acceptable for ACSO.

Rephrased questions for Dou You: Did you hear a response back from the SEM since Recruit Camp that it is not an acceptable degree or are you still going by what the recruiting centre told you during your enrolment?


----------



## JRM4

Does anyone know what dates the first selection hearing is, and what dates they send out the first round of acceptances?

Thanks


----------



## Dou You

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Rephrased questions for Dou You: Did you hear a response back from the SEM since Recruit Camp that it is not an acceptable degree or are you still going by what the recruiting centre told you during your enrolment?



When we had our SEM brief he confirmed that Kinesiology was NOT acceptable, and even said that he was shocked to hear it was. There are only a handful of degrees that are not acceptable across ALL trades and Kin falls into that group. 

Before this, I had already finished the process of transferring into Geography so I was out of luck anyways if he had said Kin was acceptable. Plus, Geography is definitely more applicable to ACSO anyways (meteorology, spatial awareness, cartography courses, etc.) so I'm not complaining!


----------



## pudd13

I am not sure when the first hearing is, but I have heard that it is in December usually. I think it depends on how many applications they get in. Once they feel there a sufficient number of applications they have the first hearing, and this falls in December. I am not certain on any of this, they may have the first one tomorrow. I would assume that the notification of acceptance/job offers would go out shortly after that hearing, maybe within two weeks. Based on this, I am hoping to know before the new year, but would be pleasantly surprised if I could find out a lot sooner than that.


----------



## Rogo

All remaining the same, you should not hear about acceptances until March or April.


----------



## nairna

Hey everyone,

Hope everyone is doing well. Just received a call telling me they had to reschedule my CFAT for October 21st as CFRC Toronto is no longer doing CFATs twice a week. I guess this is due to the lack of hiring as of late. Anyway, good to see so many people posting. Looks like we might pass last years ROTP forum soon! Lol


----------



## pudd13

March or April seems so far away! I want to know now! Oh well, I guess it will at least give me something to think about for the next couple months, and build up some intense anticipation. Good luck on the CFAT nairna, I am just waiting on CFRC Vancouver to call me back within the next few days so I can schedule my own. Any idea when your interview is yet?


----------



## hockey2010

nairna said:
			
		

> Looks like we might pass last years ROTP forum soon! Lol



Yeah almost there, only 44 more pages of posts to go.  

Anyway good luck on your CFAT nairna.


----------



## pudd13

Well right now is the time to get some ground on them, from what I know most of them will still be recovering from the obstacle course as well as the end of FYOP celebrations right about now.


----------



## nairna

Thanks guys. No word yet on the interview as I'm supposeded to pass my CFAT before we book it the recruiter said but I imagine it will be shortly after. Anticipation is building!


----------



## wannabe SF member

pudd13 said:
			
		

> Well right now is the time to get some ground on them, from what I know most of them will still be recovering from the obstacle course as well as the end of FYOP celebrations right about now.



Yup, Obstacle course was last friday for us, it was a friggin blast. Definitely something to look forward to. Ensuing celebrations were... Well I'll leave it to you to find out if you get taken.

Good luck to all you guys on your applications and hopefully, see you next year.


(BTW, PM if you have questions about FYOP concerning what to expect)


----------



## pudd13

I've already heard some stories from a buddy of mine who was not even fully part of it, he is an OCdt in the ALOY program. He sounded like he had a pretty good night on Saturday. Hope to see you there next year indeed.


----------



## nosuperus

Hello, I was wondering if someone could offer me a bit of insight concerning my situation. I am in my third year of a BA program at a civy u in Ontario, however i am very unhappy with it and no longer wish to continue. I was always interested in RMC but they didn't have a football team so i ended up going somewhere else. Now to get to my question, I'm not an outstanding student, last year i actually failed a few courses however that does not really reflect my academic potential. Is there a way i can apply using my high school marks and have them consider me for admission as if i were coming from high school?


----------



## Shock

> Hello, I was wondering if someone could offer me a bit of insight concerning my situation. I am in my third year of a BA program at a civy u in Ontario, however i am very unhappy with it and no longer wish to continue. I was always interested in RMC but they didn't have a football team so i ended up going somewhere else. Now to get to my question, I'm not an outstanding student, last year i actually failed a few courses however that does not really reflect my academic potential. Is there a way i can apply using my high school marks and have them consider me for admission as if i were coming from high school?



As far as I know you need to show ALL academic transcripts (university, college, highschool, etc). You must also have a minimum of three semesters left in your undergraduate program to be eligible for ROTP.

While your grades are obviously a factor in your suitability for the program, it is not the only thing they consider in a candidate. If you play sports, actively volunteer, take leadership roles, and do things of that nature you will increase your chance of acceptance.


----------



## pudd13

nosuperus, from my understanding, you are in a bit of a pickle. Under the ROTP program, they will look at all your marks, high school and post-secondary, but the marks they weigh the most heavily are the 6 most recent courses that you have taken that pertain to the program you intend to join at RMC. So, in short, you can't dismiss your university grades and only apply with high school marks. If you were applying for Sciences in ROTP and took arts in university, they would be forced to weigh your high school science marks, but they will still consider your university marks regardless of the program.

Furthermore, from what I know, the ROTP program will only subsidize students who have more than a year and a half left in a degree program. I may be wrong on that, but I know that if you are in 3rd year, you are cutting it close. That being said, RMC students start at first year. So if you apply to the ROTP program, you likely wouldn't be taken on at RMC because you are halfway through a degree program, and if you were to be accepted into ROTP, you would very likely be placed at a civilian university of your choice, not RMC.

Now, I am not sure how it works if you decide you want to change programs. You may still have a chance at ROTP and to go to RMC if you switch out of arts and into science or engineering, because you would have to start as a first year student that way. I am not certain on this though, and as always, the best source of information on something like this would be your local Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre. You can find the address or phone number of your nearest CFRC on the CF website.


----------



## nosuperus

thank you, i appreciate your input. I plan on going down to my local recruiting center at some point this week. By the way my university average is just over 70% all courses included. I don't quite understand the three semester rule you referenced. Even if i want to start an entirely new degree  without transferring any your saying i couldn't?


----------



## George Wallace

AH!  Come on guys.  You are supposed to be university students.  Persons who supposedly have a higher education than most some.  At least try to show some of your knowledge by using correct grammar, punctuation, capitalization and spelling.  Us Serving and Former Serving Members of the CF would like to think that our potential future officers are able to communicate clearly, concisely, and correctly in both the written and oral form.  Right now your are coming off as uneducated bumpkins.


----------



## pudd13

From what I know, the rule is you cannot get your program subsidized under ROTP if you have less than 3 semesters left in that program. I am not sure if you could start a different program and have that one subsidized instead. That would be what you would want to ask the recruiter.


----------



## shiska

Hey folks!

Quick question about the ROTP forms. The final part of the academic questionnaire as you all know is an essay asking us to explain our reasons for choosing our preference of educational institution. The question states that "You may wish to complete on a separate sheet." Does that mean I can type out my essay as opposed to writing it all by hand? If yes then would this be looked down upon by the review staff?


----------



## wannabe SF member

shiska said:
			
		

> Hey folks!
> 
> Quick question about the ROTP forms. The final part of the academic questionnaire as you all know is an essay asking us to explain our reasons for choosing our preference of educational institution. The question states that "You may wish to complete on a separate sheet." Does that mean I can type out my essay as opposed to writing it all by hand? If yes then would this be looked down upon by the review staff?



That's what I did and they didn't mind; You really could have asked this question to your RC, they're in a better place than us for clarifying these kinds of details.


----------



## pudd13

It is obviously best to ask the recruiting centre. I wrote mine out by hand, and took extra care to make it very neat, and make sure my english was all entirely correct and my spelling was correct. I don't think they would hold it against you to type it, but if you do write it (or type it for that matter), make sure you make it perfect in terms of your english!!!


----------



## Rogo

As pudd mentioned, it is your language and communication that will matter as well as the content. (this being what I know which is limited) You ought to not be penalized for typing something.


----------



## 2010newbie

shiska said:
			
		

> Hey folks!
> 
> Quick question about the ROTP forms. The final part of the academic questionnaire as you all know is an essay asking us to explain our reasons for choosing our preference of educational institution. The question states that "You may wish to complete on a separate sheet." Does that mean I can type out my essay as opposed to writing it all by hand? If yes then would this be looked down upon by the review staff?



When I was given the application by the CFRC, they instructed me to type out the essay and attach it and not to write it out. I was completely okay with that since my handwriting is atrocious.


----------



## nairna

When I received my ROTP application package the gentleman at the CFRC said it was best to type it as it looked more professional and will be easier to read.


----------



## pudd13

Well perhaps I should have typed mine out though. My CFRC said it didn't matter, so I just decided to do it on the page provided. At least my writing is neat so that it shouldn't become an issue.


----------



## nairna

I'm sure it's fine pudd13, if your writing is clean and proper then I expect it to be no less professional then if it were typed.


----------



## pudd13

I am not too concerned. The content is pretty strong, and so is the rest of my application. If they turn me down, it won't be because of my writing, it will be because of some other major flaw that I have yet to notice in my application/preparation.


----------



## nairna

Lol good


----------



## ktong747

Hi guys,

How many students are accepted under ROTP per year? Are there more students at civilian universities than at RMC?

Thanks.


----------



## nairna

On average it is around 300 according to the NCFRC, last year it was around 250. There are more accepted into it RMC than civy U, last year it was about 65 out of the 250. This has a multitude of reasons such as the design of RMC, the age of applicants, most civy U students have a general idea of what career they want to attain, and so many more. Hope that helps clear some things up.

If anyone has anything to add or to correct please post.


----------



## ktong747

Wow, 300 isn't a lot of students, considering how unique RMC and the ROTP is. 

Is the criteria for getting into RMC under ROTP more strict than civilian university? I read some posts and some people who applied for RMC got into civilian university instead.

Thanks again!


----------



## pudd13

ktong, I urge you to look at other threads and on the website before asking questions like these, they are usually pretty easy to find. But in short, the requirements for RMC and other universities are pretty similar in terms of academics, but it would vary from university to university. In order to meet the requirements for a civilian university under ROTP you have to meet the requirements of that university, as well as any requirements of the ROTP program (this includes military eligibility).


----------



## nairna

Getting into RMC is very competitive. To my understanding the top applicants that have RMC as their choice (some may already be in university and not need to go to RMC due to their program or other variables) are placed in RMC. Then, as they move down the list, those that are still competitive but not strong enough to pass those placed in RMC are allowed the civy U option as first year spots at RMC would be full. 

In my case I am applying for civy U and have not placed RMC as an option on my application as my program is not offered at RMC and I am a second year student.

Again if anyone has anything to add or correct on my post please add as I am no expert lol.

Hope this helps a bit


----------



## Rogo

nairna said:
			
		

> Getting into RMC is very competitive. To my understanding the top applicants that have RMC as their choice (some may already be in university and not need to go to RMC due to their program or other variables) are placed in RMC. Then, as they move down the list, those that are still competitive but not strong enough to pass those placed in RMC are allowed the civy U option as first year spots at RMC would be full.
> 
> In my case I am applying for civy U and have not placed RMC as an option on my application as my program is not offered at RMC and I am a second year student.
> 
> Again if anyone has anything to add or correct on my post please add as I am no expert lol.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit



RMC is very competitive however people who get Civy U who put RMC as a first choice were not necessarily "beaten out" by some superior human being. Civy U is competitive in itself due to its small numbers accepted and generally those considered are people who are focused on Civy U, not RMC rejects. Generally you have a younger group being accepted to RMC and a more mature and in general older crowd accepted to ROTP under Civy U.  Staff at CMR St Jean and CFLRS have on occasion even mentioned that there is generally more maturity with the Civy U group since as it was earlier pointed out, it is generally full of a group who are more focused on getting a specific education followed by a specific career with their trade in the CF.

These though are generalizations and comments I have heard from my staff in the past and are not universally applicable but saying that RMC which accepts almost 5 times more people than civy U hardly makes it more competitive.


----------



## shiska

Thanks for the info folks. I'm glad to hear that typing is allowed. My handwriting is quite honestly horrendous.


----------



## 2010newbie

nairna said:
			
		

> On average it is around 300 according to the NCFRC, last year it was around 250. There are more accepted into it RMC than civy U, last year it was about 65 out of the 250. This has a multitude of reasons such as the design of RMC, the age of applicants, most civy U students have a general idea of what career they want to attain, and so many more. Hope that helps clear some things up.
> 
> If anyone has anything to add or to correct please post.



My numbers of 250 total at RMCC with about 65 of them civy u was only from what I saw there in Kingston. There were more civilian university students and RMC St. Jean students that did their recruit camp at St. Jean. I do not know how many.


----------



## pudd13

I think we can all agree that the bottom line is that ROTP in general is competitive. It is difficult to say if it is more competitive to get into RMC or a civilian school, and it probably changes from year to year. The only thing you can do to improve your chances of getting into your first choice of institution is beef up your application in any way you can; get better marks, play more team sports, hit the gym, volunteer, get into leadership positions, and take advantage of any other opportunity that will bode well for you on your application. This applies to any person applying to the ROTP program, and will better your chances of getting your first choice, regardless of how competitive either route may be.


----------



## PrairieBoy

Pudd13 is entirely correct. That's why I'm swallowing my pride to go back to school to upgrade my math marks, alongside my volunteering, my work, and my rugby and curling teams.


----------



## Rogo

pudd13 said:
			
		

> I think we can all agree that the bottom line is that ROTP in general is competitive. It is difficult to say if it is more competitive to get into RMC or a civilian school, and it probably changes from year to year. The only thing you can do to improve your chances of getting into your first choice of institution is beef up your application in any way you can; get better marks, play more team sports, hit the gym, volunteer, get into leadership positions, and take advantage of any other opportunity that will bode well for you on your application. This applies to any person applying to the ROTP program, and will better your chances of getting your first choice, regardless of how competitive either route may be.


No it is probably not more difficult to say which is more competitive.  That being said you aren't in the system even so I highly doubt you are an expert on the subject. I for a fact know that I'm not either, the people who can shed light on this are involved in the application process  at the higher levels and with the CFRCs. I think it's fair to say that this doesn't include you.


----------



## pudd13

I never tried to make it sound like I was an expert, or that I was involved in the higher levels, and that is why it is difficult to say which route would be more competitive. Based on the information acceptable to me, as an outsider, it is difficult for me to say whether it is more competitive to get in to a civilian school or RMC under ROTP. 

If you don't think its difficult to determine which one is more competitive, as a a non-expert, then please, do tell. 

Perhaps I should have said, in my previous post, that "it is difficult as an outsider to say if it more competitive..."


----------



## Kilfoil

Well if we feel like being picky.



			
				Rogo said:
			
		

> No it is probably not more difficult to say which is more competitive.  That being said you aren't in the system even so I highly doubt you are an expert on the subject. I for a fact know that I'm not either, the people who can shed light on this are involved in the application process  at the higher levels and with the CFRCs. I think it's fair to say that this doesn't include you.



More difficult than what exactly?


----------



## Rogo

Well observed, Armoured.  :


The point is that you don't know, I don't know, and half if not more of the people on this forum won't know. There are people on here though who will know why the numbers are the way they are and going from making statements that may be false to well I guess it's a magical mystery that no one will ever figure out seems more like you backpeddling.   Don't, stand your ground on what you feel is correct but atleast have some fact or points to back it up.


----------



## Thousand

Easy guys. Remember, you might be roommates ;D

Anyways, I got my call from the Vancouver CFRC. They told me to give them a call on Tuesday about the date of the CFAT. Gosh, I'm really nervous already.
I live in an extremely remote place: Masset, Queen Charlotte Islands, BC. Takes 3 WEEKs for my crap to go to my nearest CFRC.

There's no place to volunteer here except the food bank, so I'm there diligently every time it opens (every 2 weeks). That, and I'm running on the beach every day at 0530. I have to get used to getting up early, and I might as well start now... I never realized how dark it is at that time (thank god for LED headlamps  ), and how spectacular the sunrises are.
Counting down the hours until Tuesday now...  ;D


----------



## pudd13

Perhaps you consider it backpeddling, but I consider it clarifying what I was trying to say, as there was apparently some misinterpretation of what I was trying to get across. Anyways, this is besides the point, because the main point of my entire post was that ROTP in general is competitive, and every applicant should treat it accordingly, regardless of if they think they are taking a harder or easier route, which I believe is difficult to distinguish between.

Thousand, that's great news. I am waiting for CFRC Vancouver to call me. Out of curiosity, when did you submit your ROTP application to CFRC Vancouver? And good job on the running and volunteering, I am sure that will all look good on your application and in your interview.


----------



## PrairieBoy

Thousand said:
			
		

> Easy guys. Remember, you might be roommates ;D
> 
> Anyways, I got my call from the Vancouver CFRC. They told me to give them a call on Tuesday about the date of the CFAT. Gosh, I'm really nervous already.
> I live in an extremely remote place: Masset, Queen Charlotte Islands, BC. Takes 3 WEEKs for my crap to go to my nearest CFRC.
> 
> There's no place to volunteer here except the food bank, so I'm there diligently every time it opens (every 2 weeks). That, and I'm running on the beach every day at 0530. I have to get used to getting up early, and I might as well start now... I never realized how dark it is at that time (thank god for LED headlamps  ), and how spectacular the sunrises are.
> Counting down the hours until Tuesday now...  ;D



My advice: Rigorously practice any areas you might be weak in for the CFAT. You don't want to be like me and have your recruiter ask you to take an upgrader course in Mathematics so you can rewrite your CFAT and have a stronger application.  Trust me on this: You don't want that, haha.


----------



## pudd13

That sounds like great advice. Some people I have talked to have said that the CFAT is really easy, some people have said it is really hard. I think (but do not know, as I am not an expert, as has been pointed out) that your performance of the CFAT comes from your testing abilities as well as your actual aptitude. Some people simply don't test well. The obvious first place to start would be doing the practice CFAT on the CF website, and assessing your skills on that. After that, there are plenty of similar aptitude tests online that test the same skills, and from what I know there are several books published that specifically help with aptitude testing. The CFAT is one spot you don't want to get hung up on, because it plays a large role in what job you will eventually be working.


----------



## Rogo

Ensure to have a good nights rest the night before but also if possible the two nights before that.  Eat well, drink well (water not beer), and try to remain relaxed aswell as practicing if you have that option available to you.


----------



## Thousand

Great advice, I totally forgot about the practice CFAT tests.


----------



## pudd13

Yeah Rogo, you are exactly right. I have even heard that you should reschedule if you have a cold or anything. Any spent spent blowing a nose or sneezing is time you can't spend on your test. You definitely want to be the best condition possible to write that test, so as to give yourself the greatest chance at success.


----------



## nairna

I have personal experience with the CFAT and not writing it in desirable conditions. I wrote my CFAT, last November when I was going for reserves and I did not sleep the night before and did not practice because I had mine booked for two days from then. Went in and wrote with no sleep and no breakfast. It was quite a struggle. I decided in December that I wanted to do ROTP and when I submitted my papers the recruiter said I was two points off from the cut off line for officer, so I was very upset as you could imagine. So word of advice to everyone, make sure you do a practice test to get an understanding of what the test is like, sleep well, and eat a good breakfast, you should be fairly successful if you do!


----------



## Rogo

As Nairna said, if you don't take care of your body you will struggle.  If you take care of your body and you possess the aptitude then you will find it easy. I work for a campus medical team and you won't believe the stuff I see on occasion in regards to people not taking care of themselves. I've had calls where I arrived on scene to a patient who was in an exam and almost fully unconcious with their vitals crashing all because for the 30hrs before they didn't take care of themselves.  Take it seriously gents and ladies....  :nod:


----------



## pudd13

I am not surprised by that at all. Too many students these days, including myself on occasion, forget the necessity of sleep and food and overall health in order for your brain to function properly. Lots of students think staying up all night studying and drinking red bulls to stay awake will help them more than studying less and getting a decent amount of sleep. This is obviously not true, and every person needs to find a good balance of studying and sleep (and health in general). I think these words of advice that Rogo and nairna have given for the CFAT also apply to the interview. You definitely need to be healthy and well rested in order to think clearly during your interview.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

Heh, welcome to combat arms course sleep deprivation will be your best friend.


----------



## Rogo

yes but writing an exam, or your CFAT while sleep deprived won't help your application much. Even if you tell your recruiter you are practicing for your trade


----------



## pudd13

Ha! That is funny. "I failed my exam because I've been doing my best the last two weeks to get into the element of the job."


----------



## nairna

Lol


----------



## Thousand

Just got off the phone, I got my CFAT test for next week at 0800. They couldn't afford to get me to it, but luckily I've been working and saving all summer, so I'm paying my own airfare. Oh well.


----------



## a.schamb

Thousand said:
			
		

> Just got off the phone, I got my CFAT test for next week at 0800. They couldn't afford to get me to it, but luckily I've been working and saving all summer, so I'm paying my own airfare. Oh well.



You have to fly to get to your Recruiting Center?? 

Ouch.


----------



## pudd13

I have to fly to get to mine too. I don't think its quite as bad for me, living in Prince George instead of the Charlottes (which I think is where Thousand is from). It is still a pain though! They told me the same thing today, that they may or may not have enough funding to come up north, so they said I could fund my own way down to CFRC Vancouver if I wanted.


----------



## a.schamb

Hmmm... I guess for some, the application isn't exactly "free".


----------



## acoldcanadian

And I thought the 30 minute drive downtown Toronto was a big deal... Sheesh... I feel spoiled rotten now..


----------



## George Wallace

;D

You may even contemplate a name change to "awarmcanadian".     >


----------



## Thousand

Yep, Charlottes resident here. Or Haida Gwaii, as it's seen on a map now. Way up in Masset.
Also, the airline has the monopoly on the flights out of here. I booked the flight for Sunday this afternoon. $753 for there and back.  I shoulda just drove the 18 or whatever hours (plus the 12 hour ferry) down to Vancouver.  : As they say, hindsight is always 20/20...


----------



## pudd13

Yeah thats about double what I'll be paying out of Prince George, so I do not envy you in that regard. I considered driving too, but I can't afford to miss much more than a day or two of work and school up here, so the quicker I get down to Vancouver and back, the better.


----------



## Thousand

Cool, when's your test? I'm on the 19th @0800.


----------



## acoldcanadian

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> You may even contemplate a name change to "awarmcanadian".     >



Advice taken.


----------



## a.schamb

Thousand said:
			
		

> Yep, Charlottes resident here. Or Haida Gwaii, as it's seen on a map now. Way up in Masset.
> Also, the airline has the monopoly on the flights out of here. I booked the flight for Sunday this afternoon. $753 for there and back.  I shoulda just drove the 18 or whatever hours (plus the 12 hour ferry) down to Vancouver.  : As they say, hindsight is always 20/20...



Wow! That really sucks. All out of your own pocket?


----------



## pudd13

I haven't scheduled mine yet, I was told to call them back in a few days. I do know that it will be on a Tuesday, because apparently Tuesday's are the only days that CFRC Vancouver can do medical testings, so they told me I would be able to schedule the CFAT, interview, and medical all for one Tuesday. I am hoping it will be before mid-November though, hopefully earlier than that.


----------



## Thousand

They told me it was either fly down or wait until halfway through November before even getting notice of whether or not they're coming up. I might as well get the test over with sooner, rather than later. I've been working all year full time, so it's not too bad. (I still cried a little inside when I saw my hard earned savings take a dip when I got the receipt, though)

Anywho, the people at CFRC Vancouver managed to squeeze everything in one day for me. Medical at 0800, physical until 1130 and then Interview at 1330, but all the times he said, are just rough estimates.


----------



## jacobg

Guys I'm excited, and nervous. I got my call from CFRC Vancouver, and have my CFAT and such booked for the 19th at 8am as well. So i guess I might be seeing pudd13 & Thousand, if that is the time you guys will be there. Lucky for me though the drive to the CFRC only takes about 45 minutes as I live in Langley.

I'm nervous though for the aptitude test, and have been studying especially hard for the math portion. But I'm quite sure that I will do fine.

What does the medical cover? Just basics, like reflexes and such?


----------



## PrairieBoy

Do you guys think it would be possible to get my application moved to the 2012-2013 year? My family is undergoing some troubles, and I think I might have to stay home to help support them personally and financially at least into the summer of 2012.


----------



## pudd13

That's exactly what they told me as well Thousand. So I'll be calling back in to book my testing too. When are you doing your CFAT? Are the physical and the medical not the same thing? 

Jacobg, when did you submit your application? I am just curious. I am sure if you have been preparing lots for the CFAT, and you recognize your weak areas and are trying to compensate for it, then you will do fine. I don't know everything the medical test involves, but I understand that it tests your eyesight, hearing, reflexes, as well as a urine test. I am not sure what else it involves.

PriarieBoy, you would have to ask to your recruiter about that. My guess is that you would have to just withdraw your application for this year, and then apply again next year, starting over from the beginning.


----------



## 2010newbie

For my recruitment medical I had to get blood and urine tests. There were two vision checks; one a simple eye chart and colour blindness done at the recruiting centre, and also a trip to an eye doctor for a full check-up. They also performed a hearing test and the rest of the basic annual physical items.


----------



## X2012

It was kind of funny, I had my CFAT and medical in the same day, the CFAT first. When we got there they told us there wouldn't be a break, so washrooms now or not until after the test. Fine, that's all well and good. We write the test, and then shortly afterward they're like "Ok, go pee in a cup." I thought the timing could have been better!


----------



## Rogo

2010newbie said:
			
		

> For my recruitment medical I had to get blood and urine tests. There were two vision checks; one a simple eye chart and colour blindness done at the recruiting centre, and also a trip to an eye doctor for a full check-up. They also performed a hearing test and the rest of the basic annual physical items.




Pilot?  I never had blood tests and I'm pretty sure I didn't have a colour blindness test either.


----------



## nairna

I'm getting sick ! Perfect timing too (sarcasim), I guess I shall have to rebook my CFAT if I do not feel better by Monday afternoon. That's unfortunate that you have to pay out of your own pocket to fly to the the CFRC, but you have to do it, I hope they reimburse you though, over 700 seems steep :S


----------



## Rogo

he could always jog to the CFRC rather than fly, when your recruiter asks why your feet are swollen and raw tell him you're practicing for your BMOQ  :


----------



## nairna

Lol, just make sure you leave early, and don't forget to eat breakfast!


----------



## MOTHforLife

Just had my interview and my medical today.  Did not have to do the CFAT because I had completed it last year.

Now I just get to wait. And wait. And wait.

Good luck to everybody applying.


----------



## Thousand

jacobg said:
			
		

> Guys I'm excited, and nervous. I got my call from CFRC Vancouver, and have my CFAT and such booked for the 19th at 8am as well. So i guess I might be seeing pudd13 & Thousand, if that is the time you guys will be there. Lucky for me though the drive to the CFRC only takes about 45 minutes as I live in Langley.
> 
> I'm nervous though for the aptitude test, and have been studying especially hard for the math portion. But I'm quite sure that I will do fine.
> 
> What does the medical cover? Just basics, like reflexes and such?



Yep, I'm on the 19th as well. I'm David, but I'll probably meet ya there. I'll probably look really nervous, too.  
Medical and physicals are different I think. Physical, I would assume (but then remember what they say about assuming xD ) is more of a physical test, like push-ups, beep test and whatnot. 



			
				MOTHforLife said:
			
		

> Just had my interview and my medical today.  Did not have to do the CFAT because I had completed it last year.
> 
> Now I just get to wait. And wait. And wait.
> 
> Good luck to everybody applying.



So what did they do in the medical and physical? I mean, if you can tell us, that is  :-X.
See ya there!  

ps: Don't forget shorts, glasses prescription if you have glasses, and photo ID.


----------



## pudd13

I have always been under the impression that the physical fitness testing wasn't until your first week of BMOQ.


----------



## pudd13

"If you apply to the Regular Force, you will be assessed by the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School during the first week of training, in order to ensure that you have an acceptable level of physical fitness prior to continuing basic training. The Recruiting Centre will not conduct this test." (From the CF website, Step 6 of the Application Process).

I think this explains it. I am just a little confused of what the "physical" is that they do at the CFRC. I just figured that things like eyesight and hearing fell under the "physical" end of things, whereas blood, injuries and previous injuries would be discussed in the medical.


----------



## PMedMoe

pudd13 said:
			
		

> I am just a little confused of what the "physical" is that they do at the CFRC. I just figured that things like eyesight and hearing fell under the "physical" end of things, whereas blood, injuries and previous injuries would be discussed in the medical.



Nope.  All of that falls under the medical.  "Physical" is just another word for medical.  The physical fitness test is usually just called a fitness or PT test.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/physical


----------



## hockey2010

For those asking what is on the medical (I just did mine a couple of weeks ago) it is all just basic stuff. They test your eyesight, color blindness, hearing, medical history, reflexes, and other little things like that. It's not hard so don't even worry about the medical and focus on other things like the CFAT and interview. And on another note, I never had a blood test or urine test during the medical, so maybe only some people get those done?


----------



## pudd13

"your height and weight will be measured and your visual acuteness, colour perception and hearing will be evaluated. A urine sample will also be required during this stage" (from the CF website, Step 4 of the Application Process)

That's strange you didn't have a urine sample. Perhaps there is a slightly different timeline or rule for it for ROTP applicants as opposed to Regular Force applicants in general.

That's sound advice though, about not worrying about the medical. There is no sense worrying about things you can't fix. Instead you should be focusing on the things you can fix or make better. Anything that is out of your control will be the same regardless of if you worry about it or not.


----------



## hockey2010

pudd13 said:
			
		

> Perhaps there is a slightly different timeline or rule for it for ROTP applicants as opposed to Regular Force applicants in general.



Actually there was five other people that had there medicals the same day as me and none of us had to do a urine test and all of us were trying to go into different things, some reserve and some regular, some NCM and some Officer. So maybe it depends on the recruiting centre itself, but who knows.


----------



## PMedMoe

They stopped doing the urine test.  Go look at the medical threads.


----------



## Thousand

I thought he said physical, but I was so excited at the time, I'm most likely wrong.


----------



## 2010newbie

Rogo said:
			
		

> Pilot?  I never had blood tests and I'm pretty sure I didn't have a colour blindness test either.



They did much more for my Aircrew medical than in the recruiting medical. After the recruiting medical I was told to make an appointment go to a lab and get a blood test and urine test. I couldn't find any reference to the blood test, but I found this regarding colour blindness and urine:

"Following this, your height and weight will be measured and your visual acuteness, colour perception and hearing will be evaluated. A urine sample will also be required during this stage."

From:

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/theapplicationprocess-106#step4-4


----------



## PMedMoe

An Aircrew Medical is different.



> As of last week, we are no longer testing Applicants Urine at the CFRC Level, except for those applicants who are going for:
> 
> Aircrew Trades
> SAR TECH
> BioScience
> 
> However, that being said, as previously stated you will be given ample oppertunity to provide both Urine and Blood Samples to the Medics during your carreer, for both Health and Legal related issues.



Source:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/85232/post-874200.html#msg874200

Seriously, this isn't the only thread on the site for info.


----------



## MOTHforLife

My medical was not as extensive as most people will have, because it was just an update from last year. The usual vision test, hearing test, weight, height. A few questions about my medical history. Nothing special. The actual medical though is not the physical. The physical is not a part of the application process.


----------



## medicineman

MOTHforLife said:
			
		

> The actual medical though is not the physical. The physical is not a part of the application process.



So you're telling me all those physicals I had to do at the CFRC were a waste of time; man I wish I'd known that before.

MM


----------



## Thousand

Oh well, we'll find out on Tuesday either way.

I was poring through the other ROTP threads and from what I've gathered, we're kept really busy straight from 0800 to 1330, so it'll be interesting to see what we do.

I also read in the other threads that some people wore a suit to the interview. I've never needed a suit or anything like that, so I don't know really what to wear. Hopefully I'll be able to get away with just wearing a nice shirt that I have somewhere...


----------



## pudd13

I'll be wearing a suit to mine. I figure if I were getting an interview anywhere else for a full scholarship, or for a job as professional, I would wear suit, so it is my intent to wear one for my CF interview. However, I am sure if you don't have a suit, then a shirt, tie, and dress pants will serve the purpose. Good luck on everything though! I am sure you will do great with it all.


----------



## MOTHforLife

Keep in mind I am not an expert. This is just how I had to go through it. Last year, there was no physical, and this year there didn't seem to be one either.

Also, last year I wore a shirt and tie, this year just dress pants and a button shirt, no tie. They said I was the best dressed they had had, so you don't have to go too overboard with what to wear.


----------



## pudd13

I just scheduled my CFAT, Medical and Interview a few minutes ago. There was no mention of any physical. I was told CFAT at 8AM, Medical Part 1 at 11, and then Part 2 immediately after. (I am not sure what the parts are about though). Then I get a lunch, and I get to have my interview at 1330. This is all on November 9th. I am very very excited. I am hoping this gives me enough time to get squeezed into that early selection board (which, I hear, is scheduled for December 8th). If not, I will definitely have everything in order for the main selection board in March. Good luck to all! I hope to see you next fall!


----------



## 2010newbie

As PMedMoe clarified previously and medicineman eluded to as well, I think you are misunderstnading "physical". A physical is not the CF Expres test or anything of the sort. A physical is a medical examination like the annual check-up you get from your family doctor.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/physical?show=1&t=1287180567

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/physical+examination

Good luck on your tests.....


----------



## pudd13

I was just reading over this topic from earlier this year, and I found a post about confidence. Someone had made mention of how they had a slight feeling that they weren't good enough for the Canadian Forces, or for the job they wished to pursue. I think this is a natural feeling to have; this is a highly competitive process, and I will say (although I can't speak for everyone) that most people will eventually think to themselves "what if I am not good enough?" If you do ask yourself this, it is not necessarily a bad thing. It is a bad thing if you are asking yourself that question and you don't do anything to improve. However, if you ask yourself that question, and then you address your weak areas and improve, it can be very beneficial. 

In my opinion, that is how you gain confidence. You improve your weak areas. I was very confident in my application when I first applied, but then after a few weeks when I hadn't heard anything, I started searching for things in myself to become worried about. Luckily, I caught myself, and I realized I was just trying to find things to worry about, which is absolutely pointless. I realized that I have been preparing for my ROTP application for a long time, and I have a deep passion and enthusiasm for it, and I know I am a good candidate. It is my job now to make this evident to the recruiters.

So what I am trying to say is that it is somewhat normal to feel a little less than confident, in my opinion, but as long as you make that work to your advantage, you should have nothing to worry about. Continue improving yourself, nail the CFAT, and portray yourself well in the interview, and you should be a shoe-in for the ROTP selection board this year.


----------



## Thousand

Great advice pudd! Lucky you caught yourself and wrote that, so I'm catching myself now.
You're right, there is really no use in worrying. There's only 2 outcomes, neither of which will kill me. I can say I tried my very best if I don't make it, and don't forget there's always next year... 

ps: I think the term is shoo-in


----------



## pudd13

Ha! That is funny because I definitely thought twice about using that term. It didn't seem right when I used it. Now I know and I won't make the mistake again! Thanks.


----------



## medicineman

pudd13 said:
			
		

> I just scheduled my CFAT, Medical and Interview a few minutes ago. There was no mention of any physical. I was told CFAT at 8AM, Medical Part 1 at 11, and then Part 2 immediately after. (I am not sure what the parts are about though).



Part 1 is height, weight, eyesight, hearing, questionnaire and vital signs followed by Part 2 which is an interview and PHYSICAL EXAMINATION.  If there isn't a physical, I'd be concerned (from my end any way).  If a person is getting an update, they usually just have an interview and questionnaire - unless there is a change that has to be commented on.

MM


----------



## jacobg

Pudd13

I handed my application on the 28th of September and got the call about 7-9 days later.


----------



## pudd13

Oh. Interesting. I handed in my application on September 10th, and I had to call them in order to line up my interview and such. I suppose it is probably different because I am from out of town and they wouldn't call unless they had plans to come to my town. I just decided to go to Vancouver anyways to guarantee that I get my testing and interview done before that early selection hearing.


----------



## jacobg

Ya probably they gave me the option of doing everything on the 13th, but I felt that the extra week could help me out.


----------



## Thousand

Same situation as Pudd, I handed mine in sometime after the 16th and they said they would give me a call in 2 weeks. 2 weeks and 2 days later I called them and they said it was either cough up and fly down or wait until the middle of November. The Tuesday after that, I called them, and they got the dates in order and scheduled it. Same as Pudd again, I want to be done before that early selection hearing.


----------



## Rogo

To my understanding the first selection is around Feb/March with the second being April/May.   Getting an application in early say Oct won't to my knowledge get you an increased chance of acceptance.  


I agree it's better to do it early but they don't make any final decisions before the January deadline anyways so what's the point in spending money on a flight to Vancouver when they will be in your area in November?


----------



## Thousand

'Cause they didn't even know if they were coming up north in November. And I missed the deadline one time, I'll be damned if I miss it again ;D


----------



## Rogo

Well if they don't come in November you still have December and the early part of Jan correct?


----------



## pudd13

I have heard from two different recruiters from two different recruiting centres (CFRC Vancouver and CFRC Toronto) that there will be an early selection hearing in December. One of them said "early December" and the other told me December 8th. So I think it is beneficial to get everything done this early in the game, in my own opinion.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

You shouldn't give up hope either, 2 years ago I applied to ROTP in September and got picked in July. People don't always get picked in the first or even second rounds but apparently they have 3rd ones.


----------



## Thousand

And my trip to Van isn't entirely about the interview, I'm picking up a new deer rifle and some optics for it, too. It's mostly the interview, though. That and I need to know asap so I can decide on a nice job offer I got.


----------



## pudd13

Good luck to those of you doing your interview, medical, and CFAT tomorrow. I am sure all your preparation will have paid off.


----------



## nairna

I feel left out that I only have my CFAT booked and not the medical and interview as well. lol


----------



## pudd13

Well the only reason I have all mine booked on the same day is because I am coming from out of town. Initially the recruiter told me that I'd have to pass the CFAT and medical test before I could do the interview, so I couldn't book my interview. Then he realized I lived 9 hours away, so he put all my stuff in one day, but I still have to pass the CFAT in the morning before I can do the interview in the afternoon. I am assuming that is probably a similar case for everybody else that has all there tests and interview on one day. I may be wrong though. Don't feel left out nairna, feel glad you don't have to fly to your nearest CFRC.


----------



## X2012

It's not a bad idea to be ready for the interview, just in case something changes. I know when I first applied I had my CFAT and medical scheduled for one day and then when I got there it turned out I was scheduled for my interview as well.


----------



## Thousand

Gotta get up at 5:30 to get to the CFRC, but for the life of me, I can't fall asleep.


----------



## pudd13

Ha yeah, I know the feeling. I am a little concerned because I have a 24 hour survival trip I am doing in the bushes on the weekend before my interview, and I am hoping I manage some decent rest, and then get fully rested before my interview. But I know that there probably won't be much sleep for me the night before either.


----------



## a.schamb

How did everything go for the people who were doing the CFAT, interview and medical? Well I hope?


----------



## Thousand

Modified because I was being dumb.

Lesson stands though, Make abso-f*cking-lutely sure you meet the requirements before you apply.


----------



## trampbike

Thousand said:
			
		

> Oh, and make sure you do that BEFORE you spend the money on a $700 airplane ticket.



Hey, I spent 30 000$ on my way to get a Commercial Pilot Licence because 2 years ago a recruiter told me that the CF would not be hiring pilots for the next couple of years, whatever the entry program. I also started a civilian meteorology degree before I learned that ROTP never closed and that I was just unlucky to meet that recruiter when I applied for ROTP in 2008...

I can understand your disappointment...
I hope you'll keep on working hard toward your goal. Good luck.


----------



## pudd13

That is unfortunate news Thousand, but don't give up. Keep the dream alive, from what I understand, it is well worth the wait. Out of curiosity, what math course is it that you didn't have?


----------



## aesop081

MOTHforLife said:
			
		

> Last year, there was no physical,



A "Physical" is a medical examination. There is one for recruiting.

A "physical fitness test" is self-explanatory and there isnt one as part of recruiting for the regular force.


----------



## Thousand

Most of them, he said. The only one that counted towards it was Math 12.  He listed off Physics, Chem 11+12, Calculus, and something he called "advanced math" which I've never heard of. He said to take any math courses I can find, which is only Math 12 where I live, and even then, it's only every other year. So I don't know what to do. I tried correspondence before, but that didn't work for math. I'm going to go try to earn some money for those math courses, try it again and see what happens.

EDIT: Screw plumbing, I'm going after my dream.


----------



## pudd13

"In addition to the general academic qualifications applicants for the Engineering programme must have completed high school university preparatory courses (normally Grade 12 or provincial equivalent) in the following subjects: English, Chemistry, Physics, and two Mathematics; Functions, and Calculus (if available within the provincial system)."

This is pulled off the RMC website for the academic prerequisites for Engineering applicants. Are you only missing the calculus and this mysterious "advanced math" or are you also missing the Physics 12 and Chem 12? If you are only missing the calculus, I would do some asking around, because it says that Calculus is a prerequisite, if available in the provincial system. This calculus option was obviously not available to you. I would ask about this, if you haven't already, to see if there is anyway you can work around it.

It makes my heart sink to hear this news, I could sense your enthusiasm for the ROTP program, and I put myself in your own shoes and I can't imagine. I encourage you to do whatever you need to in order to get those prerequisites though. This is your dream, you should do everything you can to follow through with it, or you may regret it in the future. 

On a side note, plumbing is a great job to get into. But I still encourage you to go after your dream, even if it means making some big sacrifices now (ie moving from the Charlottes to go to school to obtain the prerequisites you need). I might even go far enough to suggest UNBC, I know a student from the Charlottes that goes here, and he loves it, and UNBC would give you all the courses you would need in order to have everything you need to get into engineering at RMC, or any school for that matter.


----------



## hockey2010

Hey Thousand, i'm from B.C. as well and as far as I know there is no "advanced math" other than calculus and math 12, unless you took applications of math 12 instead of principles of math 12? 

My school also doesn't offer a lot of courses so I know how hard it is to get the courses that you need.

Also, did you think about doing an Arts degree at RMC, because there are lots good degrees and jobs you could get without the need to have this "advanced math" or sciences. All you need is English 12 and math 11 or 12 (principles or applications). Or maybe trying to apply as a junior applicant for the prep year at St.Jean, although I have no idea what courses you would need to get into the prep year.

Anyways good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Thousand

I'm modifying this post, because I've been thinking and I figured that I only get one life and I'm going to do what I want to, and not give up. I'm going to give 'er 200% and get those courses done and accepted into ROTP. 

While thinking, I had an idea, just got off the phone with my uncle, who I'm going to be staying with and go to school and take the courses there. Also, I found out that I can't go back to highschool, because I've graduated (even though I graduated 2 years early, and I just turned 17 last month ) Anyways, I guess I'll have to dig into some more savings and get a tutor.

On an unrelated note, boy I'm glad I didn't blow all my money that down payment for a Camaro. Also, I'm glad to see the last few years of work come into play for something useful. Education > Everything. Now I know why my parents pushed me to work and save my money, and not spend it on iPods and cars and such. Camaro's can wait, degree's can't, and I can't. Besides, insurance would be too high anyways. ;D

I was a little discouraged earlier, but now I'm gonna WORK HARD to get those courses done and maybe if I work hard enough, I'll get them before Feb. If not, there's always next year. I'm going to get that place at RMC. I don't want to be a giver upper (my dad's words, not mine) and this is just a bump in the road. Or maybe a pothole that blew one of my tires. Anyways, I've put on a new tire, so to speak, and I WILL be going to ROTP. If not this year, next. See ya'll there!


----------



## pudd13

That is certainly the sort of attitude you need to have! Good job! Your motivation and dedication to your dream will certainly show on your application and in your interview, when the time comes to do it all again. If you are only 17, you have tons of time. Don't sell yourself short, and do you best, and it will happen.

Also, what hockey2010 said is something worth considering. The Junior Applicant option is a great one, it would enable you to get the courses you need, while at RMC St Jean, and then after that you could feed into RMC, already with one year of military and post-secondary experience.

However, it sounds like you've got a plan with your uncle. What school will you be going to?


----------



## Thousand

Apparently there's a continuing education school in Richmond, by the South Terminal of the airport.


----------



## a.schamb

Good luck Thousand!

And as for this "advanced math", I know that in Ontario, for grades 10 and 11, there is an Enhanced Math course. It's basically a pre-AP course for AP Calculus. Instead of the course code MPM2DI for grade 10 Academic math, it's MPM2DX. Maybe there's the same kind of thing in BC?


----------



## pudd13

The only thing that I could think of that might be similar to that in BC would be honours math courses. But those are viewed in the same light as regular Math from what I know (in other words, no university in BC requires Math 12 Honours for any of its programs if you are from the BC school system). I am a little perturbed by this "advanced math" business also, being from BC myself. Although I took AP Calc and I have my first year of sciences under my belt, so I figure that would be advanced enough for them.


----------



## Thousand

maybe he meant it as a general term ???


----------



## Rogo

Thousand said:
			
		

> I'm modifying this post, because I've been thinking and I figured that I only get one life and I'm going to do what I want to, and not give up. I'm going to bust my ***, go 200% and get those courses done and accepted into ROTP.
> 
> While thinking, I had an idea, just got off the phone with my uncle, who I'm going to be staying with and go to school and take the courses there. Also, I found out that I can't go back to highschool, because I've graduated (even though I graduated 2 years early, and I just turned 17 last month ) Anyways, I guess I'll have to dig into some more savings and get a tutor.
> 
> On an unrelated note, boy I'm glad I didn't blow all my money that down payment for a Camaro. Also, I'm glad to see the last few years of work come into play for something useful. Education > Everything. Now I know why my parents pushed me to work and save my money, and not spend it on iPods and cars and such. Camaro's can wait, degree's can't, and I can't. Besides, insurance would be too high anyways. ;D
> 
> I was a little discouraged earlier, but now I'm gonna bust my mofoing *** to get those courses done and maybe if I work hard enough, I'll get them before Feb. If not, there's always next year. I'm gonna fu*king get that place at RMC. I don't want to be a giver upper (my dad's words, not mine) and this is just a bump in the road. Or maybe a pothole that blew one of my tires. Anyways, I've put on a new tire, so to speak, and I WILL be going to ROTP. If not this year, next. See ya'll there!





Adding in many *** and * in between words doesn't hide the words you mean to be saying.   Think of it like when you interview.   Just because the actual f word is innapropriate to say to a potential employer, you wouldn't say. "I effing want this job"    Just because you replaced the actual word with "effing" isn't going to make any less of a bad impression.   Just an observation since Recruiters do operate on Army.ca as well.


----------



## Thousand

Sorry if it offended. Got rid of the bad words, but I honestly didn't think that the synonym for gluteus maximus would be flagged.


----------



## Rogo

Oh not offended, just seemed really out of place.    "I kicked that exam's @$$" could also be "I did really well on that exam"   


Just having a grumpy day and needed to pee in someone's cornflakes....turned out to be yours haha.

No hard feelings I hope.


----------



## trampbike

Interview and first medical done yesterday. It went very well and I'm now cleared for the next steps in the selection process. Since I'm applying for pilot, I have to go see an optometrist for some more tests and get a blood test. Once this is done, the next step is ASC Trenton.

I was well prepared for the interview and it was easier than I expected. Knowing inside out the selection process, the training and the operational job of a pilot and an officer helped a lot.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## nairna

Hey Thousand,

That's unfortunate regarding your math. Get that math course under your belt and apply again. It's quite obvious that you want ROTP. Use this time to make your application even more competitive as well! I hope it works out for! Good luck.

P.S. Why would you get a camaro at 17? Get a car that's good on gas! Lol

I have my own CFAT this coming Thursday. I am using this weekend to do practice tests and prepare as best I can. I need to do well or it's over for this year, and maybe next year too! 

The anxiety is building! But I am determined to best this challenge!


----------



## Thousand

Yeah, I'm going to take full advantage of this opportunity to improve myself as a candidate. I took a few steps back, had a look at myself and realized that I wouldn't hire me, either.

In addition to those courses, I'm going to work on some leadership experience as well. I live in a very small community that is out of the municipality of Masset on Tow Hill rd, and although we do have brand new pumps for fires, we don't have anyone who knows how to use them. The Masset Fire Chief is a good friend of mine and he said that he'd teach me how to use/maintain the equipment, and hopefully, I can start up a small Volunteer Fire Department for some leadership experience.


----------



## nairna

That sounds like a great idea. Volunteer firefighters are highly respected, and if you were to form the volunteer branch yourself in your town, that would be even more respectable in my opinion. Hope that works out for you!


----------



## Shock

I started coaching a hockey team in September and that has been a great experience for me. If you're interested in hockey that is perhaps something you may want to look into for leadership experience.


----------



## Thousand

We don't have a hockey rink anywhere on this island ;D


----------



## pudd13

trampbike said:
			
		

> Interview and first medical done yesterday. It went very well and I'm now cleared for the next steps in the selection process. Since I'm applying for pilot, I have to go see an optometrist for some more tests and get a blood test. Once this is done, the next step is ASC Trenton.



Do you go to any old optometrist in your home town? I am applying for pilot also, and I am wondering if I can go to the optometrist for the extra testing and do the blood testing before I have my medical. I am getting my blood tested this week coming up anyways, so I figure if I can get it tested for the reason I already need it tested, as well as for the military at the same time, that would be a bonus. And if I can get the extra eye testing done early as well as the blood tests, then that just serves to get everything I need in earlier.


----------



## X2012

Speaking only from experience, I would wait until I have the paperwork in hand to get the eye exam done. That way you can be sure nothing is missing and the eye doctor can fill it out right then and there. I know it's a little bit more than a standard eye exam (I know they at least put those sketchy drops in your eyes... I looked stoned for, like, two days the second time), so just be sure that they can do all the parts. Might not hurt to make an appointment somewhere that you know does it all though.
As for the blood work, you could always ask your doctor if you can have a copy of it. No idea if it could be used, but you could certainly ask.

As usual, take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## Shock

I agree with X2012, I was given a document for my optometrist to fill out after I completed my medical in 09. Hopefully I do not need to make another trip after my next medical because I got iLasik done yesterday!  ;D


----------



## jacobg

Whaaat Thousand that sucks man,
So guys I did my CFAT and Medical 1/2 on the 19th with Thousand at the CFRC New West. And I must say I was far more nervous than I should've been, of course the test had difficult elements. But I had over worked myself, the best advice I've heard and will give is to grab a math 10 textbook and quiz yourself. Just be calm and don't get to nervous. Also I was surprised to find that they reimbursed us for our travel, and gave us lunch money as well which.

So good luck to all you, and best of luck to you Thousand, it was good meeting you man.


----------



## trampbike

pudd13 said:
			
		

> Do you go to any old optometrist in your home town? I am applying for pilot also, and I am wondering if I can go to the optometrist for the extra testing and do the blood testing before I have my medical. I am getting my blood tested this week coming up anyways, so I figure if I can get it tested for the reason I already need it tested, as well as for the military at the same time, that would be a bonus. And if I can get the extra eye testing done early as well as the blood tests, then that just serves to get everything I need in earlier.



After my interview they gave me the paper for the optometrist and the blood test. I was told it was the only optometrist I could see. I don't know if it's like that for every recruiting center (I'm in Montréal). My pupils are still wide opened because of the dilating drops. Yesterday I was not even able to read or to use my cellphone. Today, I only need sunglasses to go outside. I look funny thought  .


----------



## pudd13

Yeah I kind of figured that would be how it is. It wouldn't make sense that an applicant could do the more advanced medical testing before the general medical testing that every applicant has to do. So I'll just wait it out, and get my arm poked twice instead of once  And yes, I am sure it does seem pretty goofy to have your eyes dilated for that long. Can't wait.....  :


----------



## nairna

Hey everyone,

I have my CFAT this Thursday. I am quite nervous! If I do not pass then I will not be able to complete my application this year, and possibly ever! :S! This is what I want though, I have to get through this! Hopefully I will be booking my medical and interview that day as well. 

I also need to update some information on my application forms as somethings have changed since the date I wrote them. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## pudd13

Good luck with that nairna, I am sure you'll nail it.


----------



## nairna

Thank you Pudd13.


----------



## hockey2010

Good luck on the CFAT nairna, just stay positive and get a good night sleep.

For me I am done everything that can be done, so just a whole lot of waiting around.


----------



## nairna

Thank you hockey2010. How did all your steps go?


----------



## hockey2010

nairna said:
			
		

> Thank you hockey2010. How did all your steps go?



All of my steps went really smoothly. When I handed in my application I got a call two days later for the CFAT, medical, and interview for two weeks from that call. So it was all really fast, almost too fast.


----------



## shiska

hockey2010 said:
			
		

> All of my steps went really smoothly. When I handed in my application I got a call two days later for the CFAT, medical, and interview for two weeks from that call. So it was all really fast, almost too fast.



Same here. Handed in my application on a Wednesday. Got the call that Friday and scheduled CFAT, interview etc. for next Tuesday. It actually came as a shock considering they told me not to expect a call for 2 weeks to a month.


----------



## pudd13

I am assuming both hockey2010 and shiska live near their CFRC?


----------



## hockey2010

pudd13 said:
			
		

> I am assuming both hockey2010 and shiska live near their CFRC?



Yes I do live near my CFRC, about a 15 minute bus ride away.


----------



## shiska

pudd13 said:
			
		

> I am assuming both hockey2010 and shiska live near their CFRC?



That's correct. I'm in Winnipeg.


----------



## shiska

Figured I might as well update my situation. Had my cfat, medical and interview today. Passed everything and scored well enough for all my trades. Interview was terrifying but went well. Next step is waiting until April to find out if I've been accepted.


----------



## pudd13

Out of curiosity, what were your trade choices? And did they tell you you'd have to wait until April? My recruiting centre has been telling me the first round of selections is in December and that I will find out by mid January if I make it into that early selection round.


----------



## nairna

I was told at CFRC Toronto that selections would begin just after the January deadline had passed leading to a February date for the first round of acceptances. Not too sure on the accuracy of that though as it was just a last minute addition to another topic we were discussing.


----------



## nairna

Oh, and just an interesting piece of information to add. My CFAT had to be rescheduled due to my file being not processed on time, so I write tomorrow. The funny thing is, I am the only one. Not sure if this is because the CF is not hiring many NCMs right now or a reduced application number this year, a combination, or perhaps I am just lucky. I hope it increases my chances if less are applying   ! lol

Anyway, thought it was kind of funny.

How is everyone doing so far? I see some people now have started the waiting section of the ROTP application, AKA the hardest part. Remember, use this time as training time!


----------



## shiska

pudd13 said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, what were your trade choices? And did they tell you you'd have to wait until April? My recruiting centre has been telling me the first round of selections is in December and that I will find out by mid January if I make it into that early selection round.



Armoured, Artillery and Infantry. I was told the early selection board (in January) has been canceled because they are accepting fewer applicants this year. That being said, everything I've read has been very conflicting so I really don't know. I'm just going to sit tight, focus on keeping my GPA up and see what happens.


----------



## Searyn

Just out of curiosity as well. How did you manage to get to do your CFAT, medical and interview with those trade choices? I picked Combat Engineer, Armored, and Artillery and I've been told there will be no processing on any combat arms trades until April 2011. Though I applied as an NCM so maybe it's a different situation for the Officer selection.


----------



## hockey2010

Searyn said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity as well. How did you manage to get to do your CFAT, medical and interview with those trade choices? I picked Combat Engineer, Armored, and Artillery and I've been told there will be no processing on any combat arms trades until April 2011. Though I applied as an NCM so maybe it's a different situation for the Officer selection.



NCM and Officer trades are different, Officer trades for ROTP (regular officer training plan) never close as far as I know. So that is why shiska was able to get the CFAT, interview, and medical.


----------



## shiska

hockey2010 said:
			
		

> NCM and Officer trades are different, Officer trades for ROTP (regular officer training plan) never close as far as I know. So that is why shiska was able to get the CFAT, interview, and medical.



That's exactly right.


----------



## Bowen

I'm applying for September 2011! I'm waitng until the end of the term(Nov 26th) to get my marks for my Grade 12 and AP courses. My application is all ready to go though. =]
I am applying for Air Combat Systems Officer, Pilot and Logistics Officer. Probably taking a Bachelor of Arts(Psychology, Economics or Business Admin.)

Good Luck to everyone! I REALLY want to make it to RMC! =]
(Back up being, SFU but prefer RMC like 100 times more.)

Now, about Requirements...to get accepted into a Bachelor of Arts, they don't look at your Grade 11 marks at all do they?(Besides Math 11 Principles). Most of mine were crap, however I picked it up this year now that I have a plan. Anyway, my question is.. will they only be looking at my top 6 Grade 12 Courses and Math 11P?  My average in my top 6 Grade 12 courses is 82%, then a 70% in Math 11P(Grade 11 was a bad year for me to say the least.)


----------



## Searyn

hockey2010 said:
			
		

> NCM and Officer trades are different, Officer trades for ROTP (regular officer training plan) never close as far as I know. So that is why shiska was able to get the CFAT, interview, and medical.



Ah ok thank you for the clarification  I wasn't sure how that worked.


----------



## Rogo

To my knowledge, any trade officer or ncm can close.   Applying NCM may or may not take longer to  receive knowledge of acceptance.    Getting your interview, medical, and CFAT in a single day is not a Officer/NCM issue.   Some CFRCs can get you through in one day, others cannot or will not.


----------



## PuckChaser

Rogo said:
			
		

> Applying NCM may or may not take longer to get onto BMOQ or even being accepted.



You cannot go to BMOQ as a NCM. Applying as an NCM and then switching to Officer once you get your CFAT and medical done will only prolong the recruitment process, not speed it up.


----------



## Rogo

correction BMQ NCM BMOQ Officer   I'm in the system I know better...  :


----------



## Dou You

Bowen said:
			
		

> Now, about Requirements...to get accepted into a Bachelor of Arts, they don't look at your Grade 11 marks at all do they?(Besides Math 11 Principles). Most of mine were crap, however I picked it up this year now that I have a plan. Anyway, my question is.. will they only be looking at my top 6 Grade 12 Courses and Math 11P?  My average in my top 6 Grade 12 courses is 82%, then a 70% in Math 11P(Grade 11 was a bad year for me to say the least.)



They look at most of your senior high school marks I'd say. I had a couple bad grade eleven marks in math, english, and chemistry and although I had already completed a year and a half of university it was the grade eleven marks that held me back from receiving a Pilot offer. I was eventually accepted as ACSO though so I'm happy. Just work as hard as you can right now, to make up for any faults you may have had in the past.


----------



## nairna

Completed my CFAT today and qualified for my trades! Very happy with myself. I have my interview and medical on the 24th so I am starting to prepare for that now. Then the waiting begins. Lol


----------



## pudd13

Bowen, as far as I know, they will look at ALL your high school marks in Grades 10, 11 and 12. I am not certain about Grade 10 though. However, the marks that they weigh the most heavily are the 6 most recent courses that you have taken that pertain to the degree that you wish to obtain. So, in other words, they are looking at the courses that pertain to your degree to ensure that you are suitable for that program, and they look at the rest of the marks to make sure you are a good student in general. I think what they are looking for is that you know how to perform well, even if you are taking a course that you are relatively uninterested in, or not talented in. But this is all just speculation on my part. Expect the CFRC to look at your Grade 11 marks, and with that in mind, work even harder this year in Grade 12 to solidify your chances. Even if you think you are doing well enough, you should always be trying to improve yourself, no matter the circumstances.


----------



## pudd13

And, on a side note, I have my CFAT, medical, and interview at CFRC Vancouver this Tuesday, the 9th. I am very excited, I finally get a chance to prove myself and elaborate as to what I put on my ROTP questionnaire. I am also, as expected, a little nervous, but nonetheless prepared. Glad to hear your CFAT went well nairna, I am sure the medical and interview will yield similar results for you.


----------



## Bowen

Alright. Thanks for the reply. 
I just gotta work even harder to make up for my mistakes. In the end it'll be worth it though.


----------



## PrairieBoy

Well, I start a 10 week Grade 12 math upgrader course on Monday. If I can seriously bump up my mark from the 56 where it stands to something in the 60s, 70s or maybe even 80s, I'll be able to rewrite my CFAT and hopefully do better on the Problem Solving portion, which was my weakest according to my file manager. And if that all works out, I should be able to attend RMC.

And if not, I was accepted for Civi U  ;D


----------



## nairna

Bowen: Also worth mentioning that what marks they look at can also be affected by whether you are going into university or already in university. For example for myself as I am already in university the CFRC created a combined score of my grade 10,11,12 and 1st year university marks to see if I was eligible. They will look at all your marks if you are going into university but the top 6 are the ones used to determine your eligibility, as stated in the ROTP FAQ sheet. I myself did not have the greatest 10, and 11 marks but applied myself more so in grade 12 and have fairly strong marks in university so I am using that to show academic improvement and focus. It is always best to start now rather than later, so just focus on what you want and I'm sure it will work out for you, and your right it will all work out in the end.


----------



## nairna

Pudd13: Thank you Pudd13, I'm very excited for my interview. I'm confident it will be my highest score out of the three stages of the process. I am fairly confident that you will be successful as well, you seem highly knowledgeable and capable. Hopefully we shall meet this summer!


----------



## nairna

PrarieBoy: That is great that you are taking the course to improve your abilities, I am sure it will make a world of difference for you. Also, I would recommend picking up an ASVAB (the US militaries equivalent to our CFAT in a certain way) book from a bookstore or amazon.ca to keep your memory fresh on what the test is like and keep your skills sharp. I bought one and it was a HUGE help. Trust me it is a good tool to have and it also includes test taking strategies that can be applied in some respects to the CFAT and walkthroughs on math skills, grammar, and so on. Honestly it is a great purchase.


----------



## nairna

One last post before I go lol. I am just thinking out loud here, but I wonder how many applicants use this forum compared to how many apply? I recall an officer of the CRFC Toronto telling me that me that last year there was about 2000 applicants. Clearly, there is not that many people posting on here, but it is interesting. I wonder if there is a correlation between those that post and those that are accepted? Food for thought.


----------



## pudd13

I am sure there are a bunch of people who are applying this year who have been reading this posts quite regularly. I am also sure that there are quite a few people who have read some of these posts at least once if they are applying. Nobody applies to anything without doing a least a little bit of research first. For most people, research means going to google. Sure enough, if you search anything along the lines of RMC or ROTP, you are bound to come across a link to the army.ca forums on the first page of a google search. So I am pretty confident in saying that almost all off the 2000 applicants from last year will have seen the posts from that year, and I am also pretty confident in saying that most of the applicants this year around will have to. As for whether there is a higher success rate for people who post, I have no idea. I imagine it doesn't make a huge difference, but who knows, there might be some correlation between posters and successful candidates.


----------



## Jourdan

Hey recruits, 

I'm in first year here at RMC, if you have any questions feel free to send me a message. I know everyone is really excited, I was in your shoes not too long ago. I'd like to give you guys a few tid-bits of advice that will probably make your lives a more bearable now, and easier if and when you get to RMC.

1.  Discipline yourself. School is going to be really tough once you start it. You're going to be falling asleep in class, I guarantee it. When you have time to study, STUDY. When you have time to polish your boots/ oxfords, POLISH THEM. When you have time to sleep, SLEEP. I can't emphasize how important it is that you stay focused on school. Academics is your quickest way out of RMC, if you fail enough classes your gone. 

2. Exercise, starting today. You don't want to be that one guy or girl always falling behind during morning PT, and trust me morning PT is hard. The third year fyop staff spend thier summers pumping iron and chugging back protien shakes to they can murder you during PT. But not only that, RMC in general has a higher standard for physical fitness, than is required for the Canadian forces (i.e. CF Express). If you cannot pass the PPT( RMC Physical Performance Test) you will be waking up at 5:00 in the morning 5 days a week to go to SPT (Supplementary Physical Training) after FYOP is done. Moreover, you are going to RMC to be an officer in the CF, you will be leading troops, not chugging along in the back of the pack during PT. You set the example. 

3. Choose the occupation you want. It's hard to switch your trade when you get here, don't choose something you dislike just to get in.

4. Start learning college knowledge. It's hard to retain information when you're falling asleep mid-sentence. It will make your life a whole lot easier. (Old 18, dimensions of the parade square, date of when buildings were completed, poem over the memorial arch, etc)

5. Shut your mouth and listen. Don't be the smart ass, don't be the giggly one, don't be the bag, don't be the flirt, and don't be the CHIT monster. Shut your mouth, open your ears and always put drive into everything you do. 

6. Don't drop off the map once FYOP is done. You will no longer have your fyop staff holding your hand every minute of the day, it will be your responsibility to keep in shape, set aside homework time, and keep on top of all the form-ups and parades. Don't slack off because FYOP is done, don't party every night and spend all your time in buddy's room, but on the same note don't barricade yourself in your own room. Just like everything else in life, it's about maintaining a balance.

That is all for now, expect another post with a general checklist of stuff to bring and not to bring with you.


----------



## nairna

Thanks Jourdan, that is a lot of excellent advice for everyone here. I have question for you actually as you are someone who was accepted into ROTP. My question relates to your application. What was your application like in terms of your academics, leadership, volunteering, ext. I am just interested to hear what those accepted had on their applications. I do not wish to use this information to compare and think it will be the same this year, it just provides me an idea. Thanks again.


----------



## nairna

P.S. Good luck in your studies Jourdan!


----------



## a.schamb

That was actually really great advice! And it applies to NCMs too.


----------



## Jourdan

nairna said:
			
		

> What was your application like in terms of your academics, leadership, volunteering, ext. I am just interested to hear what those accepted had on their applications. I do not wish to use this information to compare and think it will be the same this year, it just provides me an idea. Thanks again.



Relax, I'm not going to rip you apart for being being excited about RMC. 

Physical activity
- soccer 5 days a week ( 2 hour sessions)
- gym on my own at least 3 days a week 
- swimming
- cycling 
- boxing 
- crossfit
- running

School 
- 87% average with physics , calculus and vectors, biology, English, chemistry, advanced functions
- various clubs ( DECA, school soccer team, cross country team)
- arts award 
- YPI award
- scholar all four years 

Volunteering:
- OSA
- ALS society of Ontario
- Various marathons

That's all I can remember right now. 

They are looking for well rounded individuals, so study, volunteer and get jacked. Know your occupation inside and out going into the interview because half the interview is centered around it.


----------



## nairna

Thanks Jourdan, I appreciate your help.


----------



## pudd13

Another question; I understand a large portion of the interview is based around your occupation choice. Is this portion of the interview based only on your first choice, or on all three occupational choices? Thanks.


----------



## nairna

That's a great question and one I would like to know as well. I'm gathering as much knowledge on all of them as possible, but it would be good to know how in depth we could possibly go into my second and third choices, just in case I forget or am not knowing of certain specifics.


----------



## Rogo

Know about all 3, or 2 or however many you choose up to 3. Focus obviously one your first.


----------



## pudd13

Well tomorrow is my big day; CFAT at 8, Medical testing at 11, and my interview at 130. I am feeling confident, but also slightly nervous. I'll be sure to post whether I did well or not tomorrow afternoon. And to all of you who have helped with any questions I have had in the past, thanks for helping me get at least this far.


----------



## nairna

Good luck Pudd13! Remember to be relaxed, space yourself out. I'm looking forward to hearing from you tomorrow. Get some sleep!


----------



## hockey2010

Good luck Pudd13, I am sure you will do fine.


----------



## pudd13

Well I got off the plane a couple hours ago, and I am back home. Today was a great day! Succeeded with the CFAT, apparently I did very well. I actually was shown my marks by accident during my medical, and I was quite pleased, even if the marks are meaningless out of context (ie, when they aren't in comparison with the average CFAT results). The medical was straight forward, they basically just asked me about my medical history, any surgeries I've had, any family medical history, etc. They made me do a funny duck walk thing, a couple push ups to make sure my arms work, a hearing test, an eye test, the general. Nothing to worry about there. The interview went well; mine was close to 2 hours, but it was much easier than I had expected it to be. There was much less emphasis on my personality and skills then on my knowledge of the trade I was applying for. So, even though I thought the interview was easy, I can not emphasize enough the importance of knowing ALL the trades you are applying for. 

The recruiting staff in general seemed pretty impressed with my application, and I was deemed suitable for all trades I applied for.

So, the next step for me is Aircrew Selection in the next couple weeks, hopefully before the new year. 

Also, I was told that the early selection hearing has been cancelled for this year, and that there will only be one selection hearing. So it sounds like nobody will receive and offer until about March or April at the earliest. 

It feels great to have done those last couple steps! After ACS in Trenton, I essentially just wait, which is something I will have to get used to if I want to be a pilot. Good luck to everyone with the rest of their applications!!!


----------



## trampbike

pudd13 said:
			
		

> So, the next step for me is Aircrew Selection in the next couple weeks, hopefully before the new year.



Don't you have blood tests and a thorough optometrical exam to do outside of the recruiting center before being scheduled for ASC?
I also am waiting for my CFRC to call me to schedule ASC. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Rogo

Uhh yeh, I never understood the duck walk thing either. The Kitchener CFRC guy said, "okay now squat. okay now duck walk to me" I didn't know what a duck walk was so I hobbled over to the man and stood up.


----------



## pudd13

Yes, the blood tests and eye tests have to be done, that is correct, but I was expecting that, so I actually made an appointment for each for this morning, immediately after my interview, just to cut down on that waiting time. My eye tests have already been faxed down, and my blood results should be within the next couple days. I was told that they will call me and schedule me for ACS once the blood results are in. It sounds quite possible that we might scheduled for the same ACS then trampbike. Perhaps we will see each other there!

I was giggling the whole time I was duck walking. I talked to me dad about it, he's an RCMP officer. He said they used to do that for hours on end in their high-browns when he was in training.


----------



## acoldcanadian

Just got my application in today, CFAT, medical, and interview are all on the 22nd. I applied for Pilot, Engineering officer, Armor officer, in that order. I noticed some people actually have to FLY to their nearest CFRC! Thats brutal! Mines a five minute drive away!


----------



## Bowen

Ok, so I'm officially gettng nervous! I found out how my marks are for my Grade 12 classes so far into the term.(There's only like 2 weeks left.) They aren't even in the 90's. But I'm working my tail off and I still have the top 5 marks for each of my classes! My teachers are just incredibly hard markers. I'm not trying to find an excuse...but it's still a downer when my future of getting into RMC depends on this. =[
I guess I'll go ask what else I can do to raise them up further....there's gotta be a way.


----------



## Bowen

aWARMcanadian said:
			
		

> Just got my application in today, CFAT, medical, and interview are all on the 22nd. I applied for Pilot, Engineering officer, Armor officer, in that order. I noticed some people actually have to FLY to their nearest CFRC! Thats brutal! Mines a five minute drive away!


Agreed that's gotta be brutal! CFRC New Westminster it legit 20 minute walk(5 minute bus ride) from where live. Anyway.. Good Luck to everyone again!(I think I my have changed my mind on what type of Officer I might want to be.. I'll keep everyone posted.)


----------



## pudd13

Hey Bowen, don't be too worried. Just keep on working hard. If your teachers are all hard markers, I recommend you go and chat with them, and explain what your dreams are, and explain that the marks you have NOW are very important, and then ask if there is anything you can do for extra credit, or if there is a way you can increase your marks on previous assignments or anything like that. It might be a stretch, but it might pay off. Worst comes to worse, at least that way your teacher knows you are trying very hard at that point, and will likely do more to accommodate your learning. Those are just my thoughts though.

Good luck on the 22nd aWARMcanadian, it's a big day, but in my opinion, its all pretty straight forward. Make sure you do well in the CFAT though, because if you don't pass that, you won't even get to do your interview!


----------



## PrairieBoy

Man... you guys are all way out of my league. Jesus, what am I doing? Thinking I can get into the Royal Military College is like a chimpanzee thinking it can fly. It's just not going to happen. 

I may as well just change withdraw my application and then reapply for Enlisted. That's the only way I'll ever serve my country.


----------



## amcanucks1

Hello pudd13

I was wondering what kind of marks you had in Grade 11 and 12. I live in Vancouver and I am also applying at RMC. Mr trade is pilot. Just wondering what kind of marks and volunteer work and community involvement you had and if I would make a competitive candidate as well. 

And congratulations on your successful apptitude, medical, and interview.

Good luck for your ACS.


----------



## shiska

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> Man... you guys are all way out of my league. Jesus, what am I doing? Thinking I can get into the Royal Military College is like a chimpanzee thinking it can fly. It's just not going to happen.
> 
> I may as well just change withdraw my application and then reapply for Enlisted. That's the only way I'll ever serve my country.



With all due respect, Eff That S***! If being an officer is really what you want then do your damn best to make it happen. Don't pull out of the program prematurely. You never know what could happen or how you stack up against the majority of applicants. This site by its very nature attracts the most dedicated and involved applicants. Never give up till its over.


----------



## nairna

Pudd13: Good job on the completion of your application, sounds to me like it went very well. 

PrarieBoy: That is not the right kind of attitude you need my friend. You need to be positive! Just do your very best, that is all any of us can do.


----------



## nairna

Shiska is right. This forum will, in the opinion of this applicant, be used by those that are very involved with the process of becoming an Officer Cadet. You cannot compare yourself to others on here. You have to go in not thinking but knowing that you are a competitive applicant. Do not withdraw on the basis of what you read on here. The only reason to withdraw your application is because you personally feel 100% through and through that an Officer in the Canadian Forces is not for you. If you want it, go get it.


----------



## X2012

I totally agree with the above, don't count yourself out yet if being an officer is what you want. If you think the job description of NCMs suits you better, fill you boots, but if you like the job of an officer, go for it. 
That being said, keep your options open. Apply to other universities so that you can put civi U down in addition to RMC, get a game plan together for what you'll do if you don't get in this year (if you can do some university on your own dime, it probably looks good), and as always, keep making yourself a better applicant. Also, if you think one part of your application is lacking, work on it and/or try to compensate in other areas.


----------



## PrairieBoy

...You guys are right, of course. It's just... I was fired today for mediocre job performance, which is a bit of a body blow to my self-confidence. However, really, it was a crappy job and I was motivated by nothing other than to make my daily dollar, so what else would they expect? There's better jobs out there to keep me afloat between now and whenever I end up sworn into the Forces. And I will end up sworn in one way or another, I know that I will, because there's nothing else I want in life. 

Thanks for giving me a kick in the ass, I needed it, haha.


----------



## nairna

I'm going to quote the great warrior Obi-wan Kenobi. "You must do what you feel is right of course." Only you can know what is the best path for you right now. You got let go from a part time job? Use that as an experience to move forward, find a job that will keep you engaged and motivate you. Learn to use your past to better your future. Captain of the Magic School Bus Ms. Frizzle told her crew members regularly, "Take chances, make mistakes, and get messy!" That is what life is my friend, a series of challenges we need to overcome to move forward and be better as a result. If you think your not ready now? Wait, the CF will be there. Your not sure Officer is what you want? Do NCM. There are so many doors, you need to open them. You have time, find out what is best for you and do it. As another great warrior named Yoda once said, "Do, or do not, there is no try."


----------



## pudd13

Nairna, I absolutely love the inspirational quotes, they are awesome.

PrairieBoy, don't give up. It is as simple as that. Everybody will always run into people that they think are better than them, and thats just how it is. You just need to strive to better yourself; its irrelevant whether you become better than someone else or not. When you are in your interview, its not about "what are you the best in the world at?" or "what can you do better than john smith." Try not to compare yourself to others on here, but try to compare yourself to two years ago, or two months ago, or two weeks ago, and ask yourself if you have done anything to improve yourself. If you have, and you want to be an officer, then that is exactly what you will do.

And, as a side note, I don't think there has been a single ROTP graduate who, at one point or another, hasn't been discouraged or felt like they weren't good enough. It's all part of it. Some people have it happen to them during their application, other people during FYOP, or during a certain academic course, or whatever. The people that make it through this stage are the people that truly want to, the people that have a real passion and motivation, and thats who the CF wants as officers. They don't want perfect people who don't know failure. 

And lastly, I will just make the point that you can't always believe EVERYTHING you see on here. Not that I don't believe most of what everybody says, but if somebody really wanted to, they could come on and talk about they have everything from high 90's average, to a bazillion hours of volunteering time, to being the captain of every team sport ever played, and say they still had a tough time in their interview, just to discourage other people who don't have as many qualifications. That may be confusing, but what I am saying is that some people might buff up their own story in an effort to discourage others, and prevent them from applying, or perform worse on the CFAT or interview due to anxiety, and thereby reduce the applicant pool. Now, I don't really think thats an issue on this thread, because it would be pretty low to be like that, but the point is, its a waste of time comparing yourself to others, because who knows what you are even comparing yourself to.


----------



## nairna

Pudd13: Thanks, I thought of everyone on here as I wrote them 

PrairieBoy: Pudd13 is right, there could be misleading information on here, for example I read something today that one person posted earlier in this thread that was completely opposite to what they wrote last. This was clearly to make their situation this year seem less negative then it was last year.


----------



## Tom_Swift

Damn so busy with school lately, haven't had the time to get file transferred and re-apply to ROTP so far. Hopefully I'll head to New Westminister Recruiting Center this week and get the ball rolling. At least I've been working out a ton and started crossfit!


----------



## EricWArms

I am applying for Rotp very soon. I haven found every other form required online, but i can't seem to find the questionarie. Can anybody help me out? Or is it even online?

Thank you very much

- Eric


----------



## shiska

EricWArms said:
			
		

> I am applying for Rotp very soon. I haven found every other form required online, but i can't seem to find the questionarie. Can anybody help me out? Or is it even online?
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> - Eric



I believe this is what you're looking for. I found it on the forces.ca site under Multimedia->Documents->Education/Training
http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/ROTP_RETP_Quest_En.pdf


----------



## EricWArms

shiska said:
			
		

> I believe this is what you're looking for. I found it on the forces.ca site under Multimedia->Documents->Education/Training
> http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/ROTP_RETP_Quest_En.pdf



Thank you for finding me that form, really appriciate it. I guess you can't fill it out online . I'll call my local CFRC tomorrow to confrim, but i assume thats the case


----------



## pudd13

No, as far as I know you can't fill it out online. From what I know, even the common forms aren't truly filled out online, its more or less you get the forms online, complete them on your computer, then print them and mail them. But I may be wrong on that. But yes, get on that stuff ASAP!!!


----------



## shiska

Does anyone know how important the interview is towards acceptance into ROTP? The way I understand it, the interview, cfat and medical are for entrance to the CF as a whole and the ROTP questionnaire is for that specific program. Is this right?

What I would really like to know is if the results of my interview get sent off to the review board? I have what I feel is a strong application but I was disappointed with my interview and that has me slightly worried.


----------



## nairna

There are three parts that create a total score that your application is based on. Your ROPT Questionnaire, your CFAT, and your interview. The CFAT and Questionare count for 25% and 25% respectively and the interview counts for 50%. They are weighted scores for a total of 100. 

I am sure you did fine on your interview. It is a very intimidating environment to be in. I myself have mine on the 24th and am feeling the anxiety already! 

We can only do our best and hope for the best.


----------



## pudd13

Out of curiosity, where did you get those numbers nairna? It seems like a logical weighting, but I would have thought your ROTP questionnaire would be more. 

Keep in mind that your interviewer probably is not on the selection board (I say probably because I am making an assumption). They can only score you on the interview in the interview, and that score, from what I know, is really all that counts. If they find you suitable for the job after the interview, then thats that as far as the interview part goes. I think. I might be totally wrong on that.

But nairna is right, I wouldn't worry yourself too much. What's passed has passed. They likely would have told you right away if you were not found suitable for whichever jobs you chose. You've made it this far based on how well you've done, so don't start worrying now!!!


----------



## EricWArms

I was told at my local CFRC that essay and the interview were the 2 key componets. But they could be wrong as well.

There is 2 forms you can fill online the reference and the application i believe.

I should my stuff in by wednesday


----------



## George Wallace

EricWArms said:
			
		

> I was told at my local CFRC that essay and the interview were the 2 key componets. But they could be wrong as well.
> 
> There is 2 forms you can fill online the reference and the application i believe.
> 
> I should my stuff in by wednesday



OK.  If you don't believe them then don't.

The essay will indicate several things.  It will demonstrate your ability to write using correct punctuation, spelling and grammar.  It will demonstrate to a certain extent what type of and what level of education you will have.  The essay will also inform the reader as to your character (which you are also demonstrating here) and what kind of activities and occupations you may have been active in.  The essay will compliment your CV/Resume and give the interviewer a little more of an idea of who you are.

The interview is like the interview you would go to for any application for a job.  It will be a face to face with the potential employer where they will have an opportunity to verify your CV/Resume and essay and make a final decision as to whether or not you are a good candidate for them to hire.  

If you don’t feel that these two things are important, than fill your boots.  It is your future to piss down the drain as you see fit.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Rogo

Guys be serious here, don't worry what part is worth more so you can half ass the rest.  There may be a magical weighting system or there may not.  Just do your best at all of it. You are all over thinking the process, as George Wallace said, it is like any job interview.


----------



## pudd13

That is definitely the truth; every part of the process should be treated as if it is the ONLY important part, and you should give each part 110% as it comes.

I may be poking a beast here, but I feel I have to:


			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> If you don’t feel that these two things are important, than fill your boots.  It is your future to piss down the drain as you see fit.


Spot the error in George Wallace's grammar! I am sorry, but I had to! I am now preparing for months of scrutiny on my English ability.


----------



## PMedMoe

pudd13 said:
			
		

> I may be poking a beast here, but I feel I have to:Spot the error in George Wallace's grammar! I am sorry, but I had to! I am now preparing for months of scrutiny on my English ability.



I see it.  I saw the very opposite of it today in the holiday leave directive from 4 H Svcs Gp.   ;D


----------



## George Wallace

pudd13 said:
			
		

> I may be poking a beast here, but I feel I have to:Spot the error in George Wallace's grammar! I am sorry, but I had to! I am now preparing for months of scrutiny on my English ability.



An "a" that should be an "e"?         ;D


----------



## nairna

Of course each part of the application should be handled as best as one can. Simply knowing how each part is weighted should not provide comfort to anyone. It is simply knowledge. If someone chooses to use this information to "slack" in one section then that is completely on them and will most definitely affect the outcome of their application. Each part is equally important. Without one the other cannot exist. So make each part count.

Pudd13/George Wallace: All I can say is lol.


----------



## George Wallace

nairna said:
			
		

> Pudd13/George Wallace: All I can say is lol.



 In all seriousness, there are courses in the CF where your written work is very strictly and mercilessly QC'd and mistakes can mean a failure, not just of that assignment, but perhaps the whole course.  You have to pay very close attention to your "Canadian" English spellings, grammar and sentence structures.  You will also have to ensure that you stick to the format for the document that you are expected to produce.  

Then there is the fact that many Trades communicate verbally or in the written form over Radio and other means and there is no room for errors.  Clear and concise are the rules that one must follow in many cases and errors or miscommunications could lead to the deaths of friends and/or colleagues.


----------



## nairna

Thank you George Wallace.


----------



## trampbike

pudd13 said:
			
		

> That may be confusing, but what I am saying is that some people might buff up their own story in an effort to discourage others, and prevent them from applying, or perform worse on the CFAT or interview due to anxiety, and thereby reduce the applicant pool.



Such a person would make a very very lame officer. In the long run, I don't think someone with this kind of attitude can make it through all the process and formation. I hope (and I'm confident) there's not too many of them applying!

Pudd13, did you get your call for ASC yet? Did they tell you how long it usually takes before they call?


----------



## nairna

Trampbike: I agree. It is a childish and greedy move and they would most likely make for terrible officers.


----------



## pudd13

I don't imagine there are many applicants who would do that, but there are all types of people in the world.

I haven't received a call about ACS yet. My recruiter told me to call her if I didn't get a call to schedule dates before the 6th of December. I did receive my CAPPS package though. I am hoping they call sometime this week, I want to get to ACS before the New Year. Apparently they are running ACS weekly, which was news to me. I thought it was more like they did one or two, depending on the number of applicants and who could make it to which.


----------



## shiska

Woah, looks like I just kicked a deceptively sizable hornet's nest   

Thanks for the answers gents. Not exactly good news but at least I know where I stand now. All that's left is to sit and wait until April. :'(


----------



## PrairieBoy

Getting good grades in this upgrading Math class I'm taking, hopefully that should make my RMC application a whole lot stronger  ;D And make me better prepared for rewriting my CFAT.

Anyone have any tips for mental math? I've always found math questions most challenging if I couldn't write them out and think about them a bit. My recruiting officer told me that the math section was my weakest part of the CFAT, and that's really the only reason I'm rewriting it, because he also told me that the rest of my CFAT and the rest of my application in general were strong and solid.


----------



## pudd13

Tips for mental math? Practice! You probably don't want to do too much mental math on your CFAT though, I would rely more on knowing how to do the math on paper without a calculator. Addition, subtraction, multiplication, division, and basic algebra. Tips for that? Practice!! Pick up a grade 9 or 10 text book, and do some of the problems in there. Even a grade 8 textbook would help in my opinion. People with 95% in calc 12 can go in and do poorly on the math part, just because they totally forgot how to do math on paper, and they forgot how to deal with simple algebra problems.


----------



## nairna

Pudd13 is right. Know how to do the math problems on paper, once you master that, mental math should be easier for you to do, though sticking with the paper provided in the room is probably best.


----------



## nairna

Hey everyone, 

Update. I have my medical at 1000 followed by my interview at 1330 tomorrow November 24th. I am looking forward to it. I love talking to people and demonstrating my abilities so this will be my time to shine. I will post when I get home tomorrow how it went.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## pudd13

Good luck nairna!

I am still waiting on word of when I will be scheduled for ACS. In the mean time, its been lots of working out and running, and of course school and work. 

On a side note; my 2nd job choice, Engineering Officer, is now listed as an "In Demand" trade on the Canadian Forces website, so I am kind of happy to hear that. I am not sure if this will have any bearing on my chances, but for some reason I feel it will, in a positive way.


----------



## Thousand

For what it's worth, the tip about getting a math ten or nine textbook is the best. I bombed that part of the cfat because like someone said about the 95 in calc, I was relying on my calculator too much and it bit me in the butt. I'm currently taking math 11 again for this reason and trying not to use a calculator. Just this last month has helped me tremendously and the minor setback made me reassess my priorities and made me realize how much I want this.

It's focussed my determination and now I know what I'm working for, which has never happened before now. I worked cause my parents told me to, but now that I know what that is, it makes everything else that doesn't matter fade away. My mother says that it probably was the best thing that happened to me, and I agree entirely. I guess what I'm getting at is that even if you don't make it the first time, make the beat out if your situation and take advantage of the extra time to make yourself a more competitive applicant. 

On a side note, I wonder if I should start the 2012-2013 thread ;D

Edited because many typing errors occur on an iPhone ;D


----------



## trampbike

pudd13 said:
			
		

> I am still waiting on word of when I will be scheduled for ACS.



At least you got your CAPPS (I did not receive anything yet)... Did they mail it to you right after the blood tests and ECG?


----------



## pudd13

They tried to get me one right after my interview when I was in the CFRC. They couldn't find any, but they told me they would send me one within a week. My interview was on the Tuesday, and I got it on the Friday (and Remembrance Day was on the Thursday, so they must have sent it out the morning after my interview). I know you are supposed to have it at least two weeks before ACS, and if you haven't had it for that long, I think they will actually send you back home upon arrival at ACS, so that you have a proper chance to study. Although, I have also heard some stories of people not getting the package at all, and arriving at Trenton without knowing that they needed the CAPPS booklet. I would suggest you call the person who interviewed you, or your CFRC, if you haven't already, especially if you have finished your blood test, ECG, and advanced eye testing, just to see if they forgot to send it, or to see if it got lost in the mail.


----------



## Dou You

trampbike said:
			
		

> At least you got your CAPPS (I did not receive anything yet)... Did they mail it to you right after the blood tests and ECG?



Just a heads up that it is actually CAPSS (Canadian Automated Pilot Selection System).  Wouldn't want you to receive the Canadian Association of Probable Porn Stars booklet instead  ;D. 

Sorry, I had to do it...it just came to me as soon as I saw it. But good luck in Trenton when you go! You'll have a  great time.


----------



## X2012

Yeah, good luck for Trenton. You'll learn something there no matter what the outcome.


----------



## nairna

Well I finished my interview and medical today at around 1600 and everything went fairly smoothly. My only hiccup was that I need a letter from my doctor about my lung that collapsed six years ago, they need to make sure I'm medically fit and that any of the possible things I may do in training, specialized training, or deployment won't cause any further risks. Besides that though the medical was fairly straight forward. The funny duck walk thing has fun, and the doctor was very, very nice, a former MARS officer himself, so we chatted a little bit about that and his kids and university, all very good. My interview was very nerve wracking while I was being asked the questions. I can usually read peoples responses but I couldn't get anything and I was getting a little uncomfortable and was beginning to doubt my abilities. I did not let up though and stuck with my strategy and when it was over I was told it was one of the best interviews he's conducted! That felt good. So I just need to get that medical file into the CFRC and then the waiting officially begins. My only concern is that as I posted before my CFAT scores are not that incredible so I loose competitive edge there but I was told that my high school marks were alright and I get "bonus" points for having completed university courses already. I'm hoping for the best. 

Hope everything is going well with everyone else, and that all you pilot applicants (seems to be a lot!) do well in your ACS.


----------



## PrairieBoy

Got a set of math assignments back today. 6.5 out of 7 possible marks, or 92%. If I keep this momentum up, my marks transcript will look much better to RMC Admissions ;D. So far, it looks like I'll be doing my CFAT rewrite in late January or early February. Hopefully still early enough that they can accept me with my revised marks. 

And if not, I was also accepted to a few civvie universities and can go to them through ROTP.


----------



## Rogo

Collapsed lung? Jesus, did you get stabbed or something?


----------



## pudd13

HA! It certainly is CAPSS. It is good news that you nailed the interview nairna, great job. And keep up the math marks PraireBoy, you are definitely on the right track for success.

I am getting very excited for Trenton. I am excited to be able to prove myself, but I am also excited to get a real idea of what I might be doing in the future. At this point, I am pretty confident and sure my future will be at RMC, but as it stands right now, I have no idea what I will be doing for a career in the future. I am just excited to finally know, and be able to get excited for that one job. I am still hoping it is going to be pilot though, but even so, I would still just like to know.


----------



## nairna

Rogo, no lol, I was not stabbed. It was spontaneous, it had no direct cause.


----------



## trampbike

Dou You said:
			
		

> Just a heads up that it is actually CAPSS (Canadian Automated Pilot Selection System).  Wouldn't want you to receive the Canadian Association of Probable Porn Stars booklet instead  ;D.
> 
> Sorry, I had to do it...it just came to me as soon as I saw it. But good luck in Trenton when you go! You'll have a  great time.



 Thanks for the correction.

I called my CFRC today and my file in in Toronto right now. This is where they evaluate the medical "air factor". Pilot of course need the air factor "1". I'm a bit worried since I had a little problem with my back. I was cleared by my physiatrist and this problem doesn't limit me in any way, but it is still something I wish was not in my file!
I was told it's only once the medical file is evaluated in Toronto that I'll get a call to schedule ASC.


----------



## JRBond

I was wondering if anyone else is CTing into ROTP, I put in my DMilC7 over a month ago when I submitted my ROTP questionnaire, and can't move forward the ROTP process until my CT is approved. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## pudd13

Ahh yes trampbike that would make sense. That is unfortunate. Hopefully that all blows over nicely and you can be on to Trenton to move on to the next stage.


----------



## 2010newbie

trampbike said:
			
		

> Thanks for the correction.
> 
> I called my CFRC today and my file in in Toronto right now. This is where they evaluate the medical "air factor". Pilot of course need the air factor "1". I'm a bit worried since I had a little problem with my back. I was cleared by my physiatrist and this problem doesn't limit me in any way, but it is still something I wish was not in my file!
> I was told it's only once the medical file is evaluated in Toronto that I'll get a call to schedule ASC.



You do not get the "1" until after ASC. They have to get the medical info from all the DRDC pokes and prods first....


----------



## PrairieBoy

So, with the schedule of my math course, it looks like I'll rewrite my CFAT in February. You guys think that's still early enough to be accepted?


----------



## nairna

I would check with your local recruiter but your application should be completed by early to mid January.


----------



## PrairieBoy

Well, technically speaking, my application IS complete, since I have done and passed all the steps. I'm just rewriting the CFAT at their request, because my file manager really wants to give me a job, but I need a higher math score for him to be able to give me one.


----------



## pudd13

Well the advice to ask your recruiting centre still stands. I have no experience with the position you are in. It sounds as if you should be ok to get everything in before the selection hearing, but that is pure speculation on my part. Ask the recruiting centre, and if they say it will be too late, ask if there is any way you can take it earlier. If you are too late, it will be just barely too late, so a week, or even a day, might make the difference. Good luck with that.


----------



## trampbike

2010newbie said:
			
		

> You do not get the "1" until after ASC. They have to get the medical info from all the DRDC pokes and prods first....



That is what I thought too, but I got the information from the Captain who interviewed me. In any case, whatever they are doing with my file, it is in Toronto being evaluated...


----------



## Maverick94

Hey guys,

I know this has been posted before, but I couldn't find it, so I thought I'd ask again.

I have my Target Interview and CFAT monday. Should I wear a shirt and tie? or Shirt, tie, and suit jacket?

Thanks guys!


----------



## shiska

Maverick94 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I know this has been posted before, but I couldn't find it, so I thought I'd ask again.
> 
> I have my Target Interview and CFAT monday. Should I wear a shirt and tie? or Shirt, tie, and suit jacket?
> 
> Thanks guys!



Wear whatever you feel is appropriate. Just remember that what you wear goes a long way towards giving the interviewer an indication as to your mindset and character.


----------



## PuckChaser

You don't need a suit, but a shirt and tie will go a long way to show a good first impression. Especially since you're applying to be an Officer.


----------



## Maverick94

Alright thanks! shirt and tie it is then. Wish me luck


----------



## pudd13

When I went into the recruiting centre, I was wearing jeans and a t-shirt for my medical and CFAT. Well, not for the medical, but thats what I wore to the recruiting centre nonetheless. However, I did bring a suit with me later that day for my interview. I was the only one who was doing any testing that day that was wearing a suit. 

If I were to do it again, I would DEFINITELY, without a doubt, wear a suit. I did feel like a bit of a good wearing a suit, but it was beneficial to me for two reasons. The first is that it is an interview to be an officer, a leader. If you wear a suit it tells them you are serious, you want the job, and that you respect the job you are applying for, and the CF. Attention to detail with your suit says a lot. Attention to detail with a polo shirt, or something similar, does not say as much. My second reason is that when I put my suit on, I felt 10 times more confident, and I know this effect is true of a lot of people. When I put on a suit, I automatically stand straighter, sit straighter, speak more eloquently, and ultimately, I just feel good. That was the main benefit for me.

However, if I didn't own a suit, I wouldn't have bought one for the occasion, but I still would have had dress shoes, dress pants, a shirt with a collar, and a tie. It really is up to you. It is your future.


----------



## Cui

I am applying for ROTP as well, and I just finished all of my initial tests and interviews. They are reviewing my file as we speak. My grade 11 marks were a bit low and I'm just working hard in grade 12 to make up for that. Hopefully application process goes smoothly. Good luck to everyone else who is applying!


----------



## jacobg

So guys its been awhile since I last posted

So far about a month and a week after completing the CFAT, I finally received a phone call. My interview is this Tuesday and I very nervous. I hope all goes well, and good luck to the rest of you guys as well.


----------



## Dlew

Hey guys, just got my papers in for RMC. Applying for Infantry officer position. How long did some of you have to wait to get medicals and your CFAT?


----------



## pudd13

I had to wait almost 2 months, and I only get in as early as I did because I told them I was flying down to the CFRC and wanted to do it then. I know that some people have done it within a week, but I think these people usually live close to their CFRC. For me, the CFRC was waiting to decide if they would come up to conduct all the interviews and CFAT in my hometown. So, from my experience, (not that it counts for much) if you live close to your CFRC and you filled everything out correctly, you should be hoping to do your CFAT soon, but definitely by mid January.


----------



## Maverick94

I did my CFAT in less than a week after handing in my application. They offered for me to take it like 2 days after I handed it in, but I wanted more time to study.


----------



## hockey2010

Dlew said:
			
		

> How long did some of you have to wait to get medicals and your CFAT?



I got a call two days after I handed in my papers and my CFAT, medical, and interview was scheduled for two weeks after. So all very fast for me, anyway good luck Dlew.


----------



## pudd13

Is anyone else in the stage where Ottawa is reviewing their medical file? That's right about where I am at right now, and apparently there is a delay in my file. I am assuming it is because of a high volume of work, or something like that, for the physicians in Ottawa, mainly because, as far as I know, I am in perfect health, so is my family, and I have had no serious injuries or chronic symptoms. Any else being held up in this stage or no?


----------



## Cui

I just did my medical last week, so I would assume that my medical file is under review by Ottawa as well...


----------



## trampbike

Same thing for me. I thought the medical file was reviewed in Toronto thought.

I handed my application on the second week of May, I was called for the CFAT second week of September. I did the CFAT end of September, interview and medicals in October.


----------



## nairna

No, it is completed in Ottawa.

I cannot comment on my medical as mine is already on hold due to the requirement of a note from my doctor. So I guess I am in the same boat as well.


----------



## jacobg

Ah so the interview was good, I totally stressed myself out for no reason.
 The interviewer told me that my file has been reviewed by RMC and they have found me to be suitable, she also stated that I would be merit listed. All sections/parts of my application have been finished and no hiccups were found in my medical . So now the fun part begins... the wait. I wish you guys all luck.


----------



## pudd13

Congrats jacobg! What trades were you applying for?


----------



## Maverick94

I also applied for the prep year at st. jean, incase I don't get selected for ROTP at a university or RMC... is the prep year at st. jean equally as hard to get into? or is it easier?


----------



## jacobg

Intelligence, Armor,Infantry.
 My interviewer was telling me that for Intel only a very small number of applicants get accepted. She said it was a greater likelihood if I am chosen that options 2 or 3 would probably be what I receive.


----------



## pudd13

Even so, someone has to get the job; it might as well be you. You are right on track to getting it anyways. Good job!!


----------



## Bowen

Ok. So I think I have been reading the Admission Requirements wrong. For the longest time I thought I needed a 70% Average of my 4 Academic Grade 12 Courses. Now I'm reading it as I need above 70% Average in my top 6 Grade 12 Courses.(I'm Applying for Arts.) My top 6 Grade 12 Courses my average is about 75-80%(I haven't gotten my report card back yet.) However apparently I need 70% in Math 11 or 12. I got 70% In Math 11. But this year in Math 12 I got 67% in the first term. Is there any way to tell them that I'm still working really hard throughout the year to get that Math mark up. Or would they just skip the Math 12 and see that I got 70% in Math 11? I'm sooo worried about my Grades right now..it's ridiculous. I worked my butt off just to get an average in the 70's.


----------



## runormal

I wrote my CFAT today. I know its a little late, but they said we all did very well. Good news,

Now for what i'm worried about

Through grade 10 up until second semester of Grade 12 I used marijuana roughly twice a month. As well i tried Mushrooms 3 times in that time period. (Last time in September 2009)...

I wrote all that down on the Drug Sheet you write after you write the CFAT.

It was Honest but I know i've made a huge mistake in the past.

Has anyone else applying done mushrooms if so how far are they in the application or has anyone been declined due to prior mushroom use? I know it is a hallucinogenic, and to be honest the 8 hour high was not worth it at all. I'm not asking for sympathy, I know I messed up bad, big time.. I am just wondering am Itotally screwed or not?

Edit: I applied for Military Policing and Training and Development and Artillery if that helps.


----------



## Cui

well, you can talk to your military career counsellor about it during your interview, and see what he/she has to say. 

Also, does anyone know how you submit your grade 12 marks to the recruiting centre, do you just give them a copy of your report card or something? Thanks


----------



## exgunnertdo

runormal - I just wanted to point out that you'll need to consider at least one other choice of trade.

You won't be able to keep Training Development on your list of choices. You're nowhere near meeting the entry qualifications for that - it's DEO only, and not part of ROTP. For DEO in general you need at least a Bachelor's, and specifically for TDO you need a post graduate degree and experience in adult education. The other route to TDO is via an occupational transfer once you have experience in another trade.

Just so you know for when you go back. Better run through the list and have some other choices in mind.

Good luck!


----------



## runormal

Cui said:
			
		

> well, you can talk to your military career counsellor about it during your interview, and see what he/she has to say.
> 
> Also, does anyone know how you submit your grade 12 marks to the recruiting centre, do you just give them a copy of your report card or something? Thanks


Ask your Highschool to get an "Offical Transcript" and bring that to the CFRC.

(Mine was printed on very nice paper, with a seal on it and everything.)

Thanks everyone so far.

@Exgunnertdo
- Ah my apologizes,i thought it was. Nonetheless i will look at the trades and search for another one. Thanks for the Heads up!

Edit2: I just called my File manager today, he said nothing of it, but then i just asked about the medical schedule. I'm going to remain hopeful for now.


----------



## Cui

thanks, though the thing is that I am currently in grade 12 and have already submitted my transcript with my marks up to grade 11, I'm wondering if I should provide updates for my marks in grade 12 by means of report cards.

When I asked my career counsellor about it during my interview, he gave a vague answer about it, I don't know if anyone has any insight into this 

thanks


----------



## runormal

I Would it wouldn't hurt to. I gave them my Mid term marks i'm a 5th year HS.

Plus if you failed a course they will find out.

You could Opt out and wait until First Semester Finals in your Mid Terms aren't what you wanted.

Although. I don't think your marks really matter any more if you get to write the CFAT, because they told me at my local CFRC, "You will either get called to write the CFAT, or we will call you and say processing will stop here".

If you in the area might aswell add it to your file, if its a hassle to get the CFRC then i wouldn't. But to be 100% just call your local CFRC, they are really friendly and their job is to help you. 

I guess it also depends on how your grades were to right like if your 11s were 70s but 12s are 80s, defintely do it. But to be safe, just call the CFRC .


----------



## pudd13

Mark do still matter after you have written the CFAT! Especially grade 12 marks! Those courses in grade 12 are required courses for programs at university and at RMC; they are very important to the application process! You will need to submit them eventually. Personally I would wait until I have my first semester final marks in before I send another Official Transcript, but that's just me. I am quite sure you will be told if your file has a gap in it regarding your education.

As for the drugs, honesty was definitely your best bet. Complete abstinence is also your best bet at this point. Personally, I don't think it will screw you over, and you have done everything in your power to bring yourself back up to a level playing field. I assure you, you are not the ONLY person applying to the CF who has done drugs before, or drank obscene amounts underage, and so forth. People make mistakes when they are young. Being honest is the only thing you can do to show that you aren't as immature as you once were when you took the drugs!


----------



## Rogo

Though I agree with the position the above comment takes in reference to drugs and honesty, I would not take that response to mean that career wise he will in anyway benefit from the honesty. 

I feel it is best that you wrote it down rather than they find say facebook photos stating otherwise or whatnot, however I can see how it could conceivably hurt your strength as an applicant. It might be best to use the chat with a recruiter function on the forces.ca website. That can likely yield better answers than random current ROTP people (such as myself) or prospective ROTP applicants (such as Pudd).


----------



## runormal

Thanks i will do that, i will let everyone know how it turns out. I imagine i won't find out anything until i go to book my medical.

I am going to ask a recuriter online tomorrow and see what they have to say.

I'm glad I have a "Fair" amount of time for being clean. Its been 8 months for weed and 16 months for mushrooms. I had been smoking weed on and off for a few years. 15- 18 (3 -4) so that fact that i have been clean for almost 25% of my total drug using career that makes me feel better...  

If i get declined, i apply next year if possible.

Best of luck to everyone.


@Pudd i totally forget about the grade 12 marks. You are defintely right.


----------



## pudd13

Good point Rogo. Being honest about drug use won't put you in a better light than someone who hasn't used drugs at all. In my own opinion, I just think it levels the playing field. But a recruiter would indeed have more info about how steep the hill is you have to climb, runormal.


----------



## runormal

Yeah i totally agree.

I just know if i hadn't of put down the correct and they would of found out i would of been kicked out for sure. If they can't trust you over that what can they.

I feel in a way I have a slight advatange over someone who hasn't applied, as I am already "In the system" so to say, its obvious they wanted me otherwise they wouldn't of booked me to write the CFAT. 

Who knows. I wish i hadn't of but it is to late now.


Edit:

Just talked to live chat and they told me that my prior use will be brought up in the medical and the medical staff will determine whether or not the process can continue. So I still have a chance  My medical will be in early January. so i will know hten.


----------



## Blenkarn

The prior drug use will come up in your MPOAC. If you are applying for Military Police Officer, you will have to do a 3-4 day assessment center at CFB Borden.


----------



## nairna

Hey guys,

I would like to say that during my application process I put down that I have smoked weed and have done mushrooms. I only used each about four times each in my young life so far and have for over a year now but I was still concerned when I put it down, though when I spoke to the carrier councilor he said that it was within "limits". So I am assuming from this phrase that there is a guideline that must be followed in terms of how much one can consume before questions are raised, and I also know for sure that if you have done any sort of illegal drug within six months of your application you will be put on hold or declined.


----------



## runormal

nairna said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I would like to say that during my application process I put down that I have smoked weed and have done mushrooms. I only used each about four times each in my young life so far and have for over a year now but I was still concerned when I put it down, though when I spoke to the carrier councilor he said that it was within "limits". So I am assuming from this phrase that there is a guideline that must be followed in terms of how much one can consume before questions are raised, and I also know for sure that if you have done any sort of illegal drug within six months of your application you will be put on hold or declined.



THANK GOD! I feel a lot better!

.. I thought i was getting axed for sure

I did mushrooms 3 times last time in October 09
I did marijuana like 50 times in a 4 year span (Twice a month) I quit in April 2010. 8 Months clean.

I'm sure i will have to explain my usage of alchohol and marijuana. But i'm not as worried now.

Thank you Nairna, now i can sort of relax.


----------



## George Wallace

runormal and nairna

Perhaps as young aspiring officers you may want to practice some research skills and look at our topics that cover "Drugs".  That would keep your prior habits, or indiscretions, in those threads and not the RMC/ROTP threads.


----------



## nairna

Agreed, but since someone concerned with their ROTP application asked on this forum an not that one, and I had information that he may find useful I posted here.


----------



## Maverick94

Anyone else applying for MARS? 
And does anyone know anything about the Naval Officer Assessment Board that you have to attend?


----------



## nairna

I am applying for MARS as well. I am not sure about the NOAB though, I am still gathering information.


----------



## Cui

I'm applying for MARS as well and what I was told was that ROTP candidates no longer have to attend the NOAB, only direct entry option candidates have to attend.


----------



## hockey2010

I'm applying for Intelligence, but my second choice is MARS.


----------



## pudd13

Have any aircrew hopefuls received a call about going to the ASC yet? I got mine the other day, I'll be doing mine from the 24th to the 28th.


----------



## Maverick94

Nope, haven't heard any yet...although they haven't done my medical or interview yet. I hope thats the 24th to 28th of january and not decemember lol.


----------



## pudd13

Yes, January. I should have clarified. Although I don't know that I would have objected to December anyways!


----------



## Maverick94

good luck man!



... has anyone else selected yes for attending RMC- St. Jean, as well as senior applicant? I'm hoping I get accepted for that if i don't get accepted for senior applicant. Or does anyone know how competitive RMC- St. Jean is?


----------



## hockey2010

Maverick94, you can still be sent to RMC-St.Jean as a senior applicant, you would do your first year of studies there and then you would go to the RMC in Kingston for years 2-4. So basically those that are accepted as senior applicants, get split up between St.Jean and Kingston.


----------



## pudd13

My recruiter told me that RMC St-Jean should NOT be checked off as a school I'd be willing to go to, because I am applying as a senior applicant. So on my application RMC St-Jean isn't listed as one of my choices of institutions. Mind you I was a little confused on that portion of the ROTP questionnaire. I basically just wound up doing what the recruiter told me to.


----------



## Maverick94

Thanks for the info hockey! 

I checked off Junior and Senior applicant as well as St. Jean, and my recruiter said that is was a good idea, cause I was keeping options open. It's interesting to see what different recruiters say.


----------



## pudd13

Well the recruiter told me that I didn't need to be applying as a junior applicant just based off my high school and first year university marks. So I am not totally sure. Initially when I filled out the application I said I would apply as either, because I agree, its best to keep my options open. Although I wouldn't expect a junior cadet position for myself, I certainly wasn't going to say no if they offered me one. But then the recruiter told me otherwise. Perhaps this is just a small case of the recruiters from across the country not being on exactly the same page.


----------



## Maverick94

Hmmm, interesting. It sounds like it. I think the recruiters said it might be a good idea for me is because I'm graduating highschool at the end of grade 11. So I have all the University pre req's, but I'll be a year younger so they might want me to do the prep year? That was my logic for checking it off.


----------



## crippler6

hey does anyone know the deadline for getting in the paper work for rotp cause im interested in applying and im just having some trouble getting the paper work cause i live far from any army office.


----------



## George Wallace

crippler6 said:
			
		

> hey does anyone know the deadline for getting in the paper work for rotp cause im interested in applying and im just having some trouble getting the paper work cause i live far from any army office.



i wood mak an edumacated guess that this qustion has beeen askt in the passed feu pages onse or twise  and thad u shood downlod the forums frum the CFRG websight and fill them in and putt them into the male.


----------



## pudd13

That definitely makes sense Mav, you seem like you could be a candidate for either. Since I already have a year of university under my belt, I assume that the whole Junior Cadet idea is pretty well out of the question for me. Makes sense that the recruiters would have told us different things.

crippler6, do a search. Refer to the Canadian Forces website, and best of all, contact your NEAREST Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre. Even if they are a day or more drive away, they are considered your local recruiting centre, and you will need to do all of your application through them. Contact them ASAP though. Also, you can get all the forms you need to fill out online.  www.forces.ca is great for that sort of thing.


----------



## Maverick94

Yeah, that would make sense to me why the recruiters would tell us different things, since what I gather Prep year is essentially doing gr. 12/first year of college, istead of university so you would be way ahead of everyone there.


----------



## wannabe SF member

George Wallace said:
			
		

> i wood mak an edumacated guess that this qustion has beeen askt in the passed feu pages onse or twise  and thad u shood downlod the forums frum the CFRG websight and fill them in and putt them into the male.



My god GW, IT BURNS!!


----------



## George Wallace

Inky said:
			
		

> My god GW, IT BURNS!!



Honestly.  How can anyone even dream of applying to a university, let alone RMC with the aspiration to become an officer in the CF, if they can't even use their initiative to read what has already been posted, and who also demonstrates the writing skills of of kid in kindergarden?


----------



## pudd13

I have to say, I attribute the general lack of research and english ability to people's experience on other forums. On other forums, it might be alright to ask the same question thousands of times, and to use some sort of symbology that is barely discernible as English. A lot of people fail to realize that that is NOT alright when posting on army.ca for the first time. In general, I believe that most people who post like that could still potentially be great leaders in the CF one day. But that may just be me seeing the good in people.  That being said, there are also a lot of idiots out there who don't belong anywhere near the CF.


----------



## trampbike

pudd13 said:
			
		

> Have any aircrew hopefuls received a call about going to the ASC yet? I got mine the other day, I'll be doing mine from the 24th to the 28th.



Good for you and best of luck at ASC! I have not been called yet...


----------



## Maverick94

Merry Christmas ROTP applicants!


----------



## PrairieBoy

I hope everyone had a merry Christmas.

As for me, I'll be done my Math upgrader course on January 24th. Projected mark: Between 80 and 90%. Think that will be good enough for RMC? With this upgraded Math A30, my top six marks will be looking something like this:

History 30: 95
Math A30: 88.05
Instructional Phys Ed 30: 87
English A30: 85
Biology 30: 79
English B30: 75

I read on the RMC website that the top six Grade 12 courses I completed should have an overall average of over 70. These marks will give me an average of 84.84, and it has all the prereqs for the Bachelor of Arts program. Plus I have six years in the Air Cadets, and two years of volunteering, and I'm getting more work experience, and I play curling and rugby on top of it all.

I think, finally, my application will be competitive.


----------



## pudd13

You know that none of us can tell you if that will be good enough to get in, but yes, it does seem competitive. Good job.


----------



## Maverick94

I have MARS as my first choice, MP as second choice and Pilot as third choice. Do you guys think that I'll get sent to ASC,or probably not since pilot is my third choice and is already really competitive? So they can concentrate on MARS and MP?


----------



## pudd13

From what I know you'll still get sent to ASC, as long as you show in your interview that that is a job that you could be suitable for. If you are found that you could be suitable, they'll send you there, as long as it's one of your choices. I may be wrong on that though, so don't take my word on it.


----------



## Maverick94

Okay, looks like I'll get a couple vacations from school then, Week long NOAB for MARS, MP assesment thing (forget what its called) and ACS.


----------



## runormal

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> I hope everyone had a merry Christmas.
> 
> As for me, I'll be done my Math upgrader course on January 24th. Projected mark: Between 80 and 90%. Think that will be good enough for RMC? With this upgraded Math A30, my top six marks will be looking something like this:
> 
> History 30: 95
> Math A30: 88.05
> Instructional Phys Ed 30: 87
> English A30: 85
> Biology 30: 79
> English B30: 75
> 
> I read on the RMC website that the top six Grade 12 courses I completed should have an overall average of over 70. These marks will give me an average of 84.84, and it has all the prereqs for the Bachelor of Arts program. Plus I have six years in the Air Cadets, and two years of volunteering, and I'm getting more work experience, and I play curling and rugby on top of it all.
> 
> I think, finally, my application will be competitive.



Just to add on to what everyone has said.

When the recruiters came to my school, we were told a 80%+ average makes a competitive average. But they are really looking for all around people. Which it looks like you have. Time will tell


----------



## Cui

has any MP officer hopefuls been contacted regarding MPAC yet? As well I was told that ROTP candidates for naval occupations are not required to go through NOAB, can anyone offer any insight into this?

Thanks


----------



## Maverick94

I have MP as my second choice, and haven't heard anything yet, but then again I'm still waiting for my interview.


----------



## curious22

Does anybody know if and when the next ACS will be after the January one?


----------



## Bowen

So, I applied for Pilot, ACSO and Log(Air).
I know I will have to attend ASC. However, I have heard rumours that it will be around Jan 24th-28th?
I'm still in school during that time, will there be multiple intakes? Or is that the only time they will have it?
Thank You!


----------



## Cui

though I'm in no position to comment on the dates of ASC since I am not applying for aircrew, though I would think that you would have to miss a few days of school for that  :threat:


----------



## X2012

You could check with the recruiting center and see if they can give you a better idea, but overall, plan it like you're going to be missing a week of school at some point. Get ahead on your work, see if you can get an idea of what is coming up in the way of assignments, etc.
Trust me, it might be stressful missing out on the class time, but it's worth it. I almost ended up making my calculus 3 exam into an 80% final and spending my birthday away for the opportunity to go. Luckily, I ended up going on my spring break because of weird scheduling stuff.


Unrelated, but I can't wait for my interview! I just want to get this show on the road!


----------



## Maverick94

If I get scheduled for ASC, I won't be able to do it the 24th-28th, I have exams that week :S


----------



## PuckChaser

Most schools will let you reschedule exams for military commitments, I had no problems doing it when I was in High School. Explain the situation and give them enough notice. You'll just get a different version of the exam from everyone else.


----------



## pudd13

When they booked mine, they asked when was best for me. I told them the sooner the better. They said the earliest possible date was January 10th to 14th. I said that I would like to go to that one. They said I had to give them three times that work for me, so I just chose that week, and the two weeks immediately following that. I got the impression there also would have been times for me to go after January 24th to 28th. In any case, it does not sound as if ASC is only open once per year here guys, it sounded to me as if they were taking in new people every week. Your recruiting centre will know if that is true or not, but they will not be able to give you an idea about when you can go because you need to pass your CFAT and interview, as well as have your blood, medical, and eye results reviewed by the physicians in Ottawa, before they can book you for ASC (as well as provide you at least two weeks before ASC to study the CAPPS package). 

That being said, someone said to expect to miss a week. This sounds about right to me. They did give me a choice of three weeks, but I had no say in which of those three weeks it would be. I told them the sooner in the semester the better, but they still gave me the latest of my three choices. 

Anyways, there are definitely multiple intakes to ASC, so don't panic if you aren't signed up for the one at the end of this month.


----------



## Bowen

Awesome! Thanks for the replies everyone!
I handed in my paperwork today. So I still have to do my CFAT, Medical and Interview. And unless all those go through before monday(doubtful) I'll be good to go!
So excited....now to play the waiting game.


----------



## Epsilan

Hello, my screen name is Epsilan and I've registered not only because I have a question regarding ROTP but because I've been interested in joining the Air Force for quite some time now, even though I'm only 15.

Anyways, I have several questions, all of which are related to ROTP. When you apply for ROTP, do you select a trade (i.e. pilot) when applying or after you finish your education? 

Assuming it is the latter, selecting your trade after finishing your education, let's say that I choose Pilot as my trade. I'm aware that in return for the Military subsidizing your education you must serve a mandatory amount of months. With this in mind, if I don't get the offer for the Pilot position, which is supposedly likely according to the posts I've been reading, I'm assuming I'd have to serve my months in a different trade. If this is the case, is there anyway out of it as in refunding the CF for the amount they've spent on your education?

In the case of the first option, where you select your trade whilst applying would that mean you were to do the required exams (CFAT, Medicals, Fitness) and Aircrew Selection before submitting your application?

Pardon me if this is common knowledge but I haven't been able to obtain a clear answer towards my questions.

Another request, if the recruiters mind, is if they have any knowledge pertaining to the ratio of ROTP Pilot slots to the amount of qualified applicants (Aircrew passed, high CFAT mark, high grades, plentiful leadership experience etc.)

My gratitude for taking the time to read my question and even greater gratitude should you respond.



Thank you in advance,
Epsilan


----------



## pudd13

Jeeze, so polite.

The answers to all those questions can all easily be found by doing a quick browse through the threads on this site (under the ROTP section, and the Air Force section).

Nonetheless, I'll help you out to the best of my ability.

When you submit your application papers, you designate up to 3 jobs you are willing to do. When you are accepted under the ROTP program, they can offer you a job in any of those three jobs, or any other officer position that the CF deems you are fit for as a result of your CFAT and interview. Usually it is a job in your top 3 though, and as long as it is possible, your number 1 choice. 

At that point, you would have to accept or decline the offer BEFORE you start your education. You are able to leave the CF at any point before your first day of your second year of studies under ROTP without incurring any debt to the CF. After that, you cannot leave without paying it back it some way. I am not sure how you would pay it back, I don't know anybody who has quit after the first year, and personally, I don't care how you pay it back because at this point I certainly don't intend to.

Submitting your application is the first step (after talking to a recruiter of course). CFAT, medical, interview, and ASC all come after that. Fitness testing is done after you are already accepted.


----------



## Epsilan

Thank you pudd13 for the response.

Perhaps I was a bit too polite but it was only to make sure your time was helpful and appreciated.

From what I've read in this thread, It looks like you've been accepted into the program. So I ask you, what would be the optimal age or grade to submit my application in? 

Also how long did it take for you to get the confirmation of your enrollment in ROTP?

Finally, let's say on the application I fill out only one of the job choices and I put Pilot. Then I get a call saying I was accepted but for another profession (I'm assuming they give you other professions you don't want since on the application it says "Preferred job") and I decline the offer. Will I get another chance to reapply and hope for the job again?


Thank you in advance,
Epsilan


----------



## a.schamb

If you wanted to go to RMC or any other university the year after high school, then you would begin your application at the beginning of grade 12.


----------



## Epsilan

I see, in that scenario they would be looking at my grade 11 final marks and grade 10 or just grade 11? Would they also get an update on my grade 12 marks if they happen to not process my application before my grade 12 school year is finished? 

Another thing, on the forces.ca website it asks for you to submit your academic transcripts yet it doesn't specify which grades, would you happen to know?

Also, by any chance, would you happen to know if they take all courses into consideration or the main curriculum (English, Sciences, Math)?



Thank you in advance,
Epsilan


----------



## hockey2010

Epsilan said:
			
		

> I see, in that scenario they would be looking at my grade 11 final marks and grade 10 or just grade 11? Would they also get an update on my grade 12 marks if they happen to not process my application before my grade 12 school year is finished?



Well as was said, you apply in your grade 12 year, so yes they look at grade 10 and 11 marks, but they will also look at your grade 12 marks when they become available.



			
				Epsilan said:
			
		

> Another thing, on the forces.ca website it asks for you to submit your academic transcripts yet it doesn't specify which grades, would you happen to know?



When you submit your application (in your grade 12 year) you would give them a transcript of all of the courses that you have done to that point (grades 10-11 and midterm grade 12 marks if you have them).



			
				Epsilan said:
			
		

> Also, by any chance, would you happen to know if they take all courses into consideration or the main curriculum (English, Sciences, Math)?



I am not sure if they take all courses but I do know that they take English, sciences, and math into consideration.

Anyway, it's good that you are starting early and remember academics are not everything for the application, volunteering/work experience and physical fitness/sports are all important as well. Good luck.


----------



## Bowen

Epsilan said:
			
		

> Also how long did it take for you to get the confirmation of your enrollment in ROTP?
> 
> Finally, let's say on the application I fill out only one of the job choices and I put Pilot. Then I get a call saying I was accepted but for another profession (I'm assuming they give you other professions you don't want since on the application it says "Preferred job") and I decline the offer. Will I get another chance to reapply and hope for the job again?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Epsilan



The first round of applicants find out around February of the year you are applying to. Even if you don't make the first round of selections, you still have a chance anywhere between February to July. Depending on how many people decline their offers.

As for the pilot ratio, I heard there was approx. 300 applicants for Pilot this year and only 32 ROTP positions for it. Say 20 applicants get rejected due to medical, grades, missing info. etc. That leaves 280. Approx. 45% of them fail ASC.So that leaves about 154 Applicants left. So about a quarter-ish of applicants that pass ASC get accepted.(This is for this year, it might be way different if you applied in a few years from now.) Of course none of this is official. All dependant on speculation.



			
				Epsilan said:
			
		

> Another thing, on the forces.ca website it asks for you to submit your academic transcripts yet it doesn't specify which grades, would you happen to know?
> 
> Also, by any chance, would you happen to know if they take all courses into consideration or the main curriculum (English, Sciences, Math)?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Epsilan



They take all Grade 12 courses into consideration. 
http://www.rmc.ca/adm/pp-mep-eng.asp
That's a site for pre-req's by Province. There are specific courses you need to get into a program. However when they look at averages they look at top 6 grade 12(Any grade 12.)


----------



## Tom_Swift

Can someone bring me up to speed, when is the application due by?


----------



## pudd13

I see I opened a can of worms by starting to answer your questions. That's not your fault though. Epsilan, I strongly encourage you to look through the other threads on this website, as well as look further into the information on the forces.ca website, and the RMC website. You will find that most of the questions you have asked are answered quite clearly in those three places.

FYI, I haven't been accepted into the program, I just happen to be smack-dab in the middle of the application process. However, through asking my recruiter questions, and doing research on this site, as well as the CF and RMC site, I have been able to fill in a lot of the knowledge gaps that I had about the process.

If you get a job offer, you are always allowed to decline it. If you are lucky, they may offer you another job. More than likely, they will not. Your only option in that case would be to apply the following year. There is not limit to the number of times you can apply.

As for the ideal age to apply; that is an interesting question that I don't think has been answered (although I may be wrong). If all goes well for me, I will be 20 when I start at RMC. I think that 19 is the ideal age to start the process, but I am obviously biased, and I think I would be in the minority. This is really a matter of your own situation. I have ALWAYS wanted to go to RMC, but when it came to apply during my first month of Grade 12, I couldn't do it. I realized it was a HUGE commitment, and that I wasn't quite ready to make that decision. I was 90% certain that I wanted to go to RMC. I figured I wasn't willing to commit to a life in the military if I was only 90% certain I wanted it. I decided to postpone my decision. I do not regret stay at home the extra two years that I have. I am 100% certain that I want to be at RMC now, and I feel I am mature enough now to make that decision. Not only that, my application is a lot stronger based on the schooling and activities I have been up to since high school. So, there is no ideal age. That is something that is totally up to you. From a recruiters perspective, there is no real ideal age either. They are no more likely to accept an 18 year old into ROTP than they are a 24 year old. However, if you are 24 they will expect to see a lot more activities and such, because you have had that much more time out of high school. (ie, they don't want someone who has been doing nothing since high school).

Tom Swift, consider the application due date to be yesterday. I am not sure when the actual date is (I think it may be February sometime), but this is the crunch time. You need to get it in ASAP, or else you are cutting it real close. The sooner the better at this point. The longer you wait, the greater the chances are that you won't have time to deal with any issues, should any arise in your application.


----------



## George Wallace

Tom_Swift said:
			
		

> Can someone bring me up to speed, when is the application due by?



So you want to become an officer?  A Leader?  Did you bother to look up near the top of this forum and see:

Application dates 


Perhaps your answer, and the answer to all others who ask this very same question, lies in that topic appropriately titled "Application dates".  Perhaps?


----------



## Tom_Swift

Thanks, I actually clicked through to this page. I've been fairly busy the past few weeks over the Christmas break. I originally planned to complete the application while back home in Toronto but the passing of my grandmother prevented me from doing so.


----------



## Maverick94

ugh... It's been  a month and still no call for the interview.


----------



## jacobg

Maverick, 
don't worry they will phone. But yes I know the wait is extremely nerve racking, and  after completing my CFAT and both parts of the medical I waited approximately month and a half. Also another good tip is just to phone your local recruiting center and ask how everything is coming along. They will most likely have an answer that will put you somewhat at ease.

And for those of us who have completed all the parts, well now comes the worst part; the wait! Which is not much fun but good things take time right..? 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bowen

Just got a call from CFRC. My CFAT and medical are booked for Tuesday(Jan 18th). Never been so excited to write a test before! =]


----------



## runormal

Maverick94 said:
			
		

> ugh... It's been  a month and still no call for the interview.



I'd recommend calling your local CFRC. When i dropped off my application I waited for 3 weeks to get a reply of when/if I was writing my CFAT. Somewhere along the line there was an error and when I called and told them my name and when I applied they told me they had no idea where my file was. After a few questions and 15 minutes of waiting they found and told me to come in the next day for my CFAT.

Long story short, just call the CFRC.
--

I go for my medical Tomorrow, pretty excited.

---

As for the kid who posted about being 15 and wanting info for applying to RMC in the future.

You can apply to St. Jean while you are in grade 11, and do your grade 12 at St. Jean (While getting paid, pensions etc.)
The recruiter explained to me that St. Jean was designed for Quebec but it is open to everyone but it isn't advertised that way.

---

Also has anyone heard a potential date for the Military Police assessment course? 

Thanks


----------



## trampbike

I was called today for ASC. I chose the first 3 slots he offered so I should be there last week of January or first of February.

For all of you who are waiting for a call or a test, be patient and don't imagine that your file was lost or rejected somewhere in the processus. I applied on the second week of May and was told I should get a call "very soon, maybe 2 or 3 weeks"... I was called on the second week of September. When November came, the CFAT, medical, interview and other medical stuff were completed. It's only 2 months and a half later that I got a call to schedule ASC.

It sure is a long journey with some long annoying wait periods, but we all know it is worth it!


----------



## trampbike

It's confirmed, I'll be in Trenton on January 24th.
See you there pudd13


----------



## pudd13

Good! I look forward to it!


----------



## PrairieBoy

Talked to a Master Corporal at the Recruiting Station today while dropping off an updated employment history. Apparently, there is no deadline on writing the CFAT, so I'll be good to go for writing it in January.

Also, anyone know any good study methods for Spatial Awareness other than the Practice Exam? My file manager told me that I scored highest on Language, in the middle on Spatial Awareness and low on Mathematics, and since I'm beefing up my Mathematics, I'd like to do better on Spacial Awareness as well.


----------



## runormal

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> Talked to a Master Corporal at the Recruiting Station today while dropping off an updated employment history. Apparently, there is no deadline on writing the CFAT, so I'll be good to go for writing it in January.
> 
> Also, anyone know any good study methods for Spatial Awareness other than the Practice Exam? My file manager told me that I scored highest on Language, in the middle on Spatial Awareness and low on Mathematics, and since I'm beefing up my Mathematics, I'd like to do better on Spacial Awareness as well.



Over government agencies would have similar tests. I'm not sure how old you are, but if you talk to your Math teachers at school and ask them, they probably have a better idea then most of us.

I just got back from my medical everything went pretty good, just have to bring back a few forms.

I got told that my Interview needs to be done by the end of the week (I applied for Military Police). So if anyone else who applied for Military Police is wondering when the assesment will be, I imagine it will be pretty soon.

Does any one have any tips for the interview?

I was told from my file manager to know my trades as well make a pro's/con's of being a military police officer


----------



## Bowen

runormal said:
			
		

> Does any one have any tips for the interview?
> 
> I was told from my file manager to know my trades as well make a pro's/con's of being a military police officer



A few tips I got for the interview revolve around basic knowledge of military, and RMC.

Some of the military questions I could think of are;
-Current Minister in National Defense?
-Current Govenor General?
-Bases located around Canada?(Specific to each element.)
-Maybe a question on our current mission in Afghanistan?
-Of course they will ask you about your trade of choice.(Why? What will you do? Where are some postings? etc.)
          -Make Sure you know them inside and out!

For RMC specific questions;
-When was RMC formed?
-4 Pillars?
-Why RMC?
-Why the program you choose?

These are a few questions I can think of. Hope it helps. (I'm not sure if you plan on going to RMC or not. If not ignore the second section.)
Good Luck!


----------



## pudd13

Listen to your file manager. My greatest advice is to know your trades VERY VERY well. That includes knowing the benefits and downfalls.


----------



## Tom_Swift

Be careful as to what you talk about with regard to the CFAT. Spatial Awareness is a skill that can be developed ironically by playing video games. For the average person if one was to throw objects onto the ground like say golf balls they could immediately be aware of 2-3 then start counting from there. Video gamers can often be immediately aware of up to 5.

CFRC New Westminster said last date for ROTP apps is this Friday the 14th. Does anyone know if we can submit letters of recommendation after this date? CFAT is easy, Interview is hard, and Medical is nerve wrecking.


----------



## pudd13

Letters of recommendation for what?


----------



## runormal

Yeah i have no idea what you are talking about either.

You have your references, and from what I understand back check randomly calls them.

However, I have asked my references every now and then if they have been contacted and every time they say no. My interview is this Friday so it seems kind of weird.


----------



## martr

runormal said:
			
		

> However, I have asked my references every now and then if they have been contacted and every time they say no. My interview is this Friday so it seems kind of weird.



Some processes run in parallel; this could be the case.


----------



## Tom_Swift

pudd13 said:
			
		

> Letters of recommendation for what?



For the ROTP program, like additional certificates of education or proof of instruction. For example I'm a qualified Snowboard Instructor the CF wants to see that sort of thing I bring my certificate in and they photo copy it goes towards my application. I was told last year if you want to be competitive you should have at least 1 letter of recommendation.


----------



## pudd13

Well I haven't heard anything about letters of recommendation or certificates or anything like that. My interviewing officer was definitely aware of my various certificates, but never asked to see proof of them. But if that is the case, I am assuming there is no set date on it, or else I am sure they would have mentioned it to all of us.


----------



## Bowen

Tom_Swift said:
			
		

> For the ROTP program, like additional certificates of education or proof of instruction. For example I'm a qualified Snowboard Instructor the CF wants to see that sort of thing I bring my certificate in and they photo copy it goes towards my application. I was told last year if you want to be competitive you should have at least 1 letter of recommendation.



I know what you mean. I sail at a national level. Clearly, I wrote that on my application. For a little bit of a boost I got my coach to write a letter of recommendation. I'm also a cadet. I got my CO to write a recommendation for me as well. I also got told that having a letter would make for a better application. I go to CFRC New West as well, so it might just be something they do here?


----------



## runormal

I almost missed the deadline for my application. For me everything has to be done by Friday (I'm applying for Military Police Officer).

Just a word of advice for anyone who still has to the medical, if you get any forms that you need to fill out. Fill them out as soon as possible and return them to the CFRC, immediately. Your medical won't be complete until they send those forms and review them. Like i said i almost missed my deadline for tomorrow, but providing everything goes smooth i should be fine.

Just a heads up


----------



## Tom_Swift

Bowen said:
			
		

> I know what you mean. I sail at a national level. Clearly, I wrote that on my application. For a little bit of a boost I got my coach to write a letter of recommendation. I'm also a cadet. I got my CO to write a recommendation for me as well. I also got told that having a letter would make for a better application. I go to CFRC New West as well, so it might just be something they do here?



Nope did it in Toronto too last year when I applied. I really hope I can hand in my letter of recommendation after due date for questionaire. I got back to school late and haven't been able to talk with my last semesters Poli Sci professor yet.


----------



## Dou You

Tom_Swift said:
			
		

> Nope did it in Toronto too last year when I applied. I really hope I can hand in my letter of recommendation after due date for questionaire. I got back to school late and haven't been able to talk with my last semesters Poli Sci professor yet.



Yes you can. I did this last year after winning a couple of awards for sports and they accepted them. They told me there was a deadline to hand in my questionnaire because they wanted to have it on file to start organizing it just so they knew they could send it to the selection board when they are asked to. But don't worry, your file isn't sent out to the selection board the day after you bring it in, you do have some time to add to it. In London they said that I could come in anytime before they sent it off and add anything I wanted to it so I would think all CFRCs would allow the same. But to be sure just check with your Recruiting Center and they will let you know.


----------



## hockey2010

This is the first time I have heard about letters of recommendation for ROTP. I wonder why some were told that they would be helpful and others weren't.


----------



## Tom_Swift

Dou You said:
			
		

> Yes you can. I did this last year after winning a couple of awards for sports and they accepted them. They told me there was a deadline to hand in my questionnaire because they wanted to have it on file to start organizing it just so they knew they could send it to the selection board when they are asked to. But don't worry, your file isn't sent out to the selection board the day after you bring it in, you do have some time to add to it. In London they said that I could come in anytime before they sent it off and add anything I wanted to it so I would think all CFRCs would allow the same. But to be sure just check with your Recruiting Center and they will let you know.



Wicked that's what I figured.


----------



## Dou You

hockey2010 said:
			
		

> This is the first time I have heard about letters of recommendation for ROTP. I wonder why some were told that they would be helpful and others weren't.



I was never told, I just did it because I wanted to further beef up my application with some proof of what I was stating in the questionnaire. It's up to you what you do though, but in my eyes if they accept letters of recommendation and proof of awards and certificates why not add them to your file; it will only make your application look better. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 2010newbie

I also included a letter of recommendation in addition to the references contact info they requested, for the exact same reason as Dou You specified.


----------



## Azeem

Hello fellow candidates!

I have started my process in September of last year, by applying for pilot and ACSO. My eyes were pretty bad, but I decided to give pilot a shot anyway, and of course I was rejected because of them. This made me a little worried about getting accepted for ACSO because of my eye sight, but much to my excitement, I passed the eye exam! In the following months I completed my interview and medical. Got some bad news from the doctor about my cholesterol, its a little high for my age and fitness health level, but hopefully it's not too big of a problem. Just like most people, my medical papers are now with the medical examiner, and I am awaiting word from them. My ACSO (air nav) test is scheduled for Wednesday. If I can pass the ACSO test then it is a waiting game about my cholesterol, and hopefully my levels are acceptable. After that is the long waiting game for the acceptance/denial call. 

Wishing all you guys luck and hope to see you in Quebec in the summer, and if not RMC in the fall!


----------



## nairna

It has been far to long since I have posted last! I hope everyone is doing well. I see that people have been posting and asking questions which is great. It is now January which means application deadlines are hear and everything will be coming to its grand conclusion soon. I would like to wish everyone who applied this year the best of luck! I see the commitment in each one of your posts and I hope that we may all meet in the future. I shall try to get back to being more active on this site now that my computer is fixed  

Till then,

nairna


----------



## PrairieBoy

Luckily, my recruiting officer told me that I shouldn't have to worry about a deadline for my CFAT rewrite. So, math final next Monday, I'm projecting a mark between 80 and 90%, a vast improvement over my 54% I got in high school, and then a meeting with my recruiting officer to discuss things further. Things are looking up!  ;D


----------



## Bowen

Did my CFAT this morning. I passed. My medical part one was complete as well. Apparently I have perfect eyesight. However, I need to redo my hearing test in order to qualify as a Pilot. The physical is done as well, all I need to do for that section is do my "Aircrew Medical" as she called it.


----------



## PrairieBoy

Agh, I have to wait two weeks for my Math marks to be sent to me, and even longer for an official transcript to get made up! Lord I hate government services sometimes   I mean, I know I was told not to worry about deadlines but, damn it, I want this all done soon!


----------



## hockey2010

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> I want this all done soon!



You and everyone else! 

I called the recruiter yesterday to see if anything else needed to be done, but she said no, my file is complete. At least it's only a few months away until we find out if we made it or not.


----------



## PrairieBoy

I just really don't want to miss any sort of deadline or anything, since I wasn't accepted last year because I was out of town for a period of time and my stuff wasn't completed on time. This time around, I want everything finished promptly! I already have everything done, I just need to give them my updated marks transcript and do a rewrite of the CFAT.


----------



## Silentstriker01

Hey guys, am I right in assuming we would be enrolled under the new ROTP system where we would get placed into land ops, air ops, sea ops etc.. as opposed to being designated a trade? That's what I remember hearing during my interview, but I just wanted to make sure as my interview was back in October and my memory is a little bit foggy.


----------



## shiska

That's the first I've heard of this. My interview was in October as well and I wasn't told anything about a new system.


----------



## Silentstriker01

Hmm I could be mistaken, I saw mention of it in the first few pages of this thread: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/79084.0 , the ROTP 2009-2010 thread. But there are some inconsistencies because my interview was very trade specific. I probably misheard and maybe they changed back to the old system for our year.


----------



## trampbike

Little update: The 7 of us (pudd13 is one of them) at ASC this week all passed! We are all headed to Toronto DRDC for more medical tests thursday and friday. For those who will do ASC soon, relax and enjoy your stay. The food is awesome and the accomodations are great, and so is the ASC staff. 

The sim is sensitive, it's nothing like a C152 or a Cherokee.

Don't worry too much, because there IS and emergency button in case you G-LOC while turning final or if you bang your head on the instrument panel after a rough landing...


----------



## 2010newbie

Congratulations and good luck with the medicals.


----------



## pudd13

Yeah, you have to watch out for G-LOC. It creeps up on you when you are in the sim!


----------



## Bowen

Would ASC be something extremely difficult for someone who has never flown any type of plane before? I don't have any sort of Pilot's License. ASC is definitely something I'm really nervous about. I heard they give you a booklet to study from to prepare yourself for ASC. In CFB Trenton, will they test you on what's purely in the booklet? Or will they go beyond the booklet as well?


----------



## DexOlesa

It tests your learning curve, not your skill at flying. It wont matter if you have flying experience or not as flying the sim is very different than flying a 172 or whatever. Everything you need to know is in that blue booklet.


----------



## Bowen

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> It tests your learning curve, not your skill at flying. It wont matter if you have flying experience or not as flying the sim is very different than flying a 172 or whatever. Everything you need to know is in that blue booklet.



Thank you DexOlesa. That's a quite a bit more comforting now.


----------



## 2010newbie

As DexOlesa stated, prior flying experience will not ensure a pass or fail in ASC. I would say that familiarity with flight controls (what each does and the coordination of them) will assist in your "learning curve" in the simulator. Here are a couple threads that discuss ASC in more detail:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/70257.0

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36026.0

I have about 200 hours of flight time, but I haven't flown much since 2003. I found it useful to invest the money in Microsoft Flight Simulator, yoke, and pedals to practice for an hour or two leading up to ASC. I cranked the sensitivity on the sim and went through a bunch of circuits. I had some disposable income at the time so I didn't mind spending the few hundred dollars. Another alternative is heading to a local flight school and ask to rent their sims and an instructor for an hour or two. Remember, none of this is required! 7 people out of the 15 who were on my ASC course passed. Of those, some had PPL's and a couple had no previous experience. Also, some of the people who failed had a PPL.

Again, read the threads above. Pretty much every question you could think of is answered there.


----------



## Dou You

Bowen said:
			
		

> Would ASC be something extremely difficult for someone who has never flown any type of plane before? I don't have any sort of Pilot's License. ASC is definitely something I'm really nervous about. I heard they give you a booklet to study from to prepare yourself for ASC. In CFB Trenton, will they test you on what's purely in the booklet? Or will they go beyond the booklet as well?



I had no prior experience whatsoever. I didn't have a license, or simulator experience, or any Microsoft Flight Simulator experience for that matter, and I still passed. However, someone else on my course who flew fighters in Iran didn't. So there's your two extremes, but really the bottom line is prior experience doesn't help an awful lot with CAPSS. To add, I do think prior flying experience helps a huge amount in actually receiving your offer for Pilot though. I can't think of one person in Civi U from this past year's ROTP intake that was accepted for Pilot without at least some experience with aircraft, however correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## pudd13

I have a flight simulator that I got for christmas, with a joystick. I think I used it twice before CAPSS, and it didn't really do much to help me pass. I also had 20 hours going in, but I would say the only thing out of that 20 hours that helped me pass CAPSS was being able to understand and read the instruments. And you get that info from your CAPSS study guide. Other than that, it is all hand eye co-ordination, and flying accurately, and of course, avoiding G-LOC. 

Side note: you will feel a lack of confidence in Trenton. "how will I tell everybody I failed" or "I know that flight was horrible" or "that was a horrible turn." You will say those things all week. Just learn to deal with that lack of confidence, don't let it control you. It is good to feel less than confident, it shows you are being realistic and cautious about your chances, just don't let that lack of confidence control you, and lead to a break-down in the sim.


----------



## Silentstriker01

Do you guys know if we would be enrolled in ROTP in an ops category, with our specific trade being determined later or if we get enrolled with one of our selected trades?


----------



## DexOlesa

Selected Trades


----------



## trampbike

pudd13 said:
			
		

> and of course, avoiding G-LOC.



 ;D This is going to stay with us for a long time!

I'll say again: the CAPPS is not an airplane and it does not fly like an airplane. It is a TESTING DEVICE that tests your coordination, your concentration, learning curve and all that. The instruments and controls are identical to an airplane, but the comparison stops there.

BTW, the 7 guys that were at ASC this week all passed the CAPPS and then the medical in Toronto. The previous flying experience ranged from not at all, to just a couple of hours, to 160h. We all passed and yet we were all anxious and underconfident about our performance.

Good luck to all! Enjoy Trenton. It's got awesome staff, food and accomodations. The medical in Toronto is pretty nice too.


----------



## Lazarus

trampbike said:
			
		

> ;D This is going to stay with us for a long time!
> 
> I'll say again: the CAPPS is not an airplane and it does not fly like an airplane. It is a TESTING DEVICE that tests your coordination, your concentration, learning curve and all that. The instruments and controls are identical to an airplane, but the comparison stops there.
> 
> BTW, the 7 guys that were at ASC this week all passed the CAPPS and then the medical in Toronto. The previous flying experience ranged from not at all, to just a couple of hours, to 160h. We all passed and yet we were all anxious and underconfident about our performance.
> 
> Good luck to all! Enjoy Trenton. It's got awesome staff, food and accomodations. The medical in Toronto is pretty nice too.



Good times indeed. Some really desperate measures were joked about in that mess hall, but atleast none of us had to resort to them!


----------



## PrairieBoy

One more week until I receive my updated transcripts, so I hope to rewrite my CFAT sometime in February, and hopefully be accepted to a trade soon! Infantry, Armour and Artillery are my choices. In the meantime, I'm taking online IQ tests to practice for the CFAT.


----------



## Rogo

Silentstriker01 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, am I right in assuming we would be enrolled under the new ROTP system where we would get placed into land ops, air ops, sea ops etc.. as opposed to being designated a trade? That's what I remember hearing during my interview, but I just wanted to make sure as my interview was back in October and my memory is a little bit foggy.



In 2009 theywent to this new system, in 2010 they reverted to the previous system. Unless they flipflopped again you will be applying for a specific trade.   The recruiters will know best though, or should, so be sure to clarify with them.


----------



## Cui

got a call from CFRC Toronto today, I have been found unsuitable for RMC and they thereby stopped the processing of my file. I will be attending a civilian university next year and then apply for ROTP from there. An additional year of life experience is not a bad thing at all  

good luck to everyone else applying!


----------



## Bowen

Did they tell you why you were unsuitable?


----------



## martr

I re-applied for ROTP Civilian University in Nursing in January 2011 (former application in 2009).

Since it has been almost a month, I decided to check up on my file since I had been told I would require an update interview and possibly an update medical and I would be contacted quickly to schedule those.

I was told yesterday that I had made it through the first selection on Tuesday and would be contacted in the coming days for my update interview.

I didn't think of this at the time, but now I'm wondering if the "first selection" is the RMC selection, indicating that I will be accepted should my interview go ok, or if it's just a really quick look at your file to see if it's worth sending to RMC for review.

I could call back to clarify, but since they will be calling me soon for the interview, I'll just wait and clarify in person.

Hopefully good news in the near future!


----------



## pudd13

From what I know, the "first selection" that you are talking about sounds like when RMC reviews your file and academics to see if you are suitable for RMC. I was told before my interview and aptitude test and everything that I had been found suitable for RMC, so they were going to commence with my interview and CFAT and such. It was by no means any indication as to whether or not I would get accepted under ROTP though. It just meant I was still in the running.


----------



## nairna

I can't believe how much time has passes since I first posted the 2011-2012 ROTP thread. February is upon us which means we have a month left before the decisions start to come in, the excitement is building.


----------



## Bowen

Just got word about doing my Interview. Wednesday the 9th it is! Excited and nervous all at the same time.


----------



## PrairieBoy

Got my transcript today. I moved my Mathematics A30 mark from a 54 to an 80%. Very pleased with myself!  ;D I'm off to have a word with my recruiting officer next Thursday, and do a rewrite on my CFAT as soon as possible after that.


----------



## hockey2010

nairna said:
			
		

> I can't believe how much time has passes since I first posted the 2011-2012 ROTP thread. February is upon us which means we have a month left before the decisions start to come in, the excitement is building.



I know, the time just seams to crawl by, but we are almost there.



			
				Bowen said:
			
		

> Just got word about doing my Interview. Wednesday the 9th it is! Excited and nervous all at the same time.



Hope you did well on your interview Bowen. Now you just have to wait until you find out if you made it or not.



			
				PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> Got my transcript today. I moved my Mathematics A30 mark from a 54 to an 80%. Very pleased with myself!  ;D I'm off to have a word with my recruiting officer next Thursday, and do a rewrite on my CFAT as soon as possible after that.



Great job PrairieBoy, that is a huge improvement! Good luck on the CFAT and hopefully you don't have to wait long to take it.


----------



## jwtg

Paperwork is in, Aircrew medical successfully completed, ACSO test successfully completed.  Now the waiting game.

Anyone happen to know if they had an early selection board this year?  I got mixed answers from the recruiters throughout the process, with some of them adamant that early selection was happening mid-January, others adamant that there was no early selection board this year.  Any ideas?


----------



## nairna

I was just told by my councilor that selection will begin on the 15th of March and we shall hear by the end of March/begging of April. Excitement and anxiety builds!


----------



## seraf

Just wanna say hey and this has been such a great resource. I applied for the acso so have my test this friday the 25th. Wish me luck!

Jan


----------



## a.schamb

Good luck!


----------



## pudd13

I was also told that there was no early selection, and that selections will start mid March and we should hear about decisions starting in the beginning of April. Good luck to everyone, something tells me this is going to be a long month and a bit.


----------



## shiska

pudd13 said:
			
		

> I was also told that there was no early selection, and that selections will start mid March and we should hear about decisions starting in the beginning of April. Good luck to everyone, something tells me this is going to be a long month and a bit.



Ditto on all counts. These next few weeks are going to be so impossibly nerve racking. 

Just had a thought; What's everyone planning if they don't get accepted? I'm heading directly to a reserve unit (in my case, the Fort Garry Horse) until I graduate and can apply for DEO or just do a transfer.


----------



## pudd13

If I do not succeed, I will actively search for a small corner for me to hide in until I die of natural causes.

I am not sure, I will certainly continue going to school. However, whether I would apply for DEO is another story. At this point I am pretty confident about getting and ROTP offer, but I am just not certain what trade that offer will be for.


----------



## mathabos

If you do not get accepted you can always apply again next year. I applied to ROTP with more than half my Bachelor done. 
Some I met at recruit camp had already done their first year too. 
The one year wait could definitely benefit some. You could use your first year to improve your grades and thus make your 
application more competitive. 
Just my  :2c:


----------



## Bowen

I finished my interview a week ago. I was good, but not good enough for pilot apparently. Only a few points away. So now my first choice is ACSO. Doing my exam on March 3rd. Any helpful tips?
I also now have to pick a new 3rd choice and have an over the phone interview for that new choice. So many steps to go. :-\


----------



## pudd13

I am already a portion of my way through my bachelors also, and I would re-apply for ROTP anyways. It would just mean finding a small corner to hide in for one year, while beefing up my application further, of course.

Helpful tips for ACSO test? Same advice as for math portion of CFAT as far as I am concerned; review your high school math, be able to do that calculations by hand, and be able to do the math as quickly as you can without second guessing yourself. Otherwise, I don't think there is much you can do. Good luck with that.


----------



## seraf

If I don't get in I'm gonna apply again for next year and save money until then I think. It'll also give me time to upgrade/work on whatever I need to get in the program for next year? Good plan I think? And good luck to everyone else writing the ACSO exam! 

Jan


----------



## hockey2010

If I don't get accepted then I will try and get into the reserves to give me more work experience and go to university at the same time. Then I will try and apply again to ROTP and if I don't make it again I will just keep trying. And if all else fails I will try for DEO once I am done my degree.


----------



## Bowen

pudd13 said:
			
		

> Helpful tips for ACSO test? Same advice as for math portion of CFAT as far as I am concerned; review your high school math, be able to do that calculations by hand, and be able to do the math as quickly as you can without second guessing yourself. Otherwise, I don't think there is much you can do. Good luck with that.



Thank you Pudd. Is it the same type of Math as on the CFAT? 

If I don't get in this year, I will be going to UNBC instead in Prince George, BC. I also got accepted to a volunteering program for 6 months which is another option.


----------



## pudd13

I don't think I am really supposed to say. All I will say is review your high school math. And being a UNBC student myself, I can say you will love it if that is the option you have to follow. It is an awesome school, and I am partially disappointed to have to say goodbye to the school and the people there. Such a small school that you really get that feeling of belonging.


----------



## trampbike

pudd13 said:
			
		

> If I do not succeed, I will actively search for a small corner for me to hide in until I die of natural causes.



I'm quite surprised you did not consider G_LOC'ing for a while.


If I don't get an offer as pilot, I'll reapply next year. If I don't make it next year, I'll reapply for DEO in two years...


----------



## pudd13

Well when I was taxiing the other day I briefly G-LOC'ed. Not for me. It was frightening cuz I was trying to press the red button but I couldn't find it!!


----------



## 2010newbie

Might not be a red button, but I saw it the other day at a Pilot Supply Store....

http://www.sportys.com/pilotshop/product/12881

I'm fixing up an old Jeep and I'm going to install it on the dash somewhere (within passenger reach of course).



			
				trampbike said:
			
		

> If I don't get an offer as pilot, I'll reapply next year. If I don't make it next year, I'll reapply for DEO in two years...



Remember that all entry plans aren't open every year. Last year I was trying to apply DEO for Pilot and they said that entry plan was closed; the only plan open was ROTP.


----------



## seraf

I've been back and forth the recruiting office and it's amazing how popular the pilot option is. Everytime I go in for an interview or an exam someone's turned down as a pilot. Anyway I got my final exam this friday and have to wait until April to find out if I got in or turned on the suck. Good luck to everyone still!

Jan


----------



## Lazarus

pudd13 said:
			
		

> Well when I was taxiing the other day I briefly G-LOC'ed. Not for me. It was frightening cuz I was trying to press the red button but I couldn't find it!!



Going into that last session of CAPSS I found things starting to go grey as I laughed myself out of an "unacceptable" situation.


----------



## jwtg

This question is not exclusively applicable to ROTP 2011-2012 candidates, but this seems like a place to ask it rather than start a whole new thread.  Anyone know WHY BMOQ is no longer an option prior to your first year of school?  Is it simply to do with timing, what with most recruits for ROTP coming straight out of high school and not having time in between HS graduation and RMC/Civ U start dates to complete BMOQ?  

What if an applicant were coming from either a post-secondary institution or the workforce, and were more flexible in terms of time constraints?  (ie. they didn't have to wait until Grad'ing in June to begin BMOQ)  Would it be possible to begin BMOQ in, say, May, and then begin subsidized education in September?

I'd rather do the entire course than the 2 week recruit camp....

##EDIT: Fixed typo.


----------



## agc

I'm sure it would be possible, _if_ they started a BMOQ course in May.


----------



## Dou You

The May BMOQ courses are already filled with ROTP types who have just completed their first year of subsidization. Not to mention it takes a lot of planning and organizing to be placed on course, and from the time you are accepted (around April) until BMOQ starts (May) it would be only one month. It would be chaos to organize that many applicants in such a short time. 

Overall, you are going to do BMOQ no matter what so it doesn't really matter when it is.


----------



## jwtg

Dou You said:
			
		

> The May BMOQ courses are already filled with ROTP types who have just completed their first year of subsidization. Not to mention it takes a lot of planning and organizing to be placed on course, and from the time you are accepted (around April) until BMOQ starts (May) it would be only one month. It would be chaos to organize that many applicants in such a short time.
> 
> Overall, you are going to do BMOQ no matter what so it doesn't really matter when it is.



Fair enough, but my question was if anyone knows WHY BMOQ is now AFTER the 1st year of subsidy.  I understand that a few years ago, it happened prior to any subsidization beginning.  Correct me if I'm wrong.

My 2nd question was about possibly doing BMOQ first, instead of doing recruit camp.  I guess, to respond to your last statement, I'm not trying to avoid BMOQ- I'm trying to avoid 2 week recruit camp, in favor of the longer, harder full course...

Anyhow, you did somewhat address my question by referring to the short time-frame between selection and BMOQ beginning.  I guess paperwork/swearing in would all have to happen as well, which further reduces the window of opportunity.


----------



## 2010newbie

Also, not all the positions are filled in May. I know one person from Recruit Camp that was called a couple days before being sworn in on July 14th. In addition, if you are going to Civy U you still do the complete BMOQ. Only RMC students have time taken off for their BMOQ.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

jwtg said:
			
		

> Fair enough, but my question was if anyone knows WHY BMOQ is now AFTER the 1st year of subsidy.  I understand that a few years ago, it happened prior to any subsidization beginning.  Correct me if I'm wrong.



Formerly the course was done in two parts, IAP and BOTC. IAP was completed prior to the first semester of subsidization and BOTC was completed the following summer. The courses have been merged into one, BMOQ, which is too long for the short time between when high school ends and university starts. Therefore, the course is done during the first summer of subsidization. Yes there are cases where individuals coming from other universities or from a year off are able to do BMOQ in their first summer but the majority of individuals are straight out of high school so BMOQ is conducted in the first summer of subsidization.


----------



## pudd13

jwtg, the two week recruit camp does not replace BMOQ. You still do BMOQ no matter what. As for whether or not its possible to do BMOQ at a different time, that's an interesting question. I am coming out of a university myself, and would likely have time if they could squeeze me in, and I would prefer to get started sooner than later. But at the same time, I would also rather go through BMOQ with all the RMC folk I will have known for two semesters.


----------



## jwtg

RMC_Cadet - Thank you for your answer to my question.  Exactly what I was looking for.

Pudd13 - Thank you for trying to answer my question, but I'm getting the feeling that a few of you aren't understanding what I'm saying.  I WANT to do BMOQ.  I don't want to do recruit camp.  I'm in university and my summer starts earlier than HS summers, so I could theoretically complete BMOQ this summer, prior to beginning subsidization. 

I understand that this may or may not be possible, and that's fine by me.  I was wondering if anyone had any similar experience and could therefore let me know what the likelihood is of my wish being granted.  I was also curious as to why BMOQ has been moved to the summer after 1st year, and received the perfect answer: 2 parts of Officer training have been merged, and it's too long to do in one summer between HS grad and 1st year Uni.

Problem solved.  

NEVER did I say I DIDN'T want to do BMOQ, or that recruit camp replaces BMOQ, or anything along those lines.

Please read carefully- I'm pretty sure being able to correctly interpret written information is an important quality for a CF Officer!

##EDIT: Fixed minor grammatical error in order to facilitate aforementioned correct interpretation of written information.


----------



## pudd13

If you read my post you will not find anything that says I thought you didn't want to do BMOQ. I was just making it clear (perhaps because of my appreciation of being able to interpret written information) that everybody does BMOQ no matter the circumstances, and that BMOQ is not meant to replace the recruit camp, nor is the recruit camp meant to replace BMOQ. They are obviously very very distinct things, which wasn't perfectly clear in other posts. That being said, would a person be exempt from the recruit camp if they were able to do BMOQ early, or does a recruit have to both regardless of what order they do them in?


----------



## jwtg

Recruit Camp is basically bits and pieces of BMOQ.  (Lectures, PT, drill, inspection, uniform, written tests, etc.)  Literally everything covered in recruit camp is covered in BMOQ.  If you've done BMOQ, there wouldn't be any reason to go to recruit camp.  HOWEVER, when my buddy did recruit camp he informed me that there were people who had done BMQ (through reserves, etc...) and they still had to do recruit camp, for some reason.  I guess they hadn't done BMOQ, only BMQ, so for whatever reason someone felt recruit camp was necessary for them, as well as BMOQ the following summer.

As I understand it, it's basically a crash course in 'what you really signed up for, so get your *** in shape because PT is harder than high school gym class' for ROTP Civ U students.

I would guess that, if after enrolling in the ROTP, if you somehow get loaded onto a BMOQ course before doing recruit camp, you wouldn't have to do recruit camp.  It's not a requirement for commission, or even a formal requirement for anything...I understand you get a letter saying you did recruit camp on your file...not a formal evaluation or anything that would normally be involved in a formal course...


----------



## SkyHeff

You're right that Recruit Camp is simply a 'welcome to the military' intro. I was part of the first recruit camp, and friends from the year before me didn't have any exposure to military life until after a full year. They enrolled, went to school then BMOQ the following summer. A friend on one of those courses witnessed a high drop-out rate (of Voluntary Release) because people realized the lifestyle wasn't for them.

I had two guys on my RC that were infantry reservists with two Afghanistan tours. They fought tooth and nail not to be there and were sent home 8 days into the two week course. Not sure how it works now.


----------



## mathabos

I had the same question as you when I was accepted for ROTP last year. I was accepted sometime in April and was asking the recruiting center multiple times if I could go to BMOQ in May because I was already in university and was done at that time. 

Their answer was "that's not going to be possible because all the spots have been filled with ROTP people from the year before". 
I was a little bumbed out but got to enjoy my last summer of freedom 



			
				jwtg said:
			
		

> Recruit Camp is basically bits and pieces of BMOQ.  (Lectures, PT, drill, inspection, uniform, written tests, etc.)  Literally everything covered in recruit camp is covered in BMOQ.  If you've done BMOQ, there wouldn't be any reason to go to recruit camp.  HOWEVER, when my buddy did recruit camp he informed me that there were people who had done BMQ (through reserves, etc...) and they still had to do recruit camp, for some reason.  I guess they hadn't done BMOQ, only BMQ, so for whatever reason someone felt recruit camp was necessary for them, as well as BMOQ the following summer.
> 
> As I understand it, it's basically a crash course in 'what you really signed up for, so get your *** in shape because PT is harder than high school gym class' for ROTP Civ U students.
> 
> I would guess that, if after enrolling in the ROTP, if you somehow get loaded onto a BMOQ course before doing recruit camp, you wouldn't have to do recruit camp.  It's not a requirement for commission, or even a formal requirement for anything...I understand you get a letter saying you did recruit camp on your file...not a formal evaluation or anything that would normally be involved in a formal course...


----------



## Dou You

mathabos said:
			
		

> I had the same question as you when I was accepted for ROTP last year. I was accepted sometime in April and was asking the recruiting center multiple times if I could go to BMOQ in May because I was already in university and was done at that time.
> 
> Their answer was "that's not going to be possible because all the spots have been filled with ROTP people from the year before".



That is exactly what happened to me. Thank you for backing me up on that one.

All in all just suck it up and do the course even if you don't want to. It's only two weeks and you get to meet a ton of people and it actually is quite fun for the most part.



			
				Heff18 said:
			
		

> I had two guys on my RC that were infantry reservists with two Afghanistan tours. They fought tooth and nail not to be there and were sent home 8 days into the two week course. Not sure how it works now.



That's just crazy. It's pretty much a slap in their faces to have to attend RC.


----------



## Griffon

CadetRac said:
			
		

> *The last ACS I believe is the week of March 7, and it  has a wait-list a mile long.* My Medical file was misplaced so now I'll hopefully hear from them in late March, good luck to those who got on though!



Really?  The CFASC put out their Aircrew Selection calendar for FY 2011/2012 last fall, and IIRC there were over *40 sessions* for this year.  They don't just run the Aircrew Selection Center for a few weeks a year, they put applicants through year-round.


----------



## seraf

Anyone know when the ROTP applications start for 2012-2013? Looks like I flunked this one..


----------



## a.schamb

seraf said:
			
		

> Anyone know when the ROTP applications start for 2012-2013? Looks like I flunked this one..



It would be the same as applying for this year I believe... So you could probably hand it in around September


----------



## Rogo

jwtg said:
			
		

> Recruit Camp is basically bits and pieces of BMOQ.  (Lectures, PT, drill, inspection, uniform, written tests, etc.)  Literally everything covered in recruit camp is covered in BMOQ.  If you've done BMOQ, there wouldn't be any reason to go to recruit camp.  HOWEVER, when my buddy did recruit camp he informed me that there were people who had done BMQ (through reserves, etc...) and they still had to do recruit camp, for some reason.  I guess they hadn't done BMOQ, only BMQ, so for whatever reason someone felt recruit camp was necessary for them, as well as BMOQ the following summer.
> 
> As I understand it, it's basically a crash course in 'what you really signed up for, so get your *** in shape because PT is harder than high school gym class' for ROTP Civ U students.
> 
> I would guess that, if after enrolling in the ROTP, if you somehow get loaded onto a BMOQ course before doing recruit camp, you wouldn't have to do recruit camp.  It's not a requirement for commission, or even a formal requirement for anything...I understand you get a letter saying you did recruit camp on your file...not a formal evaluation or anything that would normally be involved in a formal course...



As Dou You has said and others, you are not unique in your position but it doesn't sound like anyone has succeeded this past year. If it helps, focus that it could always be worse. There are people who have done PRes or 7years of Cadets and they have to twiddle their thumbs for 2 whole weeks. You may have already started University as I and others also had done but atleast you'll learn somethings that are new.(unless you fall into the aforementioned groups)


----------



## PrairieBoy

CFAT done, now I just wait for my selection. I'm on the list for Junior ROTP, since I need to spend that year in St. Jean learning French and stuff, but that's cool too! Hope I get in!  ;D


----------



## Azeem

Hello guys, 

Posted a little while ago about ACSO, reconsidered and now im heading into Aerospace Eng. or Mechanical Eng. Waiting on good news from the Medical office and then I am merit listed. Hoping to hear back asap - not to miss selection. Guess I'm back playing the waiting game until the end of March (Hopefully  ) 

Goodluck to everyone!


----------



## nairna

Hey everyone,

Seems like March 15th will be the beginning of the ROTP selection, with decisions coming end of March/early April. That is what I have been told. Fingers crossed!


----------



## pudd13

That's strange, I just got an email (earlier today) from my recruiter telling me that selections won't start until the end of March and that we will hear decisions by mid-April. Although she didn't give me any dates.


----------



## nairna

Well, I hope what I was told is correct


----------



## pudd13

So do I.


----------



## nairna

You are currently in university are you not, pudd13?


----------



## pudd13

Yes, feel free to PM me if you have any questions you'd like to ask me.


----------



## Bowen

Passed the ACSO test. 
Now I just need an over the phone interview, then I get to play the waiting game.


----------



## nairna

Nice! Hopefully the wait will not be long!


----------



## 2011Applicant

nairna said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> Seems like March 15th will be the beginning of the ROTP selection, with decisions coming end of March/early April. That is what I have been told. Fingers crossed!


Really? I talked to my File Manager last week and he said that selection starts on 22 March, with notification of those selected during the 2 and 3 weeks of April.
I guess everyone's heard something a little different.


----------



## Hamegreg

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> Really? I talked to my File Manager last week and he said that selection starts on 22 March, with notification of those selected during the 2 and 3 weeks of April.
> I guess everyone's heard something a little different.



I guess it all changed from last year... Many guys like me received their call around the 17th of March. 

By the way, for any First year who are going to St-Jean instead of Kingston next year (yes, that will happen even if your first choice is Kingston) feel free to pm me for any further questions about your Orientation Period.


----------



## Rogo

Guys don't get hung up on what day you are supposed to hear by.  Last year they told us different things and then they'd say they were behind in their work or whatnot.  There are many areas in the chain that could make it take more or less time, you might hear in a couple weeks....you might not hear until late april or june.


----------



## Korr12

So I received a call from my file manager yesterday with information saying I would get a call March 22 with a job offer. I'm getting anxious!

He did also include that I was accepted as junior or senior ROTP at RMC, does anyone know if this means I'm guaranteed RMC in the fall? Because I sure hope so!


----------



## nairna

I believe that means that you were approved acceptable at RMC, it does not mean you are guaranteed a spot at RMC or an offer.


----------



## 2011Applicant

So I'm gathering that when the admissions board at RMC make their decision, they will notify us via our file managers?


----------



## acoldcanadian

Good God. I'm so nervous. I applied for the Combat Engineering Officer and Armored Officer positions. As stated in earlier threads, I just feel like I need to stress how important getting your application in ASAP is. I got sent three urine test reqs from my recruitment centre, only to find out they were all the same and that three different medical officers were not in accordance with each other.. This was after the deadline too, and I was freaking out so bad. They said not to worry though, so I hope all is well on their end.

Also, since the applications were due in a while back in January, does anyone have any idea how the selection board will see first semestre grade 12 marks? I just got them updated on my transcript, and I feel like they would really help my application- Mid 80's in university math and science  Will they even see them at all?


----------



## Dou You

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> So I'm gathering that when the admissions board at RMC make their decision, they will notify us via our file managers?



Yes, you will get a call from your file manager no matter what the selection board's decision on you is. Hopefully it will be good news though. 

It sounds like it's only a month or so until most of you will know, so good luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## Rogo

Dou You said:
			
		

> Yes, you will get a call from your file manager no matter what the selection board's decision on you is. Hopefully it will be good news though.
> 
> It sounds like it's only a month or so until most of you will know, so good luck to everyone waiting.



Thats not true exactly, I first applied for MPO two years ago and was not selected in the first round and was notified by mail that I'd hear yay or nay at the second round yet I never got any notification. Don't be afraid to call if you don't hear by June.


----------



## Dou You

Rogo said:
			
		

> Thats not true exactly, I first applied for MPO two years ago and was not selected in the first round and was notified by mail that I'd hear yay or nay at the second round yet I never got any notification. Don't be afraid to call if you don't hear by June.



Oh my bad, I was under the impression that everyone got a call. That's what I was told by my CFRC when I was waiting for my offer last year. 

Oh well, I guess my advice now would be like what Rogo said and call them. I wouldn't be able to wait until June though, so I'd say call every couple of weeks once you see others have started to receive their offers on here. Once again, good luck.


----------



## jwtg

Dou You said:
			
		

> ... so I'd say call every couple of weeks once you see others have started to receive their offers on here. Once again, good luck.



...taking with a grain of salt what we hear on here, though.  I mean, one guy says he's already received his offer- although I have to agree with nairna that it was likely RMC/CFRC/RMO/Someone in the chain deeming him suitable at their level, rather than an offer to enroll in the ROTP.

As far as most of us gather, ROTP Selection board should be happening any time now/soon, with offers coming out soon after via CFRC, either written or by phone.


----------



## Dou You

jwtg said:
			
		

> ...taking with a grain of salt what we hear on here, though.  I mean, one guy says he's already received his offer- although I have to agree with nairna that it was likely RMC/CFRC/RMO/Someone in the chain deeming him suitable at their level, rather than an offer to enroll in the ROTP.



Yeah, I saw his post and I'm pretty sure he means he was found "acceptable" for ROTP not "accepted". Because in other posts I have noticed that it mentions when the board is sitting and none have said this early, so for someone to say that they are accepted already is most likely just misinterpretation...but like you said, you never really know. 

All in all, you'll be able to tell when the "bulk" of the offers go out, as there will be a steady flow of excited posts on this forum stating acceptance into ROTP. A couple weeks after this (if you still haven't heard) is when you should start calling every other week or so. But then again that's just my two cents. Cheers.


----------



## Korr12

jwtg said:
			
		

> ...taking with a grain of salt what we hear on here, though.  I mean, one guy says he's already received his offer- although I have to agree with nairna that it was likely RMC/CFRC/RMO/Someone in the chain deeming him suitable at their level, rather than an offer to enroll in the ROTP.
> 
> As far as most of us gather, ROTP Selection board should be happening any time now/soon, with offers coming out soon after via CFRC, either written or by phone.



Well I'm just going with what I was told. I may have misunderstood, but I'm almost sure it's what I heard. I am, however, applying as AERE with a fairly solid app, so considering AERE isn't too competitive, it might of been a "You have a good chance to get a call" kind of thing. 

Just passing on what I understood


----------



## PrairieBoy

I'm really feeling the nervousness now myself. I mean, I don't think there's any outright reason for them not to accept me. They said that the big problem with my application was a low math score, well my math is now an 80% on my transcript. I mean, my file manager told me that he wanted to give me a job, given my Cadet experience, my volunteering and the general quality of my application. I'm also applying to the junior ROTP, since I want to go for the prep school in St. Jean.


----------



## pudd13

Well as I am sure most of us know by now, its less about how good a candidate you actually are, its about how well you stack up against everyone else. It sounds like you have a strong application, but that is meaningless until you consider every other application taken in this year. Try not to be too nervous; that is just wasted brainpower. Everything is out of your hands now!


----------



## Bowen

So I was told today I should be finding out results beginning of April.
As for what pudd said. That is totally true. Your acceptance will depend on how well you measure up to the rest of the applicants.
Good Luck to everyone! Time to play the waiting game.(Did my over the phone interview today and passed, told I got merit listed.)


----------



## Rogo

Everyone ought to get a call, as Dou You stated you should call ever so often after mid april to check or once the steady flow of YAY I GOT IN messages start to flow in.....


----------



## KY-WPG

Hello ROTP hopefulls,

I figured it was about time I chime in with the group while also awaiting my phone call or letter. I was told by my file manager that the decision process would begin March 20th; whether it begins that day or close to it, I imagine we should all hear before mid-April. 

I am applying for a spot as an Aere; to attend Carleton.


----------



## nairna

A Sunday? Well, everyone has heard a variety of dates but it seems sure that results should start coming out by the end of the month/early April.

Excitement builds!


----------



## Rogo

Your file managers will not call you on saturdays or sundays, they don't work weekends. Logic boys and girls, logic.  :facepalm:




Also, congrats for Carleton. Good group of ROTP peeps here. 

Also 2x... Happy Green inhebriated midget day!!!  :st.patty:


----------



## KY-WPG

I thought it was a bit odd to have something like that start on a Sunday!

Thanks! I have heard so many good things about Carleton and Ottawa, I am very excited. Anyone else out there reading this also hoping to be attending an Ottawa school through ROTP?

Happy  :st.patty: to all as well!!


----------



## Clancey01

I was just curious, I have my first year engineering in the process of being completed. If I get accepted to ROTP and get RMC will I have to start my degree over or will I continue on as a second year. My degree is at Memorial University of Newfoundland and I have time in the CF already.


----------



## ringknocker82

It's been half a decade since I graduated from RMC, but when I was there they rarely accepted transfer credits. This isn't to say they won't, but it detracts from the whole 'treat me like I'm a piece of cow dung for a month' experience... AKA, FYOP. They'll probably just have you continue at civvie school because we all know the government doesn't like to spend money needlessly


----------



## mathabos

Clancey01 said:
			
		

> I was just curious, I have my first year engineering in the process of being completed. If I get accepted to ROTP and get RMC will I have to start my degree over or will I continue on as a second year. My degree is at Memorial University of Newfoundland and I have time in the CF already.



In my case I had completed 2 years of university by the time I was enrolled into the Canadian Forces for ROTP.

Ringknocker82 is right, the government doesn't like to spend money for nothing. They will probably have you complete your degree at your chosen university. If they do ask you to go to RMC you should make it known that you have started a degree. 

For some reason, the RC was going to send me and another candidate to RMC and not at our civi university. They then realized, the day after our enrollment, that we had university credits and that we should just stay there. 

Lesson of the story? Make sure your going to the right place. I had my stuff ready to move but ended up canceling it all because of this little misunderstanding.


----------



## Shock

Clancey01 said:
			
		

> I was just curious, I have my first year engineering in the process of being completed. If I get accepted to ROTP and get RMC will I have to start my degree over or will I continue on as a second year. My degree is at Memorial University of Newfoundland and I have time in the CF already.



I am attending Memorial also, however I was already told that if I get accepted I will be staying at MUN. Which trade(s) did you apply for?


----------



## pudd13

I was told by the recruiting centre that if I choose to go to RMC, and I am the correct fit for RMC, they will send me there, regardless of my previous post-secondary education. I was concerned about the money thing; it does make more sense just to send me to a civvie school in terms of money. I raised my concerns with them (because I want RMC), and they told me that if I'm the right fit, that is where I will go. Now it might be a little different for me though, because I am also planning on switching programs, regardless of which school I go to right now. I have first year sciences complete, and I am going to switch into engineering. However, there is still some overlap between those programs, especially in first year. I don't expect transfer credit at RMC, because the recruiting centre basically told me I would be starting my degree all over again, which I okay with, for the most part. 

Anyways, my point is, from what I have been told, just because you have previous post-secondary does not mean they won't take you at RMC, if that's what you want. But don't expect to jump into second year at RMC or to have 3 classes in your first year; there is much more that goes on at RMC each year than just classes, and part of that is time management. You would miss out on a lot if you could somehow skip first year, and the business that goes with it.


----------



## nairna

I am in my second year at Ryerson and I was told that because of this I would only be considered for a civilian university. As stated the government will not waste money so why would I repeat another two years? Makes sense in my case. I guess it really comes down to the individual, as pudd13 is changing programmes that makes sense to have RMC as a possible path as he will be beginning anew.


----------



## mathabos

Pudd13 you are right in saying that they can still take you for RMC.

You a great example of this because you are changing programs. Thus you actually have to start from scratch.

The fact that I had completed half my business degree and that I was staying in that program in effect prevented 
me from attending RMC, even though they initially had me attending anyways.


----------



## macknightcr

Right now I am an English Officer Cadet at CMR Saint-Jean.  We were told today that the boards will in fact be sitting next week for your acceptances, so in that regard the information passed by your recruiters is accurate.  If any Anglophone is accepted to CMR and would like to know anything about going to school in Quebec please feel free to message me and I will do my best to help you in any way I can.

Good luck next week.


----------



## nairna

Excellent. Thank you for the information, macknightcr.


----------



## PrairieBoy

Strange, because I phoned my recruiting office today and was told that the selection boards would be sitting on April 15th  ???


----------



## Bowen

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> Strange, because I phoned my recruiting office today and was told that the selection boards would be sitting on April 15th  ???



April 15th would be way too late. CFRC told me to phone them on April 4th if I don't hear anything before then.
So far I've heard March 15th and March 22nd. Since selection boards haven't happened yet(apparently) I would go with March 22nd.
Anyway, I'm not going to get hung up on dates until April 4th has arrived.


----------



## nairna

Agreed, the date is obviously not accurate as most of us have received different dates. Though two people were told the 22nd of March with one current member being told selection will begin next week. If majority rules then perhaps it will be next week, but we shouldn't get to focused on the date. Soon as someone gets a call I am sure they will post it, then we will know for sure!


----------



## PrairieBoy

I know, I'm just eager as a beaver to get on with it. I'm a natural hustler (by which I mean one who hustles, not one who scams, haha), so all this waiting is starting to get me all ancy, heh.


----------



## SkyHeff

From personal experience, don't get so hung up on the dates the board is sitting. Everyone has heard every day between now and Christmas, and RC's will all have different ideas. You'll find out within the next month or so up until September if you're getting subsidized.

I know it's hell right now waiting, but don't bother getting your hopes set on specific dates, because chances are they'll come and go without hearing anything (which was worse for me than not knowing when to expect the call). 

Even when offers do start coming out, some Recruiting Centres may get news before others, so just because someone from A posts, don't freak out you haven't heard out in B, C or D yet because your RC may not have heard yet, or be processing them.. It'll come, the wait is almost over !   :nod:


----------



## Clancey01

Shock said:
			
		

> I am attending Memorial also, however I was already told that if I get accepted I will be staying at MUN. Which trade(s) did you apply for?



@Shock

I applied for Construction Engineer Officer (MOSID 00189) and Combat Engineer (which I am now as an NCM) Officer (MOSID 00181). I was told that likely I would go to RMC because the mun CO-OP program isn't conducive of summer training (which they're right about). Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Clancey01

Also, I'm getting private 3 pay now, which is more than OCDT. I understand that I earn which ever is higher but do they convert my reserve pay grade to regforce first or does is stay at the reserve rate, if I was accepted to ROTP.


----------



## PuckChaser

It converts to RegF time and you get an IPC based on your current rank in the Res. Friend of mine was MCpl(4) in PRes, went ROTP and got MCpl(2) RegF while completing his schooling.


----------



## Clancey01

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> It converts to RegF time and you get an IPC based on your current rank in the Res. Friend of mine was MCpl(4) in PRes, went ROTP and got MCpl(2) RegF while completing his schooling.



Alright, thank you. Whether I get Pte1 or Pte3 both are high than OCdt so I'm pleased. I heard there were alot of deductions at RMC though, anyone know about that?


----------



## Rogo

I'm unsure of the figures but yes there are Quarters and Rations deducted from your monthly pay. This having been said it would be similar to if you paid rent and bought your own food at a Civilian University, in fact I believe it is quite reasonable.


----------



## ringknocker82

You'll get the same pay you were making in the reserves. I didn't know this when I went to RMC and I was given back pay after I graduated because they realized I had been underpaid for 4 years. It was a nice little paycheck. R and Q on training changes from base to base and R&Q at RMC changes from year to year. You pay less if you've got a roommate (which you will the first year and if you're really unlucky, the 2nd and 3rd years too). You also pay less if you're in one of the condemned building. The government is so thoughtful, 'you're probably going to have poisoned lungs from mold infestation, but we'll take 20 bucks off your quarters.'  Rations is about $300 (well, it was 4 years ago).


----------



## yoman

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> You'll get the same pay you were making in the reserves. I didn't know this when I went to RMC and I was given back pay after I graduated because they realized I had been underpaid for 4 years. It was a nice little paycheck. R and Q on training changes from base to base and R&Q at RMC changes from year to year. You pay less if you've got a roommate (which you will the first year and if you're really unlucky, the 2nd and 3rd years too). You also pay less if you're in one of the condemned building. The government is so thoughtful, 'you're probably going to have poisoned lungs from mold infestation, but we'll take 20 bucks off your quarters.'  Rations is about $300 (well, it was 4 years ago).



Nobody lives in Fort Champlain anymore. It's currently being renovated and is expected to be ready for the Fall of 2012... we'll see. If you live in Fort Sauve and Fort Brant your almost guaranteed to have a roommate until 4th year due to the college being packed while Champlain is renovated.  

Quarters are now 109.50$ if you have a roommate. Rations are 502.46$. These figures are of course for a month and may vary depending on individual circumstances.


----------



## Clancey01

I was also wondering about BOTQ. I have trades qualifications, BMQ, SQ, and working on PLQ Mods 1-5. Will I still have to do BOTQ and if so is it alwas done before the first academic year with ROTP.


----------



## jwtg

Clancey01 said:
			
		

> I was also wondering about BOTQ. I have trades qualifications, BMQ, SQ, and working on PLQ Mods 1-5. Will I still have to do BOTQ and if so is it alwas done before the first academic year with ROTP.


I can't speak to what the results of your PLAR will be, but usually those with prior experience as an NCM end up having to do at least part of BMOQ.  RMC types also have a shorter BMOQ because I understand part of the course is covered during their 1st year of school.

As to when you'll do BMOQ, it is almost always during the summer after the 1st year of subsidized education.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

What will end up happening (or very likely), Is that'll you'll be put on a BMOQ course late probably after the first 6 weeks. The first 6 weeks is mostly weapons handling, kit maintenance etc.. The next 9 - 10 weeks is all leadership training  (IE: Battle Procedure etc.. ) with some field courses and exercises. On my course we had a-lot of NCM-SEPs and recourses put on at this time. Regarding when you will have to do your course everyone else is right, you'll do it after your first year of subsidization.


----------



## Clancey01

I appreciate the effort of everyone who answered the load of questions I had. It's still 2 weeks until most of us will hear anything about ROTP this year but good luck to everyone involved. 

CHIMO


----------



## ringknocker82

yoman said:
			
		

> Nobody lives in Fort Champlain anymore. It's currently being renovated and is expected to be ready for the Fall of 2012... we'll see. If you live in Fort Sauve and Fort Brant your almost guaranteed to have a roommate until 4th year due to the college being packed while Champlain is renovated.
> 
> Quarters are now 109.50$ if you have a roommate. Rations are 502.46$. These figures are of course for a month and may vary depending on individual circumstances.



Wow, finally. How about Haldimand? Has it been renovated? Haldibugs, yuck. I was lucky enough to be in Sauve my last two years sans roommate. Rations has sky rocketed since I was there. RMC is certainly not what it used to be, but evolution is the key to growth.


----------



## macknightcr

With reference to rations and rent, right now I clear a little less then $500 a month at CMR.  It's not too bad for a student.


----------



## yoman

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> Wow, finally. How about Haldimand? Has it been renovated? Haldibugs, yuck. I was lucky enough to be in Sauve my last two years sans roommate. Rations has sky rocketed since I was there. RMC is certainly not what it used to be, but evolution is the key to growth.



Hadlimand is the best building on campus now. Completely renovated with awesome washrooms, laundry room and of course rooms. After your first year your pretty much guaranteed your own room because their aren't a lot of double rooms in the building. 

Lucky to be in Sauve!   A lot of people in Sauve bitch about how they want to be in the Boat or Haldimand. That's not to say Sauve is that bad but half our washrooms and laundry rooms are being renovated (yes, on a 8 year old building...) due to mold. Lasalle is so so but it needs some renovations. The carpets stink! (and the constant fire alarms...)

RMC in constantly changing. It's changed a fair deal in my short time here and I'm sure its not done changing. 



			
				macknightcr said:
			
		

> With reference to rations and rent, right now I clear a little less then $500 a month at CMR.  It's not too bad for a student.



That's weird. A couple of years ago I was clearing roughly 600$ a month a CMR. Hummm


----------



## ringknocker82

yoman said:
			
		

> Lucky to be in Sauve!   A lot of people in Sauve ***** about how they want to be in the Boat or Haldimand. That's not to say Sauve is that bad but half our washrooms and laundry rooms are being renovated (yes, on a 8 year old building...) due to mold. Lasalle is so so but it needs some renovations. The carpets stink! (and the constant fire alarms...)
> 
> RMC in constantly changing. It's changed a fair deal in my short time here and I'm sure its not done changing.
> 
> That's weird. A couple of years ago I was clearing roughly 600$ a month a CMR. Hummm



I actually lived out my last 2 years because of the Haldimand/boat renovations, so I was really only maintaining a room for inspection. Sauve was wayyy better than Champlain where I started (go Vercheres). But i wouldn't want to live in the boat, way too isolated and almost everyone, including 4th years had roommates. Not sure if you're currently at RMC, but if you are, friendly piece of advice, enjoy your time there, it flies by and there's no experience like it. Give me a beer!  :cheers:


----------



## macknightcr

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> Not sure if you're currently at RMC, but if you are, friendly piece of advice, enjoy your time there, it flies by and there's no experience like it.  Give me a beer!  :cheers:


I am currently in Quebec, but will be in Kingston starting in September and cannot wait.  It is supposed to be amazing, and compared to CMR I hope so.



			
				yoman said:
			
		

> That's weird. A couple of years ago I was clearing roughly 600$ a month a CMR. Hummm



Like said before, things change from year to year.  This year we saw an room rate increase, and with that a decrease in pay.  It works out for me though because I am in a single room and pay the same as someone sharing a room haha.


----------



## yoman

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> I actually lived out my last 2 years because of the Haldimand/boat renovations, so I was really only maintaining a room for inspection. Sauve was wayyy better than Champlain where I started (go Vercheres). But i wouldn't want to live in the boat, way too isolated and almost everyone, including 4th years had roommates. Not sure if you're currently at RMC, but if you are, friendly piece of advice, enjoy your time there, it flies by and there's no experience like it. Give me a beer!  :cheers:



One year left after this year.  :nod: But yes I'm trying to enjoy it the most I can while I'm here. 



			
				macknightcr said:
			
		

> I am currently in Quebec, but will be in Kingston starting in September and cannot wait.  It is supposed to be amazing, and compared to CMR I hope so.



CMR is excellent in its own ways, you'll realize that once you get to Kingston. Both places have their own advantages as well as disadvantages.



			
				macknightcr said:
			
		

> Like said before, things change from year to year.  This year we saw an room rate increase, and with that a decrease in pay.  It works out for me though because I am in a single room and pay the same as someone sharing a room haha.



An increase of a 100$ in 2 yrs is somewhat concerning to me. Just like CMR, the rations and quarters rate increases at RMC almost every year. Usually only by a couple percentage points but its still an increase nevertheless.


----------



## PuckChaser

yoman said:
			
		

> An increase of a 100$ in 2 yrs is somewhat concerning to me. Just like CMR, the rations and quarters rate increases at RMC almost every year. Usually only by a couple percentage points but its still an increase nevertheless.



The rate for PMQs/SQs on the base in Kingston have raised the last couple years as well. This year there was no raise, however.


----------



## Bowen

So tomorrow(supposedly) is the big day. Where boards begin to sit, an by the end of the next few weeks we should all be hearing the great/good/bad news. 

I won't be here all week, so Good Luck to all the applicants!


----------



## PrairieBoy

I wait anxiously/excitedly for news. I applied for junior ROTP at CMR, since I think the prep year will be a big benefit to me, so I hope that I'll be seeing all you Quebeckers and other junior ROTP applicants soon!


----------



## JRBond

I think everyone is getting pretty anxious at this point. I know for sure I am. Has anyone else on here applied for Nursing Officer? If so Is anyone planning to come to Dalhousie in Halifax?


----------



## nairna

Agreed, I would assume that everyone is quite anxious and excited, I know I am! Hopefully we will start to hear something by the end of this week and everyone hear something over the next few weeks. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Maverick94

Good Luck Everyone!

I wait anxiously too! Just gotta keep thinkin positive!


----------



## OneMissionataTime

It's so awesome to see the Enthusiasm, but I didn't get my call till the middle of May and I heard there were some as late as July. Do not let the lack of communication deter you especially if you have handed in your application. The recruiting office will tell you whether or not you were accepted. 
Good luck to all of you! Hope do see you in Gagetown if you are Combat Arms  ;D.


----------



## Maverick94

Do they call and tell you if you were not acceted? Or only acceptance calls?


----------



## nairna

I believe they call you either way. Someone from last year or earlier will be able to provide a better answer though.


----------



## Rogo

You should get an answer either way. They may also send letters as they had years back to some people. If you don't hear anything by mid-April then call them.


----------



## macknightcr

I had not heard anything, but I saw everyone saying that they had been accepted.  I called my RC and they had all the acceptances but hadn't started making any calls.  I fortunate enough to have a great recruiter who told me right then that I had been accepted.  

Good luck everyone.


----------



## white-1

JRBond said:
			
		

> I think everyone is getting pretty anxious at this point. I know for sure I am. Has anyone else on here applied for Nursing Officer? If so Is anyone planning to come to Dalhousie in Halifax?



I applied for Nursing Officer! I am currently in my second year at UNB though. Hopefully we are both successful!


----------



## Clancey01

@ OneMissionAtaTime: You should never wish gagetown on anyone lol.

Hopefully the CF wont take its time getting back to us all about our applications.


----------



## VeryMerry

JRBond said:
			
		

> I think everyone is getting pretty anxious at this point. I know for sure I am. Has anyone else on here applied for Nursing Officer? If so Is anyone planning to come to Dalhousie in Halifax?



I also applied for Nursing Officer! I have applied for the second degree entry programs which are only two years. I am currently a science teacher, but hope to change fields and join the CF. I have been accepted at Humber College (in collaboration with UNB) and University of Lethbridge.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

Haha Clancy, it's not bad after you get passed the nothing to when you have weekend leave ( Except Drinking  ;D) , the constant mosquitos, the godawful weather, the waist deep swamps, the thick forests and the constant reminder that you are here for another 10 weeks and of course... More Mosquitos..


----------



## Clancey01

aha Ya, I've spent enough time in the tent lines to know that I'm not looking forward to phase training up there. Even though the officers get weather havens   But it's not all bad. You always come out with loads of stories (mostly drinking) but they're still good.

But remember boys and girls: "If you can't figure out who the bag is on your course, it's probably you."


----------



## OneMissionataTime

That place ( Before any deployments or Tours) really makes a man of you with the suffering and the excessive drinking  :. Can't wait for this summer  ;D.


----------



## Clancey01

OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> That place ( Before any deployments or Tours) really makes a man of you with the suffering and the excessive drinking  :. Can't wait for this summer  ;D.



Agreed. I've been going there since I was 16 and it still isn't easy. "Best part about tent lines is that standards isn't around to hear you scream." I Think I heard that quote every time I've gone. Potential candidates (which includes me): Don't let any stories of training discourage you. Pretty well anyone can do it and you get to sign a contract so you don't have much of a choice.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

Haha yes, We may joke around about it and it may sound bad ( And it is Sometimes) but it is a part of the experience of being a soldier and learning the tools of your trade IE: Infantry, Armoured and Artillery.. Which you will do if you choose Combat Arms during your Phases II --> IV.. It is one of those things ( The shitty weather, awful living conditions etc..) that binds Canadian Soldiers together and makes your TP a tight knit unit.


----------



## Clancey01

OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> ...your trade IE: Infantry, Armoured and Artillery.. Which you will do if you choose Combat Arms during your Phases II --> IV.. It is one of those things ( The shitty weather, awful living conditions etc..) that binds Canadian Soldiers together and makes your TP a tight knit unit.



He meant to include Combat engineers when he mentioned Combat Arms  

CHIMO


----------



## CEEBEE501

OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> Haha yes, We may joke around about it and it may sound bad ( And it is Sometimes) but it is a part of the experience of being a soldier and learning the tools of your trade IE: Infantry, Armoured and Artillery.. Which you will do if you choose Combat Arms during your Phases II --> IV.. It is one of those things ( The shitty weather, awful living conditions etc..) that binds Canadian Soldiers together and makes your TP a tight knit unit.



I have been told by a friends husbands who is a Lt. in the Strats's that you stay fairly dry and warm during Armd Phase III-V, unless you get stuck at night in a swamp during a rain storm, in a LAV which apparently WILL happen


----------



## JRBond

Clancey01 said:
			
		

> Agreed. I've been going there since I was 16 and it still isn't easy. "Best part about tent lines is that standards isn't around to hear you scream." I Think I heard that quote every time I've gone. Potential candidates (which includes me): Don't let any stories of training discourage you. Pretty well anyone can do it and you get to sign a contract so you don't have much of a choice.



For sure, anyone who's reading this don't let the thought of training get you down. As much as it may suck when you're doing it, once you're done it's something you can look back on with pride that you did. Also when you do look back on it you'll realize it wasn't nearly as bad as you remember.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

JRBond said:
			
		

> For sure, anyone who's reading this don't let the thought of training get you down. As much as it may suck when you're doing it, once you're done it's something you can look back on with pride that you did. Also when you do look back on it you'll realize it wasn't nearly as bad as you remember.



It also makes for great stories when you go home.. It creates a good bond between you and your buddies and is great for laughs... For example: 
"Remember when Pvt. Bloggins forgot his rifle in his Hooch doing a stand-to?? Hahah"
It is all a growing experience. However, we sort of hijacked this thread.. Despite all the sugar-coating that we are given Combat Arms and other Outdoories Trades, It is hard and if you do not enjoy that type of dirty work where you will still not very clean for a week straight than think on applying for other trades.


----------



## PrairieBoy

Good thing I enjoy the outdoors and am used to that kind of thing (being dirty for a week or more), since I applied for Infantry Officer!


----------



## Maverick94

I applied for Infantry too, but it was my second choice. aha.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

It's only one aspect, (The Dirtiness) ... Even at the Section level, being a leader is stressful and rewarding at the same time. There is a-lot of "Hurry up with your Plan", Then "Wait out for 30".. I am confident (Despite my lack of experience) that Infantry Officers have some of the most stressful jobs that I could comprehend. I chose Infantry Officer and it has been challenging but rewarding.. Hopefully I can finish up going with G-Town and graduate with my degree already  :. If you guys get Infantry Officer, get ready to work especially if your Directing Staff have the knowledge that you are infantry bound.. (They sure made us Work  :nod


----------



## PrairieBoy

Again, that all sounds good to me. I'm certain it will be stressful when I get into it, but I want the pressure, I want to be pushed to meet and expand my limits, I want to work hard.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

All good as long as you can keep that attitude you'll be good to go, hope to see you in G-town!


----------



## Maverick94

Well guys, I guess the wait is getting smaller. I guess the final day of selection boards is tomorrow??


----------



## Bowen

Should be finding out next week.  My recruiter told me to phone April 4th. So next week, or on the Monday that follows. 
*crosses fingers*


----------



## KY-WPG

Although excited since day one; I have not been very nervous up until now. Don't know how much longer I can hold my breath! 

My wife and I have already picked where we are going for a celebration dinner.


----------



## ringknocker82

OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> It's only one aspect, (The Dirtiness) ... Even at the Section level, being a leader is stressful and rewarding at the same time. There is a-lot of "Hurry up with your Plan", Then "Wait out for 30".. I am confident (Despite my lack of experience) that Infantry Officers have some of the most stressful jobs that I could comprehend. I chose Infantry Officer and it has been challenging but rewarding.. Hopefully I can finish up going with G-Town and graduate with my degree already  :. If you guys get Infantry Officer, get ready to work especially if your Directing Staff have the knowledge that you are infantry bound.. (They sure made us Work  :nod



Yup, my staff at BOTC (BMOQ) made myself and all the other infantry bound Ocdts wear our helmets 24/7. Was very enlightening. Good luck to all future infantry officers!


----------



## Maverick94

Well its the big week! Good luck again everyone!!


----------



## Azeem

Super anxious for the news - good or bad! Lets hope for calls this week everyone!


----------



## nairna

Agreed! If this is the week (which I hope it is!) then good luck to everyone!


----------



## Bowen

It should be this week. 
I got a text message from a friend at RMC that says a few of the careers are already closed. Clearly, this is *not officia*l news. However, this gives me hope that this week should be the week for phone calls to start happening.

*Keeps Cell Phone in pocket from this point on.*


----------



## OneMissionataTime

Until you get the official notice from the recruiting office, It can be now till basically forever. I knew some guys who received their offer in the Middle of July.. (Something with the Selection Board going through 3 layers of chose or something along those lines). Try to take a breath and do not get so worked up about it.. The call will come. 
Congratulations if you receive it early however, I think you can be put on the 4 week training school that they have in August for ROTP- Civi U students.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Its 4 weeks now?

So do they get BMOQ cut down now? Because I remember hearing that it was being discussed among the higher ups, while those of us who where the guinea pigs for the first Civi-U training camp where going through it.


----------



## KY-WPG

OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> Congratulations if you receive it early however, I think you can be put on the 4 week training school that they have in August for ROTP- Civi U students.



This is actually something I was wondering about. I would like to see what I can get started on between (fingers crossed) acceptance and School starting in September. Is this what you are referring too?


----------



## OneMissionataTime

Like I said before, you 99% cannot be loading onto BMOQ even if you are accepted tomorrow because of the backlog of course loading for the ROTP, RMC, CMR guys and gals from last year. However, I heard they were starting something out of Kingston for ROTP students since RMC and CMR students all year around are exposed to the "military life". I think it is called Recruit Camp or something along those lines. No I don't think they cut down BMOQ either, I heard from guys last year on BMOQ that they still had too do the full 16 Weeks despite being on the 4 Week course. 

Modify* Sorry, Ceebee. Didn't read your post properly. I was *WTFing* when I heard it could of cut weeks of BMOQ if you were to do that course but I don't actually know. I know some O.Cdts on BMOQ this summer and they went to recruit camp for 3 weeks and they are doing the full 16 weeks still.


----------



## SkyHeff

Just to clarify, recruit camp was approx. 2.5 weeks of training for ROTP students in the first summer after enrollment. It serve as an introduction to the military and currently does not apply towards BMOQ at all. BMOQ currently remains to be 15 weeks long for ROTP students, and the first few weeks will be as if you are a fresh recruit being introduced to the military, with students having the "advantage" of being exposed to basic drill and military teachings prior to attendance.


----------



## macknightcr

Recruit camp happens at CMR and I believe RMC.  It's a simple introduction to the military that Civy U students go through, it has nothing to do with BMOQ but gives you a little edge over any DEO in your platoon.  RMC/CMR students have a shortened BMOQ because of the military activities we go through during the school year.  At CMR the Civy U recruit camp starts 2 weeks after ours, and ends earlier.  It sounds nice, but you have to cram the same amount of powerpoints and drill practices in a shorter time frame.


----------



## ringknocker82

macknightcr said:
			
		

> Recruit camp happens at CMR and I believe RMC.  It's a simple introduction to the military that Civy U students go through, it has nothing to do with BMOQ but gives you a little edge over any DEO in your platoon.  RMC/CMR students have a shortened BMOQ because of the military activities we go through during the school year.  At CMR the Civy U recruit camp starts 2 weeks after ours, and ends earlier.  It sounds nice, but you have to cram the same amount of powerpoints and drill practices in a shorter time frame.



I agree, the shortened BMOQ (BOTC for me) was great in some respects; longer summer break and you already knew your platoon for a year. However, the downside was how crammed in everything was. I'm pretty sure my BOTC was only seven weeks long, very short. Still loved it and my long summer break


----------



## Clancey01

How long from when we get our offer to when we sign contracts and start getting paid?


----------



## Maverick94

Recruit camp is 4 weeks??? I thought it was two?


----------



## nairna

I believe you start getting paid in September though I am not sure when the contract is signed in relation to accepting the offer.


----------



## KY-WPG

Clancey01 said:
			
		

> How long from when we get our offer to when we sign contracts and start getting paid?



From what I have gathered, your contract signing can be as soon as in the same month as acceptance to as late as July/August depending on your particular details and needs. 

As far as pay/benefits go, not until you are doing something with the Forces. Simply being accepted doesn't justify a paycheque. Most will be on a type of Unpaid leave until the School year begins.


----------



## Clancey01

KY-WPG said:
			
		

> As far as pay/benefits go, not until you are doing something with the Forces. Simply being accepted doesn't justify a paycheque. Most will be on a type of Unpaid leave until the School year begins.



Any idea how that works for CT's because I'm supposed to be on course all summer with the reserves but if I get accepted I will miss out on that work.


----------



## medicineman

Might want to talk to your recruiter about that one.

MM


----------



## KY-WPG

Clancey01 said:
			
		

> Any idea how that works for CT's because I'm supposed to be on course all summer with the reserves but if I get accepted I will miss out on that work.



I am not to sure on that one, I am pretty green to the Forces overall. There was someone else posting in this thread that I believe was in a similar situation. Maybe look through the last couple pages to see what you can find.


----------



## nairna

Nothing Monday, lol.


----------



## Maverick94

I'm feeling it will be Wednesday.

But this week is killing me! Regardless of the answer I just want to know.lol


----------



## jwtg

You get paid probably in august, when you fill out all your paperwork prior to leaving for recruit camp.
You probably swear in long before that and go on leave without pay until you actually start doing something for the military, thus earning your pay.


----------



## MJP

macknightcr said:
			
		

> Recruit camp happens at CMR and I believe RMC.  It's a simple introduction to the military that Civy U students go through, it has nothing to do with BMOQ but gives you a little edge over any DEO in your platoon.  RMC/CMR students have a shortened BMOQ because of the military activities we go through during the school year.  At CMR the Civy U recruit camp starts 2 weeks after ours, and ends earlier.  It sounds nice, but you have to cram the same amount of powerpoints and drill practices in a shorter time frame.



Recruit camp will probably not be at CMR this year but rather next door at the Mega, at least that is the tenative plan subject to change of course.    They have extra capacity right now as they are not running as many courses as they have in the past.



			
				macknightcr said:
			
		

> At CMR the Civy U recruit camp starts 2 weeks after ours, and ends earlier.  It sounds nice, but you have to cram the same amount of powerpoints and drill practices in a shorter time frame.



They do less classes and drill practices in their short two weeks, then the stay at CMR dudes do.   They also do not have the testing and other requirements that the CMR folks do as well (second language and other school testing etc etc).


----------



## Rogo

Clancey01 said:
			
		

> How long from when we get our offer to when we sign contracts and start getting paid?



It depends, if you don't get the offer then it will be infinately longer before you sign contracts and get paid.   Now let us reflect on the last 20pages of this thread. The one constant is that no one knows the answer and that some people may not even hear if they are accepted until summer. Some people were only given offers in august. With that in mind I think you could see that IF you are accepted you will be notified, sign the contract, and begin being paid, between tomorrow morning when the recruiting centres open to say August 31st.     In general though the bulk of the people sign contracts June-July and begin pay when they meet their ULO's pre-Introduction course in August.


----------



## Rogo

Clancey01 said:
			
		

> Any idea how that works for CT's because I'm supposed to be on course all summer with the reserves but if I get accepted I will miss out on that work.



They'll probably say you're SOL but call the recruiting office or ask around at your unit they will have a good idea.


----------



## Legend

Rogo said:
			
		

> It depends, if you don't get the offer then it will be infinately longer before you sign contracts and get paid.   Now let us reflect on the last 20pages of this thread. The one constant is that no one knows the answer and that some people may not even hear if they are accepted until summer. Some people were only given offers in august. With that in mind I think you could see that IF you are accepted you will be notified, sign the contract, and begin being paid, between tomorrow morning when the recruiting centres open to say August 31st.     In general though the bulk of the people sign contracts June-July and begin pay when they meet their ULO's pre-Introduction course in August.



1) The way it works people is simple. There are three rounds of selection. First selection has already commenced and the people chosen from that pool will be contacted shortly. 

2) The second round fills in the spots that the first round picks decline. Furthermore, there is also the possibility your recruiter will contact you and say "this trade is full, but these are open. Would you like to apply for this?". If you say yes, your application will move to a new pool(Will also stay in your original selection). While the second round selection board is sitting, they will look at all the applications for the vacancy and pick the most competitive applicants.

3) 3rd round repeats step 2 and the duration for this can go from now until September. If you are next on the merit list and someone refuses their offer or something happens within the next few months that deems the candidate unsuitable, pack your bags.

You should, and I say should, hear the outcome for all three rounds. If you do not, contact your recruiter.


----------



## KY-WPG

I am itching to read, hear, and talk about anything ROTP. Anyone opposed to starting somewhat of a role call for their application? Every time I see a new post in this thread I get excited. 

I'm thinking something like listing the following:

1st Occupation Choice
1st Institution Choice
Degree Program
Years with the forces

I'll start.

Aerospace Engineering Officer
Carleton University - Ottawa
Bachelor of Engineering - Aerospace
0 years experience


----------



## Clancey01

Construction Engineer Officer/Combat Engineer Officer
RMC (It was MUN but they don't accept engineering students from here because of the weird coop program)
Mechanical Engineering (1 year completed)
2.5 Years in with the little R.


----------



## JRBond

Nursing Officer
Dalhousie University 
Finishing a BSc Con Bio, BScN 
1 Year Experience at 36 Svc Bn


----------



## Korr12

Aerospace Engineering Officer
RMC-Kingston
Space Science/Astrophysics
0 years experience


----------



## KY-WPG

Korr12 said:
			
		

> Aerospace Engineering Officer
> RMC-Kingston
> Space Science/Astrophysics
> 0 years experience



Astrophysics, that is exciting! I spend quite some time going back and forth from that field to Engineering when trying to decide what I was going to pursue.


----------



## Bowen

Air Combat Systems Officer(1st Choice), Logistics Officer(Air)(2nd Choice), Aerospace Control Officer(3rd Choice)
RMC - Kingston(First Choice)
Economics
0 Years(Not Accepted yet)


----------



## nairna

Infantry Officer
Armour Officer
MARS
Ryerson University
History, minor in International Relations 
2 Years Cadets


----------



## white-1

Nursing Officer
Already attending University of New Brunswick
Bachelor of Nursing (year 2)
One year in the reserves as a CIC Officer


----------



## Korr12

KY-WPG said:
			
		

> Astrophysics, that is exciting! I spend quite some time going back and forth from that field to Engineering when trying to decide what I was going to pursue.



I've done a course in college already, and did some self teaching as well. It's super interesting (opinion of course), and I'm hoping that it will be an acceptable degree at RMC with AerE as my first choice.

Only thing to do is wait! Hopefully we'll all hear back soon.


----------



## Shock

Armour Officer
Artillery Officer
Memorial University of Newfoundland
Business Administration
Two years in the reserves


----------



## PrairieBoy

Infantry Officer
Royal Military College - St-Jean Campus
Social Sciences (History)
No experience with the Forces, but 6 years in the Air Cadet program


----------



## Maverick94

MARS,
Carleton University,
0 years exp, but time in cadets.


----------



## VeryMerry

Hey all,

If you take a look at this thread 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html

you will find that people have already been posting this 'roll call' for quite a while now. It is interesting to look through and see the different timings for individual application experiences.


----------



## nick-melo

Air combat systems officer
University of the fraser valley
Business Administration
0 experience


----------



## KY-WPG

VeryMerry said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> If you take a look at this thread
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html
> 
> you will find that people have already been posting this 'roll call' for quite a while now. It is interesting to look through and see the different timings for individual application experiences.



I see in this thread that some people were offered positions throughout March and as recent as yesterday and have their swear in dates. Do these people in general differ in any way from the process we are in or are they receiving the same type of offer I am waiting for (of course different occupations)?


----------



## VeryMerry

The linked thread has posts from people applying for both Officer and NCM occupations. I haven't seen any ROTP applicants say they have been accepted (though there has been a DEO or two.)


----------



## pudd13

Pilot
RMC, but if I am given a Civi U offer instead, it will be U of T or Carleton
Aerospace Engineering
No previous CF experience

Is it just me or does it seem like there are lots of ACSO applicants this year?


----------



## Korr12

Seems like no one heard anything today. I don't know about anyone else, but I have a good feeling about tomorrow!


----------



## nairna

pudd13: What happened to Ryerson!?

Yeah, I guess nothing today. Two people think tomorrow is feeling good so hopefully tomorrow it is!


----------



## Maverick94

pudd13, go to Carleton for civvy u! ahah

Nothing today, but my gut tells me tomorrow.


----------



## pudd13

Yes, Ryerson is on the list also. I am leaning towards U of T or Carleton right now though. But I am still hoping on RMC in the end, so hopefully it doesn't matter what civilian school I want most.


----------



## Bowen

pudd13 said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does it seem like there are lots of ACSO applicants this year?



Which is weird, because I heard ACSO is still wide open. =/
Nothing for me today. Although, it's only 2pm.


----------



## hockey2010

First choice is Intelligence Officer, then MARS Officer, and Logistic Officer
RMC
Military and Strategic Studies
0 experience


----------



## Rogo

Everyone go to Carleton for Combat Arms......it is the best.


----------



## nairna

Careful Rogo, you may start a Post Secondary war, lol.


----------



## Rogo

As long as I don't do what I did on my 2week intro course.   AF MCpl and Capt were marking our speeches and although I got 100% in marks, he was very unhappy with the content. Even in the short time together many other trades enjoyed calling us infantards and such.    So I made a satirical speech about how Combat Arms was superior to every other part of the military.      He did not enjoy the humour in my speech and pretty much lectured me in front of everyone at attention for a few minutes.     Poor guy, not my fault he was chairforce


----------



## Clancey01

It is going to be very weird (should I get accepted) to go on course with non combat arms trades. Even weirder if I get accepted as my first choice and I'm in a non combat arms trade lol.


----------



## jwtg

Clancey01 said:
			
		

> It is going to be very weird (should I get accepted) to go on course with non combat arms trades.



This is a silly preconceived notion that you'll want to dispel before going on any courses with anyone.


----------



## Clancey01

jwtg said:
			
		

> This is a silly preconceived notion that you'll want to dispel before going on any courses with anyone.



I never said it was going to be bad/horrible and I appreciate that without non combat arms the combat trades couldn't do their jobs. I'm simply pointing out that my courses have been combat oriented and it will be different for them to not be. I'm actually looking forward to it.


----------



## jwtg

Clancey01 said:
			
		

> I never said it was going to be bad/horrible and I appreciate that without non combat arms the combat trades couldn't do their jobs. I'm simply pointing out that my courses have been combat oriented and it will be different for them to not be. I'm actually looking forward to it.



I guess I didn't quite understand what you meant when you said 'weird' then.  
Either way, I guess I jumped down your throat before evaluating where you're coming from (2 yrs, Sapper).

My apologies- if you can imagine a statement like yours coming from someone who has no experience, it would appear quite arrogant.  Different when you express it as 'weird vs. your previous experience.'

Who knows- I might be one of those 'non-combat arms' you're stuck on course with!


----------



## Journeyman

jwtg said:
			
		

> I guess I didn't quite understand what you meant when you said 'weird' then.
> Either way, I guess I jumped down your throat before evaluating where you're coming from (2 yrs, Sapper).


No, you were right jwtg. It was an arrogant post. Claiming his two years' courses in the Reserves were "all combat" glosses over the fact that BMQ is mostly about wearing the uniform and doing "synchronized walking," while the SQ is learning similar, _very basic_ tasks, but while dirty. 

Given the reality of the Reserve training that I'm familiar with, I would be quite surprised if RAMBO Clancey01 is even completely basic trade-qualified at this point.


----------



## Clancey01

@Journeyman: Look I understand where jwtg is coming from; however, I was being far from arrogant, I was simply making a statement. Read through my past posts and you'll see I have no problem admitting I know far from everything. Also next time you quote "all courses" you might want to make sure I actually said it. I'm going to refrain from being rude.

@jwtg: I understand how it would sound that way. I also understand the role alot of trades play in the CF. I certainly would not be demeaning towards yours (or anyone else's) trades when I've been combat arms (although Journeyman doesn't think that's worth anything) and my first choice for ROTP is Construction Engineer.


----------



## KY-WPG

Folks, this thread is for the sharing and discussion of information regarding the ROTP 2011 process and applications; let's refrain from picking apart each others posts and turning it into an argument. 

I highly doubt that Clancey's post was meant in any way to be an attack on part the part of the Forces he is currently trying to join. Making assumptions regarding someone's official opinion through internet message boards almost always ends in the standard back a forth posting that has come to ruin so many good discussions; so let's move on.


----------



## Korr12

KY-WPG said:
			
		

> Folks, this thread is for the sharing and discussion of information regarding the ROTP 2011 process and applications; let's refrain from picking apart each others posts and turning it into an argument.
> 
> I highly doubt that Clancey's post was meant in any way to be an attack on part the part of the Forces he is currently trying to join. Making assumptions regarding someone's official opinion through internet message boards almost always ends in the standard back a forth posting that has come to ruin so many good discussions; so let's move on.



Well said!

(Back on topic)I have a good feeling calls will be made today! Anxious to see if people get offers.


----------



## KY-WPG

I have a class after work today, but I will definitely be stopping by the house to check the mail in between. 

I was told by my RC that I would most likely receive a letter in the mail 2-3 days before they even found out; anyone else told to expect this?


----------



## OneMissionataTime

Ohh man, they send out letters for ROTP still? I thought it would be so much more efficient to just call the member instead of sending a letter out and if you are accepted, Celebrate but do it moderately... I got extremely silly off the Coca-cola when I was told I was accepted into ROTP a few years ago and ended up hyper-extending my knee in an accident. Almost cost me my contract as I had received an injury before I was sworn in. They are quite adamant, (Your ASU's,  Area Support Unit and ULO's University Liaison Officer) on you not being injured while at school, playing sports, or drinking your mind away. There are also certain sports that you will not be covered on in the CF if you are injured. There is always that one guy who "Wants to fight in the UFC  ;D". All this aside just ask about what you can't or can do whilst in the CF (In the way of varsity sports or martial arts). This will save you a-lot of headache and maybe save your career.. No point in wasting your dream away   :.


----------



## jwtg

OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> All this aside just ask about what you can't or can do whilst in the CF (In the way of varsity sports or martial arts). This will save you a-lot of headache and maybe save your career.. No point in wasting your dream away   :.



If I recall correctly, provided your physical activities are properly documented, there are very few activites that you shouldn't do...I'm thinking 'extreme sports' with martial arts being nowhere near that category.  Long story short, during my brief time in the forces I trained extensively in MMA (great workout) and provided it was all recorded/declared, I had no problems...


----------



## OneMissionataTime

Your not covered if your injured in certain sports.. That's what the SEM has told me IE: Boxing I am certain is one of them and if you were to play hockey you would have too wear a full mask not just a visor.

*Edit* This is during your Subsidy and your service with the CF, if you are unclear. You can do it on your own dime and risk but will not receive coverage if you are injured.


----------



## jwtg

OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> Your not covered if your injured in certain sports.. That's what the SEM has told me IE: Boxing I am certain is one of them and if you were to play hockey you would have too wear a full mask not just a visor.
> 
> *Edit* This is during your Subsidy and your service with the CF, if you are unclear. You can do it on your own dime and risk but will not receive coverage if you are injured.



Could you provide an official reference for this?
What you were told and what I was told is clearly different- something official could clear up the confusion.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

For sure, I am looking for the briefing but they give us a ROTP Manual, sort of like a University --> Military handbook. I am pretty certain on what I heard, maybe it is like this way because we are being subsidized by the Government for everything and they are supposed to medically cover us? Were you in the reserves?


----------



## mathabos

I remember about one guy wanting to do extreme sports last summer during our orientation period. He
was a qualified parachutist and jumped a couple times a month. They told him no right off the bat. I know 
he fought to be able to do it but I didn't hear anything about it.

Oh btw they also told us that you could go scuba diving as long as you don't go deeper than 10 feet.

Just make sure you ask.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

2.14	Sports (CFAO 9-58)
37.	Physical fitness is a fundamental military requirement for all members of the CF. However, a change in your medical category, due to injuries caused by non authorized physical fitness activities, could result in your release from the CF. If you injure yourself during physical fitness activities, a CF98 (Form) Report on injuries, must be completed and signed by a witness. These forms are available through your ULO.
38.	Some sports are governed by specific regulations such as parachuting, scuba sports diving, gliding and soaring. Other sports are qualified as "adventure training" and must be authorized by NDHQ through the Canadian Forces Personnel Support Agency (CFPSA) representative at your support base.

I'll try to find a list of non-authorized sports.


----------



## jwtg

No I was RegF. ROTP actually.  Hopefully I will be again soon! (Long story, not getting into it in the interest of anonymity)

Anyhow, I remember hearing in a briefing that such activities were as listed there..sky-diving, scuba etc.  Authorized sports are those you inform your ULO of and therefore the CF is aware of your participation, and unauthorized sports are sports they don't know about.  

MMA was fair game provided I informed my ULO.  The briefing stressed, among many things, documenting our sports/physical activities through the proper channels to make sure we were covered!


----------



## pudd13

Some people say they have a feeling we might be getting a call today. I have had a feeling we won't be getting a call for another couple weeks. All this waiting is killer, but telling yourself it is going to come, much sooner than it probably will, is not going to help ease that anxiety. Has anybody even confirmed if the ROTP selection board has sat yet?


----------



## Korr12

Last year they received their call on the 15th. My file manager did say that decisions will be made around the week of March 22nd. Assuming that is true, calls should go out this week or next, but I guess you can't always assume that what you hear is true!


----------



## pudd13

My recruiter said decisions would be made at the end of March, and that we will hear them mid-April. So I think it just goes to show that any speculation is just that, speculation. Someone else said a few posts back that it is much worse expecting a call on a particular date or week and not getting one, than it is to just not expect a call during a specific timeframe to begin with.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

I can't understand why they would allow MMA when boxing is not covered, the whole aspect is the amount of damage your body will absorb during training and competitions. They allow sports like Taek Won do and even Judo, but sports with a-lot of striking IE: Boxing and MMA inflicts a lot of damage. Anyways, I popped the question to my SEM because I was an avid martial artist before I joined up and was told I wouldn't be covered if I sustained an injury in boxing. I'll get back to you on what he says.


----------



## nairna

I was just looking over last years ROTP thread and noticed the first post on acceptance was on March 12th. I am not stating that this reflects anything to do with this years but it is interesting to note. I agree with pudd13 in that fixation on a date does not do any good but I do believe it is in good fun to keep the thread alive.


----------



## jwtg

I'd have to disagree, I think the daily:



> 'THEY DIDN'T CALL ME MAYBE THEY'LL CALL TOMORROW MY RECRUITER PROMISED BY MARCH 25TH I'D KNOW HE SAID HE'D CALL ME FIRST I HAVE A FEELING IN MY GUT- CALLS ARE COMING NEXT WEEK OH NO I DON'T THINK I'LL GET IN, BUT I HEAR THEY'RE SENDING LETTERS THIS YEAR TO EVERYONE EVEN 3RD ROUND SELECTIONS MAYBE I'LL GET AN E-MAIL TONIGHT OR A PHONE CALL ON THE WEEKEND'



..is killing this thread.  The calls will come when they come.  Until then, all of our useless speculation serves no useful purpose other than to raise false hopes.


----------



## pudd13

pudd13 said:
			
		

> Has anybody even confirmed if the ROTP selection board has sat yet?



Well either way, I decided to go confirm it myself, instead of asking other people. I talked to a recruiter online about an hour ago, and they said that the selection board did indeed sit last week, and that the decisions will be sent out throughout April. The recruiter made no mention that they would start coming out this week. They also said that the decisions would be sent out via mail or email.

Just passing on what the recruiter said. I'm not sure if the mail/email part is exactly correct, but I am in no position to refute a recruiter.


----------



## Maverick94

I talked to my career counselor a couple weeks before the selection board sat, and he said to expect a call the first week of April. Because it would take some time for them to do electronic entries etc.


----------



## nairna

Okay, to add the to the confusion (sorry!) I called CFRC Toronto and was told that the selection board hasn't begun yet. So I think we should all just sit tight until April.


----------



## JRBond

Ok seriously, I know how much the suspense is killing us all, but in all reality we're not going to know anything until the notifications are sent out. So there's not much point in speculating as to when, we'll know when we know. It's safe to say that when someone on here knows something they'll pass it on to the rest of us.


----------



## jwtg

JRBond said:
			
		

> It's safe to say that when someone on here knows something they'll pass it on to the rest of us.


I guarantee people will be (and have been) passing things on long before they *know* anything. The last several pages of this thread are evidence.


----------



## Good2Golf

jwtg said:
			
		

> I guarantee people will be (and have been) passing things on long before they *know* anything. The last several pages of this thread are evidence.



Such as:



			
				jwtg said:
			
		

> ...Anyhow, *I remember hearing in a briefing* that such activities were as listed there..sky-diving, scuba etc.  *Authorized sports are those you inform your ULO of and therefore the CF is aware of your participation, and unauthorized sports are sports they don't know about*.
> 
> *MMA was fair game provided I informed my ULO.*  The briefing stressed, among many things, documenting our sports/physical activities through the proper channels to make sure we were covered!



...ah yes, the Departmental "I remember hearing in a briefing..." reference.  You are doing no more credit to the passage of information than those whom you critique for passing (equally) unofficial information.  The start points for authorized sports are: unit-led sports/PT; PSP-led sports; and those individual sports for which you have ticked the box on your annual CF Xpres test.  There is more information in DAODs if you feel so inclined to increase the level of awareness and accuracy in presented material. 

Ratchet back the sanctimonious attitude and contribute with the same degree of official/accurate information as you demand of others.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## jwtg

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> The start points for authorized sports are: unit-led sports/PT; PSP-led sports; and those individual sports for which you have ticked the box on your annual CF Xpres test.  There is more information in DAODs if you feel so inclined to increase the level of awareness and accuracy in presented material.


Thank you, for the authoritative source of information which I did ask about a few posts back, but failed to provide myself.



> Ratchet back the sanctimonious attitude and contribute with the same degree of official/accurate information as you demand of others.


Guilty as charged.  I should probably practice what I preach.


----------



## PuckChaser

MMA isn't covered by the CF, but a Military Combatives program is. The difference? You don't let people tap out in combat.


----------



## Maverick94

Right now, no news is good news!


----------



## PrairieBoy

Guys, seriously:

Stop stressing about the news, just focus on preparing yourself for basic training both mentally and physically. You're just going to give yourself ulcers worrying about hearing from the Forces, just focus on yourself and what you can do to get ready for your training. 

So guys, what are you doing for PT? I'm currently in pre-season training for my rugby club and taking swimming lessons, as well as getting in runs on the treadmill and calisthenics at home when I'm not doing those two things. How about you guys? Let's just please try to get the conversation off waiting for news!


----------



## Maverick94

Lol..

I'm riding my bike, doing pullups. When my school's tennis team starts up in a couple weeks I think I'm gonna join it. My speed skating season is over now and I need a sport to play haha.


----------



## Smackimus

For those that are interested in MMA, I'm a current 1st year OCdt and an MMA practitioner myself. There's a club run at the KMCSC that runs twice per week by the NCOs up at CFB Kingston. It's free, and anyone can jump in and out at anytime. It occasionally conflicts with your IMs but if you talk to your SPORO they'll usually approve of your participation with the club.

Hopefully this answers some questions.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

That is covered by the military though, listen guys.. The selection goes through phases where the board layers through the each and every applicant. Some will be chosen this week and some won't be chosen till the middle of July.. It is great to see the energy but why not talk about why you joined ROTP or what you think the army will do for you.


----------



## ringknocker82

For those of you applying to RMC, I would really consider checking out the site below for the RMC PPT fitness test. It's similar to the EXPRES test, but the standard is much higher. You may earn a total of 500 points, 250 being a passing score. There are 5 events (a possible max of 100 points per event); push ups, sit ups, standing long jump, beep test and agility test. Here is the kicker, you have to get the minimum passing mark for each event (I.e., level 9.5 on beep test for men and 7.5 for women) in order to pass, but meeting the minimum requirement only for all 5 events will not get you the 250 points needed to pass. Confused? I'll try to explain, if you are male and you only do 28 push ups, the minimum requirement, you only receive 40 points (made up number, I only know it's less than 50), therefore, you need to make up the hypothetical points in another event (5 events x 50 points = 250 points). Thus, you not only have to meet the minimum requirements for each event, but exceed in one or more event. I hope this makes sense to you guys. What I'm trying to tell you is TRAIN, TRAIN, TRAIN!

RMC PPT standards: http://www.rmc.ca/ji-ir/ji-ir-c-eng.asp

I hope this does not intimidate anyone, I just want to help you guys prepare. RMC can be the best experience, if you make it so. Good luck to all ROTP applicants.


----------



## PrairieBoy

Okay, I'll admit, that intimidates me just a wee bit, as the last result I got on a 20 meter shuttle run was stage 5.5. Mind you, that was at a Cadet test the day after a very hard rugby practice, so I was already extremely stiff and sore and not exactly at 100% of my physical capability. I am sure I could do better if well-rested. Still, stage 9.5? Damn. I mean, the push-ups and sit-ups and stuff won't be too difficult, but that shuttle run will be a *****. 

Oh well, just more motivation for harder training  ;D And with rugby, swimming and my own training together, I'm sure I will be able to do it. RMC is my dream university, I'll have to do it.


----------



## Strike

OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> I can't understand why they would allow MMA when boxing is not covered,



They don't allow MMA.  The NCM that runs the club from the RMC gym does not have it registered under that name (although we all know that's what it is  ;D).  Part of the reason for not allowing MMA is it's current lack of regulation within all the provinces and Nationally.



			
				OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> They allow sports like Taek Won do and even Judo, but sports with a-lot of striking IE: Boxing and MMA inflicts a lot of damage.



It's TAEKWONDO.  Learn to spell!   :rage:  This sport is represented by the world military sport council (CISM) and is actually one of the driving forces behind the changes that are made yearly to the World Taekwondo Federation.  As for MMA inflicting a lot of damage, I'd have to disagree.  Having trained in the sport for a time I'd have to say that it's one of the most technically challenging sports around.  If someone is doing damage or getting severely hurt, it's because they don't know what they're doing.



			
				OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> Anyways, I popped the question to my SEM because I was an avid martial artist before I joined up and was told I wouldn't be covered if I sustained an injury in boxing. I'll get back to you on what he says.



You COULD get covered for boxing (I don't have the associated references in front of me regarding what sports are not permitted so please don't quote me on this).  You would have to write a memo and submit it through your chain of command (yearly) for approval.  There's a CFAO somewhere which I don't have access to right now (sitting in class).  You can get more info from the PSP-types when you get in.  Once that memo gets approved then training is not a problem.  But you will have to submit a memo each time you enter a competition.  If you don't get permission it doesn't mean that you can't do it.  It essentially means that if you get hurt you can't claim it as a military injury.

Edited to add more info in the last para.


----------



## ringknocker82

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll admit, that intimidates me just a wee bit, as the last result I got on a 20 meter shuttle run was stage 5.5. Mind you, that was at a Cadet test the day after a very hard rugby practice, so I was already extremely stiff and sore and not exactly at 100% of my physical capability. I am sure I could do better if well-rested. Still, stage 9.5? Damn. I mean, the push-ups and sit-ups and stuff won't be too difficult, but that shuttle run will be a *****.
> 
> Oh well, just more motivation for harder training  ;D And with rugby, swimming and my own training together, I'm sure I will be able to do it. RMC is my dream university, I'll have to do it.



Don't sweat it, after FYOP the beep test will be easy, that's what they're prepping you for. It's funny because I was in the reserves before going to RMC and never had to do the beep test and never did it in high school like a lot of people I've spoken to. Therefore, RMC was my first experience of it. I just thought 7.5 was average and beat myself up when I could barely make it to level ten (I'm a 5'1" chic whose forte is NOT running ). You can imagine my surprise when I did my first EXPRES test after graduating from RMC; level 4 to pass and 6 for incentive. I was always one of the first people to drop out of the beep test at RMC (most of my girlfriends could get to level 11 or higher, b*tches, jk), but I was one of the last to drop out at the EXPRES. So, moral of the story? RMC PPT sucks, but it really prepares you well physically.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

Excellent, I guess I can pick up Taekwondo   again and I heard that the Forces even has a team. I am glad to hear about the boxing though.. Thanks Strike!


*Edit* . The thing I really liked about RMC and regretted not going there is that you are mentally and physically prepared for your courses. I only know of one RTU'ed RMC student ever. My friends that had DP1 last summer (For infantry) had to ruck 28k and out of the Class of 70, only 6 managed to do it and 4 of them were from RMC. I am not saying RMC is better, both RMC and Civi U have their strengths and weaknesses but at RMC your practically forced to stay in shape.. ( With morning PT and constant physical testing)..


----------



## Strike

OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> I am glad to hear about the boxing though.. Thanks Strike!



Just remember that you may not be covered (think long term medical pension) for any injury sustained while doing that sport.  Better to check a little deeper.  Maybe someone here has better access to the CANFORGEN than I do that actually states this.


----------



## nairna

I do Krav Maga, would that be alright?


----------



## Rogo

Out of all the martial arts I feel Krav Maga would be the first to be rejected if the basis for rejection really is (doing too much damage as was stated earlier)


----------



## OneMissionataTime

Haha I remember watching a show about it, it is the epitome of street fighting... Groin, joints , eyes, ears and throat... Use any weapon that you can find. I think they even rolled up magazines used them as striking rods...


----------



## nairna

Yeah we have used the magazine before. Yes it is a lot of "dirty" moves. I really enjoy it though.


----------



## pudd13

No April Fools Jokes about getting an offer before everybody else?


----------



## RCR/ACS

The good news is that other than SCP and CFR no one has heard anything yet.  That means we are still in the game.


----------



## Maverick94

I got accepted today guys!!!


----------



## KY-WPG

Maverick94 said:
			
		

> I got accepted today guys!!!



Now if you are trying to tell the truth none of us will believe you. Should have waited till tomorrow to post if it's true!

I have come to the conclusion that I need to stop expecting it before mid April as I am going to go loony otherwise. Does anyone have an estimate of how many applicants there were this year and roughly how many they plan to accept?


----------



## nairna

I heard two years ago it was around 1500 applicants and last year 300 were selected. That is the only information I know of regarding applicants vs. acceptances.


----------



## 2010newbie

During our swearing in ceremony last July in Toronto they mentioned the following numbers (approximately):

100,000 Inquired, 10,000 Apllied, 2,000 tested, 550 Selected.


----------



## nairna

For ROTP?


----------



## 2010newbie

Wait a minute, is this the DEO 2011-2012 thread??

Yes, ROTP


----------



## pudd13

Yes, I agree, going loony is very easy when you expect it to come at some time before it actually does. I'm telling myself not to get all worked up until mid-April, like I've been told by my recruiter. If it is after mid-April, then I'll be making weekly phone calls to my CFRC until I get an answer.


----------



## Maverick94

Yeah, you guys caugh





			
				KY-WPG said:
			
		

> Now if you are trying to tell the truth none of us will believe you. Should have waited till tomorrow to post if it's true!
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that I need to stop expecting it before mid April as I am going to go loony otherwise. Does anyone have an estimate of how many applicants there were this year and roughly how many they plan to accept?



Yeah you caught me.. April Fools!! hehe


----------



## Bowen

Well, my recruiter told me to phone him on April 4th if I don't hear anything. So that' what I intend to do on Monday. Hopefully, get some information on offers, or at least how the overall process is going.


----------



## Maverick94

My recruiter told me to expect a call next week. I'll probably call next Friday if I don't hear anything.


----------



## nairna

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Wait a minute, is this the DEO 2011-2012 thread??
> 
> Yes, ROTP



lol! I guess my typed reaction isn't working  I am just shocked at those numbers.


----------



## Rogo

2010newbie said:
			
		

> During our swearing in ceremony last July in Toronto they mentioned the following numbers (approximately):
> 
> 100,000 Inquired, 10,000 Apllied, 2,000 tested, 550 Selected.



One Survivor... Ohaaooo!


----------



## Thousand

BACK FROM THE DEAD!  ;D
I entirely forgot about this thread until just a few days ago. I remember when this thread was just starting 
I'm currently working hard to upgrade my current math and physics marks, getting a 90 in physics and 87 in Math, though that may change with the next bit, which is combining probability and combinatorics. LOL

Is anyone else in the ALOY (aboriginal leadership opportunity year) program? I've applied for the prep year through that.


----------



## Maverick94

This week maybe? aha


----------



## KY-WPG

The silence in here is quite unnerving. I know I said I would stop worrying about it but I have checked the thread about a dozen times already today hoping to see some announcements.


----------



## Bowen

I'll be calling today after school, if I find out anything regarding offers, selections etc. I will let you all know.


----------



## Korr12

I spoke with the CFRC today, and from the information I got, we shouldn't hear anything until the end of April to the beginning of May. Another month to wait yet!


----------



## SkyHeff

Here's my tip:

Every time you feel the need to check for updates, drop and give me 10! 

That's 120 push-ups already today, good prep for Recruit Camp  8)

<<Edited to correct my glaring, although mildly amusing, error.>>


----------



## KY-WPG

Deal. As soon as I am home from work I will drop and get them done.


----------



## Journeyman

Heff18 said:
			
		

> .....good prep for Recruti Camp


"Recruti Camp" -- that's just so darn _*cute*_


----------



## Rogo

I really hope your patience can improve between now and bmoq. I know we were the same way last year but jeeeezus, if it doesn't change you'll have hundreds of people on week 1 going "when do we get a rifle?"  2mins later  "do we get one now?"    5mins later "holy hell, I can't wait to get a rifle"    the pushup suggestion was a good one


----------



## Bowen

If it was the same way last year for you guys, and most, if not all, or your guys' patience improved. Chances are ours will as well. There's a huge difference between getting a phone call that could potentially impact the next several years of our lives, and holding a rifle. I don't see what the problem is with being excited and posting it.


----------



## Maverick94

Rogo said:
			
		

> I really hope your patience can improve between now and bmoq. I know we were the same way last year but jeeeezus, if it doesn't change you'll have hundreds of people on week 1 going "when do we get a rifle?"  2mins later  "do we get one now?"    5mins later "holy hell, I can't wait to get a rifle"    the pushup suggestion was a good one



But at least you knew you were gonna get a rifle


----------



## ringknocker82

Journeyman said:
			
		

> "Recruti Camp" -- that's just so darn _*cute*_


 :rofl:  This is the future generation of leaders. They should hand out dictionaries along with our commissioning scrolls. Or better yet, a spell check button.


----------



## SkyHeff

If I had a penny for every DND letterhead I've received that had a spelling mistake, I'd own a Breitling watch.   ;D

I have previously viewed the spell check button as many in my neighbourhood view the clearly posted 50km/h sign outside my apartment. Lesson learned, and my erring ways have been altered!

Back on topic: You'll drive yourself crazy refreshing the forum every 5 minutes to check for updated news. Talking from personal experience, I wish I had done push-ups instead! That first Express Test would have been a joke after the few hundred a day I would have done.

P.S. I cannot believe the spell check fails to recognize the prestige of Breitling. My new found faith in it has been shattered.


----------



## Griffon

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> :rofl:  This is the future generation of leaders. They should hand out dictionaries along with our commissioning scrolls. Or better yet, a spell check button.



It's funny that you mentioned spell check button...there's one available when you draft a post on this forum, right beside the Preview and Post buttons.  :nod:


----------



## Rogo

Sadly it would seem that too many people are too incompetent to click the spell check button or to recognize that they may have made an error. The forums need the spell check integrated like MS Word, but even then I'm sure people would just ignore it.


----------



## 2010newbie

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> :rofl:  This is the future generation of leaders. They should hand out dictionaries along with our commissioning scrolls. Or better yet, a spell check button.



I'd say that is a little harsh. It was an obvious case of a fat-finger mistake. Now if he spelt it "recroot", then you would have a case....


----------



## Rogo

newbie you have seen your fair share of spelling errors on this site too.  I'm surprised that you sympathize.


----------



## George Wallace

Rogo said:
			
		

> Sadly it would seem that too many people are too incompetent to click the spell check button or to recognize that they may have made an error. The forums need the spell check integrated like MS Word, but even then I'm sure people would just ignore it.



 ;D

That may be a bit of an improvement for some, but it still would not recognize the problem that many have with knowing the difference between such words as:

   1.  There, They're, Their;
   2.  Which, Witch;
   3.  Weather, Whether;
   4.  Wear, Where, Were, We're;
   5.  In, Inn;
   6.  So, Sow, Sew;
   7.  To, Too, Two;
   8.  Your, You're;
   9.  You, Ewe;
   10. Here, Hear;
   
and so many other words.  Even dealing with a big word and book like "Thesaurus" may be too large a task for them to handle.   We all do make mistakes from time to time.  Even I have spelled words wrong and still do have a habit of adding or dropping a letter here and there periodically.  Heck.  If I type too fast, I often spell my name wrong.  I guess it comes down as to how our brains function, but it leads us to wonder why and how some expect to achieve lofty heights if they can't equate their lack of communication skills (written) as a demonstration of their less than stellar educations.  Yes!  Our Education System has let us down, by not failing these people, instead passing them on to others to deal with their inadequacies.......Guess we reap what we sow.


Time for the Spelling Sergeant Majors out there to give some drill.



PS.  Even I used Spell Check on this post.   ;D


----------



## 2010newbie

Rogo said:
			
		

> newbie you have seen your fair share of spelling errors on this site too.  I'm surprised that you sympathize.



We all make mistakes and accusing someone of not being capable of being a "future leader" because a forum post had a fat-fingered typo is a little much. I do not sympathize with users posting messages with egregious spelling mistakes and poor grammar. Incorrect usage of words as Mr. Wallace pointed out is the one that probably irks me the most though.


----------



## jwtg

2010newbie said:
			
		

> We all make mistakes and accusing someone of not being capable of being a "future leader" because a forum post had a fat-fingered typo is a little much. I do not sympathize with users posting messages with egregious spelling mistakes and poor grammar. Incorrect usage of words as Mr. Wallace pointed out is the one that probably irks me the most though.



Have to agree.  There is a huge different between a simple typo (especially when a typo ends up actually becoming a real word, if not the word intended but correctly spelled so it slips through spell check) and blatant disregard for proper written communication conventions.  When I see typos, I move on and assume it was simply that- a typo.  

wen i see dis kind of writing, i start 2 get a lil frustrated.


EDIT##: Ironically, fixed a typo.


----------



## ringknocker82

I've taken my share of flak just for forgetting to use a semi-colon, so forgive me for taking my turn at bat. The high school bully usually only starts bullying after having been bullied. I apologize for the bullying.  I just think this is a good place to start taking pride in your grammatical abilities and the more veteran forum users are only trying to instill this in us, which I appreciate. And yes, I felt the need to put my  :2c: in, couldn't help myself.  Remember, a number of CF members think we're only useful for pushing around pens, what are they going to think when we can't even do that right? Just saying!! Plus, "recruti" was funny, it made them sound like cute little green bunnies hopping around.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> I've taken my share of flak just for forgetting to use a semi-colon, so forgive me for taking my turn at bat. The high school bully usually only starts bullying after having been bullied. I apologize for the bullying.  I just think this is a good place to start taking pride in your grammatical abilities and the more veteran forum users are only trying to instill this in us, *which I appreciate. And yes, I felt the need to put my  *:2c: in, couldn't help myself.  Remember, a number of CF members think we're only useful for pushing around pens, what are they going to think when we can't even do that right? Just saying!! Plus, "recruti" was funny, it made them sound like cute little green bunnies hopping around.



Man.. Using And after a period, that is the worst.  ;D Some of the spelling mistakes on these forums are pretty innocent enough. I am a TA at my university and believe me.. Despite some of the awful spelling and grammar on this forum, you can tell when the paper was started the morning of the specified due date and not indented or spellchecked with accuracy. 

*Edit.. Fail forgot a word. Maybe everyone should just proof-read their posts before they post and then they can even review the content so they don't take flak.


----------



## Journeyman

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> Plus, "recruti" was funny, it made them sound like cute little green bunnies hopping around.


It was "Recruti _Camp_"....where mom sends those little bunnies for the summer.  ;D


----------



## Rogo

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Yes!  Our Education System has let us down, by not failing these people, instead passing them on to others to deal with their inadequacies.......




You deserve a Wisers slow clap for that good sir!


----------



## Good2Golf

George, based on recent use of the word within this thread, consider adding:

11.  spelled, spelt  (past participle vs. _triticum spelta_, a grain)



As an aside, if the cadet is of Romanian descent, then _recruti_ is an understandable mistake as that is the proper spelling for the plural of recruit in Romanian.


----------



## Journeyman

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> As an aside, if the cadet is of Romanian descent, then _recruti_ is an understandable mistake as that is the proper spelling for the plural of recruit in Romanian.


So that's what they mean by "clutching at straws."   ;D


----------



## Rogo

jwtg said:
			
		

> Have to agree.  There is a huge different between a simple typo (especially when a typo ends up actually becoming a real word, if not the word intended but correctly spelled so it slips through spell check) and blatant disregard for proper written communication conventions.



Everybody chill, have a juice (if you are 19 and older, 18 where applicable) and realise that ringknocker was not malicious.   On a totally unrelated note.

Who's excited for the Toronto Stanley Cup run for next year?   ;D



Yes mods, I know this is not related to the thread. It will hopefully provide us a full day of hockey discussion rather than the last two weeks of drabble about waiting for the phonecall from the CFRCs.


----------



## 2010newbie

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> George, based on recent use of the word within this thread, consider adding:
> 
> 11.  spelled, spelt  (past participle vs. _triticum spelta_, a grain)



That is a little tricky. Being a member of the Commonwealth, should we also accept the British definition of spelt - past participle?

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/spelt

I hope so because that is how I spell it!  ;D


----------



## Rogo

I use spelt.  To me I feel like I hear it more frequently than "spelled". At least in conversation maybe.


----------



## pudd13

I have always learned to use "spelled" but I do know some people who have learnt to use "spelt."


----------



## Good2Golf

It's a bit like using 'whilst' instead of 'while.'   You can use it, but some think its use seems out of place compared to the more common usage.


----------



## ringknocker82

OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> Despite some of the awful spelling and grammar on this forum, you can tell when the paper was started the morning of the specified due date and not indented or spellchecked with accuracy.





A TA position does not an English guru make. Using an 'and' to start a sentence is acceptable after elementary school as long as it is used correctly. Open a book or a newspaper and try NOT finding 'and' as the start of a sentence. If I use incorrect English, correct me, but don't correct my proper use of the English language because you don't know what you're talking about. Also, your sentence above makes little sense, so I wouldn't be throwing stones if I were you. You shouldn't start with one subject (ie., the forum), then switch to another subject (ie., assignments from students), without connecting the two somehow. Ok, I'm done being petty


----------



## Dou You

Ah, spelling and grammar. If you want to be successful you should no these too things very good.


----------



## Scott

I see some future participants in the great debates surrounding: curly thinger on uniforms, what we call a service with boats, and flying pretty flags off of said boats.

And I don't give a fuck if I spelt anything wrong whilst typing this post.

Why couldn't I go to Recruti Camp? It sounds divine! Care Bear Stare to all of the *mean* instructors.

HUGS!


----------



## ringknocker82

I needed the laugh. Thank you Scott and Dou You!


----------



## Rogo

This will show that you are all incorrect in regards to "and", "while", "whilst", and "spelled". 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R-7ZO4I1pI


----------



## Griffon

So....Back to ROTP....Anybody hear anything yet???  ;D

Hey, at least it's on topic!!!


----------



## KY-WPG

Griffon said:
			
		

> So....Back to ROTP....Anybody hear anything yet???  ;D
> 
> Hey, at least it's on topic!!!



Looking at the thread from last year would lead me to believe that the calls should start Monday next week. Some areas in the western provinces didn't hear until a full month after the board sat.


----------



## Maverick94

KY-WPG said:
			
		

> Looking at the thread from last year would lead me to believe that the calls should start Monday next week. Some areas in the western provinces didn't hear until a full month after the board sat.




I'm glad I'm in Ontario then! ahaha


----------



## PrairieBoy

Oh great, they'll probably forget about us hayseeds out in Saskatchewan until like June


----------



## OneMissionataTime

I was poking fun at you Ringknocker and I was not trying to be pious either. Hey, those two statements have similar correlation, since they both involve grammar. The logic might not be there but I am not writing a thesis paper on, "How Poor Today's youth's Grammar is". However, this is a website and not a formal inquiry so I apologize if you mistook it for another other then a small little chirp. I was just stating the obvious and decided the throw a fun fact, keep things interesting  :. English Teachers / Professors, dislike the use of a conjoining word at the beginning of a sentence, since the beginning of a sentence is the beginning of a new statement, that is why they made commas. Your right though, it is not the "Law of The Land" too not use a conjunction word after a period, it is just common practice. 

 Anyone know any numbers for the manpower for this fiscal year?


----------



## Rogo

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> Oh great, they'll probably forget about us hayseeds out in Saskatchewan until like June



Hell they might even call you for a spot for last year!


----------



## Charlie82

Hello all,

I have been following/creeping this thread for quite some time now and finally decided to sign up, as I am too very anxiously awaiting "the news".


----------



## Dou You

OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> Your *You're* right though, it is not the "Law of The Land" too *to* not use a conjunction word after a period, it is just common practice.



Sorry, I had to  ;D.


----------



## ringknocker82

OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> I was poking fun at you Ringknocker and I was not trying to be pious either. Hey, those two statements have similar correlation, since they both involve grammar. The logic might not be there but I am not writing a thesis paper on, "How Poor Today's youth's Grammar is". However, this is a website and not a formal inquiry so I apologize if you mistook it for another other then a small little chirp. I was just stating the obvious and decided the throw a fun fact, keep things interesting  :. English Teachers / Professors, dislike the use of a conjoining word at the beginning of a sentence, since the beginning of a sentence is the beginning of a new statement, that is why they made commas. Your right though, it is not the "Law of The Land" too not use a conjunction word after a period, it is just common practice.
> 
> Anyone know any numbers for the manpower for this fiscal year?



Everyone likes taking  a shot at the ringknocker, it's ok, I'm used to it. Just so you know, I was a high school English teacher before my current job  Let's call it a truce, shall we?


----------



## Rogo

Well I can put you all to shame, I used to be an astronaut.


----------



## Maverick94

lol ^


----------



## Maverick94

So does anyone have an idea why the selection board, and our notifications are so much later than last year's intake?


----------



## Bowen

I've heard a couple things. Such as new members on the selections committee, therefore things go a bit mixed up of sorts. However, I also heard that they are planning on finishing by Wednesday. I don't think anyone on this site would know for sure though. I'm sure we will start hearing in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Maverick94

2-3 weeks?! .. I thought they had already finished the boards and we would be hearing this week or the next week.


----------



## Bowen

It also depends where you live I guess. I'm from Vancouver. West Coast generally finds out a few weeks after people in Ontario.


----------



## KY-WPG

As I mentioned in a previous post, based on last years thread the calls could very well start today. 

I just wanted to toss out one last good luck to all and I hope a good number of us will have ear to ear smiles by lunch time.

Cheers,

K


----------



## Rogo

If you think the military is on their game enough to hand out calls the same day as they did in previous years then you have another thing coming.   But if someone does get a call today I'll be pleasantly wrong.  ;D


----------



## KY-WPG

Rogo said:
			
		

> If you think the military is on their game enough to hand out calls the same day as they did in previous years then you have another thing coming.   But if someone does get a call today I'll be pleasantly wrong.  ;D



No, no. Last year's calls started March 15th which fell 2 full weeks from the discussed sitting date for the board; which is what I am basing my estimation on.

On another note I just had a call from someone living on the base in Moose Jaw (15th wing I think he said) looking to setup an account with my company. Felt bad that I couldn't help him as we don't have his address listed in our system.  :facepalm:


----------



## Rogo

Oh gotcha, still though I'd be pleasantly surprised if they waited 2 weeks or it takes them the exact same time to get calls out. Would be an interesting stats assignment.


And I simply just don't follow the second part but yes too bad


----------



## VeryMerry

FYI - I spoke with my recruiter today who informed me that no selections have taken place yet. I am not sure if that is for all occupations or just Nursing, my requested trade.


----------



## nairna

I just called my local CFRC and was told by the staff member she was informed that ROTP applicants have received a "top priority" status and that decisions will be coming out shortly if they haven't already. Thought I would pass this along but do remember that this may not be accurate as we have seen a lot of variance in our information. 

P.S. It is so hot out today!  ;D


----------



## Maverick94

nairna said:
			
		

> I just called my local CFRC and was told by the staff member she was informed that ROTP applicants have received a "top priority" status and that decisions will be coming out shortly if they haven't already. Thought I would pass this along but do remember that this may not be accurate as we have seen a lot of variance in our information.
> 
> P.S. It is so hot out today!  ;D



I pray to god, your info is correct  


and yeah its awesome!!


----------



## Booty22

I was told by my local CFRC that ROTP applicants are being slected for Mar eng Mechs before others (like myself) that have/are applying for the trade.


----------



## nairna

I am not sure I understand the last post.


----------



## George Wallace

nairna said:
			
		

> I am not sure I understand the last post.



ROTP applicants are the FIRST priority in hiring.


----------



## R.Reis

I applied for a Nursing Officer *fingers crossed* hope for the best from it, won't hear back until May though. At least that's what I've been told, applied to Windsor and Western for nursing program. I suppose if I don't get accepted for ROTP this year I will apply apply again. If I don't make ROTP period then I will simply apply under Direct Entry, I'm rather intent on making this a career path. Applied for the Navy, but I'll take what they offer, the point is to serve my country and do something I will enjoy, which unfortunately I believe is not the case for some, although in the end they too usually make a career out of it so no big deal service is service.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

I always thought DEO was pretty awesome (Looking at it from a ROTP perspective). You get to start your career right as you begin BMOQ. In comparison it is different than ROTP where you switch on and off between university and your summer courses. That and lets face it.. NCO's and instructors love treating Officer Cadets like crap because it makes us "tough" and "prepared for the future", not because it is fun  ;D. As a DEO, you can use your commission scroll as a sort of barrier from the constant love radiating from Instructors, (except BMOQ since everyone is regarded as an Officer Cadet till graduation, except Doctors, Dentists and Specialists).


----------



## oaktown

They treat you how they feel is deserved. Lets really face it.. NCO's and non-coms are the back bone of the military, at the end of the day a DEO walks in with a commission after a couple months of basic, and you think that makes it so they should treat you like a true officer. I wouldn't hope to have a commissioning scroll in my pocket so they couldn't treat me poorly, I'd much rather earn their respect and trust, so that one day, if I do have the chance to command any of them, that they will respect me and trust me, and know I am truly capable. I mean think about it..at the end of the day, a DEO with commission out of basic, has what over any NCO? A degree is the main separation, and to be honest a lot of NCO's have degrees, even PhD's, especially within the reserves.  Don't ever hide behind your commissioning scroll, that might make them treat you better because they have to, but it wont make them respect you, or put everything they have into it for you.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

It was more of a friendly joke Oaktown, I know NCO's / Instructors treat you not based you on your rank, but how you perform and act under pressure or altogether your maturity level. The fact is though, NCO's are supposed respect an Officer due to their commissioning scroll (Despite the fact that it takes more than a few courses and a piece of paper to say you are the boss and in common practice the Junior Officers are trusting the SNCO's and Warrants). I was just pointing out a difference between ROTP and DEO. I don't have a Commissioning scroll  :, so NCO's can chew into me. Whatever does not kill you, right? It also makes for awesome stories too . For example, when an Officer Cadet ( No names), forgot his rifle and his Section Commander (Instructors) made his whole section carry around large branches instead of C7's and the C8 gunner had to carry around a 1/4 filled jerry-can.. Guess who had the C8  . The whole day, was real riveting to say "Bang" to simulate rifle fire.


----------



## oaktown

It is hard to tell joke, from serious comments online. I didn't mean it as a "you idiot" comment, just a general comment addressing NCO's and officers, etc. My opinion, my view you know?


----------



## ringknocker82

OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> The fact is though, NCO's are supposed respect an Officer due to their commissioning scroll (Despite the fact that it takes more than a few courses and a piece of paper to say you are the boss and in common practice the Junior Officers are trusting the SNCO's and Warrants).



The caveat here is that there is a huge disparity between an NCM showing an officer respect out of duty and actually having respect for said officer. The commissioning scroll, though lovely framed and mounted, only guarantees you the appearance of being respected, but it's up to you to earn the real thing.


----------



## wannabe SF member

OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> I always thought DEO was pretty awesome (Looking at it from a ROTP perspective). You get to start your career right as you begin BMOQ. In comparison it is different than ROTP where you switch on and off between university and your summer courses. That and lets face it.. NCO's and instructors love treating Officer Cadets like crap because it makes us "tough" and "prepared for the future", not because it is fun  ;D. As a DEO, you can use your commission scroll as a sort of barrier from the constant love radiating from Instructors, (except BMOQ since everyone is regarded as an Officer Cadet till graduation, except Doctors, Dentists and Specialists).



From your comment, should I understand tha being ROTP means you haven't started your carreer yet? We might be OCdts for three more years but as far as the army's concerned we're still on the payroll, I'm in the military and what I'm doing and pretending to do  and not doing here at RMC counts very much, same goes for you.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

Was just comparing the difference's of ROTP and DEO, not demeaning ROTP in anyway. Just recalling what I have seen during my courses.


----------



## Legend

This is an ROTP 2011-2012 thread. This is not "lets have a debate on what distinguishes a NCM/NCO from an Officer." If any of you were past your Ocdt stage you would understand that NCM's do more then follow in your foot steps. Regardless whether you are a Junior or Senior Officer, NCM's execute your gameplan. Experienced and highly respected Officers listen to what their team has to say in every aspect of the battlefield and job. You maintain communications with higher, outline battle strategy, and the NCM's, which you seem to belittle, do your dirty work. 

A) You're Ocdt's. Respect the rank system. Whether you are DEO or Commissioned through 4 years of the ROTP does not make you any better then the alternative. 

B) This thread is a discussion for people waiting on decisions. Not for people who have already been accepted prior and want to brag about their acceptances and try to express their all so little knowledge on how military officers develop.


----------



## ringknocker82

Inky said:
			
		

> From your comment, should I understand tha being ROTP means you haven't started your carreer yet? We might be OCdts for three more years but as far as the army's concerned we're still on the payroll, I'm in the military and what I'm doing and pretending to do  and not doing here at RMC counts very much, same goes for you.



I think that I can somewhat see what OneMissionataTime is trying to say (though it really gets me in the craw to say it ). I think his perspective is a popular one, though wrong in my humble opinion. As an RMC grad, I can attest to the fact that instructors tended to look unfavorably upon ROTP candidates, especially those from RMC. I've gathered that they look at us as golden boys and girls, getting a free ride through life. Now, I cannot speak for CivvieU ROTPs, as I have never gone down this route, but, as an RMC student yourself, I'm sure you'll agree it's certainly no 'free ride'. However, I do not agree with OneMissionataTime about the training. ROTP and DEO candidates will have to complete the same number of years in school, or about the same (usually 4 years). However, in that time, a DEO does zero training, whereas an ROTP is pretty much fully trained upon graduation. Mathematically, it takes an ROTP candidate less time to go from Civvie Joe to trained officer. All my fellow infantry officers from RMC were posted to a unit upon graduation, whereas the DEOs still had to do BOTC, SLT, CAP, phase III and Phase IV. That's a lot of training to get done.


----------



## MJP

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> Mathematically, it takes an ROTP candidate less time to go from Civvie Joe to trained officer. All my fellow infantry officers from RMC were posted to a unit upon graduation, whereas the DEOs still had to do BOTC, SLT, CAP, phase III and Phase IV. That's a lot of training to get done.



I am not following your logic here.  A DEO by nature when they join has no school left and starts training right away and depending on the trade and the stars aligning can be fully trained in fairly short order.  A RMC/ROTP dude by the nature of his entry plan has to go to school and can only do military training in their summer months.  They leave school hopefully fully trained (but not always) but it takes 4(sometimes less) years to do so.


----------



## Scott

Also, how many DEO's have some experience (I know a few) as compared to the RMC candidates?

Your logic isn't pure and as simple as it might seem.


----------



## Legend

An argument like that would prove feasible for trades outside the combat arms. If it takes a DEO an additional year of training to hit battalion, it does not mean he will not succeed at being one of the best and the brightest. For the first rank advancement, I can see the how one vs. the other would prove beneficial. Making it Major and above has nothing to do with your ability to climb the ladder at an early stage. 

Good Officers have the ability to command and execute the mission. Great Officers have the ability to keep their arrogance to a minimum, and make the private feel like his job makes the operation succeed. 

Or you can look at it this way. Your education path does not get you into special forces. You either got it or you don't. Same applies for superior officers, and officers that make par. Especially for the Infantry.

Furthermore, for all the Ocdt's who think they are going to be that superior officer. Start with PT. If you can't beat the fastest and strongest individual in your platoon, find another trade.


----------



## ringknocker82

Ok, let's begin with the fact that I am not knocking either entry plan, especially since I WAS an ROTP candidate and am now a DEO. I was merely commenting on someones comment that DEO is a better entry plan. Now, let's do the math. Let's take 2 hypothetical 18 year olds. A is going through DEO and B is going through ROTP. We'll make them both in the infantry trade. A goes to university for 4 years and gets a B.A. A is now 22 years old and has to start training. I'm going to use hypothetical numbers for the courses because I cannot recall what the time period was when I went through. So, 15 weeks for BMOQ, 6 months for SLT (that's generous), 14 weeks for CAP, 14 weeks for Phase III and 14 weeks for Phase IV. So, approximately a year and a half for all the training and with wait time between, let's make it an even 2 years. Now, A has to do all this training, therefore, he will be at least 24 before he is fully tained. Now for B. B does BMOQ after his first year at school, CAP after his second, and Phase III after his third. Upon graduation, he has less than a year of training to do (SLT and Phase IV). Let's round it up to a year, B will be 23 when he is a fully trained officer. Mathematically, B's route was shorter. I'm not saying it's better or worse, just shorter. The comment was made that a DEO gets to start their career right out of BMOQ, my point was simply that they also just spent the last 4+ years at university without the benefit of getting necessary training out of the way. I believe that both entry plans have their ups and their downs. At the end of the day, it's not how you get there, but what you do when you get there.


----------



## MJP

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> Ok, let's begin with the fact that I am not knocking either entry plan, especially since I WAS an ROTP candidate and am now a DEO. I was merely commenting on someones comment that DEO is a better entry plan. Now, let's do the math. Let's take 2 hypothetical 18 year olds. A is going through DEO and B is going through ROTP. We'll make them both in the infantry trade. A goes to university for 4 years and gets a B.A. A is now 22 years old and has to start training. I'm going to use hypothetical numbers for the courses because I cannot recall what the time period was when I went through. So, 15 weeks for BMOQ, 6 months for SLT (that's generous), 14 weeks for CAP, 14 weeks for Phase III and 14 weeks for Phase IV. So, approximately a year and a half for all the training and with wait time between, let's make it an even 2 years. Now, A has to do all this training, therefore, he will be at least 24 before he is fully tained. Now for B. B does BMOQ after his first year at school, CAP after his second, and Phase III after his third. Upon graduation, he has less than a year of training to do (SLT and Phase IV). Let's round it up to a year, B will be 23 when he is a fully trained officer. Mathematically, B's route was shorter. I'm not saying it's better or worse, just shorter. The comment was made that a DEO gets to start their career right out of BMOQ, my point was simply that they also just spent the last 4+ years at university without the benefit of getting necessary training out of the way. I believe that both entry plans have their ups and their downs. At the end of the day, it's not how you get there, but what you do when you get there.



Well now at least I can follow your logic even if it seems to be based on age rather than experience in the military.  The simple fact is that based on your example ONCE joining the military a DEO becomes effective in two years vice the four years for RMC/ROTP folks.  Regardless thanks for clarifying.


----------



## ringknocker82

MJP said:
			
		

> Well now at least I can follow your logic even if it seems to be based on age rather than experience in the military.  The simple fact is that based on your example ONCE joining the military a DEO becomes effective in two years vice the four years for RMC/ROTP folks.  Regardless thanks for clarifying.



I'm happy that clarified that a bit. The comment was in no ways directed at experience. That's a whole different can of worms.


----------



## Rogo

Legend said:
			
		

> This is an ROTP 2011-2012 thread. This is not "lets have a debate on what distinguishes a NCM/NCO from an Officer."
> 
> B) This thread is a discussion for people waiting on decisions. Not for people who have already been accepted prior and want to brag about their acceptances and try to express their all so little knowledge on how military officers develop.



Wouldn't the rest of what you just wrote add fuel to the fire that you are condemning?


----------



## Scott

Milpoints inbound.


----------



## Legend

Rogo said:
			
		

> Wouldn't the rest of what you just wrote add fuel to the fire that you are condemning?



Negative. Think about what mindset you were in last year on "your" thread. Everytime an individual posted something after the selection hearings you were hoping that it was the first selection. How do you think these boys feel when you're constantly posting about grammar mistakes and how glorious your summer was during basic. There was chatter about NCM's and how some would like to be this kind of leader over their subordinates. 

When the time comes that these Ocdts need to prove themself, they will realise when it comes down to real time operations that it does not matter if the private makes a call or the commanding officer of that unit. It is about teamwork, and to make that team work, respect all.


----------



## Scott

Legend said:
			
		

> respect all.



That sort of flies in the face of the rest of your post.

Respect all. Respect all users and their posts that aim to contribute here.

Unless you want to start moderating and paying the bills?

Get over yourself, please.

Scott
Staff


----------



## dapaterson

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> The comment was made that a DEO gets to start their career right out of BMOQ, my point was simply that they also just spent the last 4+ years at university without the benefit of getting necessary training out of the way. I believe that both entry plans have their ups and their downs. At the end of the day, it's not how you get there, but what you do when you get there.



From a CF perspective:  DEO = enrol + 1 1/2 years = employable officer.  ROTP = enrol + 4 years = employable officer.  So the DEO provides a usable product sooner, at lower initial and lower long-term cost (pension benefits accrue through university for ROTP).  As well, if we assume a 25 year career, the CF also gets more years of trained service out of the DEO - 23 1/2 vs 21 years.


----------



## yoman

dapaterson said:
			
		

> From a CF perspective:  DEO = enrol + 1 1/2 years = employable officer.  ROTP = enrol + 4 years = employable officer.  So the DEO provides a usable product sooner, at lower initial and lower long-term cost (pension benefits accrue through university for ROTP).  As well, if we assume a 25 year career, the CF also gets more years of trained service out of the DEO - 23 1/2 vs 21 years.



Even with ROTP they might still have to wait before we become employable. I still have a years worth of phase training to do after I graduate.


----------



## jwtg

I wonder, is there a correlation between percentage of training success and entry plan?  IE, if I were to make a guess (and it is that- an uninformed guess) I would say that RMC grads are more likely to be successful in their military training.  They have daily exposure to the CF and experience that no DEO (without prior CF time...) could possibly have.  Does anyone know of official figures, if they exist, as to what % of RMC grads successfully complete all their training compared to DEO candidates, or even ROTP Civ U?  I hope to be Civ U ROTP, but I don't expect to receive the same kind of preparation during the year that RMC grads do, and I realize I might have to work a little harder to stay on pace.

All this to say that if the ROTP candidate is more of a sure thing (IF that is the case- I'm not saying that it is) then it would probably make it difficult to compare who is more financially safe and time-efficient as a future officer.


----------



## George Wallace

jwtg said:
			
		

> I wonder, is there a correlation between percentage of training success and entry plan?  IE, if I were to make a guess (and it is that- an uninformed guess) I would say that RMC grads are more likely to be successful in their military training.  They have daily exposure to the CF and experience that no DEO (without prior CF time...) could possibly have.  Does anyone know of official figures, if they exist, as to what % of RMC grads successfully complete all their training compared to DEO candidates, or even ROTP Civ U?  I hope to be Civ U ROTP, but I don't expect to receive the same kind of preparation during the year that RMC grads do, and I realize I might have to work a little harder to stay on pace.
> 
> All this to say that if the ROTP candidate is more of a sure thing (IF that is the case- I'm not saying that it is) then it would probably make it difficult to compare who is more financially safe and time-efficient as a future officer.



Not really.  What you will find is that if a ROTP candidate fails out as a Pilot, a Cbt Arms officer or whatever occupation that they were slated for, they will be retained and given another occupation.  An officer candidate from any of the other entry plans will most likely be Released if they are a Training Failure.  Why?  Well the CF has invested heavily for four years to give the ROTP candidate an education and wants to get their monies worth out of them.  They have not invested anything towards candidates coming in from the other Entry Plans, so it is no loss to the CF to give them the boot.  ROTP candidates, if you remember, have to serve a fixed amount of time, depending on their Degree, to pay off their educations.  I personally know of at least one ROTP graduate who retired as a Capt after close to thirty years of service.   So, no a ROTP candidate is not "more of a sure thing".


----------



## jwtg

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Not really.  What you will find is that if a ROTP candidate fails out as a Pilot, a Cbt Arms officer or whatever occupation that they were slated for, they will be retained and given another occupation.  An officer candidate from any of the other entry plans will most likely be Released if they are a Training Failure.  Why?  Well the CF has invested heavily for four years to give the ROTP candidate an education and wants to get their monies worth out of them.



I guess in that sense the ROTP candidate even has the potential to become more of a burden than an investment if they're not quite as capable as they might have seemed at the time of their selection.

I guess the CF can't take the poker approach- money in the pot isn't yours any more, so fold when your hand won't win.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

jwtg said:
			
		

> I guess in that sense the ROTP candidate even has the potential to become more of a burden than an investment if they're not quite as capable as they might have seemed at the time of their selection.
> 
> I guess the CF can't take the poker approach- money in the pot isn't yours any more, so fold when your hand won't win.



Totally agree, ROTP is much more heavily invested by the Government IE: Subsidies for School Books and Semesters than DEO, that is the reason we have  ROTP / DEO . I don't know the type of terms of service that DEO's receive but I know ROTP types range from 5 - 8 years of obligatory service.


----------



## Rogo

jwtg said:
			
		

> I wonder, is there a correlation between percentage of training success and entry plan?  IE, if I were to make a guess (and it is that- an uninformed guess) I would say that RMC grads are more likely to be successful in their military training.  They have daily exposure to the CF and experience that no DEO (without prior CF time...) could possibly have.  Does anyone know of official figures, if they exist, as to what % of RMC grads successfully complete all their training compared to DEO candidates, or even ROTP Civ U?  I hope to be Civ U ROTP, but I don't expect to receive the same kind of preparation during the year that RMC grads do, and I realize I might have to work a little harder to stay on pace.
> 
> All this to say that if the ROTP candidate is more of a sure thing (IF that is the case- I'm not saying that it is) then it would probably make it difficult to compare who is more financially safe and time-efficient as a future officer.



A slight tangent, but I do recall one Captain in St Jean saying how when it comes in to spots such as getting your jump wings and such, RMC grads are generally chosen rather than Civi U.  Now I can't say this is credible but if it is the case whether it be intentional or not, it is interesting non?


----------



## jwtg

Rogo said:
			
		

> A slight tangent, but I do recall one Captain in St Jean saying how when it comes in to spots such as getting your jump wings and such, RMC grads are generally chosen rather than Civi U.



That would be a little disappointing- and not just because I hope to be ROTP Civ U.  I'm not sure what factors are weighed when considering who should get spots for things like jump wings, but I would hope that an applicants preference of educational institution would not be one of them.


----------



## George Wallace

If it is indeed true, it may be just a case of "administration".  RMC has all the candidates in one location, not scattered across the land, and can load a large number on a bus and drive for an hour to Trenton, place the candidates on course, and then pick them up when they have completed their last jump.  A cost effective way to qualify a group of pers.  

Bringing in people from all across the land is expensive and involves a fair bit more logistics.


----------



## Rogo

I had meant after they were commissioned and trained.  If true I figure its not due to an official preference probably just the candidates they like more have come from RMC.


----------



## Journeyman

jwtg said:
			
		

> That would be a little disappointing- and not just because I hope to be ROTP Civ U.  I'm not sure what factors are weighed when considering who should get spots for things like jump wings, but I would hope that an applicants preference of educational institution would not be one of them.


Vacancies on Basic Para are pretty scarce, with priority naturally going to those filling parachute billets (CANSOFCOM and the Bn Jump Coys). 

"Spare" capacity may go to deserving personel, however deterimined. (I think it was Orwell who commented on some animals' equality   )


/tangent


----------



## jwtg

Rogo said:
			
		

> I had meant after they were commissioned and trained.  If true I figure its not due to an official preference  probably just the candidates they like more have come from RMC.



That would make more sense.  It's too bad people would make their choices based on 'unofficial' preference (aka favoritism) instead of merit.  No one tells ROTP applicants that they're shooting themselves in the feet for preferring Civ U at the time of their application.

That being said, I'm no conspiracy theorist and I don't fear for the future of my career because of my preference for Civ U.


----------



## Rogo

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Vacancies on Basic Para are pretty scarce, with priority naturally going to those filling parachute billets (CANSOFCOM and the Bn Jump Coys).



Sorry what I wrote was actually not what the Cpt told me but your comment jogged my memory. He had said that Bn Jump Coy Platoon Officers are generally more likely to have come from RMC than Civi U. The term old boys club came up.


----------



## George Wallace

Rogo said:
			
		

> I had meant after they were commissioned and trained.  If true I figure its not due to an official preference probably just the candidates they like more have come from RMC.



You seem to be leaning towards a conclusion that is totally wrong.  RMC candidates do not necessarily make stronger/better/whatever officers than those from the Civie U's or other Entry Plans.  Everyone has a "leadership" style, and not everyone needs to have developed one at RMC.  They can develop an effective style outside of the RMC environment just as well as within it.  Some may develop a style that outshines those of their RMC peers.  General Hillier, for example, attended Memorial University in Newfoundland.   He seems to have done well; becoming CDS.


----------



## dapaterson

George Wallace said:
			
		

> General Hillier, for example, attended Memorial University in Newfoundland.   He seems to have done well; becoming CDS.



Of course, this could lead to the debate about doing well (individual achievement) and doing well (organizational change and influence).

Gen (ret'd) Hillier's legacy has yet to be determined, but there's a building on Startop he created that could most profitably be used as an impact zone - perferably with its staff all in their offices at the time.


"Fire Mission Regiment"


----------



## Rogo

Oh no no no, I am not saying this is a personal conclusion. I just said this is something I heard and the idea is interesting to say the least.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

jwtg said:
			
		

> I wonder, is there a correlation between percentage of training success and entry plan?  IE, if I were to make a guess (and it is that- an uninformed guess) I would say that RMC grads are more likely to be successful in their military training.  They have daily exposure to the CF and experience that no DEO (without prior CF time...) could possibly have.  Does anyone know of official figures, if they exist, as to what % of RMC grads successfully complete all their training compared to DEO candidates, or even ROTP Civ U?  I hope to be Civ U ROTP, but I don't expect to receive the same kind of preparation during the year that RMC grads do, and I realize I might have to work a little harder to stay on pace.
> 
> All this to say that if the ROTP candidate is more of a sure thing (IF that is the case- I'm not saying that it is) then it would probably make it difficult to compare who is more financially safe and time-efficient as a future officer.



RMC provides one unique experience, and Civi U provides another. Despite living and working in a military environment, RMC cadets/ grads are not necessarily better off than their Civi U or DEO counterparts- its all about the individual and their attitude. At the end of the day its about how much you put into it, and how much you take away from whatever leadership or life experiences you get. Whatever route you take, you get 4 years of education interspersed with valuable military training and other unique experiences that will affect the way you lead- put 100% into everything, learn from your experiences, and take them with you. Don't get preoccupied with how your entry plan will affect your time in the CF, after all it is just an entry plan. 

My  :2c:, from my short experiences at RMC.


----------



## Journeyman

RMC_Cadet said:
			
		

> At the end of the day its about how much you put into it, and how much you take away from whatever leadership or life experiences you get


......and whether or not you get a Queen's girlfriend


----------



## jwtg

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Gen (ret'd) Hillier's legacy has yet to be determined, but there's a building on Startop he created that could most profitably be used as an impact zone - perferably with its staff all in their offices at the time.



Well I don't know about you, but I certainly wouldn't attribute that to the fact that he went to a Civi U.


----------



## MJP

Rogo said:
			
		

> A slight tangent, but I do recall one Captain in St Jean saying how when it comes in to spots such as getting your jump wings and such, RMC grads are generally chosen rather than Civi U.  Now I can't say this is credible but if it is the case whether it be intentional or not, it is interesting non?



Rogo,

You always have to consider the source when people say silly things like that and decide for yourself if they are talking out of the bottom part of their orifice or not.  I personally would say, knowing the source that told you, that they were full of it but what do I know...


----------



## Rogo

Hey just passing on what I heard, no way of me knowing if its true.


----------



## Bowen

This is what I received in an e-mail yesterday.(Kind of unrelated to what you guys are talking about now, but I will share anyway.)

-The Board has met and has completed it's work. However, names of candidates receiving RMC offers are unavailable.
-The earliest admission offers are going out is April 15th. However, since it is a Friday it's more likely most people will hear next week.
-The rest states that everyone make sure you stay in contact with your RC, and that the deadline for accepting an offer(if given one) is around the 29th of April.


----------



## Maverick94

Bowen said:
			
		

> This is what I received in an e-mail yesterday.(Kind of unrelated to what you guys are talking about now, but I will share anyway.)
> 
> -The Board has met and has completed it's work. However, names of candidates receiving RMC offers are unavailable.
> -The earliest admission offers are going out is April 15th. However, since it is a Friday it's more likely most people will hear next week.
> -The rest states that everyone make sure you stay in contact with your RC, and that the deadline for accepting an offer(if given one) is around the 29th of April.



And Bowen, with that news you have made my already awesome day, better!


----------



## Booty22

Bowen said:
			
		

> This is what I received in an e-mail yesterday.(Kind of unrelated to what you guys are talking about now, but I will share anyway.)
> 
> -The Board has met and has completed it's work. However, names of candidates receiving RMC offers are unavailable.
> -The earliest admission offers are going out is April 15th. However, since it is a Friday it's more likely most people will hear next week.
> -The rest states that everyone make sure you stay in contact with your RC, and that the deadline for accepting an offer(if given one) is around the 29th of April.





			
				Maverick94 said:
			
		

> And Bowen, with that news you have made my already awesome day, better!



If that is true, then I guess sometime in May if there is still a spot in my trade I should get an offer......?


----------



## ringknocker82

Good luck everyone, hope you get your phone calls!  ;D


----------



## nairna

Sounds good to me. Fingers crossed.


----------



## PuckChaser

Booty22 said:
			
		

> If that is true, then I guess sometime in May if there is still a spot in my trade I should get an offer......?



This is only for students applying ROTP. From your previous posts, you are applying as a NCM, so this does not apply to you.


----------



## nairna

Hopefully this will be correct and go along with what Bowen wrote earlier:

Me: I was curious to know if you know anything about the ROTP selection board and whether they have sat yet or when they will be sitting?
CF: They sat and results should be out very soon.
Me: Oh, well that is all I wanted to know. Thank you.

So if all is swell we should know soon!

P.S. Another beautiful day!


----------



## cobalt

Anyone receive any offers today? I am pondering calling my RC and asking if they have heard anything back on the selection process, but I am not sure if I should.


----------



## nairna

Nothing here. If you haven't emailed your councilor many times before asking him/her about the status of your application I don't see what harm it would do to ask. I think they will start next week but who knows. It is only 14:27 here, still two hours before everyone goes home for the weekend.


----------



## Rogo

I don't see why everyone is so intent on calling their CFRCs. I know everyone is anxious but honestly, until a flood of people start posting that they were told yay or nay and you havn't hear anything...then there is really no reason to call the CFRC.   I know personally how awful it feels to wait to hear but at the same point, the recruiters have a lot of work to do outside of answering phone calls and I sincerely think that having 30 people call all asking if they were accepted must get tiring after awhile. When they know, you'll know. When others hear and you havn't then call.    My :2c:

Just imagine how annoying it would be to you if while you were at school or at work the recruiter called you every week to say that they hadn't heard anything.


----------



## KY-WPG

I was told quite a few times by my recruiter that the applicant in most cases receives the offer letter a few days before the RC is informed of the accepted applicants. So if the above post about offers going out today the 15Th is correct, they probably don't have the info you seek just yet. 

You lucky easterners will probably find a lovely surprise in your mailbox Monday or Tuesday. My Central/Western neighbours and I will probably have to wait till later on in the week. 

-K


----------



## 2011Applicant

My file manager just called me and informed me that I got into RMC through the ROTP
Happiest news I've ever gotten.
Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## PuckChaser

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> My file manager just called me and informed me that I got into RMC through the ROTP
> Happiest news I've ever gotten.
> Good luck to everyone else!



Congrats.


----------



## shiska

I just called my RC (Winnipeg) and was told that they don't have the results yet but they should be available "very soon"


----------



## KY-WPG

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> My file manager just called me and informed me that I got into RMC through the ROTP
> Happiest news I've ever gotten.
> Good luck to everyone else!



Congrats! 

May I ask for what occupation and what area of the country you currently (not for long) reside?


----------



## Maverick94

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> My file manager just called me and informed me that I got into RMC through the ROTP
> Happiest news I've ever gotten.
> Good luck to everyone else!



Congratulations!! Might I ask where you are from? So I can judge as to when I might  receive my call.


----------



## Rogo

Congrats


----------



## jwtg

I called my recruiter and was told the results are in, job offers haven't been sent out yet (at least from Ottawa) so everything he told me was 'unofficial.'

I got some very good 'unofficial' news.  I'll wait until it's 'official' before putting it up here though!!


----------



## Bowen

Just called. Nothing yet on the West Coast. Guess I'll be riding out the weekend. =/


----------



## 2011Applicant

Maverick94 said:
			
		

> Congratulations!! Might I ask where you are from? So I can judge as to when I might  receive my call.


Southwestern Ontario
CFRC London is where my file was out of.


----------



## Bowen

Did they tell you for which trade you got accepted for?


----------



## Maverick94

I'm glad I'm busy this weekend because this could be the longest weekend ever !


----------



## 2011Applicant

Bowen said:
			
		

> Did they tell you for which trade you got accepted for?


Air Combat Systems Officer, it was my first choice.
Apparently 25 files were sent from the RC, and only 9 were accepted.


----------



## Bowen

Congratulations!
So did 9 get accepted to RMC? Or only 9 got ROTP?

Oh man! That's definitely the trade I want!(ACSO)
Hopefully, I'll see you in Kingston. Then working with you afterwards.

Good Luck to everyone else!


----------



## 2011Applicant

It's my understanding that only 9 got accepted to ROTP
Where is your file out of?


----------



## nairna

Congrats!

Nine people total got accepted to ROTP for ACSO you mean, correct?


----------



## pudd13

Just got my call from the recruiting centre. Accepted for my first choice, Pilot at RMC. CFRC New Wistminster, by the way. Congrats to all who make it, the wait has been ridiculous, but a good taste of all the waiting to come.


----------



## SkyHeff

nairna said:
			
		

> Nine people total got accepted to ROTP for ACSO you mean, correct?



No, 9 out of 25 files sent from CFRC London received ROTP offers, thus far.

Congrats to all, and remember, it will take a few days or more (starting Monday) to sort out all the offers and make the phone calls! Deep breathes before you start panicking on why you haven't heard yet, then do 10 push-ups


----------



## 2011Applicant

nairna said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> Nine people total got accepted to ROTP for ACSO you mean, correct?


Nine people out of 25 _applicants_ total.
ie. 25 people applied for ROTP for various trades, nine people total got accepted.


----------



## nairna

Oh I see. Thank you for clarifying. Again, congrats and to you as well pudd13.


----------



## Bowen

Just got a phone call!!!

I have been accepted as an Aerospace Control Officer. I will be going to RMC next year. 
(Out of CFRC New Westminster as well.)


----------



## 2011Applicant

Congrats 
I'll see you there


----------



## Maverick94

Congratulations Everyone!


----------



## JRBond

Congratulations to everyone. 
Has anyone who applied through CFRC Halifax heard yet? If not I suppose we'll have to wait until next week as it's 1800 here and the RC closed at 1600...


----------



## PrairieBoy

I phoned my RC, CFRC Saskatoon. I was told that they didn't have any information for me today, but they were 99% certain they would have it by Monday. I'm excited, but also prepared to be disappointed.


----------



## LJohnson

Just spoke with CFRC New West, I have been accepted into ROTP as a Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer. I will be going to UBC Kelowna next year.

They asked me if I accepted. I must have sounded like an idiot, I just giggled and said "what?" Like there's any way I'd turn it down.

Huzzahs!


----------



## trampbike

For those going through civilian university, do you have any idea when you are going to go to St-Jean for the boot camp? Is it normally done during the first summer?

Congrats to everyone accepted! I hope to have so good news too next week.


----------



## KY-WPG

trampbike said:
			
		

> For those going through civilian university, do you have any idea when you are going to go to St-Jean for the boot camp? Is it normally done during the first summer?
> 
> Congrats to everyone accepted! I hope to have so good news too next week.



From what I have gathered from other posts; you would do your first part of training in the summer following your first year of school.


----------



## Rogo

LJohnson said:
			
		

> They asked me if I accepted. I must have sounded like an idiot, I just giggled and said "what?" Like there's any way I'd turn it down.



I'm sure they've had the giggly response more than once.


----------



## 2011Applicant

Rogo said:
			
		

> I'm sure they've had the giggly response more than once.


I'm guilty as charged


----------



## Bowen

Oh definitely! Took me a couple tries to say "I accept!" I guess saying "Yes" would have been loads easier. :facepalm:

My fathers first response "I wonder how many people can say they have TWO kids attending RMC."  ;D


----------



## LJohnson

trampbike said:
			
		

> For those going through civilian university, do you have any idea when you are going to go to St-Jean for the boot camp? Is it normally done during the first summer?



I have been told conflicting stories on this. I was told by one recruiter that they have set it up so all successful ROTP applicants go to BMOQ before heading to their respective schools in September. I have been told by another that the majority of ROTP applicants do not go to BMOQ until the summer following their first subsidized year of education. When I spoke with the recruiter today, they told me that right now they are just processing the list of applicants to see who will be accepted, and I should hear back from them with more information within a few weeks.

So basically, no one appears to know for sure, or they are keeping their cards so close to their chest that we can't even be sure they are cards at all. At least now the most important bit of information is being sent out, the rest is just details. And I have no problem waiting for details.


----------



## Dou You

trampbike said:
			
		

> For those going through civilian university, do you have any idea when you are going to go to St-Jean for the boot camp? Is it normally done during the first summer?



You attend a two week Recruit Camp the August before school starts. After your first year of school you will do BMOQ.


----------



## SkyHeff

> For those going through civilian university, do you have any idea when you are going to go to St-Jean for the boot camp? Is it normally done during the first summer?



If the recent history holds true, successful applicants will attend a ~2-3 week Recruit Camp this August and then attend BMOQ the following summer.


----------



## Krokedans

I have just been accepted into RMC as a Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer via CFC New Westminster, BC. I went into shock, and almost couldn't form a coherent sentence to accept!


----------



## Clancey01

Anyone know how my offer would work (If I was to get accepted). My application is a CT and the recruiter I was dealing with told me I wouldn't hear from him. Anyone remember from past years what happened?


----------



## JRBond

If I'm not mistaken you will receive a letter from the Director of Military Careers (DMILC7).


----------



## Lynx281

Hey guys, I went into my CFRC in Toronto and found out I have been accepted for my second choice being "Naval Combat Systems Engineer". They still have to call me to confirm it though, so don't be alarmed if some of you haven't received news just yet.


----------



## Clancey01

JRBond said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken you will receive a letter from the Director of Military Careers (DMILC7).



A letter? Thats brutal. I thought even the CF was beyond that. Ah well, thank you kindly for the heads up.


----------



## a.schamb

Congrats to everyone accepted!


----------



## runormal

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> Nine people out of 25 _applicants_ total.
> ie. 25 people applied for ROTP for various trades, nine people total got accepted.


I'm one of those 16 people. Agh, I am bringing in an updated transcript on Monday, because i told my interviewer my marks just didn't bring the paper to prove it. Last year Functions Mark, 47  , this year 81.


----------



## MCplManser

I'm on the east coast waiting to hear if I was a successful candidate. Since mine is A CT through DMilC, might still be a while.


----------



## Dissident

MCplManser said:
			
		

> I'm on the east coast waiting to hear if I was a successful candidate. Since mine is A CT through DMilC, might still be a while.



You never mentioned that you were CT'ing to officer. No wonder you didn't think you would make it to sgt.

Joe


----------



## Clancey01

MCplManser said:
			
		

> I'm on the east coast waiting to hear if I was a successful candidate. Since mine is A CT through DMilC, might still be a while.



I'm in the same boat.


----------



## macknightcr

Those going Civy U you will be doing a two week training period this summer at the MEGA.  It used to happen at CMR-SJ but you will be the first pool to go through the MEGA this summer and then again next summer for BMOQ.

Congrats to everyone accepted.


----------



## oaktown

Is anyone on here going MARS. I didn't even list 2nd and 3rd choices at the advice of my file manager because I am currently part way through my MARS training in the reserves.


----------



## seagull135

so wait, only 9 got accepted to ROTP so far? please explain I don't understand.
so has the admissions board notified every CFRC?


----------



## Bowen

seagull135 said:
			
		

> so wait, only 9 got accepted to ROTP so far? please explain I don't understand.
> so has the admissions board notified every CFRC?



Only 9 out of the 25 applicants out of CFRC London got accepted. There's definitely plenty more candidates that have been notified.


----------



## Legend

runormal said:
			
		

> I'm one of those 16 people. Agh, I am bringing in an updated transcript on Monday, because i told my interviewer my marks just didn't bring the paper to prove it. Last year Functions Mark, 47  , this year 81.



There are three rounds of selection. Just because you did not get picked up first round does not mean there is not a chance you will not get in. A lot of individuals submit these applications in September. A lot can change between that duration of time. People may turn down these offers and then it is back to the merit list. 

chin up


----------



## pudd13

Here is how my phone call went. "You've been offered your first choice, Pilot at RMC." "HAHAHAHAHAHA are you joking?" "No we don't joke about that sort of thing around here. I take it you accept then." "Of course" "Well I need to go make offers to other people now, believe it or not, some people would actually decline that offer." "Those people must be crazy." "Yup, they are. The RC will be in contact with you again shortly. Have a nice day and congrats."

I do not understand how some people could go through the entire application process just to turn something down. It seems ludicrous to me.


----------



## Maverick94

oaktown said:
			
		

> Is anyone on here going MARS. I didn't even list 2nd and 3rd choices at the advice of my file manager because I am currently part way through my MARS training in the reserves.



I applied for MARS as my first choice.



			
				macknightcr said:
			
		

> Those going Civy U you will be doing a two week training period this summer at the MEGA.  It used to happen at CMR-SJ but you will be the first pool to go through the MEGA this summer and then again next summer for BMOQ.
> 
> Congrats to everyone accepted.



Whats the MEGA?


----------



## Rogo

pudd13 said:
			
		

> \
> I do not understand how some people could go through the entire application process just to turn something down. It seems ludicrous to me.



Suppose it was not their preferred choice, or they have changed their mind over the 7months since submitting their application.


----------



## seagull135

So I'm from Sault Ste Marie.
I didn't get a call this Friday, does that mean I missed the first wave of admissions?


----------



## nairna

No, I think the selection happened later in the day so only a few in the EST zone may have received a call while a couple of our more western friends were called because of the time difference.


----------



## hockey2010

Oaktown, I have MARS as my second choice.



			
				seagull135 said:
			
		

> So I'm from Sault Ste Marie.
> I didn't get a call this Friday, does that mean I missed the first wave of admissions?



No it doesn't mean you missed the first round. All of the calls don't come out on the same day, so you could hear sometime in the next couple of weeks.



			
				Maverick94 said:
			
		

> Whats the MEGA?



The MEGA is the name of the huge building in St.Jean where you do basic training.


----------



## oaktown

Those who have applied MARS have you heard anything? I feel it is going to be a tricky trade to get an offer in, they needed MARS officers like non other than they over recruited and had major back logs on training, now who knows? 

Did anyone applying for MARS hear anything or remember their recruiters saying anything about numbers / difficulty to getting accepted for MARS?


----------



## OneMissionataTime

Rogo said:
			
		

> Suppose it was not their preferred choice, or they have changed their mind over the 7months since submitting their application.



Or something.. In their life changed drastically. Everyone is different and experiences different things, life loves to through you curve balls. I knew two guys that backed out of ROTP because of their scholarships down-south to baseball. 
(A less dramatic reason).


----------



## Bowen

I know someone who declined an offer last year. He didn't do a lot of research before submitting his application. After a few months of discussing what he would be doing he decided it wasn't what he expected ahead of time and therefore decided it wasn't for him anymore.


----------



## pudd13

I suppose there would be legitimate reasons to back out, thats for sure. I guess I am just a little biased because as far as I see, there would never be a legitimate reason for me to back out.


----------



## Maverick94

Since CFRC Toronto has their list of acceptances in, do you guys think I'll be getting the call Monday? Or they might wait till later in the week?


----------



## nairna

I hope Monday, I am there as well.


----------



## Islander03

Still waiting from CFRC Charlottetown, hoping for a call Monday!!


----------



## Good2Golf

Congrats to all who have received acceptance news so far.  As you all can imagine, there are many files and it may take several days to contact all those being given an offer.

For those going the CT route, have patience, it usually takes several weeks longer because there is the additional step of consolidating offers through the component transfer section in MILPERSCOM...



			
				JRBond said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken you will receive a letter from the Director of Military Careers (DMILC7).



They may also get a call to the transferees as well, but the letter is the official means of notifying those CF members applying to ROTP of their acceptance.



			
				Sapper01 said:
			
		

> A letter? Thats brutal. I thought even the CF was beyond that. Ah well, thank you kindly for the heads up.



Letter - brutal?   ???   How is a letter brutal?  

Although considered by some to be "old school", letters are formal things you can hold on to and appreciate for a long time.  In addition to my original ROTP acceptance letter I received back in the mid-80's, I have also received letters from my chain-of-command for my promotions, service decorations and commendations...I don't have them framed, but it is nice to have them as a personalized reminder of the accomplishment or occasion for which they were issued. 

For those who have not yet received acknowledgement of your acceptance, be patient, hopefully you receive good news soon.

Regards
G2G


----------



## Clancey01

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Letter - brutal?   ???   How is a letter brutal?



I just meant additional waiting is going to be rough. I do understand what you mean about how it's something nice to hold onto.


----------



## cobalt

Comgrats to everyone who was accepted. Did anyone receive any offers for armour officer? I'm still waiting on CFRC Kitchener for the results. Hopefully Monday will be the day!!


----------



## seagull135

Since I took the Component Transfer route, I will probably have to wait yet another 2-3 weeks?


----------



## Good2Golf

seagull135 said:
			
		

> Since I took the Component Transfer route, I will probably have to wait yet another 2-3 weeks?



Yes.  Perhaps even a bit longer.

It's a single office with a small team team working the transfers, so it takes longer than the task spread out across many recruiting centers to advise civilians of the offers. Remember, you are already in the CF and there is a fair amount of administration that must take place to facilitate the Reserve to Reg Force transfer, and it's not something that the recruiting centers have the mandate to do.

Have no doubt, however, that retaining your vested rights of pay at current rank (and any remaining incentives for future years as an OCdt) will have made the additional wait well worth it. I know someone at RMC earning close to twice a regular ROTP cadet's pay, and more than twice when you take into account the flat-rate R&Q charged to all ROTP cadets.

Regards
G2G


----------



## Shock

I am a CT also and I am course loaded for my QL3 in early May. From what I've read, I may not get a letter until I am already on course. Have any previous ROTP applicants on this forum been in a similar situation? If so, what happens when I accept the offer (assuming I am selected) if I am already on course?


----------



## Good2Golf

Shock said:
			
		

> I am a CT also and I am course loaded for my QL3 in early May. From what I've read, I may not get a letter until I am already on course. Have any previous ROTP applicants on this forum been in a similar situation? If so, what happens when I accept the offer (assuming I am selected) if I am already on course?



Shock, two things:

1) Advise your D Mil C 7 point of contact of the dates that you will be on course, and provide them with contact information, so they will know how to get a hold of you if you are accepted into ROTP; and

2) If you do get an offer, there will be paperwork and clearances to complete at your unit and return to D Mil C 7 in time for the transfer to be completed in time for you to start at the 2 week recruit camp at RMCC (mid-Aug start date, last year was the 14th).  This means that depending on the finish date of your QL 3 course, you may in fact have to cease-training (not in a bad way), to accomplish your paperwork and kit return at your home unit, before travelling to Kingston for the recruit camp period.

Regards
G2G


----------



## Thousand

I wonder if the ALOY applicants get notified at the same time as the ROTP applicants. If not, I've just wasted an amazing amount of time endlessly checking my phone messages and email, ha ha.

Not to be a pessimist or anything but have people already thought of their "plan B"? I've applied to BCIT for Architectural and Building Engineering Technology. I don't want to have to activate Plan B, but past experiences have taught me to live by the saying "Hope for the best, but prepare for the worst"


----------



## Shock

Thanks for the response, G2G. I am going to send an email to D Mil C 7 immediately.


----------



## 742_guy

Congrats to everybody that's heard about their offers so far. I've been following this thread for quite some time now, and finally decided to create an account!  

Hopefully some of us on the eastern side of the country will start to get some replies come monday! 

Anyways, best of luck to everyone

742 guy


----------



## Maverick94

Alright, tomorrow's Monday. Lets all hope for more calls to come out!


----------



## seagull135

Since I am Component Transfer, and it takes a little bit longer then civvy. 
Will it hurt my chances of getting into RMC/ROTP?

Cheers!


----------



## Good2Golf

seagull135 said:
			
		

> Since I am Component Transfer, and it takes a little bit longer then civvy.
> Will it hurt my chances of getting into RMC/ROTP?
> 
> Cheers!



No, the ROTP selection board looks at all files at the same time.  Unlike civilian applicants to the ROTP, however, the notification process for component transfers takes a bit longer since all CT files are processed by a single section in Ottawa, and that section deals with a large number of files for current CF members, including component transfers for ROTP as well as the university training plan for non-commissioned members.

Regards
G2G


----------



## seagull135

I think I read somewhere on these threads that ROTP files are on priority currently..
Does that mean my file will be looked over first?

Cheers!


----------



## Good2Golf

seagull135 said:
			
		

> I think I read somewhere on these threads that ROTP files are on priority currently..
> Does that mean my file will be looked over first?
> 
> Cheers!



While I am no longer working at NDHQ at the moment, when I was in Ottawa I had not heard that ROTP files had any higher priority than other university training plans (such as UTPNCM, etc...)  

When you ask "Does that mean my file will be looked over first?" to what are you comparing your file's assessment to?  

If you submitted your CT/ROTP application by the stated submission dates, then your file has been to the ROTP board and is now being processed by the D Mil C section in NDHQ.  No matter the result (accepted or declined), you will be contacted in the coming weeks, by letter for certain and possibly a phone call as well advising you of your application status.

Regards
G2G


----------



## seagull135

I see..
Thank you

Cheers!


----------



## runormal

Legend said:
			
		

> There are three rounds of selection. Just because you did not get picked up first round does not mean there is not a chance you will not get in. A lot of individuals submit these applications in September. A lot can change between that duration of time. People may turn down these offers and then it is back to the merit list.
> 
> chin up



Yeah my application wasn't finalized till March 1st, I applied in the end of November, but They lost my file for the first few weeks. Thanks for letting me know that there is 3 rounds, I wasn't sure how many there wase.

Best of luck to everyone else accepted/still waiting


----------



## JRBond

Just received word from my contact at DMILC, I was not accepted as a ROTP candidate this year. Congratulations to everyone who was and best of luck.


----------



## Azeem

East Coasters recieving messages yet? (CFRC Sydney anyone?)


----------



## T.Stacey

I was in contact with CFRC St. Johns late last week (Thursday or Friday) and I was told by the Detachment Commander that as of then they had not received any offers, so it looks as if the East Coast is still waiting.


----------



## Clancey01

Just found out from DMilC7 that I have in fact been accepted for ROTP. Thanks everyone who answered questions. 

For anyone curious: I e-mailed them.


----------



## T.Stacey

Sapper01 said:
			
		

> Just found out from DMilC7 that I have in fact been accepted for ROTP. Thanks everyone who answered questions.
> 
> For anyone curious: I e-mailed them.



So I know D Mil C is the Director of Military Careers, but what is the advantage of getting in contact with them as opposed to a CFRC ?


----------



## KY-WPG

No info yet on the prairies?


----------



## Clancey01

T.Stacey said:
			
		

> So I know D Mil C is the Director of Military Careers, but what is the advantage of getting in contact with them as opposed to a CFRC ?



If you are doing a CT than they are your point of contact. If you are a civilian CFRC is your point of contact. I'm already in so the CFRC doesn't do anything with me after the interview process.


----------



## T.Stacey

Sapper01 said:
			
		

> If you are doing a CT than they are your point of contact. If you are a civilian CFRC is your point of contact. I'm already in so the CFRC doesn't do anything with me after the interview process.



Thanks Sapper, I figured I'd make sure before I went e-mailing someone all willy-nilly.


----------



## oaktown

Sapper what was your email like that you wrote? What is the address which you sent it to?


----------



## Charlie82

I know the D Mil C is the Director Military Careers, but what does the "7" stand for? Does anyone have any contact info for them? Thanks.


----------



## runormal

Applications, must be read when they were finalized.

My friend got accepted to RMC on Friday thru CFRC London, and my application wasn't finalized till March, I called my file manager today, and he told me he didn't know, and that he should of known by last Friday and he will let me know when he knows.


----------



## jwtg

It's official-

I just got off the phone with my file manager.  I was offered my 1st choice (ACSO)!  Unfortunately the offer is for RMC, which I find a little odd seeing as I didn't actually apply for RMC.  I wanted to continue in Civi U, but I guess 1 semester worth of Civi U isn't enough to justify staying there.  I guess RMC it is!

Good luck to those still waiting!  Any other ACSOs successful?


----------



## KY-WPG

jwtg said:
			
		

> It's official-
> 
> I just got off the phone with my file manager.  I was offered my 1st choice (ACSO)!  Unfortunately the offer is for RMC, which I find a little odd seeing as I didn't actually apply for RMC.  I wanted to continue in Civi U, but I guess 1 semester worth of Civi U isn't enough to justify staying there.  I guess RMC it is!
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting!  Any other ACSOs successful?



Congrats to you! What RC did you apply through?


----------



## jwtg

CFRC Ottawa.  They had the news on Friday, but it wasn't 'Official' until today.


----------



## dapaterson

Charlie82 said:
			
		

> I know the D Mil C is the Director Military Careers, but what does the "7" stand for? Does anyone have any contact info for them? Thanks.



The "7" indicates the section of D Mil C.

D Mil C 2 (Navy)
D Mil C 3 (Army)
D Mil C 4 (Air Force)
D Mil C 5 (Communications and Services)
D Mil C 6 (Support)
D Mil C 7 (In-Service Selection)


----------



## 2011Applicant

jwtg said:
			
		

> It's official-
> 
> I just got off the phone with my file manager.  I was offered my 1st choice (ACSO)!  Unfortunately the offer is for RMC, which I find a little odd seeing as I didn't actually apply for RMC.  I wanted to continue in Civi U, but I guess 1 semester worth of Civi U isn't enough to justify staying there.  I guess RMC it is!
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting!  Any other ACSOs successful?


Right here!
Also accepted for ACSO through RMC
Be seeing you there I guess!


----------



## Islander03

I also applied for ACSO; however I didn't get the news I was looking for haha. Oh well, congratulations to everyone else who got accepted!


----------



## Charlie82

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The "7" indicates the section of D Mil C.
> 
> D Mil C 2 (Navy)
> D Mil C 3 (Army)
> D Mil C 4 (Air Force)
> D Mil C 5 (Communications and Services)
> D Mil C 6 (Support)
> D Mil C 7 (In-Service Selection)



Thanks. I am going to try to contact someone from this section of D Mil C.


----------



## Clancey01

oaktown said:
			
		

> Sapper what was your email like that you wrote? What is the address which you sent it to?


 
I sent it to the WO that I was in contact with. Just e-mail whomever you were in contact with or whatever contact e-mail you were given.


----------



## PrairieBoy

No news from CFRC Saskatoon yet   I'm planning on giving them until 14:30 local time, and then I'll phone them to check. 

Re: jwtg: Congratulations on ACSO! And congratulations on RMC as well! I'll be very upset with you if you get to go to RMC even though it wasn't your choice and I don't even though it was. Just kidding of course   Well done!


----------



## jwtg

Anyone else receive an offer to RMC even though they applied to Civi U?  Or vice versa?  I feel kind of bad accepting an offer for RMC when my preference is VERY MUCH to go to Civi U- but I understand it is an offer and I take it or leave it.


----------



## nairna

Nothing from Toronto either, correct me if I am wrong. Hopefully soon though! My only logical conclusion is that possibly some councilors are waiting for an "after school" hour such as 15:30 to make their calls, just a guess. Congrats to the few new acceptances, that is great news!


----------



## OneMissionataTime

I don't know about now jwtg, but I was supposed to go too RMC and asked if there was anyway I could go to Civ U, they ended up saying yes since they didn't see the harm in it. Try asking but the amount of recruits they might just push you aside... Since now a days its you get what you get.


----------



## Clancey01

jwtg said:
			
		

> Anyone else receive an offer to RMC even though they applied to Civi U?  Or vice versa?  I feel kind of bad accepting an offer for RMC when my preference is VERY MUCH to go to Civi U- but I understand it is an offer and I take it or leave it.



I haven't gotten an offer yet, I just know I got accepted. But I'm thinking its very likely I will be sent to RMC and not to Civy U


----------



## Maverick94

nairna said:
			
		

> Nothing from Toronto either, correct me if I am wrong. Hopefully soon though! My only logical conclusion is that possibly some councilors are waiting for an "after school" hour such as 15:30 to make their calls, just a guess. Congrats to the few new acceptances, that is great news!



Yeah nothing yet. I plan on call at 16:00 to ask them.


----------



## nairna

Maverick94 said:
			
		

> Yeah nothing yet. I plan on call at 16:00 to ask them.



Same plan here.


----------



## Maverick94

Awesome! Good luck! ..this next hour will be a long wait.


----------



## cobalt

Hey guys... anyone heard anything from CFRC Kitchener? I am wondering if they are somewhat lagging in hearing the results, as I have not heard anyone receive any offers from them. Thanks!


----------



## KY-WPG

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> No news from CFRC Saskatoon yet   I'm planning on giving them until 14:30 local time, and then I'll phone them to check.
> 
> Re: jwtg: Congratulations on ACSO! And congratulations on RMC as well! I'll be very upset with you if you get to go to RMC even though it wasn't your choice and I don't even though it was. Just kidding of course   Well done!



I imagine SK & MB will be on a similar timeline so I look forward to any info you may have to share!  ;D


----------



## nairna

Maverick94 said:
			
		

> Awesome! Good luck! ..this next hour will be a long wait.



Yeah, I keep looking at the clock while I am trying to study for my exams, lol.


----------



## Maverick94

nairna said:
			
		

> Yeah, I keep looking at the clock while I am trying to study for my exams, lol.



I'm watching tv..trying to kill time lol.


----------



## shiska

Just called CFRC Winnipeg and found out I wasn't picked. I was told the reason was my trade choices were full (Armour, Artillery, Infantry).


----------



## PrairieBoy

Wait, Infantry, Armour and Artillery are full? Like closed like they were last year, or have all the selections been mad? Those are my choices too  :-\ (though order is different) As if I wasn't already nervous.


----------



## matthias.obrien

I've been following these forums for some time now, but I've decided to post now.

A) Phone your local recruiting centre. Originally I told myself "Okay I'll wait a week and then phone". Then I just grew a pair of balls, phoned and got told that I'm

B ) Accepted. Into my first choice of Armored. And I applied for Civi Uni (since I'm already a 2nd year student) so I get to stay at my Uni

I'm from Hamilton, so I suggest any fellow Hamiltonians, and people from Kitchener, Niagara and Oshawa to phone up rather than let the wait drive you insane. It's good to know your plans for the summer now.


----------



## shiska

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> Wait, Infantry, Armour and Artillery are full? Like closed like they were last year, or have all the selections been mad? Those are my choices too  :-\ (though order is different) As if I wasn't already nervous.



I'm assuming what he meant was that I wasn't selected for whatever openings were available.


----------



## Maverick94

CFRC Toronto said wait for a call it should be coming in May?! :/


----------



## ayo23

Maverick94 said:
			
		

> CFRC Toronto said wait for a call it should be coming in May?! :/



What? And if that's for ROTP/NCM-SEP... i wonder how long it's going to take for just regular NCM...


----------



## OneMissionataTime

Haha CFRC Toronto always is the slowest.. Pretty certain it's like that because of the shear amount of recruits that they pick up.. (Since GTA is the most densely populated area in Canada). I knew some guys who received their calls in July... Sit tight ladies and gents the phone call will arrive, if you made it or not.


----------



## PrairieBoy

shiska said:
			
		

> I'm assuming what he meant was that I wasn't selected for whatever openings were available.



Oh well that's a relief, and seeing that Matthias got an Armour position that gives me some ease of mind. Very sorry that you didn't get picked though! Next year maybe? 

I just tried phoning CFRC Saskatoon. I got the answering machine. I suspect they're on lunchbreak  :facepalm:


----------



## shiska

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> Oh well that's a relief, and seeing that Matthias got an Armour position that gives me some ease of mind. Very sorry that you didn't get picked though! Next year maybe?
> 
> I just tried phoning CFRC Saskatoon. I got the answering machine. I suspect they're on lunchbreak  :facepalm:



Probably not. I've already got two years of uni done so I'm probably going to go join a reserve unit and eventually either CT or DEO into reg force.

Best of luck to everyone who has yet to hear and congrats to those who've been selected.


----------



## nick-melo

I'm a little frustrated right now.

I phoned CFRC New West to see if I was selected and my name isn't on the selected list or the not selected list!

Near the end of march I had to go for another eye exam (which I passed) and got them to fax the results right away. Two weeks later CFRC phoned me to see if I got the test done. I guess the fax was lost or something. So I had to resend it.

So anyways my file got super delayed and I might have missed first selection 

Not impressed at the moment


----------



## KY-WPG

I just contacted CFRC Winnipeg. I was not selected due to "competition" for the March 23rd selection. That is all the info he could provide. I am supposed to await further details.


----------



## Rogo

jwtg said:
			
		

> Anyone else receive an offer to RMC even though they applied to Civi U?  Or vice versa?  I feel kind of bad accepting an offer for RMC when my preference is VERY MUCH to go to Civi U- but I understand it is an offer and I take it or leave it.



That does seem very odd to me too.


----------



## Gimpy

I just received a call from my recruiter at CFRC Toronto telling me I was accepted into ROTP as an Infantry Officer (my first choice). I'm just finishing my second year at U of T, so I'll be staying there. He also said that I was one of very few applicants selected to attend civilian university, so take that for what you will. But either way I'm elated and best of luck to the rest of you.


----------



## Maverick94

Gimpy said:
			
		

> I just received a call from my recruiter at CFRC Toronto telling me I was accepted into ROTP as an Infantry Officer (my first choice). I'm just finishing my second year at U of T, so I'll be staying there. He also said that I was one of very few applicants selected to attend civilian university, so take that for what you will. But either way I'm elated and best of luck to the rest of you.



Congrats!!


Hopefully I get my call from Toronto soon.


----------



## runormal

Gimpy said:
			
		

> I just received a call from my recruiter at CFRC Toronto telling me I was accepted into ROTP as an Infantry Officer (my first choice). I'm just finishing my second year at U of T, so I'll be staying there. He also said that I was one of very few applicants selected to attend civilian university, so take that for what you will. But either way I'm elated and best of luck to the rest of you.



Yeah they are hiring less Civi U then RMC students this year, which is unfortunate


----------



## PrairieBoy

Still waiting for my call. I tried phoning them, but I go their answering machine. Left a message requesting more info. 

Gimpy: Congratulations on your selection for Infantry Officer. That's my first trade as well!


----------



## Maverick94

runormal said:
			
		

> Yeah they are hiring less Civi U then RMC students this year, which is unfortunate



I thought they always hired more students for RMC than civvy u?


----------



## PrairieBoy

Maverick94 said:
			
		

> I thought they always hired more students for RMC than civvy u?



To my knowledge, and my knowledge might be totally wrong, civvy U officer candidates are the ones who qualified for RMC but there weren't enough spaces at RMC for them, or officer candidates who wanted to go to a civilian university instead and still made the grade for ROTP.


----------



## pudd13

I feel like there are lots of applications that were seemingly strong that are getting declined. There must be some pretty tight competition this year. Hopefully the wait ends pretty soon for those of you still wondering, and I hope that good news heads your way. (I can say that honestly now that I have my offer, I couldn't say it before, because for every offer that was given out was one less slot that I could have occupied, even though that is rather selfish). Good luck though guys.


----------



## Bowen

Have they told anybody they are going to CMR. Because now that I think about it, the recruiter told me I was going to RMC. But didn't specify whether it was RMC Kingston or RMC St. Jean. I assumed when she said RMC, she meant Kingston but I haven't seen any posts about CMR yet so maybe they haven't decided who is going to Kingston or St. Jean yet?

For those still wondering. I think everyone has a chance of making it in. My average marks aren't amazing. Maybe high 70's, Low 80's was my average on the application. And I got accepted as an AEC(my 3rd choice, but the RC said I had more potential in AEC because of my high CFAT score.)


----------



## Maverick94

Bowen said:
			
		

> For those still wondering. I think everyone has a chance of making it in. My average marks aren't amazing. Maybe high 70's, Low 80's was my average on the application. And I got accepted as an AEC(my 3rd choice, but the RC said I had more potential in AEC because of my high CFAT score.)



That puts me more at ease, since my marks were around that. What were your extracurriculars? If you don't mind me askin'.


----------



## ringknocker82

Just some information for those of you who applied for CMR.  I spoke to my hubby yesterday who is at BMQ right now and 3 of his 4 section commanders were sent to CMR.  They were told that they are taking in more OCdts at CMR this year than they usually do, therefore, more instructors were needed on Campus Fort St-Jean (CMR).  Hope this gives a little more hope


----------



## PrairieBoy

Cool, I applied to CMR  ;D

Well, no phonecall for me today, since CFRC Saskatoon is now closed. Oh well, hopefully tomorrow will bring good news.


----------



## Maverick94

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> Cool, I applied to CMR  ;D
> 
> Well, no phonecall for me today, since CFRC Saskatoon is now closed. Oh well, hopefully tomorrow will bring good news.



Yeah I applied for CMR too. I checked off all the options too increase possibly chances. ahah


----------



## PrairieBoy

Haha, as did I, but Junior ROTP through CMR is my first choice.


----------



## Maverick94

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> Haha, as did I, but Junior ROTP through CMR is my first choice.



Oh really? Whys that? I selected JR CMR too ahah, but its not my first choice.


----------



## Clancey01

Do they often send people who already have a year in university or time in the CF to CMR?


----------



## runormal

pudd13 said:
			
		

> I feel like there are lots of applications that were seemingly strong that are getting declined. There must be some pretty tight competition this year. Hopefully the wait ends pretty soon for those of you still wondering, and I hope that good news heads your way. (I can say that honestly now that I have my offer, I couldn't say it before, because for every offer that was given out was one less slot that I could have occupied, even though that is rather selfish). Good luck though guys.



I'm not 100% sure I understand your post? Are you saying that you didn't want to tell people, because people would know there was 1 less spot available?


----------



## Maverick94

runormal said:
			
		

> I'm not 100% sure I understand your post? Are you saying that you didn't want to tell people, because people would know there was 1 less spot available?



He's saying that before he couldn't honestly say he hopes good news heads our way because he wanted to be accepted and for every other offer given was one less possible spot for him. Not that he's accepted he can honestly say "good luck".


----------



## runormal

As i see, was thinking something totally different


----------



## Bowen

Maverick94 said:
			
		

> That puts me more at ease, since my marks were around that. What were your extracurriculars? If you don't mind me askin'.



Grad Council at school, Sea Cadets, Volunteering with the Navy League, Sailing, Biathlon, Track & Field and a few minor clubs at school. I'm not sure if they actually count Band as an extracurricular(although there is a section on the application for music ability.)


----------



## Maverick94

Bowen said:
			
		

> Grad Council at school, Sea Cadets, Volunteering with the Navy League, Sailing, Biathlon, Track & Field and a few minor clubs at school. I'm not sure if they actually count Band as an extracurricular(although there is a section on the application for music ability.)



Okay cool. I have about the same amount of EC's, but different sports and different volunteering. ahah


----------



## ringknocker82

Sapper01 said:
			
		

> Do they often send people who already have a year in university or time in the CF to CMR?



It's not really likely, but they may. A guy I went to RMC with was sent to CMR first and he had 2 years of uni. However, he'd been out of school for a while, so I think that was why. The truth is, you just never know what the CF will decide or why.


----------



## MOTHforLife

I received a call today saying that I have been accepted to RMC as a MARS Officer. I am just completing my first year at the University of Ottawa, and I asked if any of my credits would carry over. Based on what I have seen in the past, I have a feeling that I will be restarting as a first year, but I am not bothered by this at all. That phone call was quite the stress reliever for my exam period.


----------



## mathabos

MOTHforLife said:
			
		

> I received a call today saying that I have been accepted to RMC as a MARS Officer. I am just completing my first year at the University of Ottawa, and I asked if any of my credits would carry over. Based on what I have seen in the past, I have a feeling that I will be restarting as a first year, but I am not bothered by this at all. That phone call was quite the stress reliever for my exam period.



I had applied for civi-u only last year and I had completed 2 years of university. I was offered RMC and not civi-u. I ended up getting civi-u when they realized I had started a degree and had 60 credits. 
Keep in touch with the RC. I called multiple times to get information about transferring credits. It can be done but I heard it was complicated. 

They eventually found where the error in my file was. Who ever had my file right after the selection process entered RMC instead of civi-u into the computer system. The head clerk reviewed my file when he eventually received the paper format and immediately called me to inform me of the change.

Lucky for me I had not withdrawn from my university or any of the courses when they called in the begining of august.


----------



## 742_guy

And so another day comes to pass, fingers crossed for tomorrow! 

Nice to hear that more offers are coming out, congrats to everyone who heard today!


----------



## PrairieBoy

Maverick94 said:
			
		

> Oh really? Whys that? I selected JR CMR too ahah, but its not my first choice.



Can't speak French, want to learn, CMR seems like it would be a good way to do so. 

Re: ECs: I was very involved in my Air Cadet squadron, volunteered with the Saskatoon Open Door Society (tutoring immigrant high school students in English), and was on my school's rugby and curling teams.


----------



## jwtg

I guess I should clarify-

I applied only for Civi U.  I have only one semester done.  I was offered a year at CMR followed by 3 years at RMC Kingston.  My whole essay in the application was quite specific about the school I wanted to go to.  It does dampen the excitement of being offered my top trade choice a bit, but it's a small price to pay for what's being offered.

I guess you can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## Azeem

Just recieved my call!

Looks like im also off to RMC-StJean (CMR?) for a year then off to Kingston for three!

Same boat as you jwtg? 

Also I will add i was accepted for Marine Systems Engineering Officer.

Congrats to all and see you in August


----------



## Henning

So I got my call yesterday. Same thing as above where I didn't actually apply to RMC. Unfortunately I can't leave the university I'm at right now so I told my recruiter to send my application back. She says the chances to get accepted into civilian university now are "slim" and that even if they give me another offer it could be to RMC again for another occupation.

Just wondering now whether I turned down my occupation as a whole, or whether I just turned down my occupation at the RMC? Also, I am being put on the Merit list... What does that exactly mean? I just want to make sure I didn't turn down my occupation as I still want them to offer me that occupation but just in civ U.


----------



## George Wallace

Henning said:
			
		

> So I got my call yesterday. Same thing as above where I didn't actually apply to RMC. Unfortunately I can't leave the university I'm at right now so I told my recruiter to send my application back. She says the chances to get accepted into civilian university now are "slim" and that even if they give me another offer it could be to RMC again for another occupation.



I wonder why you even bothered applying for ROTP, as the majority of people accepted WILL go to RMC.  Very few will attend civilian universities.  This looks like you just gave up your spot to someone else waiting a little lower on the merit list.  



			
				Henning said:
			
		

> Just wondering now whether I turned down my occupation as a whole, or whether I just turned down my occupation at the RMC? Also, I am being put on the Merit list... What does that exactly mean? I just want to make sure I didn't turn down my occupation as I still want them to offer me that occupation but just in civ U.



It means you gave up your spot and you are now placed lower on the merit list, bumping everyone else up one posn.  You will now have to wait for all those who were below you to turn down their offers, before you get another offer.  

I really don't understand how you can apply for employment, and then think that the "employer" will bend over backwards to accommodate your wishes.  I think you have your facts of life backwards.


----------



## jwtg

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I wonder why you even bothered applying for ROTP, as the majority of people accepted WILL go to RMC.  Very few will attend civilian universities.  This looks like you just gave up your spot to someone else waiting a little lower on the merit list.


This wasn't always the case.  2009-2010 had about 115 people attend the Civi U recruit camp at RMC St. Jean for eastern Canada, and we were told that there was a similar recruit camp happening at RMC kingston for western Canada. This year they REALLY trimmed down the amount of people that get to attend Civi U as compared to years past, and are sending most of us Civi U hopefuls to CMR in St Jean for year 1, then 3 years in Kingston.


> It means you gave up your spot and you are now placed lower on the merit list, bumping everyone else up one posn.  You will now have to wait for all those who were below you to turn
> I really don't understand how you can apply for employment, and then think that the "employer" will bend over backwards to accommodate your wishes.  I think you have your facts of life backwards.


And that's the way the cookie crumbles.  
EDIT TO ADD: The rest is not directed at George Wallace, but rather at people who find themselves in my situation- accepted but not quite as they had hoped.
Preference were listed (and rightly so) on applications, however RMC decides where you go to school.  Take it or leave it.  I definitely didn't get my top choice of school, but I got my top choice of trade and the opportunity to work for a career that could last a long time and be very rewarding- a rare commodity these days.  
If you CAN'T leave your university then that means you can't commit fully to the CF, and ROTP probably isn't right for you.

Hopefully something better (for you) comes your way.


----------



## Henning

@George Wallace

Haha it's alright you don't have to understand it  . You'd have to understand all my personal reasons for joining the military first. Understand though that I applied with the mindset, "This is a great opportunity for an amazing career. I want to get involved in global development while pursuing engineering at Queen's and this is a perfect way to do that. If I get into civ U that's great even though it's unlikely, but it's always better to try and turn something down than not to try at all."


----------



## Dou You

I wouldn't mess with George...I've heard stories...

I was told that when George Wallace rises to his feet in the morning the devil says, "Oh damn, he's back."


----------



## George Wallace

jwtg said:
			
		

> This wasn't always the case.  2009-2010 had about 115 people attend the Civi U recruit camp at RMC St. Jean for eastern Canada, and we were told that there was a similar recruit camp happening at RMC kingston for western Canada. This year they REALLY trimmed down the amount of people that get to attend Civi U as compared to years past, and are sending most of us Civi U hopefuls to CMR in St Jean for year 1, then 3 years in Kingston.



RMC is still the location of choice for the CF to send their ROTP candidates.  In the last few years there has been major renovations and construction at RMC, so that would be the cause that the CF to placed more ROTP candidates at other locations; ie. Civi U's.


----------



## trampbike

I went by my CFRC and learned I was selected ROTP-Civilian University, Pilot, my first and only choice.  
I'll finish my degree at UQAM (Montréal). 

The number of spots available for ROTP-pilot is 40, althought I don't know how many people are on the merit list and how these 40 are distributed between RMC, CMR and civilian university.

I'm really looking foward to know if there will be a boot camp this summer, and if yes, when it starts.


----------



## George Wallace

Henning said:
			
		

> @George Wallace
> 
> Haha it's alright you don't have to understand it  . You'd have to understand all my personal reasons for joining the military first. Understand though that I applied with the mindset, "This is a great opportunity for an amazing career. I want to get involved in global development while pursuing engineering at Queen's and this is a perfect way to do that. If I get into civ U that's great even though it's unlikely, but it's always better to try and turn something down than not to try at all."



Personally I don't think you have demonstrated the right reasons for joining the CF.  RMC has one of the finest Engineering faculties in the country.  RMC students also take crses at Queen's University, a few blocks away.  As you "insist" on going to Queen's, I suspect (after your posts) you of having ulterior and selfish motives, but that is just me.


----------



## mathabos

jwtg said:
			
		

> This wasn't always the case.  2009-2010 had about 115 people attend the Civi U recruit camp at RMC St. Jean for eastern Canada



For 2010-2011 ROTP we were only 72 civi-u at the recruit camp at St-Jean for eastern Canada. I sense a trend.


----------



## MJP

mathabos said:
			
		

> For 2010-2011 ROTP we were only 72 civi-u at the recruit camp at St-Jean for eastern Canada. I sense a trend.



There really were not that many more the year previous though.  Out of the 115, twenty three or so of them were CMR folks that were accepted late so just did the recruit camp with the civU folks.  Regardless it makes sense with reduced recruiting numbers that a majority of the offers will be for RMC vice CivvyU, as the costs to run it are for the most part sunk costs.  It makes sense then to make use of those already spent funds by maximizing the number of students there.


----------



## Henning

George Wallace said:
			
		

> P  As you "insist" on going to Queen's, I suspect (after your posts) you of having ulterior and selfish motives, but that is just me.



Ulterior motive : Global Domination

You got me.

Anyway we'll see what happens with my application from here.  Thanks for your answer on the merit list and such anyway.


----------



## mathabos

Very true, it makes total sense. Might as well fill all available spots at RMC before letting people go to civi-u.

I had never really thought about how much fixed cost could be involved in such an establishment. We wouldn't want to 
waste taxpayers dollars especially with DND budget compressions.


----------



## jwtg

Update for anyone who cares or is in a similar situation-

I got an e-mail from my file manager (after requesting a transfer to civ u) that said they're not subsidizing anyone for civ u if the program can be taught at RMC.  There is some confusion for those students currently enrolled at Civ U who got offered RMC/CMR though, and I'm not sure what the resolution there will be.  Probably case by case if I were to guess.

So I'm going to CMR then to RMC.  If you got offered CMR, then you probably are too.

Best of luck for those still waiting!


----------



## PrairieBoy

Still no news from CFRC Saskatoon and they promised me a call yesterday. Once again, I shall give them until 14:30 and then try phoning them.


----------



## Maverick94

Alright, so I just called CFRC and I wasn't picked up on the first round.

Good luck to everyone else !


----------



## PrairieBoy

So I phoned CFRC Saskatoon, asking them what the deal was. I learned that they have yet to receive all the relevant information from Ottawa, and they can't contact anyone until they have all the information they need. That's the way it goes, I guess, the West gets everything last. 

Here's hoping you all get contacted soon!


----------



## 2011Applicant

I was wondering what actually happens during the Recruit Camp. From what I understand, or have heard at least, it's just two weeks full of "Welcome to the CF, shape up or ship out." Would that be about right?


----------



## VeryMerry

I received a call today from CFRC Kitchener congratulating me on my acceptance! I will be attending a CiviU for Nursing since it is not offered at the RMC. They did not yet know what element I would be placed into or have an enrollment date for me.

I was told today that recruit camp this year would be three weeks at RMCC.

Congratulations to everyone else who has been accepted so far!


----------



## OneMissionataTime

From what I heard, you will be learning drill movements and doing some intense PT. 
Drill movements will probably include:

-Drill on the March
-Timings of the movements
Etc...

Everything up too Weapons Drill which will be taught at BMOQ. I heard the PT was pretty rough also, a-lot of push-ups for the kids who were not ready for them and I think they also do an express test. There are some Officer Cadets who had the opportunity to take the small course.


----------



## 2011Applicant

So you're saying that preparing early is highly recommended?
Ex, running, pushups, situps, pullups.
This is what i'm doing, at least. As many as I can, until failure.
Might start kicking it up a bit more if there's going to be an emphasis on PT.


----------



## yoman

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> So you're saying that preparing early is highly recommended?
> Ex, running, pushups, situps, pullups.
> This is what i'm doing, at least. As many as I can, until failure.
> Might start kicking it up a bit more if there's going to be an emphasis on PT.



Yes prepare in advance. Trust me it will be easier on you when you get here if your already in shape. 

For all those interested in knowing, this years Recruit Camp is likely going to be run from the CFLRS aka the Mega.


----------



## 2011Applicant

yoman said:
			
		

> For all those interested in knowing, this years Recruit Camp is likely going to be run from the CFLRS aka the Mega.


That is in St-Jean correct?
I assume we also have to find our own transportation there.


----------



## ringknocker82

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> That is in St-Jean correct?
> I assume we also have to find our own transportation there.



You NEVER find your own transportation in the CF.  You DO NOT go anywhere without travel docs.  These will be issued to you most likely on enrollment/swearing in.  You may, in certain circumstances, choose the mode of transportation you wish take, however, when it comes to initial training, they choose for you.  Remember, the CF now owns you, and you go nowhere without their permission.


----------



## VeryMerry

yoman said:
			
		

> For all those interested in knowing, this years Recruit Camp is likely going to be run from the CFLRS aka the Mega.



I was just told today during my acceptance phone call that Recruit Camp would be at the Royal Military College in Kingston. How did you hear that it would be at CFLRS in St. Jean?


----------



## Rogo

Ottawa and East of there were at St Jean this summer while West of there were at kingston with one exception I know of. That may still be the case for this year.


----------



## yoman

VeryMerry said:
			
		

> I was just told today during my acceptance phone call that Recruit Camp would be at the Royal Military College in Kingston. How did you hear that it would be at CFLRS in St. Jean?



Staff at RMC. 



			
				Rogo said:
			
		

> Ottawa and East of there were at St Jean this summer while West of there were at kingston with one exception I know of. That may still be the case for this year.



It was also mentioned that CMR may act as a second Recruit Camp location if CFLRS cannot accommodate all the new ROTP students this summer. 

I must also stress that nothing is 100% official until its written down and distributed to the recruiting centres.


----------



## mathabos

To all those accepted so far, congratulations.

As mentioned previously, get in shape. You have a few good months of summer to 
train and get ready. 
The PT at the last recruit camp injured those who were not yet in shape. 
Some mornings were rough, I won't lie but it can be done with good preparation.

And yes we did do an Express test on the Wednesday or Thursday of our second week.


----------



## PrairieBoy

For physical preparation, I'm playing on a rugby team, which practices twice a week, as well as running and doing calisthenics daily. I'm up to about a 4km run, with push-ups, sit-ups and jumping jacks at intervals throughout my run. Generally what I do is run a block on my route (I run along a city road), drop to the ground and do 10 push-ups, run another block, 10 sit-ups, another black, 10 jumping jacks, and so forth, for about 4km. And I'm taking swimming lessons as well.


----------



## SkyHeff

VeryMerry said:
			
		

> I was just told today during my acceptance phone call that Recruit Camp would be at the Royal Military College in Kingston. How did you hear that it would be at CFLRS in St. Jean?



The biggest thing I took away from my own enrollment is that no one really has any clue what is going on until you have the piece of paper telling you where you will be going.

My recruit camp was happening in July, August, end of August, start of August, in Kingston, at CMR, at the Mega, and it changed weekly.


----------



## vonGarvin

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> Might start kicking it up a bit more if there's going to be an emphasis on PT.


Trust me, start kicking it up a bit more.  That or withdraw your application.


----------



## PrairieBoy

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Trust me, start kicking it up a bit more.  That or withdraw your application.



Hey, if I am accepted, what kind of physical objective should I try to work towards before going to St. Jean? I already outlined my average workout above. And my trade choices are Infantry, Armour and Artillery. Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MJP

VeryMerry said:
			
		

> I was just told today during my acceptance phone call that Recruit Camp would be at the Royal Military College in Kingston. How did you hear that it would be at CFLRS in St. Jean?



Yoman is correct barring any changes.

Since I have seem to have lost my last few summers having to go teach at the recruit camp and being proactive and knowing the Operations Warrant at CMR, I have gotten the same info direct from him below;

This is what I know and what the plan is so far....the orientation camp for CMR St-Jean is here and the Civi U + the Kingston orientation camp is at the Mega with CMR taking the over flow of the Kingston Ocdts if theirs too many for the Mega to handle but so far no Civi U here at CMR.

There is some other stuff but it is mostly instructor related and not needed here.  It has a quite a bit to do with the fact that the instructors at the Mega since the recruiting slow down are now under employed rather than over employed.  Lastly he stress that like everything it is subject to change.


----------



## VeryMerry

MJP said:
			
		

> Yoman is correct barring any changes.
> 
> Since I have seem to have lost my last few summers having to go teach at the recruit camp and being proactive and knowing the Operations Warrant at CMR, I have gotten the same info direct from him below;



Thank you MJP (and Yoman) for the information! It's great to have information direct from someone 'in the know.' As you said, I will count on nothing as concrete until I have travel instructions and tickets in hand. 

Many thanks!


----------



## yoman

CadetRac said:
			
		

> http://www.rmc.ca/ji-ir/ji-ir-c-eng.asp
> 
> Those seem like pretty good physical objectives that you will be required to uphold.



Yes that standard is a good start. Only getting those minimums will, however, not allow your to pass the RMC PPT (PT test). The test is point based and getting the minimum on everything only gets you 230 points (from what I remember) and you need 250 to pass.



			
				MJP said:
			
		

> This is what I know and what the plan is so far....the orientation camp for CMR St-Jean is here and the Civi U + the Kingston orientation camp is at the Mega with CMR taking the over flow of the Kingston Ocdts if theirs too many for the Mega to handle but so far no Civi U here at CMR.
> 
> There is some other stuff but it is mostly instructor related and not needed here.  It has a quite a bit to do with the fact that the instructors at the Mega since the recruiting slow down are now under employed rather than over employed.  Lastly he stress that like everything it is subject to change.



I heard the same thing.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Congratulations to everyone who is getting there acceptances. I'd like to comment on some of the items that are currently being discussed; specifically, accepting RMC instead of Civi U and the fitness requirements for RMC/ Civi U.

For those of you who had your hearts set on Civi U and are being offered RMC instead, make sure that you really want to come to RMC. It can be a very long four years, especially if you do not like what the military colleges have to offer. I know numerous people who were in the same situation and accepted RMC, only to regret their time here. Many add to the troubles of the military staff and their peers now because of how they whine and complain about how the system eff'd them. Conversely I know others who finished 1 or 2 years of Civi U, came here and have excelled at and enjoyed the college. Don't just look at RMC as an entry program and don't think you can come to RMC and demand a switch to Civi U later (it has happened, but in very special cases), make your choice based on whether or not RMC is right for you. Personally, RMC was the right choice for me, yet it can still be very demanding and you can lose motivation very quickly. I can't even imagine what it would be like if RMC had not been my first choice. For those of you who are undecided, you can still come for your first year and try it out for free. Work hard, finish the year in good standing and then decide whether or not RMC is right for you, there is no shame in leaving if it isn't.

My second point is on fitness. In my opinion, fitness is one of the best and easiest ways to prepare for a course. For Recruit Camp, BMOQ, and BMOQ-L there isn't much to worry about information wise and the joining instructions don't stress any knowledge you need to know before course, thus the best way to prepare for these courses is to focus on getting as fit as you can possibly be. The fitter you are, the easier the course is. By being fit you are able to make better decisions when everyone around you is tired, you will adapt more easily to the demands of course, you will be less likely to injure yourself, etc. Fitness is extremely important for so many reasons and if it isn't already an important part of your lifestyle, you need to make it one. 

CadetRac posted the standards for the RMC PPT, which is a good measurable standard to work up to. It may not be the greatest test of fitness, but for those coming to RMC it is the one that you will have to pass. It is not a hard test and everyone should be able to pass it. The PSP staff have recently developed a fitness package that should be sent out to all candidates accepted to RMC to help them pass their PPTs when they get here. It is based around a push-up program that was developed earlier in the year. Don't wait until you get that package, start working on your push ups and all other parts of your fitness now. 

This is just my  :2c: as a third year Officer Cadet at RMC. I hope this helps some of you deciding on whether or not you should accept the RMC offer, and those asking about fitness. Good luck all.


----------



## South

MOTHforLife said:
			
		

> I received a call today saying that I have been accepted to RMC as a MARS Officer. I am just completing my first year at the University of Ottawa, and I asked if any of my credits would carry over. Based on what I have seen in the past, I have a feeling that I will be restarting as a first year, but I am not bothered by this at all. That phone call was quite the stress reliever for my exam period.



You can get credits only if the same course(s) is part of your program here. Even then, you will restart as a first year.


----------



## 742_guy

Well, here's to hoping the rest of us get some news today. It's been a long wait, but I think I'm going to drop by the recruiting centre at lunch time if I haven't heard anything by then!

Again, good luck to everybody that's still waiting!

15 more minutes until they open!... Fingers crossed


----------



## T.Stacey

742_guy said:
			
		

> Well, here's to hoping the rest of us get some news today. It's been a long wait, but I think I'm going to drop by the recruiting centre at lunch time if I haven't heard anything by then!
> 
> Again, good luck to everybody that's still waiting!
> 
> 15 more minutes until they open!... Fingers crossed



Assuming from the time above you live in St. John's. I know as of yesterday they still hadn't got any official word and therefore could not pass on any information, and the recruiter said it may take a few days, but good luck either way!


----------



## George Wallace

I suppose we can use the principle of KISS here:

A university, any university, will not award you a Degree for courses given at another university.  It is their Seal on your Diploma, and their accreditation and credibility at stake.  They will for the most part honour a limited number of credits given by another university, but will insist that the majority (more than eighty or ninety per cent) of your credits towards your Degree be earned at their institution.  I hope this simplifies things.


----------



## Dennis Ruhl

George Wallace said:
			
		

> A university, any university, will not award you a Degree for courses given at another university.  It is their Seal on your Diploma, and their accreditation and credibility at stake.  They will for the most part honour a limited number of credits given by another university, but will insist that the majority (more than eighty or ninety per cent) of your credits towards your Degree be earned at their institution.  I hope this simplifies things.



It is common that universities give 2 or 3 years credit for past work.  Under the US model it is very normal to take the 1st 2 years at a college close to home and the last 2 years at a big school.  There are at least 3 American and one Canadian state or provincial  school where a degree can be awarded with ALL courses transferred from other schools.  At one point I applied for a Bachelor of General Studies from Athabasca University as a second bachelors degree.  As they expected me to take 2 courses while I expected none, I did something different with my courses.


----------



## jwtg

Very quiet on here today- no one get any news?


----------



## MCplManser

I've been waiting on my Component Transfer / ROTP and just received my good news! I've been selected and now I have to wait for the "formal response" which should come sometime next week. Congrats to the others selected, and for those who weren't as fortunate, don't give up...things always have a way of working themselves out in the long run.


----------



## Charlie82

MCplManser said:
			
		

> I've been waiting on my Component Transfer / ROTP and just received my good news! I've been selected and now I have to wait for the "formal response" which should come sometime next week.



Ditto. I just got my call today as well. My recruiter has told me that I will be receiving a letter in the mail and that it will serve as my formal acceptance.


----------



## PrairieBoy

Still no news from CFRC Saskatoon. I'm beginning to think I won't get any news before Easter.


----------



## tor-bear

Anyone going to CMR their first year due to "over flow" at RMC - Kingston?


----------



## Charlie82

tor-bear said:
			
		

> Anyone going to CMR their first year due to "over flow" at RMC - Kingston?



Yeah, that is where I am headed. It is actually great though because it will be an awesome opportunity to get some second language training.


----------



## runormal

Haven't Heard anything today, really wanted to hear something, as one of my buddies who applied at the same CFRC (CFRC London) got accepted on Friday, and when I called my File Manager he said he should of heard Friday but doesn't know, when he will. :S


----------



## Charlie82

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> Still no news from CFRC Saskatoon. I'm beginning to think I won't get any news before Easter.



I got my call today and my application was out of CFRC Halifax, so I think you have a fair chance of hearing something tomorrow (Thursday).


----------



## a.schamb

Congrats to all who have been accepted and good luck to those still waiting


----------



## backthen91

Hey guys, just decided to join the discussion. I'm a CT for MARS. Haven't heard anything at all yet either. Congratulations to those who made it. Hopefully I will see you soon. To those who didn't make it, don't let it bring you down. You now know the process, work at your weaknesses, and crush the application next year.


----------



## jwtg

tor-bear said:
			
		

> Anyone going to CMR their first year due to "over flow" at RMC - Kingston?


I'm going to CMR first year.  Possibly because of overflow at RMC Kingston, or possibly because I never actually applied to RMC (really wanted Civ U).

See you there! What trades did you guys get?


----------



## wannabe SF member

jwtg said:
			
		

> I'm going to CMR first year.  Possibly because of overflow at RMC Kingston, or possibly because I never actually applied to RMC (really wanted Civ U).
> 
> See you there! What trades did you guys get?



Consider yourself lucky, you will have an excellent opportunity to become bilingual there since it's in Quebec.


----------



## jwtg

Inky said:
			
		

> Consider yourself lucky, you will have an excellent opportunity to become bilingual there since it's in Quebec.


I consider myself lucky that I have been given the opportunity to receive a subsidized education and a career opportunity that hopefully will be very rewarding.

Je suis deja bilingue (CBB), et je suis certain que je ne suis pas le seul candidat bilingue qui sera envoyé à CMR St. Jean.  Je pense qu'il va y avoir plusieurs candidats/candidates qui viennent d'Ottawa (ou même des autres régions) qui sont déjà bilingues.

That being said, French is definitely my _second_ language and you are correct in saying that by virtue of the fact that I will be living at CMR in St. Jean, I will have the opportunity to greatly increase my second language abilities.

[Please pardon any errors in my French- as I indicated I scored a CBB (C in writing, B written/oral) on the Government bilingual test, so I am 'bilingual' but it's definitely a 'secondary' language.  Does anyone know what level is required to be considered acceptably bilingual?  Is the Government of Canada standard used to measure second language ability?  Or a different standard?  Don't get me wrong, my French could certainly improve- especially written- but I do speak French often enough here in Ottawa that although I'm rusty, I could probably pick it up again pretty quickly.]


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Like you said, CMR will provide you with a great opportunity to improve your French, but that is not the only opportunity that CMR will provide you. Although I did not go to CMR in my first year, I've heard a lot about it since I did BMOQ with a large group from CMR, a roommate of mine was from CMR, and I have many friends who did prep year or first year there. From all accounts CMR offers a great deal of things that RMC cannot. The small size of the school (it only has prep year and first year) makes it a great place for interaction with peers, leadership opportunities (1st years are the barmen at CMR vice 3rd and 4th years at RMC), and military trainnig. CMR also has an excellent NCO cadre that will enhance your learning and experience greatly. Many of the NCOs come from the famed VanDoos- take advantage of their accessiblity so that you can learn from their experience, unfortunately you will not get that exposure at RMC. I don't know too much that is going on there at the moment because I no longer anyone at CMR, but I'm sure there are members on here that can tell you how it is now, or tell you there past experiences of CMR. From all indications, it is a great experience and at times it probably beats doing first year at RMC.

BTW, the standard to be considered bilingual is BBB.


----------



## PrairieBoy

I applied for CMR because I heard of all those advantages, and really want to take the prep year. Plus, I'm totally unilingual, so CMR will be of great benefit in aiding my education in the French language. I really, really want to be in. Heh, I kind of want to change my third choice to Intelligence Officer now, but too late. I'll take whatever I can get! Even if that means Human Waste Management Officer (read: Janitor)


----------



## wannabe SF member

BBB is the minimum to be exempt from SLT but not from periodic testing, go for your Es, I have them and it's making my life a whole lot easier. As for CMR St-Jean, it's true, the place offers a completely different experience, one I wish I had been able to go through instead of immediately jumping in RMC Kingston.

Anyways congrats to you guys and I'll see you during FYOP... poor buggers


----------



## Charlie82

jwtg said:
			
		

> I'm going to CMR first year.  Possibly because of overflow at RMC Kingston, or possibly because I never actually applied to RMC (really wanted Civ U).
> 
> See you there! What trades did you guys get?



I am psyched to get to experience both of the military colleges. I got accepted for my first choice of occupations(Signals Officer) and RMC/CMR was my first choice of institutions.


----------



## MCplManser

I was just curious if anyone was picked up for Pharmacy Officer?


----------



## Benton

I am also attempting to CT from the reserves into the ROTP program for Nursing Officer, so now I am eagerly awaiting the results from the panel to slowly trickle their way out west. There are times that I think the military still uses the Pony Express as the primary method of delivering packages and only then because it is a liberal sponsored program from Quebec.  

That being said good luck to all who applied and hopefully you hear some positive news in the next little while.


----------



## Canadian1992

I was wondering if anyone knows the date that we have to report to RMC for FYOP. My recruiter was unsure. I know last year everyone had to report on the 14th, a Saturday, would it be the 13th this year, (also a Saturday)? My family is planning a backpacking trip for around the 7th, 8th of August that involves booking flights and would like to know if I will be able to make it. I will be attending RMC for pilot.


----------



## MCplManser

All of those details will come down shortly. Be flexable and prepared to adjust your civi plans to meet your military requirements. You'll learn soon enough that in the CF, the only real constant is "change."


----------



## T.Stacey

I received official word earlier today (approximately 1100hrs NL time) from CFRC St. John's that I have been accepted for ROTP, CivvyU as a Communications and Electronics Engineer (CELE(Air)). Congrats to all others that received offers and good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## thevagabondheart

Hello everyone...I applied for Naval Combat System Engineering Officer through CFRC London...Because I was born in a non NATO country it took over two years to walk through the whole selection procedure...Currently, like many of us, I am also anxiously awaiting a decision on my ROTP application...We are already aware that at least one applicant has been selected, through CFRC London, and the message was conveyed to the applicant through a phone call...I have been trying to get hold of my file manager since Monday; eventually when I got to talk to him, a little while ago, I was told that no matter what the decision is he is not supposed to let me know anything over the phone...I will be informed about the decision through a letter...Now I am kinda confused...Can anyone please explain why they are handling my case differently ??? Or are they sending letters only to those applicants who are not selected ?...


----------



## T.Stacey

I'm not fully versed on the operation of CFRC's, but I can tell you that everyone's case is handled differently depending on the situation, and I have found from visiting these forums that each CFRC operates differently from coast to coast, so don't worry that your case isn't being handled directly the same as anyone else's.


----------



## Rogo

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> To my knowledge, and my knowledge might be totally wrong, civvy U officer candidates are the ones who qualified for RMC but there weren't enough spaces at RMC for them, or officer candidates who wanted to go to a civilian university instead and still made the grade for ROTP.



Not the case, there are many factors for deciding who goes where. It is not due to lack of space or competitiveness. They are however different demographics, Civy U for the most part seems to be older atleast to the St-Jean staff's noticing.  Not a case of one is the spill-over for the other.


----------



## cobalt

Hey everyone, I still have not received a call or letter. Should I assume I was not picked up for the first round. I called my recruiting center on Tuesday and they said they had not received a status update on it yet.


----------



## Rogo

mathabos said:
			
		

> To all those accepted so far, congratulations.
> 
> As mentioned previously, get in shape. You have a few good months of summer to
> train and get ready.
> The PT at the last recruit camp injured those who were not yet in shape.
> Some mornings were rough, I won't lie but it can be done with good preparation.
> 
> And yes we did do an Express test on the Wednesday or Thursday of our second week.



Rather many injuries were from the inter-platoonish soccer game which ended poorly for my side. Many injured. Thanks Sorel.


----------



## mathabos

Rogo said:
			
		

> Rather many injuries were from the inter-platoonish soccer game which ended poorly for my side. Many injured. Thanks Sorel.



Ya that was a fun activity even though some got injured. It developed good team spirit.



			
				cobalt said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I still have not received a call or letter. Should I assume I was not picked up for the first round. I called my recruiting center on Tuesday and they said they had not received a status update on it yet.



Your are quite right on this. We had quite a few people in there mid to late 20s and even a few in there 30s.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

mathabos said:
			
		

> Ya that was a fun activity even though some got injured. It developed good team spirit.
> 
> Your are quite right on this. We had quite a few people in there mid to late 20s and even a few in there 30s.



Had a 46 year old on my BMOQ. Man was a champ.... Beat 1/2 our platoon in the PT test and we lost about 21 people for VRs, Medicals and RTU's out of 80.


----------



## runormal

thevagabondheart said:
			
		

> Hello everyone...I applied for Naval Combat System Engineering Officer through CFRC London...Because I was born in a non NATO country it took over two years to walk through the whole selection procedure...Currently, like many of us, I am also anxiously awaiting a decision on my ROTP application...We are already aware that at least one applicant has been selected, through CFRC London, and the message was conveyed to the applicant through a phone call...I have been trying to get hold of my file manager since Monday; eventually when I got to talk to him, a little while ago, I was told that no matter what the decision is he is not supposed to let me know anything over the phone...I will be informed about the decision through a letter...Now I am kinda confused...Can anyone please explain why they are handling my case differently ??? Or are they sending letters only to those applicants who are not selected ?...



Hey, man I am in the same boat as you, I called our file manager on monday and he told me, that he should of known on Friday. He didn't say anything about not contacting over the phone. I'm going to call again today and post what he says,

I applied for Engineer Officer
Mars
Arty

through CFRC London.

So confused, apparently 9/25 applications from CFRC London got accepted so far, that is what my friend who got into RMC through London said

Also I was born in Canada.



			
				mathabos said:
			
		

> Your are quite right on this. We had quite a few people in there mid to late 20s and even a few in there 30s.



Are you sure you are that's direct to the righht person, he was talking about not getting a call.


----------



## jwtg

Update for anyone who cares:

I'm now going to RMC Kingston for 4 years, no more CMR.  Just informed by phone call.

We'll see if this changes any time soon.  Nothing is set in stone until the message is in my hands I guess!

EDIT: Spell-check doesn't catch the difference between 'not' and 'now.'  Thanks guys!


----------



## 2011Applicant

I have a feeling it was a typo.
Substitute now for not.


----------



## ayo23

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> I have a feeling it was a typo.
> Substitute now for not.



I think so too since he previously said "I'm going to CMR first year.  Possibly because of overflow at RMC Kingston, or possibly because I never actually applied to RMC (really wanted Civ U)."


----------



## thevagabondheart

runormal said:
			
		

> Hey, man I am in the same boat as you, I called our file manager on monday and he told me, that he should of known on Friday. He didn't say anything about not contacting over the phone. I'm going to call again today and post what he says,
> 
> I applied for Engineer Officer
> Mars
> Arty
> 
> through CFRC London.
> 
> So confused, apparently 9/25 applications from CFRC London got accepted so far, that is what my friend who got into RMC through London said
> 
> Also I was born in Canada.
> 
> Are you sure you are that's direct to the righht person, he was talking about not getting a call.



Thank you "runormal" for your input...I would like to confirm that I have directly spoken to the file manager for ROTP regular forces for 2011...And he is a Master Seaman...


----------



## jwtg

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> I have a feeling it was a typo.
> Substitute now for not.



Fixed the typo.  I WILL be at RMC Kingston.  Not CMR.


----------



## 2011Applicant

jwtg said:
			
		

> Fixed the typo.  I WILL be at RMC Kingston.  Not CMR.


See you there!


----------



## thevagabondheart

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> See you there!



the answer is "yes" to your deleted entry...


----------



## 2011Applicant

thevagabondheart said:
			
		

> the answer is "yes" to your deleted entry...


Glad I could help.


----------



## runormal

thevagabondheart said:
			
		

> Thank you "runormal" for your input...I would like to confirm that I have directly spoken to the file manager for ROTP regular forces for 2011...And he is a Master Seaman...



Yup, he handles all the ROTP apps from what I hear, I'm going to call him on Tuesday, see what he has to say.  Have great Easter everyone!


----------



## PrairieBoy

Nothing from CFRC Saskatoon. Again. Though, it might have been because the line was busy, my father was on the phone all bloody day. Anyways, I'll have to phone them after Easter and see.


----------



## Canadian1992

I was wondering if we get leave during the summer if we've already finished all of our trade specific training. My trade is pilot so BMOQ would take up one summer but then I would only have three weeks of courses left for the remaining two summers. (Sea survival, land survival, aeromedical) Even if I did the first phase of flight training in a subsequent summer that still leaves one summer completely free. Would I go to OJT after I've used up my 20 days of leave?


----------



## MJP

Canadian1992 said:
			
		

> Would I go to OJT after I've used up my 20 days of leave?



Yes, anytime your not on course or leave you are on on OJT or EWAT (Employment while awaiting training).


----------



## Maverick94

Lookin' at joining the Reserves for next year, since I wasn't accepted. I'd preferably apply for Officer, but I'm just hoping they have positions available for the fall and accept me.


----------



## George Wallace

Maverick94 said:
			
		

> Lookin' at joining the Reserves for next year, since I wasn't accepted. I'd preferably apply for Officer, but I'm just hoping they have positions available for the fall and accept me.



If your intention is to join the Reserves, do not wait until the Fall; apply now.  The paperwork and processing takes just as long as for the Regs, which in your case may be moot; but you still have to find a Reserve unit that will accept you.  Also remember that they may not be looking for officers, as they may be over their 'quota' already.


----------



## Maverick94

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If your intention is to join the Reserves, do not wait until the Fall; apply now.  The paperwork and processing takes just as long as for the Regs, which in your case may be moot; but you still have to find a Reserve unit that will accept you.  Also remember that they may not be looking for officers, as they may be over their 'quota' already.



Sorry, what I meant to say in my previous post was that I'm looking at applying to reserve units right now to start in the fall. I'm hoping that some of my ROTP file will transfer over since I've done the processing. And I think I've found one unit that has spots. All of the other Ottawa units seem to be full, but the Foot Guards mentioned they had some spots. Just waiting for an email back from the recruiter.


----------



## DDM03

Good luck to those still waiting to hear. The wait can be painful especially with life decisions on the line.


----------



## 62RHLI

Just got the call 4 weeks ago that I was accepted for Civi U as an Artillery Officer at Queen's University for Arts.

Any other ROTP accepted students going to Queen's here?
If so, see you in September!


----------



## hockey2010

Well I decided to call the recruiting centre today. Turns out I didn't make this years cut. 

Anyway good luck to all of those that made it and those that are still waiting.


----------



## PrairieBoy

I didn't make it. Wasn't good enough. Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## Deleted member 33598

This is probably my first post on the board but..

I heard last week that I'll be attending RMC in Fall 2011 for MARS! It'd be great to hear from some others who'll be attending or anyone with advice/stories to share! 
Thanks


----------



## PrairieBoy

Well, at least the recruiting officer told me that if anyone does turn down a job offer for the trades I applied for (Infantry, Armour and Artillery Officer), I am on the list to receive a job offer provides someone above me turns it down.

So, if someone could please turn down an offer for one of those three, that'd be great   I'm kidding of course, I wish you all well, and I will find a way into the Army, one way or another. I will never, never quit.


----------



## cobalt

Hey guys,
Still no call or email, should I assume I did not make it?


----------



## KY-WPG

I had a chance to speak with my file manager regarding the details of my application result. 

It turns out that I was a little less competitive than I thought due to my academic average being calculated from grade 10 forward instead of grade 12 courses only. This however was not the main reason I wasn't selected; as I was still considered competitive academically with the lowered average.

He felt that overall, they accepted far less applicants this year than past years and many of the accepted were either applying for less competitive occupations or already had a portion of their degree complete. There were at least 3 applicants from the Winnipeg RC that he felt would be accepted based on previous years that were not selected. 

In his opinion, the only way I could have changed the outcome this year would be to have had a year of university behind me; as all other areas of my application were very competitive.

Despite the change I will be pushing on and still plan to move to Ottawa in August and begin my Engineering degree at Carleton. I will have my file transferred as soon as I arrive in Ottawa and submit my application for the 2012 program. 

I look forward to meeting all of you in the future, good luck to all accepted or not!


----------



## DDM03

I haven't heard either Cobalt. Which recruiting office are you from?


----------



## PrairieBoy

Well I have more good news, if anyone cares. I went down and talked to my recruiter and explained my situation. We got it all straightened out and set up. In the event that I don't get picked up for any ROTP officer, I will still enter the Forces as an Infantry Officer through RESO into my local Army reserve unit, the North Saskatchewan Regiment. My plan at this moment is to see if I get anything through ROTP, and in the event that I don't, I will do my university through RESO and then do a component transfer to the Reg Force after I receive my degree.

All bases covered!  ;D


----------



## George Wallace

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> Well I have more good news, if anyone cares. I went down and talked to my recruiter and explained my situation. We got it all straightened out and set up. In the event that I don't get picked up for any ROTP officer, I will still enter the Forces as an Infantry Officer through RESO into my local Army reserve unit, the North Saskatchewan Regiment. My plan at this moment is to see if I get anything through ROTP, and in the event that I don't, I will do my university through RESO and then do a component transfer to the Reg Force after I receive my degree.
> 
> All bases covered!  ;D



All bases covered?  Did the North Saskatchewan Regiment accept you?  The CFRC can not process and enroll you into the NSR without the approval of that Regiment.


----------



## cobalt

CFRC Kitchener. How about you?


----------



## DDM03

CFRC Barrie. And they aren't even answering the phones today. Two weeks ago they said they were having difficulties getting the files from Toronto (what ever that meant). However I was told all applicants will be called whether they were accepted or not. So I'm hoping no news is good news.


----------



## Icmancin

I was accepted for Psychology as an Infantry Officer last week, and I'm part of the 'overflow' that will be spending their first year at CMR, and the following 3 at Kingston. Anyone else in that boat with me?


----------



## ringknocker82

George Wallace said:
			
		

> All bases covered?  Did the North Saskatchewan Regiment accept you?  The CFRC can not process and enroll you into the NSR without the approval of that Regiment.



GW, you sound frustrated.  Do you need a back rub?  Or maybe a joke will help?  Whats the only thing separating flight attendants from the lowest form of life?


The flight deck door!!!  

Cheer up GW  (I hope I at least got a grin outta you)


----------



## George Wallace

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> GW, you sound frustrated.  Do you need a back rub?  Or maybe a joke will help?  Whats the only thing separating flight attendants from the lowest form of life?
> 
> 
> The flight deck door!!!
> 
> Cheer up GW  (I hope I at least got a grin outta you)



I don't know what your problem is, but someone does not "just join" a Reserve Regiment without the permission of that Regiment.  This is not a CFRC decision to make.  So unless the OP has indeed been to the NS Regiment and been accepted by them into the RESO program, the CFRC has filled him full of BS.


----------



## ringknocker82

Icmancin said:
			
		

> I was accepted for Psychology as an Infantry Officer last week, and I'm part of the 'overflow' that will be spending their first year at CMR, and the following 3 at Kingston. Anyone else in that boat with me?



Are you 100% sure its 3 years in Kingston?? Last time I checked (and it has been almost 5 years) CMR is only a prepatory year as it is considered CEGEP.  CEGEP does not count as a year towards your RMC degree. CMR is there mainly for those applicants from Quebec, that way rather than doing 2 years of CEGEP, which they would normally have to do to go to any other University, they only do one.  However, traditionally, students outside of Quebec that did not quite meet the criteria or were beat out by slightly more competitive applications, also went to CMR.  Now, this was the last time I checked, which as stated, has been awhile and things MAY have changed.  However, I would really have this clarified and not necessarily by the recruiters, because, unfortunately, they're not always given the right info either.  If you talk to anyone who's been to RMC, they'll tell you that you ALWAYS spend four years at RMC unless you're a UTPNCM or special cases where most a degree was already received prior to arriving at RMC, and that is extremely rare.  Just for your own knowledge, you may want to call RMC and have this clarified.  Your best bet is to call the registrar.


----------



## ringknocker82

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I don't know what your problem is, but someone does not "just join" a Reserve Regiment without the permission of that Regiment.  This is not a CFRC decision to make.  So unless the OP has indeed been to the NS Regiment and been accepted by them into the RESO program, the CFRC has filled him full of BS.



GW, I agree with you and I understand your frustration, I was only trying to cheer you up.  I was not the one who wrote the original post about joining as RESO, that was someone else.  Sorry for merely trying to cheer you up   Really didn't mean to offend you.


----------



## George Wallace

I don't need cheering up.  The OP may have in fact been to the NSR and been accepted by them.  He, however, has made no mention of that fact, and let it appear that the CFRC may have theo power to place persons applying for ROTP into another program, other than Reg Force, on their own initiative.  Before anyone else may get the idea that this may be an alternate route through the CFRC, they should be informed that there is a whole other process that has to be followed.


----------



## Bowen

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> Are you 100% sure its 3 years in Kingston?? Last time I checked (and it has been almost 5 years) CMR is only a prepatory year as it is considered CEGEP.  CEGEP does not count as a year towards your RMC degree. CMR is there mainly for those applicants from Quebec, that way rather than doing 2 years of CEGEP, which they would normally have to do to go to any other University, they only do one.  However, traditionally, students outside of Quebec that did not quite meet the criteria or were beat out by slightly more competitive applications, also went to CMR.  Now, this was the last time I checked, which as stated, has been awhile and things MAY have changed.  However, I would really have this clarified and not necessarily by the recruiters, because, unfortunately, they're not always given the right info either.  If you talk to anyone who's been to RMC, they'll tell you that you ALWAYS spend four years at RMC unless you're a UTPNCM or special cases where most a degree was already received prior to arriving at RMC, and that is extremely rare.  Just for your own knowledge, you may want to call RMC and have this clarified.  Your best bet is to call the registrar.



CMR now has First Years as well. There's nothing set as to who goes to CMR for first year, it seems all kind of random. However, the OCdt/NCdt's that attend CMR for first year proceed to RMC for the following three years to finish off their degrees. Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe this only started in 2008.


----------



## Rogo

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I don't need cheering up.



Milpoints inbound...not that you need them


----------



## yoman

Bowen said:
			
		

> Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe this only started in 2008.



Yep, I was part of the first bunch.


----------



## PrairieBoy

George Wallace said:
			
		

> All bases covered?  Did the North Saskatchewan Regiment accept you?  The CFRC can not process and enroll you into the NSR without the approval of that Regiment.



Well, I spoke to a recruiter from the North Saskatchewan Regiment at CFRC, who confirmed for me that they do have openings in the trade I want to go into most (Infantry Officer), and after he got a look at my file, he told me if that if I do not get anything through ROTP, he can almost ensure me a position in the Regiment through RESO. I meet the necessary requirements, but other ROTP applicants must have been more competitive than me, but I can still get into the Army. Nothing's set in stone yet, but I have made arrangements to ensure my entrance into the Forces as an officer even if nothing comes out of ROTP for me. He placed a note on my file, basically saying: "If not picked up for ROTP, transfer to RESO". 

So, all bases are covered as well as I can cover them at this juncture.


----------



## ringknocker82

Bowen said:
			
		

> CMR now has First Years as well. There's nothing set as to who goes to CMR for first year, it seems all kind of random. However, the OCdt/NCdt's that attend CMR for first year proceed to RMC for the following three years to finish off their degrees. Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe this only started in 2008.



Good to know, thanks!!


----------



## MOTHforLife

gyates93 said:
			
		

> This is probably my first post on the board but..
> 
> I heard last week that I'll be attending RMC in Fall 2011 for MARS! It'd be great to hear from some other's who'll be attending or anyone with advice/stories to share!
> Thanks



I am also attending RMC in the Fall for MARS. Good to know I'm not alone. See you there.


----------



## George Wallace

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> Well, I spoke to a recruiter from the North Saskatchewan Regiment at CFRC, who confirmed for me that they do have openings in the trade I want to go into most (Infantry Officer), and after he got a look at my file, he told me if that if I do not get anything through ROTP, he can almost ensure me a position in the Regiment through RESO. I meet the necessary requirements, but other ROTP applicants must have been more competitive than me, but I can still get into the Army. Nothing's set in stone yet, but I have made arrangements to ensure my entrance into the Forces as an officer even if nothing comes out of ROTP for me. He placed a note on my file, basically saying: "If not picked up for ROTP, transfer to RESO".
> 
> So, all bases are covered as well as I can cover them at this juncture.



It is not as simple as having a Recruiter at the CFRC say that you can.  The Recruiter at the CFRC is not the Unit Commanding Officer.  Usually, for one to become an officer in a Reserve unit, they will have to apply and go through a selection process, which includes an "Officer Selection Board" made up of officers of that unit and one officer as a neutral agent (from another unit and Trade).  The Commanding Officer will have the last word as to whether or not he will accept you into his unit, not someone at the CFRC.


----------



## matthias.obrien

Anybody else in for Armoured? 

And anybody else from the Hamilton region?


----------



## BlueJingo

matthias.obrien said:
			
		

> Anybody else in for Armoured?
> 
> And anybody else from the Hamilton region?



For the Kitchener, Barrie, and Hamilton applicant that I saw posted in the forum yesterday... Some of the offers have gone out, some of them are still going out today and tomorrow. Please be patient we are working hard to get all the offers out quickly and accurately. 

As for us not answering our phones yesterday, our RC was closed yesterday and last wed. (I'm from the Hamilton RC) 

Cheers!


----------



## Deleted member 33598

MOTHforLife said:
			
		

> I am also attending RMC in the Fall for MARS. Good to know I'm not alone. See you there.



Where are you from? Did you only hear recently about your acceptance as well?
I'm going to be heading up from Gander, NL. Haven't really heard a whole lot yet, I guess I should call and try for more info. 
Feel free to PM.


----------



## Azeem

Just got the offical offer which I have gladly accepted. Seems like they also switched me to RMC-Kingston after first hearing I was heading to CMR. 

MS Eng here we come!

See you all in July!


----------



## runormal

Jingo said:
			
		

> For the Kitchener, Barrie, and Hamilton applicant that I saw posted in the forum yesterday... Some of the offers have gone out, some of them are still going out today and tomorrow. Please be patient we are working hard to get all the offers out quickly and accurately.
> 
> As for us not answering our phones yesterday, our RC was closed yesterday and last wed. (I'm from the Hamilton RC)
> 
> Cheers!



well that is good news, i haven't heard anything from CFRC London, so i guess no news is good news. Going to call my file manager in about half an hour

Damn, Just got off the phone with my file manager, I was declined because all of my trades were full
My Trades were
- Mars
- Engineer Officer
- Arty

He said there is a letter coming in the mail, with what I can do for further action. (Can anyone shed some light on this)

Next year, I guess calling reserve units now.


----------



## 2011Applicant

I was wondering if anyone has heard of anything Re: Swearing in dates, start date for RC, etc.
I got my acceptance call like 2 weeks ago and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## mathabos

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone has heard of anything Re: Swearing in dates, start date for RC, etc.
> I got my acceptance call like 2 weeks ago and haven't heard anything yet.



You might have to wait for a while. 
Last year I had the same question as you did. 
Last year, I was sworn in at the beginning of August. They only advised me of the swearing in ceremony about
a week and a half before. 
When I called, I called one a month for updates on said dates, all they answered is "we will let you know when we know".

Being patient is the best advice I can give.


----------



## 2011Applicant

mathabos said:
			
		

> You might have to wait for a while.
> Last year I had the same question as you did.
> Last year, I was sworn in at the beginning of August. They only advised me of the swearing in ceremony about
> a week and a half before.
> When I called, I called one a month for updates on said dates, all they answered is "we will let you know when we know".
> 
> Being patient is the best advice I can give.


Hurry up and wait I guess.
Thank you.


----------



## mathabos

Not a problem

They are probably still busy with sending out offers and such.


----------



## 2011Applicant

And speak of the devil, just saw that I had missed a call from the CFRC.
Unfortunately they're closed now, have to wait until tomorrow morning now I guess 
Hopefully they didn't change their mind


----------



## Thousand

I just got a call from CFRC Vancouver (in new westminster) and I have a huge goofy grin on my face in the middle of class and people are staring at me, but I don't give a hoot! Ive been selected for ALOY preparatory year. My computer crashed yesterday and I nearly lost everything and I'm currently typing on a shattered iPhone 4 screen which I dropped yesterday as well, but this makes up for all of it! Woot!


----------



## X2012

Just formally accepted my offer for MARS at a civi u. So good to finally be getting through this!


----------



## 2011Applicant

Just formally accepted my offer over the phone.
First year at RMC St-Jean
Subsequent years at RMC Kingston
Accepted for Bachelor of Arts program in the occupation of Air Combat Systems Officer
Feelsgoodman.


----------



## mathabos

Congratulations !!

That must have been the missed call from yesterday  ;D


----------



## 2011Applicant

You bet!
They _did_ change their minds, but for a different aspect than what I was thinking. 
A few more hours away from home, but at least there's a major airport within an hour's drive.
I just hope there's a shuttle or something to good ol' Montreal.


----------



## jwtg

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> You bet!
> They _did_ change their minds, but for a different aspect than what I was thinking.
> A few more hours away from home, but at least there's a major airport within an hour's drive.
> I just hope there's a shuttle or something to good ol' Montreal.



Looks like somehow we traded spots!  I'm going to Kingston for 4 years now, and not going to CMR at all.  Also for ACSO.


----------



## 2011Applicant

jwtg said:
			
		

> Looks like somehow we traded spots!  I'm going to Kingston for 4 years now, and not going to CMR at all.  Also for ACSO.


I'd sooner trade spots than just give it away that's for sure!
See you in year 2 I suppose.


----------



## yoman

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> I just hope there's a shuttle or something to good ol' Montreal.



There's a bus that will take you from St-Jean to downtown Montreal for about 10$. If you decide to taxi it's 70+$...


----------



## 2011Applicant

Sounds good to me.
By the way, on the RMC St-Jean website it says that we are supposed to report there by Sunday July 31, 2011. Should I take this as fact or wait until I'm told by my CFRC?
"Sunday, July 31, 2011 at 1600 hrs at the latest (unless otherwise specified by your Recruiting Centre)"
I'm guessing the latter of that applies?


----------



## yoman

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me.
> By the way, on the RMC St-Jean website it says that we are supposed to report there by Sunday July 31, 2011. Should I take this as fact or wait until I'm told by my CFRC?
> "Sunday, July 31, 2011 at 1600 hrs at the latest (unless otherwise specified by your Recruiting Centre)"
> I'm guessing the latter of that applies?



Their website is usually pretty accurate but wait out for your recruiting centre for confirmation.


----------



## 2011Applicant

Can do.
Although I'm starting to get worried now, I've been reading threads from last year saying that people that do first year at RMC St Jean end up being behind their RMC counterparts. Anyone have experience going through the "common year" at St Jean and transferring over to Kingston?


----------



## yoman

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> Can do.
> Although I'm starting to get worried now, I've been reading threads from last year saying that people that do first year at RMC St Jean end up being behind their RMC counterparts. Anyone have experience going through the "common year" at St Jean and transferring over to Kingston?



Yes. What do you want to know?


----------



## 2011Applicant

yoman said:
			
		

> Yes. What do you want to know?


I sent you a PM


----------



## Bowen

Has anyone else heard rumours of a 3 week recruit camp at RMC Kingston?


----------



## 2011Applicant

Bowen said:
			
		

> Has anyone else heard rumours of a 3 week recruit camp at RMC Kingston?


I'm hearing 5 weeks for St-Jean.


----------



## mathabos

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> I'm hearing 5 weeks for St-Jean.



That sound about right. You will just have to wait for confirmation from the RC.
I went to the Civi recruit camp. At that time, RMC St-Jean folks had already been there for two weeks. 
After I did my two weeks, they had another left until class started. So that would make 5 weeks for the RMC people.


----------



## Benton

Dumb question I am sure but I am waiting on hearing if a CT was accepted into the ROTP program, it is my understanding that it takes longer to hear back from them as to whether or not I was successful, the problem that I am having is that I am already in University and I need to wait on this before I accept another job as it wouldn't be fair to another employer to accept a position and then quit a month or so later. Is there anyone else in a similar position to myself? 

Hope for the best and plan for the worst I guess.


----------



## KY-WPG

Congrats again to all selected! To those in the same boat as me, I'll see you in the 2012 ROTP thread.

Has anyone received an offer for Aerospace Engineering Officer? I've been trying to keep an eye out for a post but haven't seen one.


----------



## MCplManser

Benton,

My situation is similar to yours. I've done a CT - ROTP and just found out the results last week. Fortunately for me, I was accepted. I suggest to message your File Manager at DMilC 7 regularly (once every week or two) until they can give you an answer.

Best o'luck


----------



## backthen91

Benton said:
			
		

> Dumb question I am sure but I am waiting on hearing if a CT was accepted into the ROTP program, it is my understanding that it takes longer to hear back from them as to whether or not I was successful, the problem that I am having is that I am already in University and I need to wait on this before I accept another job as it wouldn't be fair to another employer to accept a position and then quit a month or so later. Is there anyone else in a similar position to myself?
> 
> Hope for the best and plan for the worst I guess.



I'm with you, in a slightly different position. I'm attempting to CT into ROTP as well, but i have to accept or decline a contract for some sea time with my unit. So i can either accept the contract knowing that i will have a couple months of employment but at the risk of missing some of the obligations for transfer into ROTP (getting sworn in, etc.), or decline the contract in which case if i get accepted everything would work out, but if i don't then i lose out on months of employment. You have to gauge your priorities.


----------



## runormal

backthen91 said:
			
		

> I'm with you, in a slightly different position. I'm attempting to CT into ROTP as well, but i have to accept or decline a contract for some sea time with my unit. So i can either accept the contract knowing that i will have a couple months of employment but at the risk of missing some of the obligations for transfer into ROTP (getting sworn in, etc.), or decline the contract in which case if i get accepted everything would work out, but if i don't then i lose out on months of employment. You have to gauge your priorities. Decisions, decisions.....



I presume that regforce will over rule reserves? call your file manager and explaining the situation would be the the best solution.


----------



## DDM03

For all of you not accepted, don't dispair. Just remember RMC turned down Rick Hillier too.


----------



## DFPatt

I had a quick question that I'm not sure will be able to be answered, but here goes.  Ive been in the reserves for four years and applied to the ROTP in November of 2010.  I was accepted to RMC. However, things have changed for me personally since I applied and I no longer wish to attend RMC, but the civilian university in my home town.  Is there any way that I can refuse RMC, and get into the civilian university, which I have been accepted to, under the ROTP? Or am I going to have to decline the offer and re-apply next year?  Help would be much appreciated.

Dale


----------



## Danny_C

Something similar was covered earlier in this thread. (See page 42) 



			
				Henning said:
			
		

> So I got my call yesterday. Same thing as above where I didn't actually apply to RMC. Unfortunately I can't leave the university I'm at right now so I told my recruiter to send my application back. She says the chances to get accepted into civilian university now are "slim" and that even if they give me another offer it could be to RMC again for another occupation.
> 
> Just wondering now whether I turned down my occupation as a whole, or whether I just turned down my occupation at the RMC? Also, I am being put on the Merit list... What does that exactly mean? I just want to make sure I didn't turn down my occupation as I still want them to offer me that occupation but just in civ U.





			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> I wonder why you even bothered applying for ROTP, as the majority of people accepted WILL go to RMC.  Very few will attend civilian universities.  This looks like you just gave up your spot to someone else waiting a little lower on the merit list.
> 
> It means you gave up your spot and you are now placed lower on the merit list, bumping everyone else up one posn.  You will now have to wait for all those who were below you to turn down their offers, before you get another offer.
> 
> I really don't understand how you can apply for employment, and then think that the "employer" will bend over backwards to accommodate your wishes.  I think you have your facts of life backwards.


----------



## Benton

To be perfectly fair, we don't know the specifics of his case - who knows maybe he just found out his girlfriend was pregnant and he can't leave for four years to go to school. If it is just a case of him not wanting to go to RMC for whatever reason, then he should have thought about that before handing in his application I agree.


----------



## jwtg

DFPatt said:
			
		

> I had a quick question that I'm not sure will be able to be answered, but here goes.  Ive been in the reserves for four years and applied to the ROTP in November of 2010.  I was accepted to RMC. However, things have changed for me personally since I applied and I no longer wish to attend RMC, but the civilian university in my home town.  Is there any way that I can refuse RMC, and get into the civilian university, which I have been accepted to, under the ROTP? Or am I going to have to decline the offer and re-apply next year?  Help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Dale


I am in a similar situation- I applied exclusively to ROTP for Civ U, and did not check off the little box for 'RMC' and I have substantial personal reasons for wanting to stay in my home town at Civi U.  I asked my file manager if he could switch my offer- he went up the chain and came back down saying that a switch to Civ U was not possible.  He elaborated, saying that Civ U recruiting this year was greatly reduced from previous years, and almost exclusive to particular paths of study (eg. Nursing) that are not available at RMC, or students who are further into their University programs already.

Very few - if any- students who simply prefer Civ U to RMC are going to get what they want.  

Your choice, as far as I can see, is to request a change to Civ U for x reason, but I caution that the likelihood of that request being granted are slim.  If, however, they do say no- you're exactly where you are now, no ground lost or gained so it can't possibly hurt.  (My file manager assured my that my offer was not jeopardized by requesting a switch to Civ U, thus my offer remained as originally intended.)

If you still only get RMC, you have to decide what's more important- your personal reasons or your career in the CF, or if there is some compromise.  Without knowing anything about your personal reasons, I can't say whether or not compromise/accommodation is even possible.

I am finding ways to deal with my personal reasons so that they and my future in the CF can coexist.  It's interesting, challenging and certainly not what I expected- but it's working, thanks to some great RMC/CFRC staff and family/friends in my life.

Best of luck.


----------



## George Wallace

DFPatt said:
			
		

> I had a quick question that I'm not sure will be able to be answered, but here goes.  Ive been in the reserves for four years and applied to the ROTP in November of 2010.  I was accepted to RMC. However, things have changed for me personally since I applied and I no longer wish to attend RMC, but the civilian university in my home town.  Is there any way that I can refuse RMC, and get into the civilian university, which I have been accepted to, under the ROTP? Or am I going to have to decline the offer and re-apply next year?  Help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Dale



 :  Crap Dale.  You've been in the Reserves for four years.  I would have hoped that you would have learned a little of the military ethos, how the CF works, and TEAMWORK.  You come off sounding like a proud member of the ME Generation.  That sucks.

I am sure you have read enough on this site to see that you are given an "Offer".  You can choose to either accept it or turn it down.  If you turn it down, don't expect the CF to give you another one.  Reading these forums, you can see that there are literally thousands of people trying to get in.  All you succeed in doing when you turn down an "Offer" is give someone lower on the merit list a chance to join.   Will you make the grade next year for selection?  That is a good question, and again you are up against stiff competition.  Will you be able to make the cut off? 

As I posted earlier, RMC is the location of choice for ROTP candidates to attend.  In the past few years, more candidates were allowed to attend civilian universities while renovations and construction of new dorms was done.  Now, you are seeing that these facilities are now ready for occupancy and there will be very few openings for people to attend civilian universities.  You may have just painted yourself out of the picture.


----------



## ringknocker82

DFPatt said:
			
		

> I had a quick question that I'm not sure will be able to be answered, but here goes.  Ive been in the reserves for four years and applied to the ROTP in November of 2010.  I was accepted to RMC. However, things have changed for me personally since I applied and I no longer wish to attend RMC, but the civilian university in my home town.  Is there any way that I can refuse RMC, and get into the civilian university, which I have been accepted to, under the ROTP? Or am I going to have to decline the offer and re-apply next year?  Help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Dale



I agree with Benton, we don't actually know your circumstances and so cannot really judge you.  However, as GW said, you've been in the reserves FOUR years; have you learned nothing about the CF in that time?   Here are the facts: you want the military to subsidize your education, but you want them to do it on your terms.  Don't you think that sounds a little unreasonable?  I'm not berating, just saying.  If your heart is set on CivvieU, your only viable option at this point (unless miraculously you reapply and they choose to send you to CivvieU) is to pay your own way through school and apply as DEO.  Or even reapply to ROTP after a couple years in school. I truly wish you good luck and if this is really the career you want, you'll find a way to make it happen


----------



## cobalt

Hey guys, I know I keep reposting the same answer, but no reply back from CFRC Kitchener. It seems that everyone else has heard except for me and at this point, any news is good news. I would just like to know the results so that I can make some extremely hard choices and prepare for them in the future. If anyone else hasn't heard yet i'd be glad to know. I think that by now it may be likely that I was not accpeted but I would just like to be sure.


----------



## jwtg

cobalt said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I know I keep reposting the same answer, but no reply back from CFRC Kitchener. It seems that everyone else has heard except for me and at this point, any news is good news. I would just like to know the results so that I can make some extremely hard choices and prepare for them in the future. If anyone else hasn't heard yet i'd be glad to know. I think that by now it may be likely that I was not accpeted but I would just like to be sure.



You're right in that knowing ASAP would be best because of the life-changing decisions you'll have to make when you get the call.  Maybe it will mean RMC, maybe CMR, maybe Civ U, maybe no offer at all.  Whatever the phone call is, you'll have to adjust accordingly.  My advice is to operate as if the worst-case scenario is what's going to happen- not because you haven't heard yet or ROTP numbers this year or anything to do with your odds of selection, but just because that's the best kind of preparation.  Have a plan B in case ROTP doesn't work out.  If it does, you'll be pleasantly surprised.


In the meantime, at one point I apologized to my file manager for badgering him with phone calls and questions and he said 'Not a problem- that's what we're here for, to help you guys out.'

Don't feel guilty about calling your file manager to ask for an update- you have good reason to want to know soon.  
Bear in mind that they are very busy and have a lot of files to deal with and your file manager may or may not have such a positive attitude towards the files he manages, but you do no wrong by calling them within reason.

Like my file manager said, that's part of what they're there for.


----------



## mathabos

There is more than one round of selection for ROTP. 
This may be causing delays in you knowing anything due to your file 
being still in the selection process. 

A few last year had received their offers in July. Keep up the morale.


----------



## backthen91

cobalt said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I know I keep reposting the same answer, but no reply back from CFRC Kitchener. It seems that everyone else has heard except for me and at this point, any news is good news. I would just like to know the results so that I can make some extremely hard choices and prepare for them in the future. If anyone else hasn't heard yet i'd be glad to know. I think that by now it may be likely that I was not accpeted but I would just like to be sure.



Cobalt, don't panic, I'm with you and i know of others on this forum that are in our predicament. The answer will come. In the meantime, i find the best way to burn off the stress of thinking about the decision is preparing yourself through physical activity. Make sure to prepare yourself with a Plan B as aforementioned. Don't be unprepared if things don't happen as planned. Don't worry, hopefully one day this will make a funny story over beers at the officers mess.


----------



## Hamegreg

cobalt said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I know I keep reposting the same answer, but no reply back from CFRC Kitchener. It seems that everyone else has heard except for me and at this point, any news is good news. I would just like to know the results so that I can make some extremely hard choices and prepare for them in the future. If anyone else hasn't heard yet i'd be glad to know. I think that by now it may be likely that I was not accpeted but I would just like to be sure.



Cobalt, you're worrying too much. I have some friends here at the college who received their answer in the beginning of July and had their enrollment a week later. If I were you I would try to relax and think positive as you are not alone in this situation. 

You might be the only one on Milnet.ca who did not received his answer, but trust me when I say that you are not alone and that the CFRC are doing their best to help the procedure.


----------



## Good2Golf

Hamegreg said:
			
		

> Cobalt, you're worrying too much. I have some friends here at the college who received their answer in the beginning of July and had their enrollment a week later. If I were you I would try to relax and think positive as you are not alone in this situation.
> 
> You might be the only one on Milnet.ca who did not received his answer, but trust me when I say that you are not alone and that the CFRC are doing their best to help the procedure.



Concur.  My son was accepted in mid-July. Frustrating, yes. In the end, things all worked out. Just be prepared to follow up with your other university offers and be pleasantly surprised if you get a call with a late acceptance.

Regards
G2G


----------



## Benton

Hamegreg, I can't speak to cobalt's situation but I know that as a University student I am not rolling around in piles of unmarked bills at the current time and as such I need to earn money. The problem that I am having is that it would be in poor form on my part to accept a job with a company, waste their time and money in training for the job and then a month later telling them that something better came along and quitting. Much like those who apply for ROTP, get accepted and reject the offer - I think it is in very poor form and shows a lack of respect towards the organization. 

That being said I know those at RMC, CFRC and DMCA are doing their best and I am sure that we will hear as soon as is humanly possible because there is always going to be some poor sod whose folder is on the bottom of the pile.


----------



## Canadian1992

I wasn't sure if I should have resurrected an ancient thread or post here but here it is:

 When I found out I was accepted to RMC it was completely unexpected. I couldn't believe it and I was overjoyed that I could see a dream of mine come into reality. As excited as I am to begin a career in the military, a long term goal of mine, something has been nagging me. Many of my friends don't really understand the reasons for which I wish to join the armed forces and that's okay, it's my life not theirs, however some of their comments have been bothering me. I've heard things like, "You'll be single forever if you join the military." and "You'll have no social life at RMC."

Now I know how ridiculous these comments sound, and also considering the ignorance of the people who made them, they still have gotten under my skin. Now I wasn't the biggest ladies man ever in high school, and as pathetic as it sounds, I'm worried that my military commitments and postings might hinder my ability to find a wife and start a family. I've also heard from some Queen's students that RMC cadets and Queen's students don't necessarily get along and that Queen's girls aren't impressed by the RMC cadets... I know it sounds immature and frankly I'm embarrassed that I felt like I needed to post this. I still believe that I've made the right decision by accepting my offer and still very much want to be an officer in the Canadian Forces. 

I want to just tell myself that these things will just work themselves out with time, but cannot help but feel that attending a mil college and then working at remote and isolated postings cannot help but have a negative impact on finding a girlfriend. 

I'm not expecting a completely normal university experience, but is it difficult to start a relationship while attending RMC? Do most Queen's students and RMC students really not get along all that well? Are people in the military really more likely to be single?


----------



## ringknocker82

@Canadian1992 - Ok, let me start by asking you how much you think your friends actually know about the military life? Do they think everyone in the military is single and unable to procreate? Come on now, use your common sense, obviously that's a little off   :  Also, as a graduate from RMC, I can say I did not mingle very much with the Queens students. However, when you go downtown, especially to bars, you'll end up meeting tons of people and some may happen to be from Queens. You'll spend most of your time (most likely) with other cadets because they're the people you'll be able to relate to the most for the next 4 years. Now, I don't remember there being any obvious animosity between Queens students and RMC cadets, but if a girl won't give you the time of day because of the university you're attending, do you really think she's wifey material??? If meeting girls is your only worry, remember, Kingston isn't made up solely of Queens and RMC girls. Also, from my own graduating class, I would say about 80% are married with kids. Not bad statistically. Don't make your decision based on immature comments by your friends. Only military personnel and their families understand the intricacies of the military life, and only RMC alumni truly understand RMC. I hope you don't make a rash decision you'll regret. As the old adage goes, "Act in haste, repent in leisure.". Good luck.


----------



## yoman

Yes there can be some animosity between RMC and Queens people. Yes some women won't even talk to you if you go to RMC but it's certainly not the majority. I know quite a few people at RMC who have Queen's girlfriends so it's not uncommon at all. Besides Queens their is also St-Lawrence College in town and I haven't heard of any animosity issues between our two institutions. In fact, most of my non-rmc friends in Kingston go to SLC.

As for your post-rmc familial concerns, I'll leave that to some "older" folks to address.  ;D


----------



## backthen91

Just got the Call today that i was accepted as a CT into RMC for MARS. One of the biggest thrills of my life. Gonna miss my reserve buddies but for the years of hard work in the reserves and upgrading, it was an unbelievably rewarding experience. For all those that got denied, life will go on, it hurts as i've experienced it first hand, but work as hard as you can this coming year, and make yourself a great candidate. Just don't give up!!


----------



## Canadian1992

Thank you, your comments made me feel better about my decision.


----------



## 2011Applicant

Stacked said:
			
		

> Let me just say, there are PLENTY of girls in Kingston.  You don't have to worry.


From what I've seen, RMC does NOT disappoint as far as the ladies go.


----------



## Hamegreg

Benton said:
			
		

> Hamegreg, I can't speak to cobalt's situation but I know that as a University student I am not rolling around in piles of unmarked bills at the current time and as such I need to earn money. The problem that I am having is that it would be in poor form on my part to accept a job with a company, waste their time and money in training for the job and then a month later telling them that something better came along and quitting. Much like those who apply for ROTP, get accepted and reject the offer - I think it is in very poor form and shows a lack of respect towards the organization.
> 
> That being said I know those at RMC, CFRC and DMCA are doing their best and I am sure that we will hear as soon as is humanly possible because there is always going to be some poor sod whose folder is on the bottom of the pile.



I understand what you are saying here, as some of my friends here were in the same situation last year. Many of them had to leave their job to go to the college, but it was for a good reason, some are even saying that it was the decision of their life. 

I know that the selections take forever, but you have to understand that they have to choose between a whole bunch of people that they don't know in person. It is a difficult process as they are choosing the future officers that will be leading the Canadian Forces.


----------



## Benton

I was able to figure out why my file was taking so long - it got held up at the CFRC for a couple of extra days and by the time it made its way to the D Mil C it was a couple of days to late. I guess sometimes those are the breaks but the people in Ottawa were very helpful and were able to explain the process to me as to what the next steps that needed to be taken were. I now get put into the second round of selection which was referred to as “top up”. Thinking about this from a logical perspective I can’t help but think that my chances of being accepted now are greatly reduced as there are going to be fewer spots available due to offers which have already been given out, but I am still holding my chin high and hoping for the best. And worst case scenario I have been able to obtain an A-average in my first year of university which I hope would help me out if I applied next year.

Just thought I would offer some thanks to the members of the message board who have been able to provide assistance as well as the help of the officers and NCMs at the CFRC and in Ottawa. I don’t think many people appreciate how difficult their job is.


----------



## Frazol

Hey guys, I have been following the forums for a few years but this is my first post heh. Just wanted to say congrats to everyone who has been selected for ROTP this year. I just found out today from CFRC Edmonton that I was not selected for the program. I will admit it is a little disheartening to not have been selected for the second year in a row now, but this only drives me further to work harder to improve my file for the selection process. So once again congrats to everyone! Best of luck!


----------



## jwtg

Anyone heard any rumours yet about when we'll be arriving at RMC?  I understand RMC St. Jean is indicating that they'll be starting up on July 31st.  Any news out of RMC Kingston?  The website still has the joining instructions from March 2010.

Even better, anyone in the know have anything MORE than rumours?


----------



## MCplManser

27 April 2011...

"...It is my pleasure to congratulate you on being selected for transfer into the Regular Officer Training Plan.  Your offer is conditional pending successful completion of your current academic year, maintaining your current medical standard, and having no changes in legal commitments.  

Under the terms of the plan, you will be subsidized for up to 4 years depending on the accreditation that you may receive at (insert the Royal Military College Canada Kingston to obtain a Bachelor of (degree program to be provided).  You will be enrolled in...SIGS.

When your acceptance is received, Director Military Career (D Mil C) 7-5 will provide you with specific information regarding your reporting date, location and contact information with a formal letter of offer.  

Please note that D Mil C 7-5 will require a response to the above-noted selection offer no later than 29 April 2011.  

Yours sincerely,

DMilC 7"


I received a very generic letter (email) like most I'm sure. Details are few, but hopefully they come soon.


----------



## Dissident

Congrats dude.


----------



## Canadian1992

Are we supposed to receive anything more official then a verbal job offer? For those of you who have gotten accepted have you gotten a letter?


----------



## Bowen

I believe that people are supposed to get a written letter of acceptance. I haven't received one yet though. Not to worry. Lots of time.


----------



## Thousand

I was told that it would be sometime around the end of July.


----------



## bretsky

Just got accepted 4 years RMC aeronautical engineering, occupation pilot. My recruiter said i'll head down to RMC mid August but on the RMC website they talk about a 9 week course prior to your first academic year. Don't know which to believe. Any help?


----------



## hockey2010

bretsky said:
			
		

> Just got accepted 4 years RMC aeronautical engineering, occupation pilot. My recruiter said i'll head down to RMC mid August but on the RMC website they talk about a 9 week course prior to your first academic year. Don't know which to believe. Any help?



Hey bretsky, there used to be a course called IAP (the 9 week course the website is talking about) which was run before the first academic year. Now there is just a 2 week recruit camp before the school year and BMOQ (11 weeks I think) is after the first year.

So they just haven't updated the website yet.

Anyway good luck at RMC.


----------



## Bowen

Just got an e-mail. Anyone who applied through CFRC Vancouver, will have their enrollment ceremony on July 27th. =]


----------



## OneMissionataTime

BMOQ is 15 weeks... Well actually its 15 weeks and a few days.. Also know a few people who started it early (Warrior Fitness).. They had a 17 week course.


----------



## VeryMerry

BMOQ is 11 weeks for ROTP students who attend RMC. The 15 week course is for CivvyU ROTP and DEO entry programs.

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/off/index-eng.asp


----------



## nairna

Hey everyone, 

Just got off the phone with the CFRC and was accepted to ROTP for MARS. Best news ever! My hands are shaking while typing this, lol. Can't wait to meet everyone soon.


----------



## JRBond

Got an awesome phone call/e-mail today!

"Pte Bond,

I sent your name in for the ROTP TOP UP SELECTION.  I am happy to pass onto you that you have been picked up for 00195 NUR at CIV U.

Pls call me as soon as possible - to advise if you are still interested.

WO Gariepy"

Definitely the most excited I've been in a long time.


----------



## trampbike

VeryMerry said:
			
		

> BMOQ is 11 weeks for ROTP students who attend RMC. The 15 week course is for CivvyU ROTP and DEO entry programs.
> 
> http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/off/index-eng.asp



I am already halfway through my degree (1.5 year left) and was accepted in April for ROTP at a civilian university. Does anyone know how it usually works for the BMOQ in such a case? Should I expect a short recruit camp in August like RMC candidates and then the whole 2012 summer? I tried to talk to my file manager, but I've been unable to contact anyone at my CFRC for the past 3 weeks...


----------



## X2012

I'm in pretty much the same situation, and that's what I was told to expect.


----------



## Maverick94

Does anyone know if the second round of selections has taken place?


----------



## MJP

trampbike said:
			
		

> I am already halfway through my degree (1.5 year left) and was accepted in April for ROTP at a civilian university. Does anyone know how it usually works for the BMOQ in such a case? Should I expect a short recruit camp in August like RMC candidates and then the whole 2012 summer? I tried to talk to my file manager, but I've been unable to contact anyone at my CFRC for the past 3 weeks...



You will do the same thing as everyone else going civvy U, it does not matter how much time you have left.  Recruit camp the first year followed by BMOQ.  If you are a December grad then you will probably do your BMOQ earlier depending on course availability at CFLRS.


----------



## trampbike

MJP said:
			
		

> You will do the same thing as everyone else going civvy U, it does not matter how much time you have left.



Thanks, but it somehow begs the question since I don't even know what civilian university candidates normally do  

Normally, is the recruit camp before or after the first year?

Thanks


----------



## MJP

trampbike said:
			
		

> Thanks, but it somehow begs the question since I don't even know what civilian university candidates normally do
> 
> Normally, is the recruit camp before or after the first year?
> 
> Thanks



Well if you had done your research, done a search and maybe read the entire thread you would know that civvy U folks normally do it before their first year of subsidization.  But you didn't do that but rather became condescending when someone gave you an answer.  As well the fact that your original question was about as clear as mud compared to your second one above didn't help the situation.  No worries though dude,  good luck getting answers from moi now though.   :nod:


----------



## trampbike

I'm sorry, I don't know how rude or condescending I sounded, but it surely isn't what I was trying to do. English is my second language and I do my best to express myself as well as I can. I read all the the ROTP thead and spent a lot of time searching and reading the forums since the last year. I was not able to get a definitive answer (I didn't get one from the CFRC either) as to what I should expect for this summer. The answer I got was "recruit camp the first year", and to me it was not obvious if this means before or after the first year of school (I already knew that people going to RMC get to do a recruit camp before their first year).

Anyway, if anyone going to a civilian university received the call or email with the dates of enrollment and recruit camp, I'd be interrested to know (it would be a great help so my can have an estimate about when I'll be leaving).

Olivier


----------



## nairna

Maverick94 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the second round of selections has taken place?



They have yes.


----------



## MJP

trampbike said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I don't know how rude or condescending I sounded, but it surely isn't what I was trying to do. English is my second language



Ack understood

Generally when one uses the winky emoticon when being sarcastic or is making a wry statement.  When you answered it to me considering the answers you seek are in this thread, that you didn't read all the posts or do your research.  




			
				trampbike said:
			
		

> I was not able to get a definitive answer (I didn't get one from the CFRC either) as to what I should expect for this summer. The answer I got was "recruit camp the first year", and to me it was not obvious if this means before or after the first year of school (I already knew that people going to RMC get to do a recruit camp before their first year).



That both of them do a recruit camp of sorts before they start school (their first year of subsidization) has been laid out before in other ROTP threads (and this thread.  You may have misinterpreted it due to language but the info has been there.


----------



## pudd13

I have to say I have met trampbike, and I was visualizing him saying what he posted, and if you knew him, it wouldn't come across condescending or rude at all. It just goes to show that you really can't judge a person accurately based on what they write, but for that reason, it also shows exactly how careful you have to be when writing something, because people will still judge.


----------



## hopeful2011

Hello everyone ! First time poster onto this site. I am currently a grade 12 student (graduating in a month) and I will be attending a civilian university starting fall. I am studying Civil Engineering. What I would like to know is if the CF is currently looking for civil engineers to be apart of the ROTP. Also, how soon should I begin my process? Should I head down to the CFRC after graduation and start the paper work?

Thanks in advance for your help. !


----------



## hopeful2011

Yes, I believe I have missed it for this year. But I was looking to apply next school year (so sometime in September) so that I could possibly be in the ROTP for my second year of university.


----------



## Good2Golf

hopeful2011 said:
			
		

> Yes, I believe I have missed it for this year. But I was looking to apply next school year (so sometime in September) so that I could possibly be in the ROTP for my second year of university.



October-November is a good time to apply, especially with mid-terms to add to your file.


----------



## hopeful2011

Hey. Do you mean adding midterm exam marks to my file? Just clarifying, because at first I thought you were being sarcastic, referring to the busy midterm period with the added stress of ROTP applications.

Thanks,


----------



## TripleC

jwtg said:
			
		

> Anyone heard any rumours yet about when we'll be arriving at RMC?  I understand RMC St. Jean is indicating that they'll be starting up on July 31st.  Any news out of RMC Kingston?  The website still has the joining instructions from March 2010.
> 
> Even better, anyone in the know have anything MORE than rumours?



Last year we had to be at RMCC on the 14th of August, so expect sometime around then. I would follow the joining instructions from last year as per what to bring with you, and that sort of thing. The 2011-2012 academic calendar is up, so you can look at that for dates of things throughout the year. Basically you get here in mid August, do two weeks of recruit camp, and then FYOP will start at the end of August. Hope that helps.


----------



## Good2Golf

Stacked said:
			
		

> He meant, get good grades in University. Then when mid terms rolls around, bring your marks to the CFRC and "Add them to your application file".  Get it now?...



This.  :nod:


Not sure where you were picking up any sarcasm from.  The code on this site is that you add an appropriate 'smilie' to the post if there is some kind of witty undertone.

Regards
G2G


----------



## Good2Golf

TripleC said:
			
		

> Last year we had to be at RMCC on the 14th of August, so expect sometime around then. I would follow the joining instructions from last year as per what to bring with you, and that sort of thing. The 2011-2012 academic calendar is up, so you can look at that for dates of things throughout the year. Basically you get here in mid August, do two weeks of recruit camp, and then FYOP will start at the end of August. Hope that helps.



TripleC, from the sound of it, it's hopefull2011's intent to continue studies at his existing university, but under the ROTP.  

I am not sure if he has noted in his informal research of ROTP that he could still be offered ROTP at RMCC, his having completed a first year at a civilian university notwithstanding.

Regards
G2G


----------



## 2011Applicant

In case anyone was wondering, the applicants from CFRC London will have their Enrollment Ceremony on Jul 23 at the Officer's mess at the Wolsley Barracks.
No word on a specific time yet, but this is just what I have been told up to this point.


----------



## DanaChoi

Hey guys I actually got my acceptance to RMC for signals officer on april 15th, 2011. I didn't know there was a forum for people applying for ROTP LMAO......but yeah this is great I can't wait to meet everyone in this forum! I have no clue what's going on. I only received an email about my offer and a phone call, and I haven't heard about any updates on when our recruit camp will take place, and when CFRC Toronto will hold the ceremony either....


----------



## 2011Applicant

DanaChoi said:
			
		

> Hey guys I actually got my acceptance to RMC for signals officer on april 15th, 2011. I didn't know there was a forum for people applying for ROTP LMAO......but yeah this is great I can't wait to meet everyone in this forum! I have no clue what's going on. I only received an email about my offer and a phone call, and I haven't heard about any updates on when our recruit camp will take place, and when CFRC Toronto will hold the ceremony either....



Give your Recruiting Centre a call, they might know when your enrollment is supposed to take place.
As for recruit camp dates, confirmation will come from Canadian Forces Recruiting Group sometime in June. This is what I have been told at least, even though it says Jul 31 on the RMC St-Jean website, it's still better to wait to find out for sure.


----------



## nairna

DanaChoi said:
			
		

> Hey guys I actually got my acceptance to RMC for signals officer on april 15th, 2011. I didn't know there was a forum for people applying for ROTP LMAO......but yeah this is great I can't wait to meet everyone in this forum! I have no clue what's going on. I only received an email about my offer and a phone call, and I haven't heard about any updates on when our recruit camp will take place, and when CFRC Toronto will hold the ceremony either....



I'm in Toronto, I was told July 20th for the ceremony. Congrats on your acceptance!


----------



## nairna

For anyone in Toronto I have confirmed information on my offer letter of July 20th for the enrollment ceremony. and 

Also, Orientation Camp will be at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School in St Jean Quebec from 15 to 26 Aug 2011. I believe this is for Civvy U members as that is what I am.

Can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## MJP

nairna said:
			
		

> Also, Orientation Camp will be at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School in St Jean Quebec from 15 to 26 Aug 2011.



Which hopefully will be back in operation after the flooding there this spring!


----------



## nairna

MJP said:
			
		

> Which hopefully will be back in operation after the flooding there this spring!



Very true!


----------



## jwtg

nairna said:
			
		

> Also, Orientation Camp will be at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School in St Jean Quebec from 15 to 26 Aug 2011.



For those attending RMC St. Jean/Civi U?


----------



## nairna

Oops! Should have put that in. That is for Civilian University I believe since I am attending civvy U.


----------



## PrairieBoy

Well ladies and gentlemen, I have news. I won't be going to RMC this year. Rather, I will be entering the North Saskatchewan Regiment as an officer-cadet through RESO. My files have been transferred from CFRC to the N. Sask's recruiting office. Next Friday I'll be doing the fitness test for them, and providing I pass that (and I'm certain I will. I've come too far to be held back by a measly fitness test), I will be sworn in soon afterwards. 

I'd just like to thank everyone here for all the kind words and advice I've received these last few months!


----------



## Azeem

I have received my acceptance call a long time ago, but tonight was informed that my refernces had just been contacted. Is this standard to contact references after being selected/accepted (NCM or Officer)?


----------



## 2011Applicant

nairna said:
			
		

> For anyone in Toronto I have confirmed information on my offer letter of July 20th for the enrollment ceremony. and
> 
> Also, Orientation Camp will be at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School in St Jean Quebec from 15 to 26 Aug 2011. I believe this is for Civvy U members as that is what I am.
> 
> Can't wait to meet everyone.



You're the first person I've heard of getting a confirmation letter, I'm still waiting on mine, although a friend of mine received a letter stating he was declined.
Waiting patiently, also looking forward to meeting you possibly. The RMC St-Jean website (which is where I am spending my first year) says July 31, not sure why it's so different. Still waiting for confirmation from my file manager in regards to that, though.


----------



## nairna

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> You're the first person I've heard of getting a confirmation letter, I'm still waiting on mine, although a friend of mine received a letter stating he was declined.
> Waiting patiently, also looking forward to meeting you possibly. The RMC St-Jean website (which is where I am spending my first year) says July 31, not sure why it's so different. Still waiting for confirmation from my file manager in regards to that, though.




When I was first told I was selected, my councilor mentioned one of two options for orientation, either the full month of August or two weeks in August. Perhaps the full month is for RMC students as perhaps there is more to cover regarding the school policy, drill, responsibilities? That would be my only guess at this point. 

Hopefully regardless we all have the opportunity to meet and conduct some of the sessions together. It would be great to meet you, and all the other accepted applicants.

I don't think I have ever wanted summer to be over so much!


----------



## Azeem

My swearing in date has been confirmed for August 4th. Looks like us RMC students will not be going away until after then.


----------



## nairna

Maybe this means we will all have our orientation at the same time. Either way, we will know for sure soon I am guessing.


----------



## pudd13

I got an email today saying that I will be travelling to CFLRS on August 13th, and starting the orientation camp on the 15th. Apparently same goes for civy u students. See you guys there.


----------



## Bowen

"Good morning,

The following are your travel and Orientation Camp dates:

RMC St Jean

-travel to RMCSJ - 30 Jul 11 (Saturday)
-Orientation Camp - 31 Jul - 2 Sep 11


RMC Kingston

-travel to CFLRS - 13 Aug 11 (Saturday)
-Orientation Camp - 15 - 26 Aug 11

Civ University

-travel to CFLRS - 13 Aug 11 (Saturday)
-Orientation Camp - 15 - 26 Aug 11
-depart 27 Aug 11 


The Joining Instructions for the RMC St Jean Orientation Camp are at the
following link:
http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/deo-ocd/ir-ji/ir-ji-eng.asp#Notice

I highly recommend ALL applicants read these as the RMC Kingston/Civ U
Orientation Camp Joining Instructions will be very similar!

Have a great weekend!"

This is the e-mail I got today.


----------



## nairna

pudd13 is more inline with what I was told, what Bowen was sent just adds to confusion, lol


----------



## 2011Applicant

I think what Bowen was sent makes sense.
Both RMC Kingston and Civvy U students go to CFLRS for their orientation/recruit camp.
RMC St Jean students go to RMC St Jean for all of their stuff.
That's what I took away from it at least. I didn't get an email or any confirmation of my own.


----------



## pudd13

My information is coming from the exact same email that Bowen received.


----------



## hockey2010

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> The RMC St-Jean website (which is where I am spending my first year) says July 31, not sure why it's so different.



I think the reason RMC St-Jean starts earlier is so that the school year can start the same time as other CEGEPS in Quebec, but that is just my guess.


----------



## nairna

I understand the breakdown now. Yes, it does make sense.


----------



## 2011Applicant

hockey2010 said:
			
		

> I think the reason RMC St-Jean starts earlier is so that the school year can start the same time as other CEGEPS in Quebec, but that is just my guess.



Yeah, on the RMC SJ website it says that academic classes begin 22 Aug. It's entirely possible.


----------



## navy logistics

Hello,

I received a phone call the first week of May that I had been accepted to the 2011-2012 ROTP in St-Jean. I have not received any written confirmation, and I was just wondering if this was the case for other people, or if this is normal?

Thank you.


----------



## MCplManser

same boat, looks like the norm. hopefully within the month more details will trickle down


----------



## navy logistics

Perfect, thanks! I gave the recruiting center a call today and they said enrollment is likely to be on the 15th of July and then training for St.Jean students will start 31st of July. He also said to expect a phone call with more details withing the next couple of weeks.

Thanks again!


----------



## 2011Applicant

I'll see you there, Navy.


----------



## Charlie82

Has anyone obtained any more details on their file and/or offer? I have only received my letter of offer (e-mail) and am still awaiting further info, such as: dates, travel, pay, orientation camp, etc. I am trying to see where everyone else is at, plus this thread needs to be revived.  8)


----------



## jwtg

I leave August 12th for CFLRS for recruit camp, then RMC Kingston August 26th, straight from CFLRS.


----------



## VeryMerry

I just found out yesterday that my pre-enrollment meeting will be in Kitchener on 11 July, with the swearing in ceremony in Hamilton on 12 July.


----------



## Charlie82

I have a CT in from the Reserves so DMilC7 is handling my file. Anyone else in my boat and awaiting details? ???


----------



## Clancey01

Charlie82 said:
			
		

> I have a CT in from the Reserves so DMilC7 is handling my file. Anyone else in my boat and awaiting details? ???



I'm going through the same process but I've already heard back and I've yet to receive my contract (first week in july I was told to expect it) and my travel info which will also be with my contract.


----------



## Charlie82

Thanks for the info Sapper01, I'll will be looking forward to the first week in July. Hopefully the Canada Post situation can be sorted soon so there are no delays.


----------



## Icmancin

Charlie82 said:
			
		

> I have a CT in from the Reserves so DMilC7 is handling my file. Anyone else in my boat and awaiting details? ???



I got my official letter today, but it was in the form of an e-mail, so I guess you can say I got my official e-mail today.


----------



## Charlie82

Icmancin said:
			
		

> I got my official letter today, but it was in the form of an e-mail, so I guess you can say I got my official e-mail today.



Was that you letter of offer or was it your contract?


----------



## Icmancin

It was the letter with my joining instructions that outlined all the details of my contract.


----------



## MCplManser

Decent!

I'm looking forward to receiving mine. To date all I have is a generic letter of acceptance from April.


----------



## Icmancin

Its such a long wait ! Haha I'm just glad I finally got it


----------



## Charlie82

Icmancin said:
			
		

> It was the letter with my joining instructions that outlined all the details of my contract.



Nice! That's the stuff I am waiting for. Should be along soon then I hope.


----------



## Charlie82

SeanManser said:
			
		

> Decent!
> 
> I'm looking forward to receiving mine. To date all I have is a generic letter of acceptance from April.



I am in the same boat. I received the generic letter from DMilC in late April and I have been eager for more details ever since.


----------



## Bowen

Still nothing official on paper.Only verbal confirmation on what I was accepted for and where. Also a few e-mails that gave a date for the Enrollment Ceremony and possible dates of departure for Recruit Camp. I realize that circumstances change all the time and I'm slightly paranoid about possible changes to my offer so I can't wait to receive anything official. Whether it be JI's or letter of acceptance.

As far as I know I'm still in for Aerospace Control Officer at RMC-Kingston.


----------



## Maverick94

Just got a call! I'm accepted as MARS officer at a civi university! (Carleton)


----------



## nairna

Nice, congrats!


----------



## vonGarvin

Maverick94 said:
			
		

> Just got a call! I'm accepted as MARS officer at a civi university! (Carleton)


Congrats on being accepted, my condolences on the university  >


----------



## nairna

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Congrats on being accepted, my condolences on the university  >



LOL. Nice.


----------



## Maverick94

Thanks! lol


----------



## Azeem

http://www.rmc.ca/ji-ir/cl-lettre-eng.asp

Joining instructions for next year are up.


----------



## nairna

Excellent, thank you for posting.


----------



## 62RHLI

Anyone attending Queens University this September who is in for ROTP?

Second question, anyone doing ROTP who did cadets or has their wings? 

Hope to see some of you in Kingston! Congrads to all those who made the selection process! I guess we'll all be doing Bullsh-- fundamental training in St. Jean in a couple weeks


----------



## CDNcoyote

Hey all!

Quick question, I was accepted to RMC St Jean and I've been hearing different things as to my my time at CMR.   From the recruiter I was hearing that I would be doing 1 year at CMR and finishing my degree at RMC, however I have been hearing from a few buddies of mine at RMC now that they know people that have done, or it is possible to do 2 years at each.

Just want to clear some questions up!

So far this thread has been really solid information wise!

Thanks

Cody Wylie


----------



## 2011Applicant

CDNcoyote said:
			
		

> Hey all!
> 
> Quick question, I was accepted to RMC St Jean and I've been hearing different things as to my my time at CMR.   From the recruiter I was hearing that I would be doing 1 year at CMR and finishing my degree at RMC, however I have been hearing from a few buddies of mine at RMC now that they know people that have done, or it is possible to do 2 years at each.
> 
> Just want to clear some questions up!
> 
> So far this thread has been really solid information wise!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cody Wylie



RMC St Jean only accomodates for a 2 year program. The first year is a prep year, and is usually saved for Quebec students because their school structure is a bit different. The second year is first year of university. This would be why your recruiter said you do your first year at CMR and finish your degree at RMC Kingston. 
I suppose it's technically possible to do 2 years at each, but you wouldn't have finished your degree by then.  :


----------



## CDNcoyote

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> RMC St Jean only accomodates for a 2 year program. The first year is a prep year, and is usually saved for Quebec students because their school structure is a bit different. The second year is first year of university. This would be why your recruiter said you do your first year at CMR and finish your degree at RMC Kingston.
> I suppose it's technically possible to do 2 years at each, but you wouldn't have finished your degree by then.  :



Ah yes, that makes sense then.   So really, unless you're doing CEGEP, its not logically possible to be in St Jean for 2 years?   So I would be there a year max eh?

Thanks alot man!


----------



## 2011Applicant

That is correct!
I was also accepted for next year to St Jean so I've been doing as much research as I can.
I suppose I'll see you in a few weeks.


----------



## Charlie82

I just received my letter of offer yesterday. Transfer date from PRes to Reg Force set for 9 Aug 2011. It was a sweet birthday present. I can't wait.  :cdnsalute:


----------



## chase429

just got my call for RMC Kingston yesterday. Im getting sworn in tomorrow Friday 15 Jul 11. Than leave for Kingston 6 Aug 11 from my city.


----------



## Azeem

Everyone recieve their joining instructions? Got a call from the CFRC last week to go pick them up.

Just wondering about the fitness test that takes part at recruit camp (28 pushups, 35 situps, etc), what happens if you do not pass that? I am physically fit and working hard on increasing my numbers (which are above a pass), but I am very curious as to what happens if you fail the test? Are you sent home and that's it for ROTP?


----------



## MJP

Azeem said:
			
		

> Everyone recieve their joining instructions? Got a call from the CFRC last week to go pick them up.
> 
> Just wondering about the fitness test that takes part at recruit camp (28 pushups, 35 situps, etc), what happens if you do not pass that? I am physically fit and working hard on increasing my numbers (which are above a pass), but I am very curious as to what happens if you fail the test? Are you sent home and that's it for ROTP?



If you fail the express test you will be put on/given what are called remedial measures. 

Remedial Measures  (From DAOD 5019-4 http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/5000/5019-4-eng.asp

Remedial measures are part of the range of administrative actions which may be initiated in respect of a CF member and are intended to:

make the CF member aware of any conduct or performance deficiency
assist the CF member in overcoming the deficiency; and
 provide the CF member with time to correct their conduct or improve their performance.



Remedial measures initiated in respect of a CF member are, in increasing significance:

initial counselling (IC);
recorded warning (RW); and
counselling and probation (C&P).





If you fail to pass in the time allotted then you may be bumped up the chain so an initial becomes a recorded warning and so on.  It could eventually lead to release.  It happens as one of my student peers is on their way out the door for failing to achieve any sort of fitness standard despite 3 years of warnings.

Best bet dude is get in shape stay in shape and this will never come to haunt you

edited to remove horrible formatting


----------



## work12222

Hey all,

Here is the scoop. I got accepted to RMC but applied to Civi U, I never planned on going to RMC but now thats the offer. Does anyone know if I turn down my offer this year, and apply again next year if they will again consider me? Will they hold me to a standard "o so and so turned down the offer already, why give them another chance?"
Has anyone else been in this situation and said no this year, or said no in the past?


----------



## PMedMoe

work12222 said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Here is the scoop. I got accepted to RMC but applied to Civi U, I never planned on going to RMC but now thats the offer. Does anyone know if I turn down my offer this year, and apply again next year if they will again consider me? Will they hold me to a standard "o so and so turned down the offer already, why give them another chance?"
> Has anyone else been in this situation and said no this year, or said no in the past?



If I were getting my education paid for (and getting paid while going to school), I don't think I'd be so picky about where they wanted to send me.  If you read around some of the other threads here, you'll find that several people are getting offered RMC without applying for it.  Unless you are in a program not offered at RMC (e.g. Nursing Degree), you probably won't get the choice.  This year, _or_ next year.   :2c:


----------



## work12222

Just some further background,

I applied to civi U as 1) my program is not offered at RMC (environmental Sciences) 2) my long term girlfriend lives there 3) I am already a year into the school, on the soccer team, developed and established. I am not picky I just want to know my options if I say no...


----------



## PMedMoe

work12222 said:
			
		

> Just some further background,
> 
> I applied to civi U as 1) my program is not offered at RMC (environmental Sciences) 2) my long term girlfriend lives there 3) I am already a year into the school, on the soccer team, developed and established. I am not picky I just want to know my options if I say no...



What trade did you apply for and what program did they offer you at RMC?
I can understand the already being established at school part.


----------



## work12222

I am in the reserves doing a CT. I am a MARS officer and they gave me bachelor of arts at RMC.


----------



## Azeem

MJP said:
			
		

> If you fail the express test you will be put on/given what are called remedial measures.
> 
> Remedial Measures  (From DAOD 5019-4 http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/5000/5019-4-eng.asp
> 
> Remedial measures are part of the range of administrative actions which may be initiated in respect of a CF member and are intended to:
> 
> make the CF member aware of any conduct or performance deficiency
> assist the CF member in overcoming the deficiency; and
> provide the CF member with time to correct their conduct or improve their performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Remedial measures initiated in respect of a CF member are, in increasing significance:
> 
> initial counselling (IC);
> recorded warning (RW); and
> counselling and probation (C&P).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you fail to pass in the time allotted then you may be bumped up the chain so an initial becomes a recorded warning and so on.  It could eventually lead to release.  It happens as one of my student peers is on their way out the door for failing to achieve any sort of fitness standard despite 3 years of warnings.
> 
> Best bet dude is get in shape stay in shape and this will never come to haunt you
> 
> edited to remove horrible formatting



Does this apply for the ROTP physical standards aswell and not just the expres test?


----------



## yoman

You will be required to pass the CF Express Test during Recruit Camp. Once at RMC, you will be required to pass the PPT test. If you do not pass the PPT, you will be put on supplemental PT four times a week from 0530 to 0700. Don't fail it or else your life sucks.


----------



## Azeem

yoman said:
			
		

> You will be required to pass the CF Express Test during Recruit Camp. Once at RMC, you will be required to pass the PPT test. If you do not pass the PPT, you will be put on supplemental PT four times a week from 0530 to 0700. Don't fail it or else your life sucks.



I'm not worried about failing it. I'm just curious by nature I guess! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Charlie82

All of the best to the first year Officer Cadets starting their orientation program at CMR Saint-Jean. Good luck!


----------



## matthias.obrien

Maybe someone can quickly answer this. 

I'm in ROTP, and before I head to St. Jean, I'm supposed to head to London this Monday. I believe this is a requirement for all Civ. uni applicants.

Any idea on what to expect? Do I go straight from London to St. Jean?


----------



## X2012

I'm supposed to be in Halifax on Wednesday, but I have no idea either!


----------



## luke_l

You should have received some sort of instructions from your recruiting centre during your swearing in ceremony, have you been in contact with your ULO (University Liason Officer) yet?  It's a little late to figure things out now on a Friday if you need to be somewhere Monday.  Are you both currently in the same city as your school?  If not, then you should have some sort of a posting message.  If you are there, then you will have some other sort of paperwork with information in regards to your recruit camp in St Jean.  Read through it all, the info should be there.  Failing that, contact your ULO monday morning, you should have their contact info somewhere


----------



## Dou You

matthias.obrien said:
			
		

> Maybe someone can quickly answer this.
> 
> I'm in ROTP, and before I head to St. Jean, I'm supposed to head to London this Monday. I believe this is a requirement for all Civ. uni applicants.
> 
> Any idea on what to expect? Do I go straight from London to St. Jean?



Last year for me in London it was just an in-clearance that took a few hours then I went back home. It may have changed though so try to contact your ULO as soon as possible.


----------



## Azeem

Everyone excited yet? I'm leaving tomorrow morning can't wait to see you all there! Whats everyones baggage like? I think im bringing two bags: one that I do not have to open until I get to Kingston, and one that I will use at St Jean. Whats everyone else doing?


----------



## trampbike

I'm quite excited too! I'm only bringing one medium-sized bag (I'm going to a civilian university after the orientation camp). I have no idea really how much clothing I should bring since the information package I got was for the 15 weeks BOMQ, so I went for a bit less than what was recommended for it. 

Anyone knows how the platoons will be formed (language, trade, RMC/CMR/civilian university, randomly...)? My first language is french, but I'd like to receive the instructions in english, we'll see how it works pretty soon.


----------



## Bowen

Very excited to be flying out tomorrow! I sent my unaccompanied baggage this morning. It was just a duffle bag. I'm bringing a suit case and a backpack with me to St. Jean.(Also a laptop bag, but that's all being confiscated. I just felt a bit hesitant to send my electronics in an unaccompanied bag. At least this way they'll be safe.) I'm packed an ready to go! =]

I'm having a few problems acquiring an up to date transcript, so that's basically my biggest worry to this point.   :facepalm:


----------



## Bowen

If anyone would like to let me know how to delete messages feel free.

 :facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## Mom Central!

Hello to everyone and congrats to all who are on their LONG awaited trip!!
When you all get a chance to see this after your intense days, I must say THANK YOU for ALL of the banter back and forth.
Your information and questions helped us in the past months, both during the application process and the preparation for RMC. 
Our son flew out this a.m. and should be well on his way to SJ as I write this. If you are all as nice in person as you are on the forum, he will certainly make some great life long friends!!
Good luck...I'll be watching for you at the Arch Parade


----------



## Dou You

If anyone is going to UWO...I owe you a beer. Let me know!


----------



## RMCMOM

Mom Central! said:
			
		

> Hello to everyone and congrats to all who are on their LONG awaited trip!!
> When you all get a chance to see this after your intense days, I must say THANK YOU for ALL of the banter back and forth.
> Your information and questions helped us in the past months, both during the application process and the preparation for RMC.
> Our son flew out this a.m. and should be well on his way to SJ as I write this. If you are all as nice in person as you are on the forum, he will certainly make some great life long friends!!
> Good luck...I'll be watching for you at the Arch Parade



My daughter is starting her second year and from the past year experience she has made life long friends.  Your son will be taken very good care of.  After attending reunion weekend and getting to see where she was and her friends it made her being so far away that much better.  Congrats to all of you starting this will be one of the best time of your lives


----------



## vonGarvin

Dou You said:
			
		

> If anyone is going to UWO...I owe you a beer. Let me know!


I graduated from UWO in 1999.  You owe me three beers ;D


:cheers:


----------



## Dou You

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I graduated from UWO in 1999.  You owe me three beers ;D
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Haha It's a done deal. What does a Viking drink nowadays?  :cheers:


----------



## Nellyfb

Hey everyone,

My name is Nelly and here's my story...

I'm 20yrs old and I've finally decided on what I'd like to do with the rest of my life
I'd like to become a Canadian forces pilot, but apparently you pretty much have to be perfect specimen for that to happen and since I'm not, I've decided to keep researching other rewarding trades/careers with the Canadian forces. I moved to Canada with my mother when i was just about 15yrs and  joined the air cadet corp a few months b4 i turn 16 which only give me a few yrs in cadets. to make matters worst i did not officially graduate out when i turned 19 i just stopped going  :-[ . i was great in high school either i played 1yr of volleyball, 1yr of soccer and that's as far as my sports went. i excelled my first couple of years in cadets and also earned my GLIDER PILOT LICENSE. but could not keep it up due to the fact that i aged out right after that and could not afford to go flying on my own. I graduated highscool with honours and went to college as a dental assistant. so long story short...I moved to Edmonton Alberta a couple months ago and I'm working as a dental assistant but would like to make a 360 degrees turn with my life and do something great and to me that means being in the Canadian forces someway or another but preferably doing the ROTP and getting a degree and if there's in chance in life at all to someday fly with them ...I've always loved aviation and would do anything to achieve that dream.  so that being said i  know i have to start working on building some sort of portfolio to at least deem me considerable. I have no idea as to where to start but i know once i put my focus on something theres not reason i cannot achieve it...some part of me says it'll never happen...and then other part says never say never nothing is impossible...
so I'm looking for some advice, input, whatever that will help me figure out where to start.  I'm i delusional to think i can achieve such greatness being so underachieved so far??..or is it too late seeing as I'm already 20yrs old???


any input will be greatly appreciated 

thanks

ps. sorry for the long post


----------



## Rogo

Okay firstly.

Please don't use MSN speak on here, its hard enough to read your post because it is around 20lines long and there is no spacing, no punctuation, nor capitalization. Its been 5 days and no one has answered your post likely because its physically painful to read.

That having been said, welcome to the forums and please heed my advice or else you will have one of the higher ups give you a big long spiel on how to properly post on the forums. 

Although many people come here for advice, this is really not the best place in the world for career advice. The advice that I would offer as someone in training currently would be to decide for yourself what careers in the Canadian forces are of interest to you (pick 2 or 3 if you can) and go visit a recruiting centre and talk to a recruiter. It is their job to know what positions are open, if you would be a competitive candidate for the position and information on what the process is to becoming a Canadian Forces member. 

20years old is hardly too old and make sure you visit the recruiter with confidence, I'm sure for every shortcoming you can probably think of a success (ie. Glider pilots license). Be confident and visit the recruiter and go to Forces.ca


----------



## Nellyfb

I am indeed going in today to speak with a recruiter. 
And also thanks for replying to my post.


----------



## Rogo

Very welcome.


----------



## trampbike

Nellyfb said:
			
		

> I'd like to become a Canadian forces pilot, but apparently you pretty much have to be perfect specimen for that to happen



Then I guess the selection board made a huge mistake when they offered me pilot, because I am far from being a "perfect speciment"! 
Seriously, if that's really what you want to do, go for it. Prepare yourself well for the CFAT and learn as much as you can about the trade (including the training process) so you know what you are talking about during the interview. 
40 persons were offered pilot through ROTP this year, my bet is that many of them (like me) thought that they were not good enough to be selected, but tried anyway and succeded.

Good luck


----------



## Islander03

Incredibly excited about all of the events that occurred today.

So after a disappointing announcement earlier this year that I wasn't accepted to the 2011-2012 ROTP program I registered for my second year courses at UPEI as usual. My recruitment centre called me today. They gave me a job offer as an ACSO! I'm going to finish my degree at UPEI! The officer said he has never seen a job offer go out this late into the year before. Unfortuantely i'm not going to Basic until next summer, but i'm getting sworn in on Friday! I'm really confused about this situation though... has this happened to anyone else before? 

Also will I be doing any training during school? Maybe they will explain all of this to me tommorow when I go speak to them, everything is just happening so fast. I'm really excited I get to join the team this year though!!


----------



## MJP

Islander03 said:
			
		

> Also will I be doing any training during school? Maybe they will explain all of this to me tommorow when I go speak to them, everything is just happening so fast. I'm really excited I get to join the team this year though!!



No you will just go on BMOQ next summer.


----------



## pudd13

trampbike said:
			
		

> Then I guess the selection board made a huge mistake when they offered me pilot, because I am far from being a "perfect speciment"!



I can second that.

All jokes aside, you really should apply. Your application does not sound as horrible as you think it is. You had honours in high school, and it sounds like you had some good extra-curriculars, even if they were only for a year or so (which is longer than most). Plus, you have some life experience since high school. I am 20, and I just started at RMC, and I got selected as a pilot. The day I made the decision to apply to the CF was the day that I decided to follow my dreams and never look back. I can guarantee that you will encounter challenges along the way, and they may be seemingly insurmountable, but I can also guarantee that no CF pilot found it easy to get to the position where they are today.

Never sell yourself short. It is good to look into alternative options, but always aim for your dream first.


----------



## LOLslamball

I hope a few of you are still subscribed to this thread haha.

I applied for ROTP 2012-2013 but was enrolled in ROTP 2011-2012, which means I am going to BMOQ this summer.  No recruit camp for me, so I guess I will have some catching up to do.

Has anybody gotten BMOQ dates for this summer yet?  All I know is that my BMOQ was deferred to summer 2012.  

Obviously they will tell me, and I am preparing for the worst (leaving a couple days after exams), but I'm mostly just making conversation.


----------



## trampbike

People going civi-U in Québec (francophone BMOQ) were all told May 14th by our career manager. However, nobody received the official posting orders yet.

Congrats! Welcome aboard.


----------



## LOLslamball

Thanks Trampbike, 

How have you found it contacting your ULO? Are they usually punctual with responses or does it take a few days?  I know they have a huge amount of people to take care of, but I was wondering how long is too long to not hear back from them.


----------



## jwtg

Interesting that you got an unfilled spot from last year.  Are you going to RMC or Civ U?


----------



## LOLslamball

I'm in 2nd year of civ-u.  I think that's why I got the offer from last year.


----------



## trampbike

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> How have you found it contacting your ULO? Are they usually punctual with responses or does it take a few days?



It really depends on which base. Some are very fast, others way less.

Civi-U and others attend a group meeting twice a year with the career manager. Basically, a two hours of "don't this and that, never do this, that would piss us off, etc", and that's when he told us the date for BMOQ


----------



## LOLslamball

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## matthew1786

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> I'm in 2nd year of civ-u.  I think that's why I got the offer from last year.



Hey, I think it may be a little more than just that. I am also a second year civilian University ROTP applicant and I received no such news. I'm waiting for an answer like the rest of the 2012-2013 thread.  

I bet that you were probably on top of the merit list for your primary occupational choice, which is why they decided to rush you in right away!


----------



## LOLslamball

You're probably right, but  the merit list for AEC was extremely small.  Again, probably why they had a spot from last year haha.  From the numbers my MCC told me, it seems like they'll have extra spots to fill again next year.


----------



## LOLslamball

Hey, great guess Trampbike haha, got an email today saying I will be loaded on the May 14th BMOQ, so I guess I'll see you there.

Do you know what you are doing between the end of school and start of BMOQ?


----------



## trampbike

You can use some of your paid leave days. 
As for me, I guess I'll be in school until May 12th, since my school is on strike and the session will last longer than planned.


----------



## LOLslamball

my last exam is April 16th, so too many days to use leave for.  Its just a weird situation, because I was only enrolled a month before school ends.


----------



## SkyHeff

Chances are you will be put on Leave Without Pay (LWOP) until your course starts. Enjoy your time off.


----------



## LOLslamball

Thanks Heff,
what was recruit camp like?


----------



## MJP

Heff18 said:
			
		

> Chances are you will be put on Leave Without Pay (LWOP) until your course starts. Enjoy your time off.



Serving members are rarely placed on LWOP once they are on paid service unless they ask for it.  In between end schoo and coursel you will probably do EWAT on a base, at a reserve unit, CFRC etc etc.  Hell you might even sit on your thumbs doing SFA till you go away on BMOQ.  I can almost guarantee you won't be going on LWOP.


----------



## LOLslamball

MJP said:
			
		

> Serving members are rarely placed on LWOP once they are on paid service unless they ask for it.  In between end schoo and coursel you will probably do EWAT on a base, at a reserve unit, CFRC etc etc.  Hell you might even sit on your thumbs doing SFA till you go away on BMOQ.  I can almost guarantee you won't be going on LWOP.



That's what I was told earlier (about LWOP).  Either way I will find out soon.


----------



## SkyHeff

Ah, I see. I was just basing it off my experience where I was placed on LWOP after my enrollment until I left for my course.  

As for recruit camp, it was an interesting experience. It was the first time the course had been ran and mine happened at RMC, but I've heard it happens at the MEGA now. It should give you an idea of what will come at BMOQ.


----------



## trampbike

The 2 weeks recruit camp at the MEGA is fun. It's supposed to prepare you for BMOQ, but the instructors, at least for my platoon, were not as strict as I thought they'd be. I'm sure they are much more intense during BMOQ. 

The instructors are hilarious when they want to. 
You just have to play the game.

Enjoy the food.


----------



## LOLslamball

As far as I know I was loaded right on to BMOQ, skipping the recruit camp.  Sounds like it would have been a fun couple of weeks in comparison to BMOQ.  Hopefully I'll get to see how hilarious our instructors can be in the latter weeks of BMOQ.


----------



## Islander03

My courses are done April 18th and I start BMOQ on May 7th, but my ULO told me I could use my paid leave days either before or after BMOQ and I chose after (so I can enjoy some of the summer); therefore I'm assuming I'll be put on EWAT beforehand. what kind of tasks could you be doing while on EWAT?


----------



## aesop081

Photocopy, make coffee, help pick up canteen stock at Costco, stay out people's way.


Stuff like that.


----------



## Hewitt

Has anyone received a letter of acceptance yet?


----------



## Hewitt

Wrong thread my bad. I meant to post this on the 2012-2013 thread.


----------



## trampbike

Don't worry Hewitt, the call should come in the next 2-3 weeks for most of you.

I did however received today me letter of TD for the May 14th BMOQ!


----------



## LOLslamball

Hey, me too!

Other than the link to the joining instructions, the names of everybody and some travel rules there wasn't anything in there right? or did I miss something.

I may not be able to make it though, I am 1 week into a bad grade 2 ankle sprain.  Civy doctor and military doctor didn't think I'd be ready in time.  Physio doctor says 6-8 weeks recovery but he thinks after 4 weeks my ankle will be 70% and I can start running with a brace.  So if everything goes well and I am allowed to wear a brace for the first month then I'll be there!


----------

